# Knitting Tea Paty - 29 March '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 29 March 13

Can you believe it  march is almost over. April is here  probably showers  but hopefully the beginning of some warmer weather for us north of the equator. Those south of the equator have listened to our complaints about the weather  not it is our turn to return the favor to them.

Some of you might have this recipe  it comes from our own jynx  but I really like it so I thought I would make it my first recipe.

Cake in a cup
I don't know the WW points, but this dessert is very low in calories (under 100) and so easy and satisfying A cute container full would make a nice little gift.... or a baggy full and in a cute cup.

3-2-1 cake

Mix one Angel Food Cake Mix with ANY other cake mix (chocolate, lemon, German, anything at all) dry....

When you want a little sweet, put 3 tablespoons of dry mix in a coffee cup, add 2 tablespoons of water and microwave for 1 minute. DONE

I sometimes add a little lite whipped cream or a little yogurt on top... maybe a few blueberries on top of the lemon..... whatever,,,, just be careful about toploading too many calories.... 

The nice thing is that it is warm and satisfying and can be served at the drop of the hat.... but you don't have that whole cake or pan of brownies that you have to keep evening up.... and pretty soon you've eaten the whole thing!!

And have your tried taking a white cake mix dry  mix in a can of pineapple tidbits  juice and all  put in cupcake papers  bake as directions say for cupcakes. They are so good  especially warm. Yummy.

Tonight and tomorrow night I need to fill the easter eggs for the children. Ayden and avery have been playing easter egg hunt with a couple of old plastic eggs  hiding them for each other. Think they are sharpening their hunting skills for Sundays hunt. Lol
I have some boughten eggs that look like darth vader for the three boys. They will love them  especially alex who I think can recite all six star war sagas verbatim from beginning to end. He says when he gets married she has to agree to a star wars wedding and the first boy is to be named anican (?). Im wondering where he is going to find the girl. Lol

I hope the following recipe is not a repeat  I should mark the recipes I have used. This is worth three points.

Mexican Meatloaf  Serves 1

Cooking spray
½ pound extra lean ground beef
½ pound lean ground turkey breast (one could use all turkey breast I would think)
2 large egg whites
2 ounces cornbread stuffing dry mix  1 cup
1 medium onion chopped
½ teaspoon chili powder
¼ teaspoon ground cumin
4 ounces canned green chili peppers diced
8 ounces canned enchilada sauce

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

Coat a broiler pan with cooking spray.

In a large bowl mix first eight ingredients plus ½ of the enchilada sauce.

Shape into an oval  place on boiler pan and cook for 1 hour  top with remaining enchilada sauce and bake for five minutes more  slice into six pieces and serve.

I think this would be a great recipe to use in a muffin pan.

I think Heidi just got home  that means that egg salad sandwiches are eminent. Hope she has some lettuce  however  I can eat them without.

The boys are outside burning off some unused energy  it is hard for them being cooped in all winter  it was cold enough that there was just no joy in being outside. They should sleep well tonight after having been outside all afternoon.

Ive been knitting a baby kimono  have the second buttonhole to put in plus two more rows afterwards then starts the decreasing and the arms etc. I may be pleading for help  Im hoping it will all come clear as I follow the directions  well see.

Now  it is time to copy this and open a new knitting tea party. My goodness we were a talkative bunch last week.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a free sock pattern i really like - available for free after 1 april.

sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanilla-socks-toe-up--afterthought-heel


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello, Sam. Still in H, TX and will probably deadhead out to Memphis or thereabout. What a bust! But I have not been the only one here. Not much has moved and nothing will this weekend. So, biting the bullet and leaving. Next week is another month and hopefully better. Such is the life of an expediter!

Did do one repeat of Traveling Vine and three repeats of the third cable from the workshop. Have had lots of time to knit but not the desire. 

Does anyone know how to cook steel cut oats in a microwave? Bought some and made a mess this morning in the ts microwave. I cleaned it up, of course. Finished cooking them but they were a little chewy. Never had them before so don't know how they should be.

I should try the cake in my crockpot sometime. Need to remember this the next time I am home to make up packets.

Off I go. See you all later tonight.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The meat loaf receipt sound wonderful. Muffin tins will be a good choice. I have tried the 321 cake last time it was posted, very good. I am definitely going to make the pineapple and white cake mix. We all love pineapple here.
I have to laugh about the Darth Vader Wedding. Grant and Nix will be having a Mario Themed Wedding.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you Sam for the recipes and the Tea Party. I am always happy to get a recipe for 1 serving.Have an egg sandwich for me too. Will not get mine today.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Hello Sam, been busy making cinnamon rolls for my friends and family. We had sunshine and warm afternoon. My yorkie wanted to stay out most of the day. The cake recipe sounds nice. I like to serve cupcakes. Just enough sweet at end of a meal. Or with tea break. Hope everyone has a safe,happy Easter.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't believe I caught the tea party early!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh how I love angel food cake! We have a gorgeous day today I can't wait to get home I still have over an hour to go at work. See you all when I get home.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sure will make the cake ideas. DH is diabetic. Should be a treat he can have once in a while. Thanks Sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my - on the first page, I think! I still haven't finished the posts from last week, but wil continue to try to get caught up.
The 123 cakes are really great, I think you all will enjoy them. Don't spray or grease the mugs. I did on the first one i made, and it wouldn't rise; it didn't have any 'traction' to get up the sides of the mug. The meatloaf sounds great, too. I would make it with ground turkey or chicken as i don't eat beef very often.
I have a Fruit Salad recipe for you that is delish and beyond easy. All you really have to know how to do iw work a can opener, although many cans have ring tabs these days.

Simple Fruit Salad
1 can each of any fruits you like (I use Pineapple chunks, Mandarin oranges, Fruit coctail, diced pears, or whatever I have in the house)
1 small box of Instant Vanilla or Lemon pudding mix

Drain the fruit into a bowl and wisk in the pudding mix. Fold in the fruits, and at this point you can add chopped apple, banana slices, walnuts or pecans if you like. 

This goes over well at church dinners. You can use more fruit and a large box of the pudding mix if you are feeding a crowd.

Hope you like it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all you slow cooker fan - sam

www.AllFreeSlowCookerRecipes.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you franvan - we have had sunshine most of the day - i have had the front door open just a little - the furry animals can get in and out and some fresh air can get in.

sam



FranVan said:


> Hello Sam, been busy making cinnamon rolls for my friends and family. We had sunshine and warm afternoon. My yorkie wanted to stay out most of the day. The cake recipe sounds nice. I like to serve cupcakes. Just enough sweet at end of a meal. Or with tea break. Hope everyone has a safe,happy Easter.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Time moves so fast, March is over WOW. Meat loft sounds good will be having that on Monday. LOL. Still working on the workshop with Julie, and loving it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love fruit salad - definitely have to try this as i am also a pudding lover.

sam



siouxann said:


> Simple Fruit Salad


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sometime last week someone posted a recipe using crescent rolls and making a taco mix. I can't find the name of the recipe or who posted it but just wanted to say it was yummy. Made it for dinner tonight and boy was it a hit. Easy to make and great to eat.


NOTE: It was NanaCaren. Thanks for sending it to me again!!! A new family favorite for sure.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> for all you slow cooker fan - sam
> 
> www.AllFreeSlowCookerRecipes.com


http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/# It is a wonderful site for easy recipes to just toss into the crock pot/slow cooker! Thank you Sam for sharing it with us. I used to get their newsletters every day and then they just stopped for some reason.

I love making the 3-2-1 cake in a mug! The angel food cake mix can also be used by itself. Once the cake is cool, you just run a butterknife around the edge and it comes right out! I have also made this cake in a mug by putting a tablespoon of chopped canned fruit into the bottom and then putting the cake mixture over top of it. Instantly makes an upside down cake. I like the chopped peaches one. (For the upside down cake one, you have to pre-mix the cake in another container, then pour it into the mug once you have put down the fruit.) And like Siouxann says, you do not grease the mug or use cooking spray on it!! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Siouxann do you whip the pudding into the juice from the fruit or into the fruit.....I'm slow this week...



siouxann said:


> Oh my - on the first page, I think! I still haven't finished the posts from last week, but wil continue to try to get caught up.
> The 123 cakes are really great, I think you all will enjoy them. Don't spray or grease the mugs. I did on the first one i made, and it wouldn't rise; it didn't have any 'traction' to get up the sides of the mug. The meatloaf sounds great, too. I would make it with ground turkey or chicken as i don't eat beef very often.
> I have a Fruit Salad recipe for you that is delish and beyond easy. All you really have to know how to do iw work a can opener, although many cans have ring tabs these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sometime last week someone posted a recipe using crescent rolls and making a taco mix. I can't find the name of the recipe or who posted it but just wanted to say it was yummy. Made it for dinner tonight and boy was it a hit. Easy to make and great to eat.


Thank you it is a favorite here as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never thought of adding the fruit...will have to try it. Thanks.


5mmdpns said:


> I have also made this cake in a mug by putting a tablespoon of chopped canned fruit into the bottom and then putting the cake mixture over top of it. Instantly makes an upside down cake. I like the chopped peaches one. (For the upside down cake one, you have to pre-mix the cake in another container, then pour it into the mug once you have put down the fruit.) And like Siouxann says, you do not grease the mug or use cooking spray on it!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren did - it does look good.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sometime last week someone posted a recipe using crescent rolls and making a taco mix. I can't find the name of the recipe or who posted it but just wanted to say it was yummy. Made it for dinner tonight and boy was it a hit. Easy to make and great to eat.
> 
> NOTE: It was NanaCaren. Thanks for sending it to me again!!! A new family favorite for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it helps if you already have the cake mixes mixed up - you could store them in a ziplock - then you just need to measure out.

love the idea of the fruit on the bottom - however - i would eat it right out of the cup. i'm all for one dish recipes. lol

why don't you sign up for it again five - this weeks has a month of crockpot recipes. don't think i will copy them all.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/# It is a wonderful site for easy recipes to just toss into the crock pot/slow cooker! Thank you Sam for sharing it with us. I used to get their newsletters every day and then they just stopped for some reason.
> 
> I love making the 3-2-1 cake in a mug! The angel food cake mix can also be used by itself. Once the cake is cool, you just run a butterknife around the edge and it comes right out! I have also made this cake in a mug by putting a tablespoon of chopped canned fruit into the bottom and then putting the cake mixture over top of it. Instantly makes an upside down cake. I like the chopped peaches one. (For the upside down cake one, you have to pre-mix the cake in another container, then pour it into the mug once you have put down the fruit.) And like Siouxann says, you do not grease the mug or use cooking spray on it!! Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Sam, especially the meatloaf, it sounds tasty.
Tell Alex he's not alone in his love for Star Wars, so does my DS - how do you think our Luke got his name! I'm only glad his middle name is William and not Skywalker. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Time moves so fast, March is over WOW. Meat loft sounds good will be having that on Monday. LOL. Still working on the workshop with Julie, and loving it.


i am so glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My smile for the day! He looks like he is having great fun and is sooo adorable.



KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam, especially the meatloaf, it sounds tasty.
> Tell Alex he's not alone in his love for Star Wars, so does my DS - how do you think our Luke got his name! I'm only glad his middle name is William and not Skywalker. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is he sweet or what - just makes you feel good to look at him.

sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam, especially the meatloaf, it sounds tasty.
> Tell Alex he's not alone in his love for Star Wars, so does my DS - how do you think our Luke got his name! I'm only glad his middle name is William and not Skywalker. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ahahahha, :lol: Sam, I thought I was at the Knitting Tea Party, but apparently not???? I am at the Knitting Tea Paty!!! hahhaha, the "craft syndrome" strikes Sam!!!! or perhaps you were "slipping" a stitch purlwise??? you're still ok in my books Sam! Zoe


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Groannnnnnnnn I have just had 1 of the worst senior moments happen in a long time. There I was on the 6th repeat of Julies travelling vine scarf, on the last row of the pattern and pretty pleased with myself in that I had not had to undo any of it. I held it up, admired it and decided that yes this is OK, all I need do is the knit rows cast off then take a photo and put it in the workshop. For some reason I checked the stitch count and counted only 30, I checked the pattern on my magnetic board and yep it should be 54. I stared and stared and then I ripped out the needle and started rewinding the yarn. Then it hit me between the eyes, I was doing the flipping swatch I only cast on 30 stitches there was nothing wrong with it. What a wally I can see the funny side now but at the time !!!!!!!!! :evil: :twisted: :twisted:  :shock: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Groannnnnnnnn I have just had 1 of the worst senior moments happen in a long time. There I was on the 6th repeat of Julies travelling vine scarf, on the last row of the pattern and pretty pleased with myself in that I had not had to undo any of it. I held it up, admired it and decided that yes this is OK, all I need do is the knit rows cast off then take a photo and put it in the workshop. For some reason I checked the stitch count and counted only 30, I checked the pattern on my magnetic board and yep it should be 54. I stared and stared and then I ripped out the needle and started rewinding the yarn. Then it hit me between the eyes, I was doing the flipping swatch I only cast on 30 stitches there was nothing wrong with it. What a wally I can see the funny side now but at the time !!!!!!!!! :evil: :twisted: :twisted:  :shock: :roll:


Oh no!!!! I would be so upset with myself.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you. That sounds very good.


siouxann said:


> Oh my - on the first page, I think! I still haven't finished the posts from last week, but wil continue to try to get caught up.
> The 123 cakes are really great, I think you all will enjoy them. Don't spray or grease the mugs. I did on the first one i made, and it wouldn't rise; it didn't have any 'traction' to get up the sides of the mug. The meatloaf sounds great, too. I would make it with ground turkey or chicken as i don't eat beef very often.
> I have a Fruit Salad recipe for you that is delish and beyond easy. All you really have to know how to do iw work a can opener, although many cans have ring tabs these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Sam.



thewren said:


> for all you slow cooker fan - sam
> 
> www.AllFreeSlowCookerRecipes.com


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy can I relate to this...I've had quite a time with this pattern. Today tried the fern pattern and skyped Lurker. Found an error in the written pattern; made correction and THINK I have it now. I'm not advanced enough to look at a pattern and see errors so have to rely on others to catch them. Julie has been an angel throughout this workshop.



melyn said:


> Groannnnnnnnn I have just had 1 of the worst senior moments happen in a long time. There I was on the 6th repeat of Julies travelling vine scarf, on the last row of the pattern and pretty pleased with myself in that I had not had to undo any of it. I held it up, admired it and decided that yes this is OK, all I need do is the knit rows cast off then take a photo and put it in the workshop. For some reason I checked the stitch count and counted only 30, I checked the pattern on my magnetic board and yep it should be 54. I stared and stared and then I ripped out the needle and started rewinding the yarn. Then it hit me between the eyes, I was doing the flipping swatch I only cast on 30 stitches there was nothing wrong with it. What a wally I can see the funny side now but at the time !!!!!!!!! :evil: :twisted: :twisted:  :shock: :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> Groannnnnnnnn I have just had 1 of the worst senior moments happen in a long time. There I was on the 6th repeat of Julies travelling vine scarf, on the last row of the pattern and pretty pleased with myself in that I had not had to undo any of it. I held it up, admired it and decided that yes this is OK, all I need do is the knit rows cast off then take a photo and put it in the workshop. For some reason I checked the stitch count and counted only 30, I checked the pattern on my magnetic board and yep it should be 54. I stared and stared and then I ripped out the needle and started rewinding the yarn. Then it hit me between the eyes, I was doing the flipping swatch I only cast on 30 stitches there was nothing wrong with it. What a wally I can see the funny side now but at the time !!!!!!!!! :evil: :twisted: :twisted:  :shock: :roll:


Oh no Melyn. I'm glad you have reached the point where you can see the funny side but I can totally understand the devastation.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Will have to try that too. Thank you.



5mmdpns said:


> http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/# It is a wonderful site for easy recipes to just toss into the crock pot/slow cooker! Thank you Sam for sharing it with us. I used to get their newsletters every day and then they just stopped for some reason.
> 
> I love making the 3-2-1 cake in a mug! The angel food cake mix can also be used by itself. Once the cake is cool, you just run a butterknife around the edge and it comes right out! I have also made this cake in a mug by putting a tablespoon of chopped canned fruit into the bottom and then putting the cake mixture over top of it. Instantly makes an upside down cake. I like the chopped peaches one. (For the upside down cake one, you have to pre-mix the cake in another container, then pour it into the mug once you have put down the fruit.) And like Siouxann says, you do not grease the mug or use cooking spray on it!! Zoe


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Such a little cutie!



KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam, especially the meatloaf, it sounds tasty.
> Tell Alex he's not alone in his love for Star Wars, so does my DS - how do you think our Luke got his name! I'm only glad his middle name is William and not Skywalker. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

today is always a little nostalgic for me - holy week was always a busy time around our house - so many things going on that involved dad - but one i think i miss the most was the three hour service on good friday. sometimes i miss my dad so much i can hardly stand the pain.
______________________________________

Sam, I know this is a hard time for you. One of the hardest things in life is when those we love die. When my dad was dying I couldn't stand the pain he felt and I felt. He was younger than me at the time. Life has never been the same. A big hole is there and I know it is a tribute to the one we love. We fill that hole with the good memories, but the missing is always there and life is never the same. One thing it proves is that our lives do matter and the impression we make on others lives and in their hearts makes a difference. That's the mansion I want the most, the home in people's hearts that I love. You are a special man that you take the time to honor your dad with special thoughts of him. A lot of preachers in my family and DH's family too. My grandfather, 2 uncles, 2 cousins, FIL, SIL, BIL and brother are all ministers. Three hour service, that was a long one. Did they do an Easter play and special singing?

Thanks for doing the KTP for us and for the time you take to select special recipes for us and knitting patterns, along with sharing your life and thoughts.
Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I won't get caught up on last week now but Gottasch, that was quite a trip to the store, blessed and disaster all in one trip. You had me laughing although I know it was anything but funny at the time. Hope DH really appreciated those special eggs. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy can I relate to this...I've had quite a time with this pattern. Today tried the fern pattern and skyped Lurker. Found an error in the written pattern; made correction and THINK I have it now. I'm not advanced enough to look at a pattern and see errors so have to rely on others to catch them. Julie has been an angel throughout this workshop.


Gwenie, so glad you are on the right path now with the error found. Have fun. You will love the results. In fact I need to get back knitting NOW.
Hugs,
See you at Lurker's Workshop.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Groannnnnnnnn I have just had 1 of the worst senior moments happen in a long time. There I was on the 6th repeat of Julies travelling vine scarf, on the last row of the pattern and pretty pleased with myself in that I had not had to undo any of it. I held it up, admired it and decided that yes this is OK, all I need do is the knit rows cast off then take a photo and put it in the workshop. For some reason I checked the stitch count and counted only 30, I checked the pattern on my magnetic board and yep it should be 54. I stared and stared and then I ripped out the needle and started rewinding the yarn. Then it hit me between the eyes, I was doing the flipping swatch I only cast on 30 stitches there was nothing wrong with it. What a wally I can see the funny side now but at the time !!!!!!!!! :evil: :twisted: :twisted:  :shock: :roll:


Isn't that the worst feeling- to realise you have frogged something that wasn't wrong! Or hadn't you intended keeping the swatch. I know I will be frogging mine (planned) when I get back to it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have caught up- and not just with KTP but almsot with KP (I see I have 6 more emails probably almost all KP). But must go down and have some breakfast. And then decide what to do with my day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, I, too, have always had special feelings for my father, a dirt farmer, esp. at Easter. We raised chickens so had access to all the slightly off sized eggs that didn't sell. We kids did 2 dozen colored Easter eggs..and bless his soul, he ate most of them, even being careful to crack the shells from point to butt to save the shells, with the decals on them, for us kids. I think now how he must have hated eating the last several of those 24 eggs. Have a wonderful Easter season.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thought I mite keep it and use it for something, but definitely wanted to take a pic and post it to show off lol



darowil said:


> Isn't that the worst feeling- to realise you have frogged something that wasn't wrong! Or hadn't you intended keeping the swatch. I know I will be frogging mine (planned) when I get back to it.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Just checking in to say I'm beat. Had my youngest GD here from Chicago! Not as young as I once was. Managed to make a school project costume for her which included a knitted toboggan hat with Hair attached to the inside. I'm ready for some cake in a cup!! Just finished icing two carrot cakes for Easter Dinner.

Have a Happy Easter to those who celebrate. Spring is in the air!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> thought I mite keep it and use it for something, but definitely wanted to take a pic and post it to show off lol


You mean it is totally frogged and nothing left to see. :-( That must have been disappointing and after all that work. :shock: :x I know your work will be lovely and I'm sure it will go a little quicker with the next piece since you had already finished that. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

shelty lover said:


> Just checking in to say I'm beat. Had my youngest GD here from Chicago! Not as young as I once was. Managed to make a school project costume for her which included a knitted toboggan hat with Hair attached to the inside. I'm ready for some cake in a cup!! Just finished icing two carrot cakes for Easter Dinner.
> 
> Have a Happy Easter to those who celebrate. Spring is in the air!!


Happy Easter to you too!!
And I know what you mean about not being as young as you once were. :roll: Happens to me all the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That is too funny about the wee ones sharpening their hunting skills. Aren't they just the best. You must have a smile on your face with that going on. :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam,
When I was growing up we also had a three hour Good Friday Service that began at noon and ended at three. At that time, all the stores were closed for those three hours . This is a poignant time for me as well-my daughter passed away on Easter Monday.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Hello, Sam. Still in H, TX and will probably deadhead out to Memphis or thereabout. What a bust! But I have not been the only one here. Not much has moved and nothing will this weekend. So, biting the bullet and leaving. Next week is another month and hopefully better. Such is the life of an expediter!
> 
> Did do one repeat of Traveling Vine and three repeats of the third cable from the workshop. Have had lots of time to knit but not the desire.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy:
Since the only way I cook steel cut oats is in a slow cooker; I was wondering, If you let the oats soak over night in the fridge would they cook up fine in the morning, That method might also let you rinse off some of the starch ,so they would be less chewy. Worth trying??
Trisha


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam I can't wait to try these cakes in a mug! So intriguing! Kate, great picture of our dear Luke. He is growing so fast.
Tomorrow is Our anniversary, 31 years! Where did all those years go?
Meatloaf sounds really good.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations Charlotte and your DH! Wonderful milestone, it's nice to hear people being married and happy together for that long.



Pontuf said:


> Sam I can't wait to try these cakes in a mug! So intriguing! Kate, great picture of our dear Luke. He is growing so fast.
> Tomorrow is Our anniversary, 31 years! Where did all those years go?
> Meatloaf sounds really good.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My parent's wedding anniversary is March 28 yesterday. When they married years ago it was on Easter Sunday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wow time for a new KTP already. Where did the time go?
Sassy Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Evening friends, my house is once again quiet, all visitors are either home or almost there. Had a fantastic dinner last night a beautiful sunset, good food and good friends to enjoy it with, always a plus!! Today we took a hike to Anna Ruby Falls, it's only about a half mile hike (one way) but it is a very steep incline going up is difficult but the way down is worse on my hip and knee :thumbdown: But the view is well worth the climb for sure! I will find my camera again and post pictures tomorrow. It would require me getting out of my recliner and that just isn't happening tonight :roll: :lol:  .
I am sending my hopes and wishes for all to have a wonderful Easter weekend. We celebrate 2 Easters here, Mom and my traditional Easter, then again when C celebrates her Greek Orthodox season. 
Mom is calling, ready to do her good-night routine. So I am bidding you sweet dreams/ wonderful days, and as always,
Love, Hugs and Prayers,
M.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I can't stop laughing over your Sam's Club fiasco!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Zoe, beautiful images in your poetry. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Zoe, beautiful images in your poetry. Thanks for sharing


You are welcome. I enjoyed writing it!! Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks! The years have really flown by! I was lucky to find my soulmate early.



Charlotte



Pup lover said:


> Congratulations Charlotte and your DH! Wonderful milestone, it's nice to hear people being married and happy together for that long.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ohio Kathy, you are still on the road! This has been one looooong courier trip! Drive safe, happy knitting


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

A Blessed Easter to All!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Had a busy day, did not get to work on my scarf :-( so done for the day, can't keep my eyes open. Big blessings and joy, peace, and healing for all. Until tomorrow, praying for my KTP friends who are in need.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet dreams Patches


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purl my thoughts are with you this weekend.

Are you still in AZ? It's always sad when Cactus League, Celebration of Art and Art Expo end. Everyone leaves town and it starts to get lonely here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's actually available now----I think the comment on Ravelry was to mean free through April --- then purchase at a price. Nice pattern....this may be my very well be what I use for my first attempt at socks. I bought some yarn on sale at JoAnn's yesterday and I already have the size 2 needle to do toe-up using magic loop so after my vines scarf is done - I'll be on my way!! I'm definitely liking the workshop format and will be going into the closed one done by Darowil and 5mmdpns to learn whatever I can about sock knitting..



thewren said:


> here is a free sock pattern i really like - available for free after 1 april.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanilla-socks-toe-up--afterthought-heel


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marianne, I want to come to your house. It sounds so cozy, warm and full of life.

Pontuf



Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening friends, my house is once again quiet, all visitors are either home or almost there. Had a fantastic dinner last night a beautiful sunset, good food and good friends to enjoy it with, always a plus!! Today we took a hike to Anna Ruby Falls, it's only about a half mile hike (one way) but it is a very steep incline going up is difficult but the way down is worse on my hip and knee :thumbdown: But the view is well worth the climb for sure! I will find my camera again and post pictures tomorrow. It would require me getting out of my recliner and that just isn't happening tonight :roll: :lol:  .
> I am sending my hopes and wishes for all to have a wonderful Easter weekend. We celebrate 2 Easters here, Mom and my traditional Easter, then again when C celebrates her Greek Orthodox season.
> Mom is calling, ready to do her good-night routine. So I am bidding you sweet dreams/ wonderful days, and as always,
> Love, Hugs and Prayers,
> M.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've used the pistachio pudding mix for this and it's awesome!!



siouxann said:


> Oh my - on the first page, I think! I still haven't finished the posts from last week, but wil continue to try to get caught up.
> The 123 cakes are really great, I think you all will enjoy them. Don't spray or grease the mugs. I did on the first one i made, and it wouldn't rise; it didn't have any 'traction' to get up the sides of the mug. The meatloaf sounds great, too. I would make it with ground turkey or chicken as i don't eat beef very often.
> I have a Fruit Salad recipe for you that is delish and beyond easy. All you really have to know how to do iw work a can opener, although many cans have ring tabs these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy Anniversary! May God bless you with many more. Jo



Pontuf said:


> Sam I can't wait to try these cakes in a mug! So intriguing! Kate, great picture of our dear Luke. He is growing so fast.
> Tomorrow is Our anniversary, 31 years! Where did all those years go?
> Meatloaf sounds really good.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, Sam. That Mexican meatloaf sounds yummy - every once in a while we like something spicy - to try this. 

Charlotte, happy anniversary! It's nice to see couples who stick together and don't divorce after their first fight like some seem to do now. DH and I will be celebrating 45 years in a couple of weeks.

I think I'm going to go to bed early tonight. I have a lot of things to do tomorrow to get ready for our Easter breakfast at church. Also have to cut out GDs "Cleopatra" costume for her Egyptian history report. She is coming over next week to help sew it together. Told her that she needs to learn and this will be a good way for her to start.(I've already got her knitting!) Also have to practice parallel parking so that I can teach my oldest grandson before his driving test in 3 weeks. I'm elected because my DD can't parallel park at all - she did it for her test, and I don't think she's done it since!LOL I haven't done it in a while myself, so I've got to go find somewhere to practice and somewhere quiet to take Anthony to learn. Grandmothers get to do the craziest stuff sometimes!! 
Goodnight all. See you tomorrow! Paula


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Rookie pistachio pudding would be yummy!

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> I've used the pistachio pudding mix for this and it's awesome!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Jo.

XO
Charlotte



jomacoy said:


> Happy Anniversary! May God bless you with many more. Jo


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Happy Anniversary, Charlottef*! I nearly goofed. Was reading too quickly and thought it was Pontufs!

I hope you have many more anniversaries, Ours is on the 21 of april

I wish you a wonderful year . Shirley


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Prayers of healing to all in need. Blessings and sleep well. Good Morning and have a great day to those starting their day. Time to say good night. Jo


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Grandma. And congratulations to you and your DH! 45 years is incredible. God willing DH and I will reach that milestone someday.

Sweet dreams and Happy Easter.

Charlotte

=Grandmapaula]Hi, Sam. That Mexican meatloaf sounds yummy - every once in a while we like something spicy - to try this.

Charlotte, happy anniversary! It's nice to see couples who stick together and don't divorce after their first fight like some seem to do now. DH and I will be celebrating 45 years in a couple of weeks.

I think I'm going to go to bed early tonight. I have a lot of things to do tomorrow to get ready for our Easter breakfast at church. Also have to cut out GDs "Cleopatra" costume for her Egyptian history report. She is coming over next week to help sew it together. Told her that she needs to learn and this will be a good way for her to start.(I've already got her knitting!) Also have to practice parallel parking so that I can teach my oldest grandson before his driving test in 3 weeks. I'm elected because my DD can't parallel park at all - she did it for her test, and I don't think she's done it since!LOL I haven't done it in a while myself, so I've got to go find somewhere to practice and somewhere quiet to take Anthony to learn. Grandmothers get to do the craziest stuff sometimes!! 
Goodnight all. See you tomorrow! Paula[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Charlotte and many many more!
Marianne - so good to hear you out and about - so thankful that all those prayers are coming true.
Sam, thanks for the sock pattern, meatloaf recipe and the cupcake idea - love pineapple and I think my favorite dessert is pineapple upside down cake - coconut cake with 7-minute frosting comes in at number 2...Yum-can't wait for Easter dinner.

Best wishes to all - off to bed; still have a lot to accomplish tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Was just visiting Ravelry and since we are doing or know about Sam's wingspan workshop I was astounded to see a waterfall wrap that looks like a wingspan being sold in a kit. Not a bad idea, but then I found this thread by the Wingspan designer, Maylin. Apparently a yarn company is using a wingspan, making it bigger and using the wingspan pattern without even contacting her. They don't even give her any credit or mention her design. She is probably going to have to seek legal help and I'll bet against a big company she will have a lot less money to defend herself. Sad to see a yarn company rip off a designer. Sadly, she has been offering the wingspan pattern for free for over a year. She could have used the money if she had sold it to get legal help.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a free sock pattern i really like - available for free after 1 april.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanilla-socks-toe-up--afterthought-heel


I was able to download it tonight, Sam - yippee...more socks to knit    Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Sam I can't wait to try these cakes in a mug! So intriguing! Kate, great picture of our dear Luke. He is growing so fast.
> Tomorrow is Our anniversary, 31 years! Where did all those years go?
> Meatloaf sounds really good.


Pontuf, Happy anniversary. Congratulations on 31 years. Hope you have a wonderful anniversary tomorrow. Well, it's almost tomorrow here at almost 11pm. You were a lot smarter to get married in March. We got married in February and it's always bitter cold. Have a wonderful celebration. Of course the solution to having an anniversary in winter is to have the money to head south....or out to Arizona where you are. Have a great one!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful embroidery Designer. And an early congratulations on your upcoming anniversary! 
Yes, snowbirds are leaving which means hot weather is on it's way and many friends will be closing up their homes here in the valley and moving North to Flag and Show Low until fall.



Pontuf

.


Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Anniversary, Pontuf*! you are a few (quite a lot) years behind us. Ours is the 21 April. --unbelievable. we are so fortunate to have found our true loves.
> 
> Yes, I imagine the snowbirds are leaving Arizona. some of our friends are on their way home. We always left on April 8th and I would feel good about going home to see the kids, but sad to say goodbye to our friends from Arizona. I still miss those winters.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I won't get caught up on last week now but Gottasch, that was quite a trip to the store, blessed and disaster all in one trip. You had me laughing although I know it was anything but funny at the time. Hope DH really appreciated those special eggs. :thumbup:


Those eggs might just get a couple of drops of hot sauce on them tomorrow morning so DH can feel a little of my pain...no, that won't work, he likes hot sauce - lolol!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Those eggs might just get a couple of drops of hot sauce on them tomorrow morning so DH can feel a little of my pain...no, that won't work, he likes hot sauce - lolol!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Anniversary, Charlottef*! I nearly goofed. Was reading too quickly and thought it was Pontufs!
> 
> I hope you have many more anniversaries, Ours is on the 21 of april
> 
> I wish you a wonderful year . Shirley


Gorgeous. Really beautiful.

Oh I thought it was Pontuf's. Oh dear, was I wrong. :shock:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Rookie and I'm with you, 7 minute frosting is my FAVORITE! I'm a sucker for anything marshmallow.
Sweet dreams!

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Anniversary, Charlotte and many many more!
> Marianne - so good to hear you out and about - so thankful that all those prayers are coming true.
> Sam, thanks for the sock pattern, meatloaf recipe and the cupcake idea - love pineapple and I think my favorite dessert is pineapple upside down cake - coconut cake with 7-minute frosting comes in at number 2...Yum-can't wait for Easter dinner.
> 
> Best wishes to all - off to bed; still have a lot to accomplish tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gorgeous. Really beautiful.
> 
> Oh I thought it was Pontuf's. Oh dear, was I wrong. :shock:


I feel rather silly-- I didn't realize Pontuf and Charlotte were the same person! oh well. I guess you get two Happy Anniversaries from me my dear! I thought I had mis read as I am tired.

Anyway, I wish you the very best -- wish I was going south in the winter so I could meet you and Arizona Sticks. I


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Angora!
We are heading north next week to Greer AZ to fly fish with friends. Pontuf is going too!

Charlotte





Angora1 said:


> Pontuf, Happy anniversary. Congratulations on 31 years. Hope you have a wonderful anniversary tomorrow. Well, it's almost tomorrow here at almost 11pm. You were a lot smarter to get married in March. We got married in February and it's always bitter cold. Have a wonderful celebration. Of course the solution to having an anniversary in winter is to have the money to head south....or out to Arizona where you are. Have a great one!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I feel rather silly-- I didn't realize Pontuf and Charlotte were the same person! oh well. I guess you get two Happy Anniversaries from me my dear! I thought I had mis read as I am tired.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you the very best -- wish I was going south in the winter so I could meet you and Arizona Sticks. I


Yes, it can get quite tricky, for sure. Better two congratulations than none. Now I have to find your post on last week's KTP. You are one talented lady. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Angora!
> We are heading north next week to Greer AZ to fly fish with friends. Pontuf is going too!
> 
> Charlotte


Tricky for sure. Yes, congratulations Charlotte. I always seem to go by the avatar. How wonderful that Pontuf gets to go too. Now that is the best kind of celebration with friends and pets, and of course, some fresh fish. Fly fishing looks so beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, I love those chickadees on last week's KTP. Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:

I'm hittin' the Hay! Night All. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Actually, this is so funny. Our 31st wedding anniversary is tomorrow, and also Pontuf's anniversary! 7 years ago Pontuf came to our home and never left. We celebrate both events.

  

Charlotte/Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Gorgeous. Really beautiful.
> 
> Oh I thought it was Pontuf's. Oh dear, was I wrong. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Actually, this is so funny. Our 31st wedding anniversary is tomorrow, and also Pontuf's anniversary! 7 years ago Pontuf came to our home and never left. We celebrate both events.
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte/Pontuf


Perfect combination for all of you. You as a couple and Pontuf as your dog. Love it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley, when you come to ARizona AZ Sticks and I will be here to greet you with open arms! Thank you dear sweet creative friend.

Charlotte/Pontuf

=Designer1234]I feel rather silly-- I didn't realize Pontuf and Charlotte were the same person! oh well. I guess you get two Happy Anniversaries from me my dear! I thought I had mis read as I am tired.

Anyway, I wish you the very best -- wish I was going south in the winter so I could meet you and Arizona Sticks. I[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I gotta go back to last week's tea party and find this egg story. Anyone know which page ?

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> Those eggs might just get a couple of drops of hot sauce on them tomorrow morning so DH can feel a little of my pain...no, that won't work, he likes hot sauce - lolol!!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Purl my thoughts are with you this weekend.
> 
> Are you still in AZ? It's always sad when Cactus League, Celebration of Art and Art Expo end. Everyone leaves town and it starts to get lonely here.


Yes, we are here until April 14. Had a blip in our plans when I had to be treated for a kidney stone on Tuesday. I am pretty tired but hope things pick up speed as time goes on. We have things that go into storage, things we ship, and all the cleaning that needs to be done.

We missed the last four games. Looking forward to the new stadium next year.

Happy Anniversary. I hope that you enjoy your fly fishing.

WI Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the three hour service was based on the last word of christ as he hung on the cross - usually the ministers of the town got together - took turns at whose church it was at - and then each minister would take a quote and preach on it for ten minutes or so - hynms were sung - prayers were offered between each sermon - you could come and go as you pleased during the hymns - the last time i went was the easter before he died - the following october.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Three hour service, that was a long one. Did they do an Easter play and special singing?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet dreams Angora!

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Perfect combination for all of you. You as a couple and Pontuf as your dog. Love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful shelty in your avatar.

sam



shelty lover said:


> Just checking in to say I'm beat. Had my youngest GD here from Chicago! Not as young as I once was. Managed to make a school project costume for her which included a knitted toboggan hat with Hair attached to the inside. I'm ready for some cake in a cup!! Just finished icing two carrot cakes for Easter Dinner.
> 
> Have a Happy Easter to those who celebrate. Spring is in the air!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purl2diva - i forgot about that - it was between noon and three and the stores did close - wonder if that would happen in today's world.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> When I was growing up we also had a three hour Good Friday Service that began at noon and ended at three. At that time, all the stores were closed for those three hours . This is a poignant time for me as well-my daughter passed away on Easter Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary pontuf - anymore - long marriages like yours are the rarity - people seem to give up too easily. i always felt good marriages were the hardest work you would ever do but the rewards were also the greatest.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam I can't wait to try these cakes in a mug! So intriguing! Kate, great picture of our dear Luke. He is growing so fast.
> Tomorrow is Our anniversary, 31 years! Where did all those years go?
> Meatloaf sounds really good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sleep well - we'll be looking for you tomorrow.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Had a busy day, did not get to work on my scarf :-( so done for the day, can't keep my eyes open. Big blessings and joy, peace, and healing for all. Until tomorrow, praying for my KTP friends who are in need.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

purl, how are you feeling? Did you get good treatment here? I'm so sorry you had to go through this but you are very lucky it wasn't worse. Were they able to break up that large stone? I hope you are taking it easy and resting.

Yes next year the new stadium! We were so lucky the Cubs didn't move to Florida! Will you have season tickets in the new stadium next year? If you are back next year perhaps we can get together and knit.

Have a safe journey home and I hope you are feeling much better and are without pain.

Pontuf



purl2diva said:


> Yes, we are here until April 14. Had a blip in our plans when I had to be treated for a kidney stone on Tuesday. I am pretty tired but hope things pick up speed as time goes on. We have things that go into storage, things we ship, and all the cleaning that needs to be done.
> 
> We missed the last four games. Looking forward to the new stadium next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam no Blue Bloods tonight.   March Madness........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely as usual.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Anniversary, Charlottef*! I nearly goofed. Was reading too quickly and thought it was Pontufs!
> 
> I hope you have many more anniversaries, Ours is on the 21 of april
> 
> I wish you a wonderful year . Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

big business doing its usual thing without regard for others.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Was just visiting Ravelry and since we are doing or know about Sam's wingspan workshop I was astounded to see a waterfall wrap that looks like a wingspan being sold in a kit. Not a bad idea, but then I found this thread by the Wingspan designer, Maylin. Apparently a yarn company is using a wingspan, making it bigger and using the wingspan pattern without even contacting her. They don't even give her any credit or mention her design. She is probably going to have to seek legal help and I'll bet against a big company she will have a lot less money to defend herself. Sad to see a yarn company rip off a designer. Sadly, she has been offering the wingspan pattern for free for over a year. She could have used the money if she had sold it to get legal help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cause for grand celebrations - does pontuf get a cake?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Actually, this is so funny. Our 31st wedding anniversary is tomorrow, and also Pontuf's anniversary! 7 years ago Pontuf came to our home and never left. We celebrate both events.
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte/Pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know - i will be glad when it is over - watched two of my banachek shows that ron downloaded for me. shows were really longer back then.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam no Blue Bloods tonight.   March Madness........


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I remember growing up the stores closed from 12-3 on Good Friday.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> purl2diva - i forgot about that - it was between noon and three and the stores did close - wonder if that would happen in today's world.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks Sam. Most years have been pure joy. The last few years have been hard because we both lost our parents and our siblings have relied heavily emotionally on us.

Pontuf

quote=thewren]happy anniversary pontuf - anymore - long marriages like yours are the rarity - people seem to give up too easily. i always felt good marriages were the hardest work you would ever do but the rewards were also the greatest.

sam[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf gets steak. 

Charlotte



thewren said:


> cause for grand celebrations - does pontuf get a cake?
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucky you. I liked Bannacheck

Yes back then people had much longer attention spans.
Even now, most movies in the theaters are only 90 minutes.

Says something about our society I think.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> i know - i will be glad when it is over - watched two of my banachek shows that ron downloaded for me. shows were really longer back then.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Our dear friends Joan and Mike surprised us at lunch today and whisked us away to Lake Pleasant and treated us to lunch on the pier on the water. Lots of beautiful boats and sailboats. The weather was perfect and the food was really good for a marina restaurant. Just a lovely day.

I highly recommend the Carolina BBQ sandwich, homemade potato salad and cole slaw, and the fried mushrooms at Dillon's. YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Where's Julie today???? Lurker, are you out there Lurking? Oh wait, you are teaching your workshop this week. How is it going????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh my dear!



melyn said:


> Groannnnnnnnn I have just had 1 of the worst senior moments happen in a long time. There I was on the 6th repeat of Julies travelling vine scarf, on the last row of the pattern and pretty pleased with myself in that I had not had to undo any of it. I held it up, admired it and decided that yes this is OK, all I need do is the knit rows cast off then take a photo and put it in the workshop. For some reason I checked the stitch count and counted only 30, I checked the pattern on my magnetic board and yep it should be 54. I stared and stared and then I ripped out the needle and started rewinding the yarn. Then it hit me between the eyes, I was doing the flipping swatch I only cast on 30 stitches there was nothing wrong with it. What a wally I can see the funny side now but at the time !!!!!!!!! :evil: :twisted: :twisted:  :shock: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Where's Julie today???? Lurker, are you out there Lurking? Oh wait, you are teaching your workshop this week. How is it going????


Actually it has been one of those days I have hardly been home! But yes the workshop has been taking priority! And now my eyes are zig-zagging- so I better rest for a bit! Congratulations on you and Rick reaching another milestone, and happy anniversary to Pontuf!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> purl, how are you feeling? Did you get good treatment here? I'm so sorry you had to go through this but you are very lucky it wasn't worse. Were they able to break up that large stone? I hope you are taking it easy and resting.
> 
> Yes next year the new stadium! We were so lucky the Cubs didn't move to Florida! Will you have season tickets in the new stadium next year? If you are back next year perhaps we can get together and knit.
> 
> ...


I received excellent treatment-I was very pleased with the doctors and all the caregivers. I go back for an X-ray on the 8th to see if the stones are gone and see the dr again on the 11th.

Yes, we will have season tickets!

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe not, but if you watch Murder, She Wrote, you can see the actor who plays the Grandpa on Blue Bloods.



Pontuf said:


> Sam no Blue Bloods tonight.   March Madness........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet you get no arguements from pontuf on that.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Pontuf gets steak.
> 
> Charlotte


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My parent's wedding anniversary is March 28 yesterday. When they married years ago it was on Easter Sunday.


We married on Easter Sunday too -in the Anglican church we couldn't get married during Lent and I had siblings coming from the other end of the country so wanted to make things as easy for them as we could.- 30 years next Wednesday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sam I can't wait to try these cakes in a mug! So intriguing! Kate, great picture of our dear Luke. He is growing so fast.
> Tomorrow is Our anniversary, 31 years! Where did all those years go?
> Meatloaf sounds really good.


Happy Anniversary- it doesn't seem long ago does it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, have just junped over to the new teat party.
Grandmapaula asked me for the triple chocolate cheese cake receipe and i put it on the last page of the old tea party. i will see if i can get it on here too.

http://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/better-homes-gardens/tv-and-video/video/watch/f52894f4-285d-384b-bc67-482261f66bf7/fast-ed-triple-chocolate-cheesecake-ep-6-08-03-2013/

Too easy i did it, I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Might be good that I got out and walked early- and bought a new 4mm tip for my interchangeables. Thought I had one but couldn't find it and as my knitting is still reasonably organised I probably don't so now I do.
Anyway back to where I started, it seems that it might be going to actually rain rather than just a small amount of water fall from the sky. Wait and see, but it looks hopeful at this stage. And no Julie sorry we need it so can't send it your way- but maybe not as desperately as you yet.

Well having just got on here I need to go and eat something (again) I did eat breakfast earlier but haven't eaten since - not sure what to do at 4pm far late for lunch but too early for tea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an early happy anniversary to you darowil.

sam

are you planning something special?



darowil said:


> We married on Easter Sunday too -in the Anglican church we couldn't get married during Lent and I had siblings coming from the other end of the country so wanted to make things as easy for them as we could.- 30 years next Wednesday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I remember growing up the stores closed from 12-3 on Good Friday.
> 
> Pontuf


All of our shops here are closed all Good Friday. Only small family milk bar type shops open.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We had a good shower today- but the ground is still dry as a bone!



darowil said:


> Might be good that I got out and walked early- and bought a new 4mm tip for my interchangeables. Thought I had one but couldn't find it and as my knitting is still reasonably organised I probably don't so now I do.
> Anyway back to where I started, it seems that it might be going to actually rain rather than just a small amount of water fall from the sky. Wait and see, but it looks hopeful at this stage. And no Julie sorry we need it so can't send it your way- but maybe not as desperately as you yet.
> 
> Well having just got on here I need to go and eat something (again) I did eat breakfast earlier but haven't eaten since - not sure what to do at 4pm far late for lunch but too early for tea.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Still cool here so i guess we can safely say Autumn is here. But still no rain to be had here. :-( It seems it rains all around us but we miss out. My 18 yr old daughter has just decided to let me know she wont get here till about 5ish tomorrow (very selfish girl i may add) so she will miss out on seeing my mum and will only be here for quick dinner then off again. The rest of us will be together from 2 for the day. She hasnt had much to do with her own family lately at all (at boyfriends living it seems) but then she tells me she spent $100 on Easter eggs for everyone so could i lend her $100 as she now has no money.! Ah no i say, sorry cant do. Anyway thats my rant for the day. You just wouldnt believe my 2 kids were brother, sister. SO different. Oh well am over it now but mum will be dissapointed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a good shower today- but the ground is still dry as a bone!


Hopefully thats the start of more to come for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula Also have to practice parallel parking so that I can teach my oldest grandson before his driving test in 3 weeks. I'm elected because my DD can't parallel park at all - she did it for her test said:


> It's always seemed a strange thing to insist that people can do- so many like your DD never use it again.
> 
> Well when I went downstaurs DH suggested tea (our evening meal) so have cooke dit and eaten it. So now feeling comfortable again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is always hope that she will "see the light" while there is still time to enjoy everyone.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Still cool here so i guess we can safely say Autumn is here. But still no rain to be had here. :-( It seems it rains all around us but we miss out. My 18 yr old daughter has just decided to let me know she wont get here till about 5ish tomorrow (very selfish girl i may add) so she will miss out on seeing my mum and will only be here for quick dinner then off again. The rest of us will be together from 2 for the day. She hasnt had much to do with her own family lately at all (at boyfriends living it seems) but then she tells me she spent $100 on Easter eggs for everyone so could i lend her $100 as she now has no money.! Ah no i say, sorry cant do. Anyway thats my rant for the day. You just wouldnt believe my 2 kids were brother, sister. SO different. Oh well am over it now but mum will be dissapointed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think you will find that anywhere in the usofa

sam



sugarsugar said:


> All of our shops here are closed all Good Friday. Only small family milk bar type shops open.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sleepy so think i will go to bed - see everyone in the morning.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> purl2diva - i forgot about that - it was between noon and three and the stores did close - wonder if that would happen in today's world.
> 
> sam


Good Friday is still one the most held Public Holidays. Very limited opening still for most things. Even here in the city centre yesterday the main supermarkets were closed (generally now even on Public Holidays the city stores can open). Once almost everything was closed for all of Easter so everyone had an extra long weekend. But I was in the city today (Saturday) and most things were open and it seems the same for Sunday and Monday. Chirstiams Day is still held closley as is Anzac Day coming up in a few weeks (stores can open after midday I think). So you can wait till then and be reminded by any of us Ausies or Kiwis the significance of it. But don't think any others are too important to most people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sleepy so think i will go to bed - see everyone in the morning.
> 
> sam


It's so nice of you to stay up so you be on while us down south are awake :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, have just junped over to the new teat party.


Most of us use cups


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, have just junped over to the new teat party.
> Grandmapaula asked me for the triple chocolate cheese cake receipe and i put it on the last page of the old tea party. i will see if i can get it on here too.
> 
> http://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/better-homes-gardens/tv-and-video/video/watch/f52894f4-285d-384b-bc67-482261f66bf7/fast-ed-triple-chocolate-cheesecake-ep-6-08-03-2013/
> ...


I'm not usually all that keen on baked cheesecakes but that does sound soooo good. Maybe one day when I am not worrying too much. Ah we should have a family gettogether soon with my birthday a few weeks away maybe I could take it for that- and then there won't be ant left for me to eat after which is a good thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> an early happy anniversary to you darowil.
> 
> sam
> 
> are you planning something special?


Wednesday night David and I will simply go out to tea somewhere special. But next weekend we are all (DDs+SIL) going away for the weekend, a combination of our anniversary and David showing his family history off to us all- what he discovered when he went down with his mother and aunt a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hopefully thats the start of more to come for you.


I hope so too- but slept through the weather forecast!
I am sorry to hear of your daughter's attitude- ultimately she is the one missing out- sorry for your Mum, too- she would no doubt love more time with her grand daughter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a good shower today- but the ground is still dry as a bone!


Well it wasn't a lot- but it did double our months rainfall! But that just reflects the dry March we have had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think you will find that anywhere in the usofa
> 
> sam


It is a tradition in NZ too- only the small 'dairies' every where else usually closed, supermarkets etc, but- possibly the 'garden centres' open.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Most of us use cups


Ha Ha :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It's such a shame when children decide to live their own lives when thinking this means cutting out family. Fortuntaetly we don't have that problem with either of ours even though we don't see that much of Vicky
Maryanne was laughing at herself earlier today. A year ago I guess she had pneumonia and I had a nasty cold. I ended up needing to drive her around to various places so she bought me some flowers. Then when we went to the chemist she needed to borrow money becuase she had spent it on the flowers. But at least it wasn't $100.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's such a shame when children decide to live their own lives when thinking this means cutting out family. Fortuntaetly we don't have that problem with either of ours even though we don't see that much of Vicky
> Maryanne was laughing at herself earlier today. A year ago I guess she had pneumonia and I had a nasty cold. I ended up needing to drive her around to various places so she bought me some flowers. Then when we went to the chemist she needed to borrow money becuase she had spent it on the flowers. But at least it wasn't $100.


Hopefully mine will realize and grow up eventually. She has been quite a rebel for about 3 years. She has no job, neither does boyfriend.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Had friends come to play cards and have dinner this evening...nothing better than good friends and good food a little wine and music,great conversation what could be better.

Made a fabulous fish dish (at least that's what I was told)...so easy

2 pounds of a fish Snapper or other mild fish fillets I used opakapaka (Hawaiian Snapper)
1/4 C orange juice
2 tbs. soy sauce 
2 tbs. grated ginger
2 tbs. orange zest

mix orange juice and soy sauce
pour over fish
grate ginger and orange zest over fish
cover with foil and bake for 20-30 minutes in 400 degree oven

I made white rice seasoned with Mrs. Dash lemon pepper 

Cauliflower 

1 head cauliflower
juice of one lemon
2 cloves of garlic minced
olive oil 
parmesan cheese

cut cauliflower into pieces (usually separate then cut each large piece in half)
place in a glass dish and pour juice over add garlic
pour a small amount of olive oil over the top just enough to make sure each piece of cauliflower has some
bake in 400 degree oven for 28 minutes 
cauliflower should be fork tender.
salt and pepper to taste
sprinkle 1/4 cup cheese over the top...

Some nice fresh strawberries for dessert served over pound cake topped with whipped cream..

DH just turned on the dishwasher ...he is so good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ann bar said:


> Had friends come to play cards and have dinner this evening...nothing better than good friends and good food a little wine and music,great conversation what could be better.
> 
> Made a fabulous fish dish (at least that's what I was told)...so easy
> 
> ...


all of which sounds scrummy- I wonder what the disaster would be for WW people?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good Saturday morning from a very bright Fife, the snow showers seem to have moved on for the moment so maybe we will get a nice week end at least.
Am only about half way through reading last weeks posts,as having had this awful cold I have not been able to keep up because of headaches I hope that all is well with everyone and good thoughts to those who need them
Sam the recipes sound good, but anything with angel food cake mix is out as I have never found any here in the UK, might try the meatloaf though
Have a good weekend everyone :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear of the headaches Agnes, and the cold- I guess with the crazy weather you have been having, that this is sort of the season! Hope you feel better soon! We don't normally see angel food cake either, and I probably would not buy it- find it a bit synthetic- I prefer to make cakes from 'scratch'. 
Must head to bed- I am feeling rather woozey with tiredness- it has been a full on day- but good!
Night, all!



agnescr said:


> Good Saturday morning from a very bright Fife, the snow showers seem to have moved on for the moment so maybe we will get a nice week end at least.
> Am only about half way through reading last weeks posts,as having had this awful cold I have not been able to keep up because of headaches I hope that all is well with everyone and good thoughts to those who need them
> Sam the recipes sound good, but anything with angel food cake mix is out as I have never found any here in the UK, might try the meatloaf though
> Have a good weekend everyone :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> all of which sounds scrummy- I wonder what the disaster would be for WW people?


Not much with the recipes. The only problem would be the cake at the end. Depends of course on how much cheese is used but not likely to be enough to throw the count up to high.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Are we the only ones at the table Darriwell? Its been raining a little bit here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice bright morning here, although the surrounding hills are still quite patchy with snow. 
'Happy Anniversary' to all those with one coming up and I agree you wonder just how it got to be so long. We'll be 40 years married this July and as I told him, I could have murdered him twice and been out of prison by now! (Murder seems to merit about 10-15 years in jail in this country. :roll: ) Of course I have to mention for all who can count that I was married when I was 9. (not!) I was actually 20 (DH was 25) which horrified my nieces as nowadays they wouldn't dream of marrying that young - if they marry at all! :lol:
I probably won't be on again until Thursday (and I dread to think how many pages there will be by then! :shock: ) as I'm going to London for four days with the 'girls' I would like to try to go to the exhibition of Kaffe Fasset's work, but I'm not sure how keen the others will be. I have to admit I'd never heard of him until you all started talking about him last week, but I looked him up and his work is fabulous.
Off now to get packed and organised for my trip. Have a good weekend everyone and Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Are we the only ones at the table Darriwell? Its been raining a little bit here.


I'm here Sugarsugar, but just about to go pack my case. It's 10.25am here what time is it there?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still cool here so i guess we can safely say Autumn is here. But still no rain to be had here. :-( It seems it rains all around us but we miss out. My 18 yr old daughter has just decided to let me know she wont get here till about 5ish tomorrow (very selfish girl i may add) so she will miss out on seeing my mum and will only be here for quick dinner then off again. The rest of us will be together from 2 for the day. She hasnt had much to do with her own family lately at all (at boyfriends living it seems) but then she tells me she spent $100 on Easter eggs for everyone so could i lend her $100 as she now has no money.! Ah no i say, sorry cant do. Anyway thats my rant for the day. You just wouldnt believe my 2 kids were brother, sister. SO different. Oh well am over it now but mum will be dissapointed.


Sometimes our kids make us wonder. I had one like that and 
she had to learn the hard way. Still meet her head on once in awhile.

I hope you have a great day anyway.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's actually available now----I think the comment on Ravelry was to mean free through April --- then purchase at a price. Nice pattern....this may be my very well be what I use for my first attempt at socks. I bought some yarn on sale at JoAnn's yesterday and I already have the size 2 needle to do toe-up using magic loop so after my vines scarf is done - I'll be on my way!! I'm definitely liking the workshop format and will be going into the closed one done by Darowil and 5mmdpns to learn whatever I can about sock knitting..


Thanks so much for posting you like the way we are setting up the workshops. It is hard for us to know whether KP members are using the closed classes. Lately I have heard from a couple of people who do use them. We trim everything down as much as we can so that only the workshop information is there.

Most of the teachers don't mind at all as it makes their 
workshop easier to read down the road. Once in awhile we open them up again.

We are going to do that with the Non Felted Slippers which was really successful, for our Christmas in July series.

I hope you will all look at the early parades as there are some excellent workshops there. They are featured today as well as Sam's wingspan - in the Workshop Happenings with the daily digest.

It is 4 am here, couldn't sleep so will go back for a nap later on.

I have started getting up and doing some computer work early when I can't sleep rather than tossing and turning. then go back for a nap. Nice thing about retirement.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm here Sugarsugar, but just about to go pack my case. It's 10.25am here what time is it there?


Hi its 9.45 pm Sat night. Have a great time and Happy Easter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sometimes our kids make us wonder. I had one like that and
> she had to learn the hard way. Still meet her head on once in awhile.
> 
> I hope you have a great day anyway.


I did thanks. I guess she will wake up to it all one day. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderfu time....a show of Fasset's work....I have several of his books on my Amazon "wish list". Will need to find out where the Persian Poppy patterns are first as I think that is one of the first I want to do.



KateB said:


> Nice bright morning here, although the surrounding hills are still quite patchy with snow.
> 'Happy Anniversary' to all those with one coming up and I agree you wonder just how it got to be so long. We'll be 40 years married this July and as I told him, I could have murdered him twice and been out of prison by now! (Murder seems to merit about 10-15 years in jail in this country. :roll: ) Of course I have to mention for all who can count that I was married when I was 9. (not!) I was actually 20 (DH was 25) which horrified my nieces as nowadays they wouldn't dream of marrying that young - if they marry at all! :lol:
> I probably won't be on again until Thursday (and I dread to think how many pages there will be by then! :shock: ) as I'm going to London for four days with the 'girls' I would like to try to go to the exhibition of Kaffe Fasset's work, but I'm not sure how keen the others will be. I have to admit I'd never heard of him until you all started talking about him last week, but I looked him up and his work is fabulous.
> Off now to get packed and organised for my trip. Have a good weekend everyone and Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much for posting you like the way we are setting up the workshops. It is hard for us to know whether KP members are using the closed classes. Lately I have heard from a couple of people who do use them. We trim everything down as much as we can so that only the workshop information is there.
> 
> Most of the teachers don't mind at all as it makes their
> workshop easier to read down the road. Once in awhile we open them up again.
> ...


Golly, i was wondering what time it was there. I hope you get more sleep. At least it seems there is always someone on here at any time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was one like that at that age -- although I was working very much. Rebellion sets in(they say it' normal!?) and I just didn't think anyone knew what was good for me except me!! I outgrew it by the time I was 20...it was tough going there for awhile on both sides. Hang in there - she'll come around I'm sure.



sugarsugar said:


> I did thanks. I guess she will wake up to it all one day. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly, i was wondering what time it was there. I hope you get more sleep. At least it seems there is always someone on here at any time.


I have just had a peek at the workshop section. Gee Wizz Designer you do do a lot of work. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was one like that at that age -- although I was working very much. Rebellion sets in(they say it' normal!?) and I just didn't think anyone knew what was good for me except me!! I outgrew it by the time I was 20...it was tough going there for awhile on both sides. Hang in there - she'll come around I'm sure.


Thanks i am sure she will too. I would love it if she had a job to keep her busy and have a purpose. It will come i reckon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice bright morning here, although the surrounding hills are still quite patchy with snow.
> 'Happy Anniversary' to all those with one coming up and I agree you wonder just how it got to be so long. We'll be 40 years married this July and as I told him, I could have murdered him twice and been out of prison by now! (Murder seems to merit about 10-15 years in jail in this country. :roll: ) Of course I have to mention for all who can count that I was married when I was 9. (not!) I was actually 20 (DH was 25) which horrified my nieces as nowadays they wouldn't dream of marrying that young - if they marry at all! :lol:
> I probably won't be on again until Thursday (and I dread to think how many pages there will be by then! :shock: ) as I'm going to London for four days with the 'girls' I would like to try to go to the exhibition of Kaffe Fasset's work, but I'm not sure how keen the others will be. I have to admit I'd never heard of him until you all started talking about him last week, but I looked him up and his work is fabulous.
> Off now to get packed and organised for my trip. Have a good weekend everyone and Happy Easter to you all.


You just might have to desert them for a while if they won't go with you. What else are you planning on doing there? Have a lovely trip- wish I was close enough to go for a few days. Or there so I could have a few days up your way!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam and to all as well. It is 4:07 am here in Orange County California and it promises to be a lovely day. I hope all who celebrate Easter to have a glorious day tomorrow. Thanks for hosting this tea party and being so generous with the recipes plus the free sock pattern beginning April 1. Got to run to a 5:00 am Pilates class...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks i am sure she will too. I would love it if she had a job to keep her busy and have a purpose. It will come i reckon.


The majority grow out of it- and at least you do still have contact. Its still hard though while it is happening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you explain what Anzac Day celebrates?



darowil said:


> Good Friday is still one the most held Public Holidays. Very limited opening still for most things. Even here in the city centre yesterday the main supermarkets were closed (generally now even on Public Holidays the city stores can open). Once almost everything was closed for all of Easter so everyone had an extra long weekend. But I was in the city today (Saturday) and most things were open and it seems the same for Sunday and Monday. Chirstiams Day is still held closley as is Anzac Day coming up in a few weeks (stores can open after midday I think). So you can wait till then and be reminded by any of us Ausies or Kiwis the significance of it. But don't think any others are too important to most people.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The majority grow out of it- and at least you do still have contact. Its still hard though while it is happening.


This is true. Thanks. I think its time for bed. Have a great day tomorrow everyone. Happy Easter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you explain what Anzac Day celebrates?


I will let darriwell explain better than me. It stands for Australian and New Zealand Army corp. Represents starting from the first world war... Take it from here darriwell 

You are up this early too gweniepooh?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't gone to bed yet! LOL Have been crocheting...
still not sleepy either...



sugarsugar said:


> I will let darriwell explain better than me. It stands for Australian and New Zealand Army corp. Represents starting from the first world war... Take it from here darriwell
> 
> You are up this early too gweniepooh?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you explain what Anzac Day celebrates?


That we'll do at the time- its not till the 25th of April- or someone else might take pity on you all but I figure we may as well tell you at the time. Or you could go looking for last years TP at that time as we talked about it then. And anyway I need time to work out how to tell you all how to make Anzac Biscuits (remembering that our biscuits are sweet). Probably having a look through last years Tp at the approriate time will help. But they have the frustrating Golden Syrup that you don't have over there and that nothing really quite matches!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will go take a nap shortly since I do have to do shopping for Easter dinner.H wants a ham and I saw some nice asparagus at the store yesterday...probably make a strawberry trifle for dessert...haven't really planned out everything yet. Just recently heard from oldest DD saying she and grandkids will come for dinner. Still dont' know what time to plan it yet either. Youngest DD has to let me know if she is working or not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's okay...I'll just google it.



darowil said:


> That we'll do at the time- its not till the 25th of April- or someone else might tak epity on yiu all but I fugure we may as well tell you at the time. Or you could go looking for last years TP at that time as we talked about it then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's okay...I'll just google it.


I've just edited it.
You see if I tell you now I will have to tell everyone again in a few weeks as I know I will be asked again! Maybe I could find last years and just copy and paste!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Ohio Joy, I can't stop laughing over your Sam's Club fiasco!


If you'd actually seen it, you might have hurt yourself rolling on the floor among the tomatoes!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a phone call from Vicky - we will meet for coffee tomorrow so I will see here and Brett. Wasn't epecting to do so over Easter so that will be nice. 
Tomorrow willtwo workshop projects- ASJ and Julies scarf. And maybe finish the Dead Fish Hat from mine!
So if I don't get back on I hope you all have a wonderful Easter Sunday. My Kp free day begins when I leave for church so if I wake early I may make it on in the morning. And it finishes when David returns from dropping his mother at the airport on Monday afternoon. And I may be back on this evening- well it is 10am so tonight I guess.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Patches, your posts are such a blessing to me. Thanks for joining in the conversations around Sam's table.

Ohio Joy

And a blessed Easter to all here.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your anniversary, Charlotte and DH. Best wishes for many more.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have just had a peek at the workshop section. Gee Wizz Designer you do do a lot of work. :thumbup:


I Didn't expect this when I started but it is still fun so that is okay.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is as close as I could find to the cheese cake talked about on last weeks Tea Party.

Triple-Layer Chocolate Cheesecake
&#65532;
Nothing is as wonderful as cheesecake! This one features delicious chocolate crust and white chocolate flavor! It is so impressive, guests will be so impressed.Caryn Wiggins, Columbus, Indiana

12 ServingsPrep: 40 min. Bake: 55 min. + chilling
Ingredients
1 package (9 ounces) chocolate wafer cookies, crushed
3/4 cup sugar, divided
1/2 cup butter, melted
2 packages (8 ounces each) cream cheese, softened, divided
3 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract, divided
1/3 cup packed dark brown sugar
2 ounces semisweet chocolate, melted and cooled
1-1/3 cups sour cream, divided
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
1/4 cup chopped pecans
1 package (3 ounces) cream cheese, softened
1/4 teaspoon almond extract
GLAZE:
5 ounces semisweet chocolate, divided
1/4 cup heavy whipping cream
1/2 cup white baking chips
2 teaspoons canola oil
Raspberries, optional
Mint leaves, optional

Directions
Combine the wafer crumbs, 1/4 cup sugar and butter. Press onto the
bottom and 2 in. up the sides of 9-in. springform pan; set aside.

In a small bowl, beat one 8-oz. package cream cheese, 1/4 cup sugar
and 1/3 teaspoon vanilla until smooth. Lightly beat 1 egg; add to
cream cheese mixture and beat on low speed just until combined. Stir
in melted chocolate and 1/3 cup sour cream. Spoon over crust.

In another bowl, beat second 8-oz. package of cream cheese, brown
sugar, flour and 1/3 teaspoon vanilla until smooth. Lightly beat 1
egg; add to cream cheese mixture and beat on low speed just until
combined. Stir in pecans. Carefully spoon over chocolate layer.
Place pan on a baking sheet.

Beat 3-oz. package of cream cheese, almond extract, and remaining
sugar, sour cream and vanilla until smooth. Lightly beat remaining
egg; add to cream cheese mixture and beat on low speed just until
combined. Carefully spoon over pecan layer.

Bake at 325° for 55-60 minutes or until center is almost set.
Cool on a wire rack for 10 minutes. Carefully run a knife around
edge of pan to loosen; cool 1 hour longer. Refrigerate overnight.

For glaze, chop 3 oz. semisweet chocolate and place in a small bowl.
In a small saucepan, bring cream just to a boil. Pour over
chocolate; whisk until smooth. Remove sides of springform pan;
spread glaze over top of cheesecake to within 1/2 in. of edges.
Refrigerate until serving.

For chocolate curls, melt remaining semisweet chocolate; spread with
a spatula into a very thin layer on a baking sheet. Chill for 2
minutes or until set.

Microwave white chips and oil at 70% power for 1 minute; stir. If
necessary, microwave at additional 10-15 second intervals, stirring
until melted. Spread with a spatula into a very thin layer on a
second baking sheet. Chill for 2 minutes or until set.

To make curls, push a metal spatula firmly along the baking sheet,
under the chocolate, so the chocolate curls as it is pushed. (If
chocolate is too firm to curl, let stand a few minutes at room
temperature; refrigerate again if it becomes too soft.) Use a
toothpick to carefully place each chocolate curl on a waxed
paper-lined baking sheet. Refrigerate until ready to use.

Arrange chocolate curls on top of cheesecake just before serving.
Garnish with raspberries and mint if desired.

Yield: 12 servings.


© Taste of Home 2013


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good Saturday morning from a very bright Fife, the snow showers seem to have moved on for the moment so maybe we will get a nice week end at least.
> Am only about half way through reading last weeks posts,as having had this awful cold I have not been able to keep up because of headaches I hope that all is well with everyone and good thoughts to those who need them
> Sam the recipes sound good, but anything with angel food cake mix is out as I have never found any here in the UK, might try the meatloaf though
> Have a good weekend everyone :-D


The 3-2-1 cake in a mug does work with other cake mixes as well. I have been using this cake in a mug for a long long time with other cakes as well, not just the angel food one. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks Caren, I knew you would find something! the main difference to the Australian Receipt from 'Fast Ed', is that this is a much more complex filling, he uses cream cheese, vanilla, eggs, a spoonful of cornflour(which also needs translation I suspect) to prevent splitting, and the melted white chocolate, before filling and baking the cheesecake, cooling for a while then covering with the ganache!



NanaCaren said:


> This is as close as I could find to the cheese cake talked about on last weeks Tea Party.
> 
> Triple-Layer Chocolate Cheesecake
> ￼
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is as close as I could find to the cheese cake talked about on last weeks Tea Party.
> 
> Triple-Layer Chocolate Cheesecake
> ￼


That looks very similar to the one posted thanks Caren


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thanks Caren, I knew you would find something! the main differnce to the Australian Receipt from 'Fast Ed', is that this is a much more complex filling, he uses cream cheese, vanilla, eggs, a spoonful of cornflour(which also needs translation I suspect) to prevent splitting, and the melted white chocolate, before filling and baking the cheesecake, cooling for a while then covering with the ganache!

That sounds very good. I will see what I can do to find one even closer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am off to bed- we have had a reasonable amount of rain as well. Not heaps but some real rain which is good. Sounds lovely to hear it falling.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks very similar to the one posted thanks Caren


   Hopeful it tastes good, I have not tried it. Being it is cheese cake I will have to give it a go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hopeful it tastes good, I have not tried it. Being it is cheese cake I will have to give it a go.


I seem to recall that he used a 'butter' biscuit, one I am not familiar with and a good quality cocoa, egg, and some butter, in the processor for the 'crumb crust'


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Caren, I knew you would find something! the main difference to the Australian Receipt from 'Fast Ed', is that this is a much more complex filling, he uses cream cheese, vanilla, eggs, a spoonful of cornflour(which also needs translation I suspect) to prevent splitting, and the melted white chocolate, before filling and baking the cheesecake, cooling for a while then covering with the ganache!


And a much better sounding crust- but no way can tell what to use for Butternut Snaps! Even tried googling them to find out a similar thing and couldn't find a descriotion of them. But they are very nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed- we have had a reasonable amount of rain as well. Not heaps but some real rain which is good. Sounds lovely to hear it falling.


it does sound good! We have had no where near enough! Just enough to remind me of my wrenched cartilage in my knee!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to recall that he used a 'butter' biscuit, one I am not familiar with and a good quality cocoa, egg, and some butter, in the processor for the 'crumb crust'


Butternut Snap- a very nice Arnotts biscuit which may only be available over here. But it is not a butter biscuit as such.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The 3-2-1 cake in a mug does work with other cake mixes as well. I have been using this cake in a mug for a long long time with other cakes as well, not just the angel food one. Zoe


My mum's sponge cake mix was 4, 4, 4 and 2 ...... 4oz SR flour, 4oz butter, 4oz sugar and 2 eggs. Chuck it all in together and mix. Makes a nice sponge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Anzac Biscuits that Julie posted last year.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75830-35.html#1407847

100g Butter
1/2 Cup Raw Sugar
2 Tbsps Golden Syrup
1/2 tsp Baking Soda
2 Tbsps Boiling Water
1/2 Cup Flour
1/2 Cup Coconut
2 Tbsps Pumpkin Seeds
2 Tbsps Sunflower Seeds
3/4 Cup Jumbo Rolled Oats

1.Place butter, raw sugar and golden syrup in a saucepan and melt over a low heat.
2.Once melted, remove from heat and set aside. 
3.Dissolve the baking soda in boiling water and then add to the mixture in the saucepan. 
4.Mix in the flour, coconut, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds and rolled oats. Stir until thoroughly mixed. 
5.Roll mixture into balls. Place on baking trays lined with baking paper. Allow room for biscuits to spread. 
6.Flatten biscuits slightly with the back of a fork. 
7.Bake at 180°C for 12 minutes or until golden. 
8.Leave to cool on a wire rack. Makes about 16 biscuits.
Recipe Alternatives:

Try replacing the seeds with diced apricots, raisins, sultanas, cranberries or other dried fruits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Butternut Snap- a very nice Arnotts biscuit which may only be available over here. But it is not a butter biscuit as such.


I'll have to have a look- Bronwen is rather a whizz with cheesecakes and might well like the recipe!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a much better sounding crust- but no way can tell what to use for Butternut Snaps! Even tried googling them to find out a similar thing and couldn't find a descriotion of them. But they are very nice!


I have found a receipt to make Butternut Snaps, they sound very good. I think I'l give them a go too. If they turn out I'll post the receipt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have found a receipt to make Butternut Snaps, they sound very good. I think I'l give them a go too. If they turn out I'll post the receipt.


that is great Caren !!!! the receipt could be used for elderly and broken home made, if you had enough! (biscuits I mean)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

and here comes the thorny old problem of the 'golden syrup'!!!!
High Five! I am thinking I am heading back to bed at 2 am!
and some nostalgic unseen friends included!


5mmdpns said:


> Anzac Biscuits that Julie posted last year.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75830-35.html#1407847
> 
> 100g Butter
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Darowil, you went to a "footie" game last year and posted this http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75830-41.html#1413298
_returned from out Anzac Day footy game. About the only time you ever have silence at a footy ground is on Anzac Day. The ODe to the Fallen is read, the LAst POst played and then a minutes silence- and hardly a sound other than the birds. The Ode to the Fallen is read at all Anzac Day commeration services, and comes from a poem by an English poet (Laurence Binyon) For the Fallen poem from WW1.

They shall not grow old,
As we that left are left grow old,
Age shall not weary them,'Nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun,
and in the morning,
We will remember them.

And the last post is a bugle call used at Commonwealth military funerals and ceremonies acknowdling those who have fallen in war.

And footy wise we won- though it ended up very close, after we appeared to have the game in our hand. Hard to know if it was good or not- the team we beat are currently bottom after losing there first 5 games, but they are the ones who beat in the grandfinal last year. And if hadn't been for Central Districts (my team) they would be considered a very successful team this century, but we have simply been almost unbeatable in that time. (having followed the Doggies for 47 years and most of that time being poor to mediocre I feel I can boast!)._


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Wishing everyone a happy Easter and a happy spring.
Just got to thinking about Easter finery. When I was growing up I usually had a new dress for Easter which would then be a "church dress" for the rest of the spring/summer. I especially loved a pale yellow one, trimmed with wide lace around the waist. I think I must have been 12 or so. It was purchased on a shopping trip with my mother to one of the grand old department stores which don't seem to exist much anymore, at least in the U.S. A big adventure at the time.
I continued the tradition with DD when she was little. That was always fun too...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> thanks Caren, I knew you would find something! the main differnce to the Australian Receipt from 'Fast Ed', is that this is a much more complex filling, he uses cream cheese, vanilla, eggs, a spoonful of cornflour(which also needs translation I suspect) to prevent splitting, and the melted white chocolate, before filling and baking the cheesecake, cooling for a while then covering with the ganache!
> 
> Cornflour is corn starch in the States correct?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Caren, I knew you would find something! the main differnce to the Australian Receipt from 'Fast Ed', is that this is a much more complex filling, he uses cream cheese, vanilla, eggs, a spoonful of cornflour(which also needs translation I suspect) to prevent splitting, and the melted white chocolate, before filling and baking the cheesecake, cooling for a while then covering with the ganache!
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Anniversary, Charlottef*! I nearly goofed. Was reading too quickly and thought it was Pontufs!
> 
> I hope you have many more anniversaries, Ours is on the 21 of april
> 
> I wish you a wonderful year . Shirley


Good day all, and a good day it is, Shirley, thank you for the eye candy, "Art work". Today is a beautiful day spring in the air, cool but lots of sun :-D I have been out already. I pray all are feeling better, and are having a good day as well, I pray that healing has come and left a smile in your heart. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter and a happy spring.
> Just got to thinking about Easter finery. When I was growing up I usually had a new dress for Easter which would then be a "church dress" for the rest of the spring/summer. I especially loved a pale yellow one, trimmed with wide lace around the waist. I think I must have been 12 or so. It was purchased on a shopping trip with my mother to one of the grand old department stores which don't seem to exist much anymore, at least in the U.S. A big adventure at the time.
> I continued the tradition with DD when she was little. That was always fun too...


Happy Easter to you too!
My Mom used to make my sister and I matching dresses for Easter too and then they would be our "church dresses" for the rest of the summer. Mom was a great sewer and sewed many of our clothes. We always looked forwards to our Easter dresses and they were always a surprise as Mom did not show them to us until Easter morning. Happy times! The brothers got new shirts that Mom had sewn. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren, I remember last year sometime around this time, you had Derp and he needed to be babied for a bit before going out to join the rest of the sheep in the pasture. How is lil Derp doing? I guess he is Big Derp now! Zoe


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 29 March 13
> 
> Can you believe it  march is almost over. April is here  probably showers  but hopefully the beginning of some warmer weather for us north of the equator. Those south of the equator have listened to our complaints about the weather  not it is our turn to return the favor to them.
> 
> ...


Sam thank you for posting all of these great WW recipes. My Saturday mourning always starts with a cup of coffee and your posts. What a wonderful way to start the day.

Here is a recipe that I found this past week and thought I would share:

Two Ingredient Lemon Bars

1 angel food cake mix
2 cans lemon pie filling (21 oz each)

Mix these together and pour into a 9 x 13 inch greased pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 25 minutes until the top just begins to brown. Cool in pan on wire rack. Sprinkle with powdered sugar and cut into serving sizes.

I am working on a sweater and hope to post pictures soon. Have a great day and Happy Easter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Caren, I knew you would find something! the main differnce to the Australian Receipt from 'Fast Ed', is that this is a much more complex filling, he uses cream cheese, vanilla, eggs, a spoonful of cornflour(which also needs translation I suspect) to prevent splitting, and the melted white chocolate, before filling and baking the cheesecake, cooling for a while then covering with the ganache!
> ...


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, I just made some steel cut oats and it is recommended that you don't cook them in the microwave, I guess it's because of the mess. It is something that you can't rush. Some people will cook a batch up in a slow cooker and then heat up servings as needed. I just cook mine on the stove top, even then it can be a mess waiting to happen.But it sure tastes good topped with some maple syrup.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Lucky you. I liked Bannacheck
> 
> Yes back then people had much longer attention spans.
> Even now, most movies in the theaters are only 90 minutes.
> ...


Ditto


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We now have golden syrup---at least in the grocery stores by me---I found some and bought it specfic for these recipes----it was near the Karo light syrup and pancake syrup on the shelves.....can't wait for the biscuit recipe.


darowil said:


> That we'll do at the time- its not till the 25th of April- or someone else might take pity on you all but I figure we may as well tell you at the time. Or you could go looking for last years TP at that time as we talked about it then. And anyway I need time to work out how to tell you all how to make Anzac Biscuits (remembering that our biscuits are sweet). Probably having a look through last years Tp at the approriate time will help. But they have the frustrating Golden Syrup that you don't have over there and that nothing really quite matches!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We now have golden syrup---at least in the grocery stores by me---I found some and bought it specfic for these recipes----it was near the Karo light syrup and pancake syrup on the shelves.....can't wait for the biscuit recipe.


I re-posted Julie's recipe from last year on page 13 of this KTP. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren, I remember last year sometime around this time, you had Derp and he needed to be babied for a bit before going out to join the rest of the sheep in the pasture. How is lil Derp doing? I guess he is Big Derp now! Zoe


He is big but sadly I no longer own him. I had to choose between allergies and the sheep and goats. A hard decision to get rid of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's correct.



Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Caren, I knew you would find something! the main differnce to the Australian Receipt from 'Fast Ed', is that this is a much more complex filling, he uses cream cheese, vanilla, eggs, a spoonful of cornflour(which also needs translation I suspect) to prevent splitting, and the melted white chocolate, before filling and baking the cheesecake, cooling for a while then covering with the ganache!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> He is big but sadly I no longer own him. I had to choose between allergies and the sheep and goats. A hard decision to get rid of them.


Sorry to hear that the Derp and flock had to go! But you do need to use your yarns, you cant live without them!!!! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Got it - thanks.



5mmdpns said:


> I re-posted Julie's recipe from last year on page 13 of this KTP. Zoe


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

just wanted to drop a line. thanks to all for the prayers and uplifting words to me and my family and the good wishes for my sister.i just talked to her dr this morn, because this was nite 2 at the nursing home and she was so uncomfortable with pain,so i pleaded with him to please give her something else stronger or increase what she is taking, honestly... now that younger sister read up on all the syptoms for liver failer, i know now she is in her last wks. last nite all of us were there in the nh with her and dad and her pupils are dialating again, so i figure the amonia level is on the rise. i checke to see if she qualified for hospice care in the nh. because she is doing dialysis she does not qualify. so its a fine line we walk in what can be done for her. thank you so much for the prayers for me. i may be faced with some tough decisions in the near future. i love this praying group. you help keep me going. i believe prayer is a powerful weapon. thank you


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow what a chatty bunch you are at the moment. I have given up on last weeks TP as I just couldnt keep up. 

Happy Anniversary to all who celebrate this week.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ann bar said:


> Had friends come to play cards and have dinner this evening...nothing better than good friends and good food a little wine and music,great conversation what could be better.
> 
> Made a fabulous fish dish (at least that's what I was told)...so easy
> 
> ...


Sounds like Mondays dinner, :-D thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes the only weapon we have! Continuing to keep you in my thoughts.



Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to drop a line. thanks to all for the prayers and uplifting words to me and my family and the good wishes for my sister.i just talked to her dr this morn, because this was nite 2 at the nursing home and she was so uncomfortable with pain,so i pleaded with him to please give her something else stronger or increase what she is taking, honestly... now that younger sister read up on all the syptoms for liver failer, i know now she is in her last wks. last nite all of us were there in the nh with her and dad and her pupils are dialating again, so i figure the amonia level is on the rise. i checke to see if she qualified for hospice care in the nh. because she is doing dialysis she does not qualify. so its a fine line we walk in what can be done for her. thank you so much for the prayers for me. i may be faced with some tough decisions in the near future. i love this praying group. you help keep me going. i believe prayer is a powerful weapon. thank you


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Marianne, I want to come to your house. It sounds so cozy, warm and full of life.
> 
> Pontuf


Pontuf, the door is always open to friends as long as they don't mind dog hair, LOL. If we know someone is on their way we do run a quick vac, otherwise our Cassie will share her fur as a reminder of the visit :roll: :thumbup: It is full of love for sure, we have all been through the ringer so to speak and though trials still are faced we stand together and help the others through. Come on and visit, our house is small but very comfortable!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Wow what a chatty bunch you are at the moment. I have given up on last weeks TP as I just couldnt keep up.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to all who celebrate this week.


It requires a degree of dedication, or many cups of coffee! And also depends on the extent to which one tries to keep up with the rest of KP- which reminds me we have not seen Dreamweaver here in an age- I must have a look and see where she is posting!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Kathy:
> Since the only way I cook steel cut oats is in a slow cooker; I was wondering, If you let the oats soak over night in the fridge would they cook up fine in the morning, That method might also let you rinse off some of the starch ,so they would be less chewy. Worth trying??
> Trisha


I put them in my little slowcooker last night and started them this morning. They look almost done. A bit of Stevia and I will have my breakfast. Trying to stay away from the instant packets as they have alot of sugar and sodium. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Was just visiting Ravelry and since we are doing or know about Sam's wingspan workshop I was astounded to see a waterfall wrap that looks like a wingspan being sold in a kit. Not a bad idea, but then I found this thread by the Wingspan designer, Maylin. Apparently a yarn company is using a wingspan, making it bigger and using the wingspan pattern without even contacting her. They don't even give her any credit or mention her design. She is probably going to have to seek legal help and I'll bet against a big company she will have a lot less money to defend herself. Sad to see a yarn company rip off a designer. Sadly, she has been offering the wingspan pattern for free for over a year. She could have used the money if she had sold it to get legal help.


I wonder if she has a site that one can donate? I have several sites that offer free patterns but also have a place that connects with PayPal so that donations may be made. I have done this many times as I have used many of their free patterns. I agree that she will have a very hard time against the big company, if I knew the company I would send them an email and probably boycott their yarns!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Somehow I missed the anniversaries, so good wishes to those celebrating!!!! The 26th of March would have been 25 yrs for us, C and I had a glass of sparkling grape juice!! We celebrate the anniversaries and offer a toast to our late DH's. So I will lift my cuppa to you my friends!!! Here, Here to many more years!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Ohio Kathy, you are still on the road! This has been one looooong courier trip! Drive safe, happy knitting


Not really courier, think long haul big truck in a carg van. Usually don't sit this long, but it being Holy week, guess not much moved. Decided to stay til Monday or Tuesday. Hate to deadhead 600 miles. Going to get my nails done, do my laundry and knit. Maybe hit a grocery store for some fresh fruits and veggies.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to drop a line. thanks to all for the prayers and uplifting words to me and my family and the good wishes for my sister.i just talked to her dr this morn, because this was nite 2 at the nursing home and she was so uncomfortable with pain,so i pleaded with him to please give her something else stronger or increase what she is taking, honestly... now that younger sister read up on all the syptoms for liver failer, i know now she is in her last wks. last nite all of us were there in the nh with her and dad and her pupils are dialating again, so i figure the amonia level is on the rise. i checke to see if she qualified for hospice care in the nh. because she is doing dialysis she does not qualify. so its a fine line we walk in what can be done for her. thank you so much for the prayers for me. i may be faced with some tough decisions in the near future. i love this praying group. you help keep me going. i believe prayer is a powerful weapon. thank you


Trust in God, the things that you must do will be done, but first take a moment, for yourself, and let the spirit minister to you, rest when you can. I know that it is hard to rest now, but try, just give your self alone time. I have not stop praying for you and what you have to do. Know that the power of prayer is all around you. Jessie


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Actually, this is so funny. Our 31st wedding anniversary is tomorrow, and also Pontuf's anniversary! 7 years ago Pontuf came to our home and never left. We celebrate both events.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

From page 1 to page 15 - That'll teach me to get up from the computer!
Gwen, whip the pudding into the juices from the fruit. It won't get as thick as "real" pudding. Then fold the drained fruit into the sauce. As I sit here, I'm wondering how it would be as an adult dessert by adding a tablespoon or so of rum to the mixture? 
Caren, could you repost your recipe for the crescent roll-taco dish? I was unable so far to get through all of the posts from last week.

GRRRR! My not-so-DB called from Pennsylvania, asking what time dinner would be on Sunday. I told him 10:30 a.m. He said, "what are you making?" I said, "Reservations." That shut him up for an instant. Then I got the guilt trip of, "But Mom always . . ." We actually do get along quite well, it's just the two of us left from our generation, but sometimes he does get my goat! (And pardon to all of the dear goats out there for the comparison!)

I do want to ask, other than candy and eggs, how many of you exchange gifts at Easter?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

GrandmaMoses said:


> Hi, I just made some steel cut oats and it is recommended that you don't cook them in the microwave, I guess it's because of the mess. It is something that you can't rush. Some people will cook a batch up in a slow cooker and then heat up servings as needed. I just cook mine on the stove top, even then it can be a mess waiting to happen.But it sure tastes good topped with some maple syrup.


Just finished my breakfast of oats. Took a bit of time in the crockpot and next time I will use a bit less water. But they came out fine. I like the chewiness of them compared to regular oatmeal.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's always seemed a strange thing to insist that people can do- so many like your DD never use it again.
> 
> Well when I went downstaurs DH suggested tea (our evening meal) so have cooke dit and eaten it. So now feeling comfortable again


I think that parallel parking isn't just about "parking" as such, but more about awareness of where your vehicle is in relation to other things and a bit of skill in being able to handle it in tight situations.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Charlotte and Pontuf. I hope you have a grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat day!!!!!!!!!

{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Shirley, your work is just breathtaking!!!!!!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sometime last week someone posted a recipe using crescent rolls and making a taco mix. I can't find the name of the recipe or who posted it but just wanted to say it was yummy. Made it for dinner tonight and boy was it a hit. Easy to make and great to eat.
> 
> NOTE: It was NanaCaren. Thanks for sending it to me again!!! A new family favorite for sure.


I too made this Pillsbury's Crescent Roll Taco Bake last night for a Friday night dinner with a friend and it was a hit. So easy to make. I forgot to buy sour cream but plain yogurt was just as tasty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For all the Whovian's out there. 
Happy Easter!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> We married on Easter Sunday too -in the Anglican church we couldn't get married during Lent and I had siblings coming from the other end of the country so wanted to make things as easy for them as we could.- 30 years next Wednesday.


Congratulations, Darowil, on your anniversary and best wishes for many more together.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to drop a line. thanks to all for the prayers and uplifting words to me and my family and the good wishes for my sister.i just talked to her dr this morn, because this was nite 2 at the nursing home and she was so uncomfortable with pain,so i pleaded with him to please give her something else stronger or increase what she is taking, honestly... now that younger sister read up on all the syptoms for liver failer, i know now she is in her last wks. last nite all of us were there in the nh with her and dad and her pupils are dialating again, so i figure the amonia level is on the rise. i checke to see if she qualified for hospice care in the nh. because she is doing dialysis she does not qualify. so its a fine line we walk in what can be done for her. thank you so much for the prayers for me. i may be faced with some tough decisions in the near future. i love this praying group. you help keep me going. i believe prayer is a powerful weapon. thank you


you and yours are always in our hearts and prayers, sending as much strength as we can to lend support during this time. Just know we are all here for you as much as you have been for us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Caren, could you repost your recipe for the crescent roll-taco dish? I was unable so far to get through all of the posts from last week.
> 
> Here you go.
> Thought I would share this with everyone. I have made it many times over the years for my bunch.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Wow what a chatty bunch you are at the moment. I have given up on last weeks TP as I just couldnt keep up.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to all who celebrate this week.


Good to see your lovely avatar again my friend!!! Have missed you!!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning to every one from a chili and rainy Mississippi. Just want to jump in and wish all a good day. Happy Anniversary to all with anniversaries today. Prayers of healing and help to all in need. May God bless each of you and your families. Will check back later. Jo


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry double clicked again!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I gotta go back to last week's tea party and find this egg story. Anyone know which page ?
> 
> Pontuf


Charlotte & Pontuf 
My "egg-sperience" story is on page 130 of the last Tea Party...hope you enjoy  

BTW, dear husband has eaten his eggs and said they were the best he's ever had - lol - such a sweetie...he tries


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

siouxann said:


> From page 1 to page 15 - That'll teach me to get up from the computer!
> Gwen, whip the pudding into the juices from the fruit. It won't get as thick as "real" pudding. Then fold the drained fruit into the sauce. As I sit here, I'm wondering how it would be as an adult dessert by adding a tablespoon or so of rum to the mixture?
> Caren, could you repost your recipe for the crescent roll-taco dish? I was unable so far to get through all of the posts from last week.
> 
> ...


Reservations, LOL.. I love it!!! my DS called a bit ago and asked if I could have an early lunch so they could come on over.. I laughed and told him basically the same, we have decided to go to the Lodge for their Easter brunch! We exchange no gifts, but do try to surprise with favorite candies and some funny child's toy. Daniel was given a waste basket basketball goal, I sent Ben a Storm Trooper toy (Star Wars) Diane was sent a mini bunny that hopped when wound up and "dropped" jelly beans as he hopped along. Sent the same to her daughters. I was nicer to C, I made her a couple of bar stools for her Barbie bar, for Mom she has a huge basket of her favorite candies and a precious bunny that stole my heart at the store!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another shot from this great photographer based at Kaikoura, in the South Island
Moonlight this time!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> Another shot from this great photographer based at Kaikoura, in the South Island
> Moonlight this time!


Absolutely breath taking, such beauty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Absolutely breath taking, such beauty.


I reckon he is doing a great job of advertising the location!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a free sock pattern i really like - available for free after 1 april.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanilla-socks-toe-up--afterthought-heel


This is a great pattern Sam--thanks, downloaded and will give it a try. I like the idea of doing the heals last and with the scrap yarn makes it really easy to do. Eliz Z wouldn't even bother with scrap yarn but cut a yarn where she wanted the heal or pocket, whatever, and pick up the stitches to continue except you then need to deal with working in the cut threads on both sides to keep them from unraveling. Mitts have been my thing this winter and I use the scrap yarn method for the thumb--works great! :thumbup: great :idea:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot from this great photographer based at Kaikoura, in the South Island
> Moonlight this time!


Beautiful, well composed! thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Beautiful, well composed! thank you for sharing.


He is doing a good job!
How is the house!?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I won a bet this morning, am so happy about it!! We went on a hike up to Anna Ruby Falls yesterday, it is only about a half mile (one way) but it is practically straight up hill!! The path is paved and does have wood fence in places to help to hold on, nice stone benches to sit and rest for a few minutes also. I made it to the top!! Only had to sit 2 times but that was mainly to let 2 big groups pass by. I took many pictures and C just found my camera (was still in the car) so I will download and share later this afternoon. The bet was that I would not be able to move much less walk today, but in reality I feel fantastic, no soreness at all..where as C is terribly sore and can barely walk, LOL. 
I have been on and off and trying to keep up with the TP posts, finally caught up but afraid I have missed some items. Just know my friends that I offer up prayers for all daily, keep you in thoughts for well keeping. 
I am off to the pharmacy to retrieve a script that I totally ran out of, guess with all the comings and goings this week plus the constant frogging of the Traveling Vine scarf, LOL, my mind was elsewhere than keeping up with meds! 
Be back later with some pictures to share (I hope they turned out was windy and very crowded yesterday) 
Much love, many hugs and always in prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I won a bet this morning, am so happy about it!! We went on a hike up to Anna Ruby Falls yesterday, it is only about a half mile (one way) but it is practically straight up hill!! The path is paved and does have wood fence in places to help to hold on, nice stone benches to sit and rest for a few minutes also. I made it to the top!! Only had to sit 2 times but that was mainly to let 2 big groups pass by. I took many pictures and C just found my camera (was still in the car) so I will download and share later this afternoon. The bet was that I would not be able to move much less walk today, but in reality I feel fantastic, no soreness at all..where as C is terribly sore and can barely walk, LOL.
> I have been on and off and trying to keep up with the TP posts, finally caught up but afraid I have missed some items. Just know my friends that I offer up prayers for all daily, keep you in thoughts for well keeping.
> I am off to the pharmacy to retrieve a script that I totally ran out of, guess with all the comings and goings this week plus the constant frogging of the Traveling Vine scarf, LOL, my mind was elsewhere than keeping up with meds!
> Be back later with some pictures to share (I hope they turned out was windy and very crowded yesterday)
> ...


Marianne, I do hope it is not my error!?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

That is so beautiful!



Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot from this great photographer based at Kaikoura, in the South Island
> Moonlight this time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> That is so beautiful!


It is a lovely spot!!!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Wanted to juump in a minute. Got an email from Deramores. They are having End of season sale. 40% off. In case anyone needs some yarn. Jo


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

i did Darowil's workshop on socks after it closed.. i was into another project at the time it was started. I downloaded all the info and kept all the conversations so i could follow as if it was still active Loved the workhop Darowil


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask4j, love your avatar, lol lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot from this great photographer based at Kaikoura, in the South Island
> Moonlight this time!


That's where I want to be :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> That's where I want to be :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: It is a tiny community!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It is a tiny community!


Perfect.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks to Jynx for the cake in a cup recipe.
I am making it up in a large baggie to go to my GS.
I know he will love this in college!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> GRRRR! My not-so-DB called from Pennsylvania, asking what time dinner would be on Sunday. I told him 10:30 a.m. He said, "what are you making?" I said, "Reservations." That shut him up for an instant. Then I got the guilt trip of, "But Mom always . . ." We actually do get along quite well, it's just the two of us left from our generation, but sometimes he does get my goat! (And pardon to all of the dear goats out there for the comparison!)


LOL--this is really funny! He deserved it in any case.....I take it he is single and expects you to do the cooking but never thinks about "doing his part". But I understand how you feel--carrying on tradition is important. I remember an uncle who was always included and we looked forward to seeing him. He would bring something for us kids like those old fashioned candies that you don't see any more. He was always very polite and complemented my mother on her cooking and one year, because he over heard her griping that she didn't have a proper table cloth, he gave her a beautiful damask Irish linen table cloth with 12 napkins which she charished. I found that table cloth now after her death and it brought back wonderful memories of this thoughtful uncle.

Julie/lurker - thanks for asking about my house. I've been here four weeks now--still not unpacked but not in a hurry because unpacking and no place to put it is a problem, so slowly is best. The final inspections were done last week, yes, plural "inspections". Our city has an inspector for each thing, building, electrical, plumbing, you name it and they charge accordingly. But that part is over now. I will be making a few other changes that won't involve building permits. Beside my kitchen, which I love, I have a very nice laundry room which is going to actually be a crafts room where I will keep my yarn, all my sewing equipment and anything else I enjoy working on--oh and mending too, darn, as well as my laundry.

Marianne, your hike sounds like a wonderful Spring time thing to do and glad to hear you are feeling so much better. Enjoy your Easter with your family.

The two ingredient lemon bars sounds great! thanks uncrn65

I save all these wonderful recipes posted here and now that I have a new kitchen to try them will be going back to my KP recipe computer file. Thanks to all of you and especially Sam--your recipes are always great and don't worry about repeating them because we forget and there are always new comers to share with.

I've just skimmed the comments here but wish each and everyone visiting this tea party an enjoyable week end if it is celebrating Easter or the fact that it is Spring!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to drop a line. thanks to all for the prayers and uplifting words to me and my family and the good wishes for my sister.i just talked to her dr this morn, because this was nite 2 at the nursing home and she was so uncomfortable with pain,so i pleaded with him to please give her something else stronger or increase what she is taking, honestly... now that younger sister read up on all the syptoms for liver failer, i know now she is in her last wks. last nite all of us were there in the nh with her and dad and her pupils are dialating again, so i figure the amonia level is on the rise. i checke to see if she qualified for hospice care in the nh. because she is doing dialysis she does not qualify. so its a fine line we walk in what can be done for her. thank you so much for the prayers for me. i may be faced with some tough decisions in the near future. i love this praying group. you help keep me going. i believe prayer is a powerful weapon. thank you


My thoughts are with you all at this difficult time. I do hope they can make your sister comfortable. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Not really courier, think long haul big truck in a carg van. Usually don't sit this long, but it being Holy week, guess not much moved. Decided to stay til Monday or Tuesday. Hate to deadhead 600 miles. Going to get my nails done, do my laundry and knit. Maybe hit a grocery store for some fresh fruits and veggies.


Do you sleep overnight in your truck? My brother used to be a lorry driver and he had a sleeping compartment behind the driver's seat.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon he is doing a great job of advertising the location!


He is indeed!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

This is my first time posting on the tea party. It is a bit daunting trying to keep up~~lol
I have been having a pretty good week with pt for surgery on my right hand and typing is getting easier. Does make me impatient to get back to my crocheting though. That will be a bit longer as I have to have the left hand worked on next week and another 2 weeks of pt. When all done it will be so worth the time and discomfort.
In the meantime this is a great forum to get to know you all a little better, that is once I can keep you straight in my head.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> LOL--this is really funny! He deserved it in any case.....I take it he is single and expects you to do the cooking but never thinks about "doing his part". But I understand how you feel--carrying on tradition is important. I remember an uncle who was always included and we looked forward to seeing him. He would bring something for us kids like those old fashioned candies that you don't see any more. He was always very polite and complemented my mother on her cooking and one year, because he over heard her griping that she didn't have a proper table cloth, he gave her a beautiful damask Irish linen table cloth with 12 napkins which she charished. I found that table cloth now after her death and it brought back wonderful memories of this thoughtful uncle.]
> 
> What a wonderful uncle! No, my brother is married, with two college-aged children. I think HE thinks that as the elder sister, I should take over 'Mom's Role'. He is 12 years younger than I, and his wife is eight years younger than he. He's just . . . my brother.
> 
> I love the picture you attached - I have a friend who collects gnomes. If I can copy it, I will give it to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> This is my first time posting on the tea party. It is a bit daunting trying to keep up~~lol
> I have been having a pretty good week with pt for surgery on my right hand and typing is getting easier. Does make me impatient to get back to my crocheting though. That will be a bit longer as I have to have the left hand worked on next week and another 2 weeks of pt. When all done it will be so worth the time and discomfort.
> In the meantime this is a great forum to get to know you all a little better, that is once I can keep you straight in my head.


 :thumbup: Takes a while to get us all sorted out but take your time. Hope the hand surgery works out with total healing. I haven't been able to keep up but I still keep coming back. Love the KTP and the great people on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DollieD said:


> Thanks to Jynx for the cake in a cup recipe.
> I am making it up in a large baggie to go to my GS.
> I know he will love this in college!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm sure he will love it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, could you repost your recipe for the crescent roll-taco dish? I was unable so far to get through all of the posts from last week.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> LOL--this is really funny! He deserved it in any case.....I take it he is single and expects you to do the cooking but never thinks about "doing his part". But I understand how you feel--carrying on tradition is important. I remember an uncle who was always included and we looked forward to seeing him. He would bring something for us kids like those old fashioned candies that you don't see any more. He was always very polite and complemented my mother on her cooking and one year, because he over heard her griping that she didn't have a proper table cloth, he gave her a beautiful damask Irish linen table cloth with 12 napkins which she charished. I found that table cloth now after her death and it brought back wonderful memories of this thoughtful uncle.
> 
> Julie/lurker - thanks for asking about my house. I've been here four weeks now--still not unpacked but not in a hurry because unpacking and no place to put it is a problem, so slowly is best. The final inspections were done last week, yes, plural "inspections". Our city has an inspector for each thing, building, electrical, plumbing, you name it and they charge accordingly. But that part is over now. I will be making a few other changes that won't involve building permits. Beside my kitchen, which I love, I have a very nice laundry room which is going to actually be a crafts room where I will keep my yarn, all my sewing equipment and anything else I enjoy working on--oh and mending too, darn, as well as my laundry.
> 
> ...


the charging will be like the rhinoceros!! but at least you have it out of the way.
The craft come laundry room sounds wonderful- are you into felting by any chance?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sad --- prayers being said for you. I've had to be part of that decision between treatment and comfort 3 times and it is never easy. Once decided, though, I have only good things to say about the hospice organizations I've known...they truly are blessed people.



Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to drop a line. thanks to all for the prayers and uplifting words to me and my family and the good wishes for my sister.i just talked to her dr this morn, because this was nite 2 at the nursing home and she was so uncomfortable with pain,so i pleaded with him to please give her something else stronger or increase what she is taking, honestly... now that younger sister read up on all the syptoms for liver failer, i know now she is in her last wks. last nite all of us were there in the nh with her and dad and her pupils are dialating again, so i figure the amonia level is on the rise. i checke to see if she qualified for hospice care in the nh. because she is doing dialysis she does not qualify. so its a fine line we walk in what can be done for her. thank you so much for the prayers for me. i may be faced with some tough decisions in the near future. i love this praying group. you help keep me going. i believe prayer is a powerful weapon. thank you


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sometime last week someone posted a recipe using crescent rolls and making a taco mix. I can't find the name of the recipe or who posted it but just wanted to say it was yummy. Made it for dinner tonight and boy was it a hit. Easy to make and great to eat.
> 
> NOTE: It was NanaCaren. Thanks for sending it to me again!!! A new family favorite for sure.


OK Gwennie<
I looked through Mar 15-Mar 24, and could not find the recipe for the tacos with crescent rolls.
I don't eat them, but know my dd would fix that!
Can you post the recipe? Pretty please?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

DollieD said:


> OK Gwennie<
> I looked through Mar 15-Mar 24, and could not find the recipe for the tacos with crescent rolls.
> I don't eat them, but know my dd would fix that!
> Can you post the recipe? Pretty please?


E gads! That is high-tech!
There it appeared! 
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thanks Caren, I knew you would find something! the main differnce to the Australian Receipt from 'Fast Ed', is that this is a much more complex filling, he uses cream cheese, vanilla, eggs, a spoonful of cornflour(which also needs translation I suspect) to prevent splitting, and the melted white chocolate, before filling and baking the cheesecake, cooling for a while then covering with the ganache!
> 
> That sounds very good. I will see what I can do to find one even closer.


Thanks Caren, I've printed that one for my DD and GD to bake for the family sometime.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

norm13 said:


> i did Darowil's workshop on socks after it closed.. i was into another project at the time it was started. I downloaded all the info and kept all the conversations so i could follow as if it was still active Loved the workhop Darowil


Hi Norm13, welcome to the Knitting Tea Party (KTP)! we do lots of talking here and hope you will join in. We like to meet at Sam's place where the tea pot or coffee pot is always on! Please do come back again and tell us a bit about yourself. There are some of us KTPers who have been here for a long long time and we love to get together and talk, and knit, and crochet, and eat, and share with everyone! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> This is my first time posting on the tea party. It is a bit daunting trying to keep up~~lol
> I have been having a pretty good week with pt for surgery on my right hand and typing is getting easier. Does make me impatient to get back to my crocheting though. That will be a bit longer as I have to have the left hand worked on next week and another 2 weeks of pt. When all done it will be so worth the time and discomfort.
> In the meantime this is a great forum to get to know you all a little better, that is once I can keep you straight in my head.


Welcome to our Knitting Tea Party where we never run out of friends and tea and stuff to talk about! Sorry about needing physio on the hands, but you will soon be "in the pink" as Sam says! hahha, do join in the conversation when you can, and we would love to get to know you! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry darowil - usually i am up later - i was just tired.

sam



darowil said:


> It's so nice of you to stay up so you be on while us down south are awake :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> sleep well - we'll be looking for you tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Here in America we seem to have lost respect for so many things.
My dd does her grocery shopping on Sunday! (They go to church on Saturdays) I have never allowed myself to shop on Sunday, thereby forcing another to labor! Just me, and my old fashionedness!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am rotflolololololo.....................

sam



darowil said:


> Most of us use cups


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still cool here so i guess we can safely say Autumn is here. But still no rain to be had here. :-( It seems it rains all around us but we miss out. My 18 yr old daughter has just decided to let me know she wont get here till about 5ish tomorrow (very selfish girl i may add) so she will miss out on seeing my mum and will only be here for quick dinner then off again. The rest of us will be together from 2 for the day. She hasnt had much to do with her own family lately at all (at boyfriends living it seems) but then she tells me she spent $100 on Easter eggs for everyone so could i lend her $100 as she now has no money.! Ah no i say, sorry cant do. Anyway thats my rant for the day. You just wouldnt believe my 2 kids were brother, sister. SO different. Oh well am over it now but mum will be dissapointed.


Kids!
My 42 year old tells me all the time how grateful she is that I never threw her out when she was younger, and selfish. She always asks my opinion on most ventures she is going to undertake. She's come a long way!!! Three children have made a big difference too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a yummy meal - especially the strawberries.

sam



ann bar said:


> Had friends come to play cards and have dinner this evening...nothing better than good friends and good food a little wine and music,great conversation what could be better.
> 
> Made a fabulous fish dish (at least that's what I was told)...so easy
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yup, and in Canada. It is used as a thickener and/or an agent that binds stuff together in cooking. I like making a cornstarch gravy. Zoe


I agree Zoe! Corn starch gravy and ketchup both important food groups of their own IMHO.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you ever tried to make angel food cake from scratch -very good and really quite easy.

sam



agnescr said:


> Good Saturday morning from a very bright Fife, the snow showers seem to have moved on for the moment so maybe we will get a nice week end at least.
> Am only about half way through reading last weeks posts,as having had this awful cold I have not been able to keep up because of headaches I hope that all is well with everyone and good thoughts to those who need them
> Sam the recipes sound good, but anything with angel food cake mix is out as I have never found any here in the UK, might try the meatloaf though
> Have a good weekend everyone :-D


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> When I was growing up we also had a three hour Good Friday Service that began at noon and ended at three. At that time, all the stores were closed for those three hours . This is a poignant time for me as well-my daughter passed away on Easter Monday.


I had completely forgotten how all the stores were closed from 12 until 3 on Good Friday. Things are surely different these days.
I was so sorry to read that your dear daughter passed away. I can only imagine how it must be for you each Easter season. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great four days in london kate - bring us back some pictures. hopefully you will get to see the fasset exhibit.

interesting about the girls thinking you were so young to get married - early twenties is the usual around here. my oldest grandchild is getting married in august - think she will be nineteen. now that i think is a little young but what does grandpa know. lol

sam



KateB said:


> Nice bright morning here, although the surrounding hills are still quite patchy with snow.
> 'Happy Anniversary' to all those with one coming up and I agree you wonder just how it got to be so long. We'll be 40 years married this July and as I told him, I could have murdered him twice and been out of prison by now! (Murder seems to merit about 10-15 years in jail in this country. :roll: ) Of course I have to mention for all who can count that I was married when I was 9. (not!) I was actually 20 (DH was 25) which horrified my nieces as nowadays they wouldn't dream of marrying that young - if they marry at all! :lol:
> I probably won't be on again until Thursday (and I dread to think how many pages there will be by then! :shock: ) as I'm going to London for four days with the 'girls' I would like to try to go to the exhibition of Kaffe Fasset's work, but I'm not sure how keen the others will be. I have to admit I'd never heard of him until you all started talking about him last week, but I looked him up and his work is fabulous.
> Off now to get packed and organised for my trip. Have a good weekend everyone and Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome EJS! So glad you joined us. I've just started crocheting and would love to see some of your work. I usually knit but am enjoying the crocheting also. I certainly understand having hand surgery; have had quite a few done with the most recently the reconstruction of my thumb. You have such a good attitude about your surgery also. Prayers for a quick healing for you. Again, welcome to the tea party.



EJS said:


> This is my first time posting on the tea party. It is a bit daunting trying to keep up~~lol
> I have been having a pretty good week with pt for surgery on my right hand and typing is getting easier. Does make me impatient to get back to my crocheting though. That will be a bit longer as I have to have the left hand worked on next week and another 2 weeks of pt. When all done it will be so worth the time and discomfort.
> In the meantime this is a great forum to get to know you all a little better, that is once I can keep you straight in my head.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

siouxann said:


> From page 1 to page 15 - That'll teach me to get up from the computer!
> Gwen, whip the pudding into the juices from the fruit. It won't get as thick as "real" pudding. Then fold the drained fruit into the sauce. As I sit here, I'm wondering how it would be as an adult dessert by adding a tablespoon or so of rum to the mixture?
> Caren, could you repost your recipe for the crescent roll-taco dish? I was unable so far to get through all of the posts from last week.
> 
> ...


DGS is the only one to get anything. The rest of us get each other's company and a lovely ham dinner.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you siouxann for asking and NanaCaren for reposting, thought I had bookmarked this but hadn't. I have now and will make this soon tacos are loved here



NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, could you repost your recipe for the crescent roll-taco dish? I was unable so far to get through all of the posts from last week.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at five in the morning a pilates class is the last thing i would think of doing - i suppose it would help one get awake but at five - maybe ten o'clock - at least i would be lucid. lol

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and to all as well. It is 4:07 am here in Orange County California and it promises to be a lovely day. I hope all who celebrate Easter to have a glorious day tomorrow. Thanks for hosting this tea party and being so generous with the recipes plus the free sock pattern beginning April 1. Got to run to a 5:00 am Pilates class...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

didn't we discover that it was available on amazon.

sam



darowil said:


> That we'll do at the time- its not till the 25th of April- or someone else might take pity on you all but I figure we may as well tell you at the time. Or you could go looking for last years TP at that time as we talked about it then. And anyway I need time to work out how to tell you all how to make Anzac Biscuits (remembering that our biscuits are sweet). Probably having a look through last years Tp at the approriate time will help. But they have the frustrating Golden Syrup that you don't have over there and that nothing really quite matches!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi its 9.45 pm Sat night. Have a great time and Happy Easter.


I worked with a young boy who always called me Sugarsugar. I started calling him Honeyhoney!
Retired now, and missing him a bit!


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

Here in New Zealand all the shops are closed Good Friday and Easter Sunday except diaries. Some businesses do open but they get fined. 
Anne in Dunedin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> didn't we discover that it was available on amazon.
> 
> sam


Rookie I think it was, says it is now on the shelves in the Chicago area!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Anne in Dunedin said:


> Here in New Zealand all the shops are closed Good Friday and Easter Sunday except diaries. Some businesses do open but they get fined.
> Anne in Dunedin


Welcome Anne, Sam has this wonderful table that always has a welcoming chair, and a kettle that is always hot, for new comers, to have their favourite brew!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds good - i have a grandson that would eat the whole thing - talk about a chocoholic.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> This is as close as I could find to the cheese cake talked about on last weeks Tea Party.
> 
> Triple-Layer Chocolate Cheesecake
> ￼


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Yes it is along with a number of other foods not available here.



thewren said:


> didn't we discover that it was available on amazon.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I meant to say it was good to see you back DollieD. Haven't seen you around in awhile. Have a great Easter!

I'm going to go take a nap; didnt go to bed until almost 8 this morning and then was up at 10ish so I could go grocery shopping. Really having a time with my sleep patterns lately. Going to pick up some melatonin (rather DH is) to try to get myself turned back around from these mixed up sleeping patterns. 

Will see you folks later. Prayers for all and especially for those suffering illness or difficult family times.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have frozen rolls rising in oven for tomorrow's dinner, made Hawaiian pie and will make Texas sheet cake and a sour cream lemon pie. The pies are both new receipts so if they are good will pass on. Texas sheet cake is for our chocolate lovers and myself as I am still having sensitivity eating cold things and the pies are refrigerator pies. Have done a lot today scrubbed bathroom, put laundry away, vacuumed bedroom under bed and behind dressers etc, have hardwood floors and dust bunnies have multiplying along with the dog hair. Moved furniture just enuf to get hose behind it. Took a break and am now caught up.

Prayers for everyone and your families. Have a Blessed Easter! {{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> Butternut Snap- a very nice Arnotts biscuit which may only be available over here. But it is not a butter biscuit as such.


Do y'all have Keebler Pecan Sandies cookies over there?
They make an awesome pie crust!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It's not so bad, I am in bed by 8:00 pm, though. My DH
and his best friend just got back from cycling, they left at 7:00 am and now it is 11:43 so you can say that they are quite tired!!! I guess we will heat up the barbi as they say down under and have an easy dinner tonight.


thewren said:


> at five in the morning a pilates class is the last thing i would think of doing - i suppose it would help one get awake but at five - maybe ten o'clock - at least i would be lucid. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum's sponge cake mix was 4, 4, 4 and 2 ...... 4oz SR flour, 4oz butter, 4oz sugar and 2 eggs. Chuck it all in together and mix. Makes a nice sponge.


Kate B
I have never, to my knowledge tasted Sponge Cake.
I think with your recipe, I'll give it a go!
Thank you!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do you sleep overnight in your truck? My brother used to be a lorry driver and he had a sleeping compartment behind the driver's seat.


Yea, I has a cot set up for sleeping. My problem is that I carry too much yarn with me! Keep food to microwave at ts or I use my little crockpot. Try to eat fresh whenever I can. I try to stay away from fast food restaurants but it isn't always possibe. Like to try out local restaurants whereever I am. Yesterday was Tex-Mex and today cajun. Breakfast is usually hot cereal, oats or rice and fruit. It has made for an interesting life so far. Started in 2004 after my teaching job ended. Kids are grown with kids of yheir own. I do miss not being home for Easter but it is 1200 miles to my DD and 2000 to DS. So not this year. We will talk and maybe skype on Sunday. 
Ok, no feeling sorry for myself. It is a beautiful day here so I am going to enjoy it. 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Southern Gal,
The thing is, and a thing that is often hard for others to grasp, is it is a total privilege to pray. When we get 'us' off our minds, we are so much more productive in everything we do!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello, Sam. Still in H, TX and will probably deadhead out to Memphis or thereabout. What a bust! But I have not been the only one here. Not much has moved and nothing will this weekend. So, biting the bullet and leaving. Next week is another month and hopefully better. Such is the life of an expediter!
> 
> Did do one repeat of Traveling Vine and three repeats of the third cable from the workshop. Have had lots of time to knit but not the desire.
> 
> ...


Kehinkle, My husband used to cook steel cut oats in a crockpot. He would make them the night before and refrigerate them and eat from them all week. He made them when he was in the military and had to be at work at 5am. He says they're good I've never had them it might be worth a try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the great recipe - i will definitely be trying that one - i love quick deserts.

sam

looking forward to seeing your sweater.



uncrn65 said:


> Sam thank you for posting all of these great WW recipes. My Saturday mourning always starts with a cup of coffee and your posts. What a wonderful way to start the day.
> 
> Here is a recipe that I found this past week and thought I would share:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberries are starting to show up in our stores at a resonable price - think i will try this recipe to use with some strawberries.

thanks for sharing kate.

sam



KateB said:


> My mum's sponge cake mix was 4, 4, 4 and 2 ...... 4oz SR flour, 4oz butter, 4oz sugar and 2 eggs. Chuck it all in together and mix. Makes a nice sponge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grandmamoses - how great of you to join us here at the knitting tea party. we love having new people join in - makes our conversation much more interesting. we hope you have a good time and will join us again real soon - we always have lots of fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



GrandmaMoses said:


> Hi, I just made some steel cut oats and it is recommended that you don't cook them in the microwave, I guess it's because of the mess. It is something that you can't rush. Some people will cook a batch up in a slow cooker and then heat up servings as needed. I just cook mine on the stove top, even then it can be a mess waiting to happen.But it sure tastes good topped with some maple syrup.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry to hear about the departed sheep and goats - you can't take proper care of animals if you aren't feeling good - and allergies can really make one miserable.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> He is big but sadly I no longer own him. I had to choose between allergies and the sheep and goats. A hard decision to get rid of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing comforting energy to you and your family at this time - just remember we have your back.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to drop a line. thanks to all for the prayers and uplifting words to me and my family and the good wishes for my sister.i just talked to her dr this morn, because this was nite 2 at the nursing home and she was so uncomfortable with pain,so i pleaded with him to please give her something else stronger or increase what she is taking, honestly... now that younger sister read up on all the syptoms for liver failer, i know now she is in her last wks. last nite all of us were there in the nh with her and dad and her pupils are dialating again, so i figure the amonia level is on the rise. i checke to see if she qualified for hospice care in the nh. because she is doing dialysis she does not qualify. so its a fine line we walk in what can be done for her. thank you so much for the prayers for me. i may be faced with some tough decisions in the near future. i love this praying group. you help keep me going. i believe prayer is a powerful weapon. thank you


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

hi my name is norma i live in florida close to the Tampa area. i have been a member of KP for a little over a year.
I always read this newsletter What fun and inspiration as well as knowledge that is available on this site. I have also read the Tea Party conversations. Thanks Sam for the one cup cake recipe. I made one earlier today and it was very tasty. Will see you next week I get the Tea Party on Sat. See you then


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

norm13 said:


> hi my name is norma i live in florida close to the Tampa area. i have been a member of KP for a little over a year.
> I always read this newsletter What fun and inspiration as well as knowledge that is available on this site. I have also read the Tea Party conversations. Thanks Sam for the one cup cake recipe. I made one earlier today and it was very tasty. Will see you next week I get the Tea Party on Sat. See you then


 :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Norma, welcome to the tea party! We usually continue it all through the week until it is time to start another one. Join in any time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

candy and eggs are it for this family.

sam



siouxann said:


> From page 1 to page 15 - That'll teach me to get up from the computer!
> Gwen, whip the pudding into the juices from the fruit. It won't get as thick as "real" pudding. Then fold the drained fruit into the sauce. As I sit here, I'm wondering how it would be as an adult dessert by adding a tablespoon or so of rum to the mixture?
> Caren, could you repost your recipe for the crescent roll-taco dish? I was unable so far to get through all of the posts from last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said grandmapaula - that is exactly what it is - i have a daughter who couldn't parallel park if it killed her - i love seeing her try - what a riot.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I think that parallel parking isn't just about "parking" as such, but more about awareness of where your vehicle is in relation to other things and a bit of skill in being able to handle it in tight situations.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love your avatar ask4j - sometimes i feel like that. lol

sam



Ask4j said:


> I too made this Pillsbury's Crescent Roll Taco Bake last night for a Friday night dinner with a friend and it was a hit. So easy to make. I forgot to buy sour cream but plain yogurt was just as tasty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I meant to say it was good to see you back DollieD. Haven't seen you around in awhile. Have a great Easter!
> 
> I'm going to go take a nap; didnt go to bed until almost 8 this morning and then was up at 10ish so I could go grocery shopping. Really having a time with my sleep patterns lately. Going to pick up some melatonin (rather DH is) to try to get myself turned back around from these mixed up sleeping patterns.
> 
> Will see you folks later. Prayers for all and especially for those suffering illness or difficult family times.


Dearest Gwenniue,
I had computer issues.
I always have about two months when our time changes, where my body will not adept. Therefore, my sleep patterns suffer. 
Have a glorious Easter!
He Lives!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I still have my cows and pigs so it isn't too bad. Of corse they aren't as much fun as the sheep were.



thewren said:


> sorry to hear about the departed sheep and goats - you can't take proper care of animals if you aren't feeling good - and allergies can really make one miserable.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great photograph - lovely.

sam

thanks myfanwy



Lurker 2 said:


> Another shot from this great photographer based at Kaikoura, in the South Island
> Moonlight this time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great photograph - lovely.
> 
> sam
> 
> thanks myfanwy


it is such a beautiful place, but this photographer is doing a wonderful job of imaging it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goodness, it's 1:23 pm here, I was up earlier but didn't get to the TP until just a bit ago and here we are already to page 21, I definitely have some reading to do. 
Hope those that are into Easter Sunday are having a great one. 
I need some more coffee, only one cup so far today, so waaay behind.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party norm13 - we are so glad you joined us for tea and conversation. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop when you are on your computer. we always have fresh tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam

maybe you could post a picture of your socks.



norm13 said:


> i did Darowil's workshop on socks after it closed.. i was into another project at the time it was started. I downloaded all the info and kept all the conversations so i could follow as if it was still active Loved the workhop Darowil


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollie - how good to see you - it has been a while. we would love to see more of you if you have the time - always room at the table for one more - we'll be looking for you.

sam



DollieD said:


> Thanks to Jynx for the cake in a cup recipe.
> I am making it up in a large baggie to go to my GS.
> I know he will love this in college!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Kehinkle, My husband used to cook steel cut oats in a crockpot. He would make them the night before and refrigerate them and eat from them all week. He made them when he was in the military and had to be at work at 5am. He says they're good I've never had them it might be worth a try.


I've done this same thing with pancakes.
Made the batter up on Sunday evenings, then whomever wanted, could grill a couple through the week!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollie - how good to see you - it has been a while. we would love to see more of you if you have the time - always room at the table for one more - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam


Thank you so much Sam.
I had computer issues for a while, and am back full force.
I hope your Easter will be greatly blessed!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

don't have a knitting project going on now...not sure what's up with me???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love to pack - and i always did the packing when we moved - but i really hate to unpack so someone else always did the unpacking. i don't envy you the job. take time to enjoy the new digs.

sam



Ask4j said:


> LOL--this is really funny! He deserved it in any case.....I take it he is single and expects you to do the cooking but never thinks about "doing his part". But I understand how you feel--carrying on tradition is important. I remember an uncle who was always included and we looked forward to seeing him. He would bring something for us kids like those old fashioned candies that you don't see any more. He was always very polite and complemented my mother on her cooking and one year, because he over heard her griping that she didn't have a proper table cloth, he gave her a beautiful damask Irish linen table cloth with 12 napkins which she charished. I found that table cloth now after her death and it brought back wonderful memories of this thoughtful uncle.
> 
> Julie/lurker - thanks for asking about my house. I've been here four weeks now--still not unpacked but not in a hurry because unpacking and no place to put it is a problem, so slowly is best. The final inspections were done last week, yes, plural "inspections". Our city has an inspector for each thing, building, electrical, plumbing, you name it and they charge accordingly. But that part is over now. I will be making a few other changes that won't involve building permits. Beside my kitchen, which I love, I have a very nice laundry room which is going to actually be a crafts room where I will keep my yarn, all my sewing equipment and anything else I enjoy working on--oh and mending too, darn, as well as my laundry.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome ejs - we are so happy that you joined us for a cuppa and some conversation. there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table so drop by anytime - we would love to see you.

sending you mountains of healing energy for your hands. just think how much faster you will crochet.

sam



EJS said:


> This is my first time posting on the tea party. It is a bit daunting trying to keep up~~lol
> I have been having a pretty good week with pt for surgery on my right hand and typing is getting easier. Does make me impatient to get back to my crocheting though. That will be a bit longer as I have to have the left hand worked on next week and another 2 weeks of pt. When all done it will be so worth the time and discomfort.
> In the meantime this is a great forum to get to know you all a little better, that is once I can keep you straight in my head.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome, EJS! I hope you'll soon be able to get back to your crochet and continue joining us at Sam's tea party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

children have a way of putting things into perspective.

sam



DollieD said:


> Kids!
> My 42 year old tells me all the time how grateful she is that I never threw her out when she was younger, and selfish. She always asks my opinion on most ventures she is going to undertake. She's come a long way!!! Three children have made a big difference too!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

TNS said:


> Welcome, EJS! I hope you'll soon be able to get back to your crochet and continue joining us at Sam's tea party.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Sam sets a marvelous table for the tea parties! I crochet, too, and find that I need to get the larger handle hooks due to an arthritic thumb.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - have a question - on your pillsbury taco bake - the stuff in the middle - is it put there after it is baked - the picture makes me think it is.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is along with a number of other foods not available here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great idea dollied - talk about a tasty graham cracker like crust. yum

sam



DollieD said:


> Do y'all have Keebler Pecan Sandies cookies over there?
> They make an awesome pie crust!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Yes it is. I put all the toppings that would normally go on a taco in there.



thewren said:


> caren - have a question - on your pillsbury taco bake - the stuff in the middle - is it put there after it is baked - the picture makes me think it is.
> 
> sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ann bar said:


> don't have a knitting project going on now...not sure what's up with me???


Impossible! :shock: 
You MUST have at least a virtual one :?: 
Or another crafty scheme on the go.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should check out the list of classes that designer has going - there are some fun things to knit there.

sam



ann bar said:


> don't have a knitting project going on now...not sure what's up with me???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to leave you people for a little while and go start filling plastic easter eggs for the easter egg hunt tomorrow - wish i could hide them tonight.

sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is. I put all the toppings that would normally go on a taco in there.


Thanks, I was wondering about that. Guess my head isn't on straight this afternoon.

Anyone waiting for the new season of Dr. Who tonight??? I was so excited to see that it would be on, and just yesterday remembered the Easter Vigil at church this evening. I hope they re-run it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks, I was wondering about that. Guess my head isn't on straight this afternoon.
> 
> Anyone waiting for the new season of Dr. Who tonight??? I was so excited to see that it would be on, and just yesterday remembered the Easter Vigil at church this evening. I hope they re-run it!


I have been waiting for it. I will be recording it so Seth can watch it with me next time he is here. He is at his other grandmas this week end or he could watch it with me tonight. He is a big fan of Dr.Who as well, his Dalek egg cup.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just checking in -we are home and catching up. Still no schedule for my Dad. So we're in a holding pattern. DH discovered the joys of my Ipad instead of his old clunky laptop so I "lost" it while we were gone -It kept him amused which was a good thing- but I have 4 days of KTP to read. Working in the yard today 75 and a little bit of cloud cover. Perfect hula hoeing weather!!! I will be back later - hope all is well in Paradise!! AZ


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> I too made this Pillsbury's Crescent Roll Taco Bake last night for a Friday night dinner with a friend and it was a hit. So easy to make. I forgot to buy sour cream but plain yogurt was just as tasty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


We have that on the menu plan for Monday's dinner, Mom is excited about it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne, I do hope it is not my error!?


Oh heavens no Julie, totally mine!! I have learned to not only secure the magnetic board from the fur babies reach (tails knocked the markers around) but also to jot down notes when I have to put it down for a few. Also how to do the stitches correctly again total Craft Club moments, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Have frozen rolls rising in oven for tomorrow's dinner, made Hawaiian pie and will make Texas sheet cake and a sour cream lemon pie. The pies are both new receipts so if they are good will pass on. Texas sheet cake is for our chocolate lovers and myself as I am still having sensitivity eating cold things and the pies are refrigerator pies. Have done a lot today scrubbed bathroom, put laundry away, vacuumed bedroom under bed and behind dressers etc, have hardwood floors and dust bunnies have multiplying along with the dog hair. Moved furniture just enuf to get hose behind it. Took a break and am now caught up.
> 
> Prayers for everyone and your families. Have a Blessed Easter! {{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


YUMMMMMM I'd like to join for the deserts, LOL I did all this cleaning last week, so glad that overnight types are done for awhile!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

DollieD said:


> Do y'all have Keebler Pecan Sandies cookies over there?
> They make an awesome pie crust!


Oh DollieD, they sure do!!! Thanks for reminding me, Mom and I were trying to remember what I would use on her lemon icebox pie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh heavens no Julie, totally mine!! I have learned to not only secure the magnetic board from the fur babies reach (tails knocked the markers around) but also to jot down notes when I have to put it down for a few. Also how to do the stitches correctly again total Craft Club moments, LOL.


i need to go get ready for church- Ringo has been being a pain- it was more important to beat up the neighbour's dog ,than finish his food- he nearly missed out completely! I know all about swinging tails with my big boy- it is THE way he expresses himself and everything goes for a 'burton'!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Yea, I has a cot set up for sleeping. My problem is that I carry too much yarn with me! Keep food to microwave at ts or I use my little crockpot. Try to eat fresh whenever I can. I try to stay away from fast food restaurants but it isn't always possibe. Like to try out local restaurants whereever I am. Yesterday was Tex-Mex and today cajun. Breakfast is usually hot cereal, oats or rice and fruit. It has made for an interesting life so far. Started in 2004 after my teaching job ended. Kids are grown with kids of yheir own. I do miss not being home for Easter but it is 1200 miles to my DD and 2000 to DS. So not this year. We will talk and maybe skype on Sunday.
> Ok, no feeling sorry for myself. It is a beautiful day here so I am going to enjoy it.
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


I was wondering if you stayed in your van or if you did the motel type thing. I used to have a variety of appliances that ran out of the "cigarette lighter" plug. coffee pot, a microwave, even a toaster oven!! Never saw the crock pot or I'm sure I'd have gotten one of those! I was on the road so often, hated fast foods, my pickup truck had a back seat that I kept folded down and my step-mom made me a mattress for it, I slept very comfy in that truck!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is along with a number of other foods not available here.


Golden syrup is available at Wegman's Markets ,for those of you who have one, in the International section. Paula


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> strawberries are starting to show up in our stores at a resonable price - think i will try this recipe to use with some strawberries.
> 
> thanks for sharing kate.
> 
> sam


You can use margerine or butter, Sam and you would need a teaspoonful of baking powder if you use plain flour instead of self raising (not sure if all these ingredients 'translate'?) Mum used to divide the mix between two 6" round cake tins and cook for about 15-20 minutes at 350 - 375 (Gas mark 4 - 5) You can then sandwich the two together with jam/cream/pb :lol: - whatever you like. It's also good put on top of fruit (rhubarb, apples, etc) and then baked as a pudding.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Golden syrup is available at Wegman's Markets ,for those of you who have one, in the International section. Paula


Well I can see a trip to Syracuse coming up very soon. I did see a number of other products that I normally have to go to Canada to buy or order online. They used to sell Ribena here but now I have to go to Syracuse for it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Finally downloaded pictures that were taken yesterday.. not very green up that high as yet, but was beautiful to be out in sunshine without heavy coats for sure!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally downloaded pictures that were taken yesterday.. not very green up that high as yet, but was beautiful to be out in sunshine without heavy coats for sure!!


Those are lovely reminds me of walking the path up Mount. Marcy near us.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally downloaded pictures that were taken yesterday.. not very green up that high as yet, but was beautiful to be out in sunshine without heavy coats for sure!!


Lovely scenery, I love waterfalls. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

How beautiful! I love waterfalls. To me they are peaceful.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you!! It's one of my favorite falls and only a few miles from my home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally downloaded pictures that were taken yesterday.. not very green up that high as yet, but was beautiful to be out in sunshine without heavy coats for sure!!


they are terrific shots Marianne- so glad you are not feeling any after effects from the climb!


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to drop a line. thanks to all for the prayers and uplifting words to me and my family and the good wishes for my sister.i just talked to her dr this morn, because this was nite 2 at the nursing home and she was so uncomfortable with pain,so i pleaded with him to please give her something else stronger or increase what she is taking, honestly... now that younger sister read up on all the syptoms for liver failer, i know now she is in her last wks. last nite all of us were there in the nh with her and dad and her pupils are dialating again, so i figure the amonia level is on the rise. i checke to see if she qualified for hospice care in the nh. because she is doing dialysis she does not qualify. so its a fine line we walk in what can be done for her. thank you so much for the prayers for me. i may be faced with some tough decisions in the near future. i love this praying group. you help keep me going. i believe prayer is a powerful weapon. thank you


You and your family are in my prayers. I truly believe that God answers prayers and will Heal His children in his own way in His own time. Please take care of yourself during this time,. Keep us posted. Carolyn


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

hi all, Sam encouraged me, as another man, to join the tea party. not really familiar with it, but what the heck? Marianne, the pics are beautiful. Can't wait till I am able to bet back to the trails! we have a place in Maine and there are alot of trails along the rivers with waterfalls galore. 

We always spend Easter with our friends since our family is all in Texas. I have made the scalloped potatoes, they are in the fridge waiting to be popped in the oven in the morning. love the sound of hawaiian pie, texas sheet cake and sour creme lemon pie! can you tell i have a sweet tooth?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok - i'm going for it - what is hula hoeing?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Just checking in -we are home and catching up. Still no schedule for my Dad. So we're in a holding pattern. DH discovered the joys of my Ipad instead of his old clunky laptop so I "lost" it while we were gone -It kept him amused which was a good thing- but I have 4 days of KTP to read. Working in the yard today 75 and a little bit of cloud cover. Perfect hula hoeing weather!!! I will be back later - hope all is well in Paradise!! AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> hi all, Sam encouraged me, as another man, to join the tea party. not really familiar with it, but what the heck? Marianne, the pics are beautiful. Can't wait till I am able to bet back to the trails! we have a place in Maine and there are alot of trails along the rivers with waterfalls galore.
> 
> We always spend Easter with our friends since our family is all in Texas. I have made the scalloped potatoes, they are in the fridge waiting to be popped in the oven in the morning. love the sound of hawaiian pie, texas sheet cake and sour creme lemon pie! can you tell i have a sweet tooth?


Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party!!!! Sam and everyone will "show you the ropes" here. Basically we love to share with each other -- talk about food, share patterns, pictures, talk about our ups and downs, share prayer needs, and all that stuff. You know, the kinds of things good neighbours share. oh, we give advice too!! hahah, so you just feel free to share what ever you wish (other than politics and non-polite stuff). Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like self-rising flour so would probably use that.

let me see if i got this right - you would put fruit on the bottom of the baking dish - then pour the spongecake mixture over top and bake. will have to try that.

sam



KateB said:


> You can use margerine or butter, Sam and you would need a teaspoonful of baking powder if you use plain flour instead of self raising (not sure if all these ingredients 'translate'?) Mum used to divide the mix between two 6" round cake tins and cook for about 15-20 minutes at 350 - 375 (Gas mark 4 - 5) You can then sandwich the two together with jam/cream/pb :lol: - whatever you like. It's also good put on top of fruit (rhubarb, apples, etc) and then baked as a pudding.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

While out in the yard this afternoon I discovered a couple signs of spring. Yippie!!!! Unfortunately no flowers as of yet. My Thyme is doing great and the rhubarb is coming up. I was afraid I'd lost it when the pigs got out last fall; it will take a while to get the bed as big as it once was.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I remember growing up the stores closed from 12-3 on Good Friday.
> 
> Pontuf


Ha! Wouldn't that be something? Did you know they were now trying to get rid of the word "Easter" and naming Spring Bunnies, Spring Eggs, etc., etc., just as they have been trying to do with the awful word "Christmas"!!! Talk about pathetic! How do we stop this for we really must. For sometime now, the time out of school has been called: "Spring Break", not break for Easter. Yes, I know "they" moved it sooner than Easter, but I wonder why? Three guesses. Our religious freedoms are slowly dying.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful photos marianne - i love waterfalls. that looked like a fun hike. thanks for sharing.

sam

how is c feeling by now.



Marianne818 said:


> Finally downloaded pictures that were taken yesterday.. not very green up that high as yet, but was beautiful to be out in sunshine without heavy coats for sure!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While out in the yard this afternoon I discovered a couple signs of spring. Yippie!!!! Unfortunately no flowers as of yet. My Thyme is doing great and the rhubarb is coming up. I was afraid I'd lost it when the pigs got out last fall; it will take a while to get the bed as big as it once was.


So glad for you, that the weather has 'turned the corner'- notice a bit of snow clinging!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so glad you took me up on the invitation beverlyfarmboy - and i hope you have a lot of enjoyment joining in our conversations. as you can tell we love pictures so if you have pictures of your work or surroundings don't ever hesitate to post them. you best be careful though - we are addicting. we'll be looking for you real soon.

sam



beverlyfarmboy said:


> hi all, Sam encouraged me, as another man, to join the tea party. not really familiar with it, but what the heck? Marianne, the pics are beautiful. Can't wait till I am able to bet back to the trails! we have a place in Maine and there are alot of trails along the rivers with waterfalls galore.
> 
> We always spend Easter with our friends since our family is all in Texas. I have made the scalloped potatoes, they are in the fridge waiting to be popped in the oven in the morning. love the sound of hawaiian pie, texas sheet cake and sour creme lemon pie! can you tell i have a sweet tooth?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to go out and check our pussy willow tree - it is about time for it to "bloom".

sam



NanaCaren said:


> While out in the yard this afternoon I discovered a couple signs of spring. Yippie!!!! Unfortunately no flowers as of yet. My Thyme is doing great and the rhubarb is coming up. I was afraid I'd lost it when the pigs got out last fall; it will take a while to get the bed as big as it once was.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad for you, that the weather has 'turned the corner'- notice a bit of snow clinging!


Yes it looks funny in the yard the snow is around the house and most other places it is gone. The pool is frozen but the pond on the other side of the yard is ice free.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to go out and check our pussy willow tree - it is about time for it to "bloom".
> 
> sam


I was surprised they were blooming as the snow has only been goneish for a couple days now.


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

Found some crocus popped up today!! we have just two little piles of snow left, about the size of a large dog. I was looking in my weather journal, and Easter 2010 we ate dinner on the patio, the weather was so warm.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> Found some crocus popped up today!! we have just two little piles of snow left, about the size of a large dog. I was looking in my weather journal, and Easter 2010 we ate dinner on the patio, the weather was so warm.


My crocus are still hiding under snow with the tulips and daffodils. 
Last year this time I was sitting out on the deck knitting. We had BBQ for Easter dinner at my mum's.


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so glad you took me up on the invitation beverlyfarmboy - and i hope you have a lot of enjoyment joining in our conversations.
> 
> sam


Sam, noticed we have two things in common: Birtdhay, and Robert Ludlum (although i haven't read him in quite a while)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Just popping in for a sec! A friend sent me this Youtube clip that is quite cheerful and brings a smile to see all these happy faces: 



or try this one: 




Matt Harding has made several of these clips for Youtube starting in 2006 and here he made a mini documentary on how he included North Korea:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

- which reminds me we have not seen Dreamweaver here in an age- I must have a look and see where she is posting![/quote]

She has been posting on Knitting Paradise, not the Tea Party.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

- which reminds me we have not seen Dreamweaver here in an age- I must have a look and see where she is posting![/quote]

She has been posting on Knitting Paradise, not the Tea Party.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sam, here is a link to a hula hoe. Warning! It is an ad for one. I had one years ago, but I don't think it was sharp enough to get through the weeds.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome beverlyfarmboy! Sam always sets a spot at the table for newcomers. We're always happy to "see" a new face!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My pond snow on one side grass on the other.


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Welcome beverlyfarmboy! Sam always sets a spot at the table for newcomers. We're always happy to "see" a new face!


Why Thanky siouxann! :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gosh, it's only 7 p.m. and I've nodded off a couple of times. Have to go and move around. Too early for bed and I still have knitting to do. See you'all later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is as close as I could find to the cheese cake talked about on last weeks Tea Party.
> 
> Triple-Layer Chocolate Cheesecake
> ￼
> ...


That looks good too.  I think the one at this end is easier but i am waiting for the tv show site to put it up in written form soon i hope.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love ludlum, le carre, hillerman - clancy - robert parker - love mysteries. you are to young to remember but i am watching two years worth (it was only on for two seasons) of banachek with george parpard - another favorite detective. reading has always been a passion of mine - reading a grissom novel now. great fun.

is you birthday 24 september? libras - perfection in the flesh.

sam



beverlyfarmboy said:


> Sam, noticed we have two things in common: Birtdhay, and Robert Ludlum (although i haven't read him in quite a while)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed- we have had a reasonable amount of rain as well. Not heaps but some real rain which is good. Sounds lovely to hear it falling.


Apparantely we only had 1mm. of rain. :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hopeful it tastes good, I have not tried it. Being it is cheese cake I will have to give it a go.


I am sure it will be just as yummy. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My crocus are still hiding under snow with the tulips and daffodils.
> Last year this time I was sitting out on the deck knitting. We had BBQ for Easter dinner at my mum's.


BUT Easter is a little earlier this year!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That looks good too.  I think the one at this end is easier but i am waiting for the tv show site to put it up in written form soon i hope.


It will be good to compare receipts and make them to taste test of course. :-D :-D Can't pass up cheese cake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> - which reminds me we have not seen Dreamweaver here in an age- I must have a look and see where she is posting!


She has been posting on Knitting Paradise, not the Tea Party.[/quote]

she is frequently the highest poster! I had a quick look!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Caren, I knew you would find something! the main differnce to the Australian Receipt from 'Fast Ed', is that this is a much more complex filling, he uses cream cheese, vanilla, eggs, a spoonful of cornflour(which also needs translation I suspect) to prevent splitting, and the melted white chocolate, before filling and baking the cheesecake, cooling for a while then covering with the ganache!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BUT Easter is a little earlier this year!


I checked in my diary to see what it was like last year because I thought it was warmer. My Sara-Mae's birthday is today so she will be getting double gifts this year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly i have really started something with this receipe ? Way to go girls. I am sure you will come up with something. Butternut snaps.. mmm a rough crunchy maybe caramel flavoured cookie.


Oh but receipts are my favorite thing ever, like to try them out. I f we like them I keep them in make again folder if not they go into in a pinch folder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly i have really started something with this receipe ? Way to go girls. I am sure you will come up with something. Butternut snaps.. mmm a rough crunchy maybe caramel flavoured cookie.


i am hoping to see if we have them here- we do after all have a lot of Arnotts- I just don't normally even walk the biscuit aisle let alone look!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to drop a line. thanks to all for the prayers and uplifting words to me and my family and the good wishes for my sister.i just talked to her dr this morn, because this was nite 2 at the nursing home and she was so uncomfortable with pain,so i pleaded with him to please give her something else stronger or increase what she is taking, honestly... now that younger sister read up on all the syptoms for liver failer, i know now she is in her last wks. last nite all of us were there in the nh with her and dad and her pupils are dialating again, so i figure the amonia level is on the rise. i checke to see if she qualified for hospice care in the nh. because she is doing dialysis she does not qualify. so its a fine line we walk in what can be done for her. thank you so much for the prayers for me. i may be faced with some tough decisions in the near future. i love this praying group. you help keep me going. i believe prayer is a powerful weapon. thank you


I do feel for you. I hope they keep her comfortable and pain free.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hawaiian pie

1Graham cracker crust
8 oz.crushed pineapple with juice
1small box instant vanilla pudding
1 cup coconut
1/3 c sour cream
1 tsp vanilla
1-8oz container if cool whip
I added one small can of mandarins oranges drained

Reserve 2 Tbsp coconut and 3/4 c of cool whip for top

Mix all other ingredients, added oranges after mixed and folded them in. Put reserved cool whip on top in circle in middle of pie sprinkle reserved coconut on top and refrigerate for at least 3 hours.

Licking the bowl and spatula after making this mom and I both liked it. Very light and refreshing. Thought later could add sliced bananas to filling and sprinkle crushed pecans on top as well.

Welcome to all the new people and Happy Easter! Come back and visit often.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think she thought she was spending too much time on ktp.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> - which reminds me we have not seen Dreamweaver here in an age- I must have a look and see where she is posting!


She has been posting on Knitting Paradise, not the Tea Party.[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

DollieD said:


> Do y'all have Keebler Pecan Sandies cookies over there?
> They make an awesome pie crust!


No i dont think so. :-( Happy Easter everyone. Am up to page 20. We do miss a lot when sleeping lol.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

norm13 said:


> hi my name is norma i live in florida close to the Tampa area. i have been a member of KP for a little over a year.
> I always read this newsletter What fun and inspiration as well as knowledge that is available on this site. I have also read the Tea Party conversations. Thanks Sam for the one cup cake recipe. I made one earlier today and it was very tasty. Will see you next week I get the Tea Party on Sat. See you then


Hi Norm and welcome. The tea party seems to go 24 hours every day week to week. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like it would do a good job.

sam



siouxann said:


> Sam, here is a link to a hula hoe. Warning! It is an ad for one. I had one years ago, but I don't think it was sharp enough to get through the weeds.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Anniversary, Charlottef*! I nearly goofed. Was reading too quickly and thought it was Pontufs!
> 
> I hope you have many more anniversaries, Ours is on the 21 of april
> 
> I wish you a wonderful year . Shirley


Happy Anniversary! Our 42nd is on April 24th.

June


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally downloaded pictures that were taken yesterday.. not very green up that high as yet, but was beautiful to be out in sunshine without heavy coats for sure!!


Lovely pictures.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good - i will be the only one that eats it though - i am the only one that like coconut.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Hawaiian pie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you planning something special junelouise?

sam



Junelouise said:


> Happy Anniversary! Our 42nd is on April 24th.
> 
> June


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> Found some crocus popped up today!! we have just two little piles of snow left, about the size of a large dog. I was looking in my weather journal, and Easter 2010 we ate dinner on the patio, the weather was so warm.


Welcome from Down Under. I am sure you will enjoy the tea party. I have only been at the table a couple of weeks and i love it.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank goodness it wasn't in the tests when I took mine, I need a space the size of 2 buses to park and then I drive in and god forbid if I have to reverse a bit when i am eventualy in the a space big enough lol, if I had to parallel park I dread to think what would happen rofl



thewren said:


> well said grandmapaula - that is exactly what it is - i have a daughter who couldn't parallel park if it killed her - i love seeing her try - what a riot.
> 
> sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My pond snow on one side grass on the other.


It looks beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Thank goodness it wasn't in the tests when I took mine, I need a space the size of 2 buses to park and then I drive in and god forbid if I have to reverse a bit when i am eventualy in the a space big enough lol, if I had to parallel park I dread to think what would happen rofl


I have only parallel parked twice, once was for my driving test. I used to take my best with me I drove she parked.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> i am hoping to see if we have them here- we do after all have a lot of Arnotts- I just don't normally even walk the biscuit aisle let alone look!


If you have chocolate ripple bisciuts then i would reckon you should have butternut snaps too? Have a great day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks beautiful.


Thank you very much it is one of my most favorite spots on my property. I can lay in bed and look out the window at the pond. It is spectacular with the full moon shinning on it. Took a lot of planning to get it that way.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

rofl thats not a pond its a lake lol My husband would never let me have a pond because of the children but think he is warming towards a wildlife 1 now, trouble is i not sure I still want 1 lol. it is beautiful though.



NanaCaren said:


> My pond snow on one side grass on the other.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome beverlyfarmboy. Havve you got anything on the needles? We love seeing what others have been working on too. Hope you'll share.


beverlyfarmboy said:


> Why Thanky siouxann! :-D


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, beverlyfarmboy. So glad you decided to jump into the conversation. There's always a place for another at Sam's table--plenty of room to get comfortable and share whatever is going on in your world. 

Hope you come back soon and often.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, so now i will share a favourite dessert recipe with you. It doesnt have a name so we all call it THE PUDDING. I dont remember who gave it to me but i have shared with all my friends and it is always requested at parties and barbeques. It was the butternut snaps that reminded me.....

2 pkts butternut snap biscuits
2 cans crushed pineapple (about 400g sized cans)
1 large cream (about 600ml)
1 large bowl (maybe a trifle bowl)

Whip the cream quite thick. (now you have done the hardest thing ) Open cans and packets.
Place a layer of biscuits, then layer of pineapple then layer of cream. Repeat and repeat till none left. Finish with layer of cream. You can sprinkle grated choc or whatever you like on top if you want. THATS IT. Too easy!!
If you make it in the morning it will be ready for the evening. I comes out a bit like a trifle... gooey but YUM.

By the way.. for those on this side of the world if you like chocolate ripple cake, this is similar but in a bowl.

And of course you can halve the recipe for a smaller bowl.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> rofl thats not a pond its a lake lol My husband would never let me have a pond because of the children but think he is warming towards a wildlife 1 now, trouble is i not sure I still want 1 lol.


All of the grandchildren walk around it and fish in it. None of them have ever gone in it without an older person with them same as with the pool. They know they have to be able to swim in the deep end in order to go in without an adult.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sugarsugar - do you drain the pineapple?

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Ok, so now i will share a favourite dessert recipe with you. It doesnt have a name so we all call it THE PUDDING.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

lol bit like me now, I take my daughter whenever I can, she drives and parks lol. I remember the first time I drove to town after passing my test. I used the multi story car park to park the car, I drove straight into a space as I came off the ramp, went shopping but when I got back I realized I needed to reverse out of the space. It was a bit tight next to wall 1 side and a pillar the other so I phoned my husband and he rode his motorbike up there to reverse the car out of the space for me lol. I will add that I did improve after that although some in my family mite say different rofl.



NanaCaren said:


> I have only parallel parked twice, once was for my driving test. I used to take my best with me I drove she parked.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sugarsugar - do you drain the pineapple?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> hi all, Sam encouraged me, as another man, to join the tea party. not really familiar with it, but what the heck? Marianne, the pics are beautiful. Can't wait till I am able to bet back to the trails! we have a place in Maine and there are alot of trails along the rivers with waterfalls galore.
> 
> We always spend Easter with our friends since our family is all in Texas. I have made the scalloped potatoes, they are in the fridge waiting to be popped in the oven in the morning. love the sound of hawaiian pie, texas sheet cake and sour creme lemon pie! can you tell i have a sweet tooth?


Welcome BeverlyFarmBoy!!! I know Sam is always glad to have another man around all of us gals for sure :thumbup: If you love sweets just hang around because someone is always posting a recipe aimed at the sweet tooth! 
I have been to Maine many years ago, I'm sorry I cannot remember exactly where but we did get to see a waterfall, it was beautiful! I am a water fall addict I'm afraid, not far away there are so many I have yet to see! Time and patience will take to them I am sure!
Grab a cuppa and join in the fun, it's always a good time and lot's of good info to be found!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> While out in the yard this afternoon I discovered a couple signs of spring. Yippie!!!! Unfortunately no flowers as of yet. My Thyme is doing great and the rhubarb is coming up. I was afraid I'd lost it when the pigs got out last fall; it will take a while to get the bed as big as it once was.


Love the pictures, our trees are starting to bud also.. so hope that we don't get a frost to burn them!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne the pictures of the falls is great. It has been years since IO went there and know I wouldm't be able to amekt e climb with my knees & hips as they are. Delighted in seen the pictures as they brought back such good memories.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> wonderful photos marianne - i love waterfalls. that looked like a fun hike. thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam
> 
> how is c feeling by now.


LOL... she can barely move this evening, I have prepared a soak in the tub for her. I am having a great time teasing her that I am the one with the physical problems, she is supposed to be taking care of me, ROFL! She's a good sport of course, just teases right back! 
The hike was a strenuous one, but so worth every step!! Thursday if it isn't raining I may try Hemlock Falls, it is an easier trail but almost 2 miles one way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> lol bit like me now, I take my daughter whenever I can, she drives and parks lol. I remember the first time I drove to town after passing my test. I used the multi story car park to park the car, I drove straight into a space as I came off the ramp, went shopping but when I got back I realized I needed to reverse out of the space. It was a bit tight next to wall 1 side and a pillar the other so I phoned my husband and he rode his motorbike up there to reverse the car out of the space for me lol. I will add that I did improve after that although some in my family mite say different rofl.


I make whom ever is with me park in the car garages, I don't even like going in them. Most of the time it is my son,Grant.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My pond snow on one side grass on the other.


Oh how wonderful NanaCaren!! I so miss having a pond!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh how wonderful NanaCaren!! I so miss having a pond!!


Thank you, I would be lost without it here.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne the pictures of the falls is great. It has been years since IO went there and know I wouldm't be able to amekt e climb with my knees & hips as they are. Delighted in seen the pictures as they brought back such good memories.


Gwen if I could make it with my hip and knee, I am sure you can!! Heck fire we can go together and pull each other up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (I have the passes also ;-) ) We shall make a day of it, stop in Clarksville first for the LYS, then head to Helen and spend the day, Anna Ruby first so we won't feel guilty for having lunch at the bakery, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and of course the Hansel and Gretel shop (homemade fudge and all sorts of candy treats) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh my sugar level just shot up thinking about it, LOL.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello. Good morning. Good night. Good gracious! What time is it?? Such a busy day and then a trip to elder daughter and family with the children's eggs. Somehow that turned into a 'comeallye' - as the old songs say - come all ye young fellows/maidens - an impromptu Irish sing-song. Not quite appropriate to a holy day such as the Saturday before Easter Day but when a loving family gets together then a family sing-along is a blessing. Many of the old Irish favourites sung, Carrickfergus, Star of the County Down, Kitty of Coleraine. Now back home and putting the clocks forward by an hour as tonight begins our summer time. I'd better get to bed otherwise I'll be in a heap tomorrow morning in church. A Blessed and lovely Easter to all of you, my dear KTP family. With love.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I've just managed to complete reading thru last weeks KTP & caught up with this weeks. We've been very busy looking after Julian's GS. He's 10mths & moves so fast you can't take an eye off him for a second, but he is so happy, an absolute delight. His Mummy is a drama teacher & had to attend a week of plays put on to enable the exam work to be marked, so we went to her place each day & stayed till very late. We are both so tired it's laughable; think we must be getting old. Went to see my DGGD today, 18 mths & so grown up. When her DM sends her to call Daddy, she calls "Dom ", his name, then gives such a wicked laugh, she knows it's a joke, she's a little rascal. Now I'm on here I expect you've all gone to bed, so I'd better follow suit soon.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I've just managed to complete reading thru last weeks KTP & caught up with this weeks. We've been very busy looking after Julian's GS. He's 10mths & moves so fast you can't take an eye off him for a second, but he is so happy, an absolute delight. His Mummy is a drama teacher & had to attend a week of plays put on to enable the exam work to be marked, so we went to her place each day & stayed till very late. We are both so tired it's laughable; think we must be getting old. Went to see my DGGD today, 18 mths & so grown up. When her DM sends her to call Daddy, she calls "Dom ", his name, then gives such a wicked laugh, she knows it's a joke, she's a little rascal. Now I'm on here I expect you've all gone to bed, so I'd better follow suit soon.
> 
> Tessa


Hi, I'm still here reading and knitting on my towel. How have you been?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hi, I'm still here reading and knitting on my towel. How have you been?


Not too bad, thinking I should be losing weight,but have been so tied up with family i haven't had time for any exercise. Julian has just gone down with a shocking chesty cold, it came on in a flash. Hope he can keep it to himself but I doubt it. How are you?

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Not too bad, thinking I should be losing weight,but have been so tied up with family i haven't had time for any exercise. Julian has just gone down with a shocking chesty cold, it came on in a flash. Hope he can keep it to himself but I doubt it. How are you?
> 
> Tessa


I should be working on loosing as well. Have had the flu the last week or so, so no exercise for me either. Michael has it too not fun. Been knitting m mostly and trying to keep up with KTP. POor Julian, hope it doesn't last too long. Has he been drinking lemsip it worked for me when I was there in Nov. It is so nice of them when they share things like colds, not. lol


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I should be working on loosing as well. Have had the flu the last week or so, so no exercise for me either. Michael has it too not fun. Been knitting m mostly and trying to keep up with KTP. POor Julian, hope it doesn't last too long. Has he been drinking lemsip it worked for me when I was there in Nov. It is so nice of them when they share things like colds, not. lol


He doesn't have Lemsip, usually he has DayNurse & NightNurse, which keeps him going all day & makes him sleep at night, but today he's just had paracetamol & throat lozenges. It came on so fast during the time I was out & by the time I got home the chemist was closed. He was in bed & I didn't have my key, so I knocked & rang until frozen,then decided to phone him. Just as I dialled the no the battery ran out. Fortunately it rang enough to alert him to my next round of knocking. so he let me in before I froze to death. He's very worried as he has a lot of work to do on the boat & is running out of time.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> He doesn't have Lemsip, usually he has DayNurse & NightNurse, which keeps him going all day & makes him sleep at night, but today he's just had paracetamol & throat lozenges. It came on so fast during the time I was out & by the time I got home the chemist was closed. He was in bed & I didn't have my key, so I knocked & rang until frozen,then decided to phone him. Just as I dialled the no the battery ran out. Fortunately it rang enough to alert him to my next round of knocking. so he let me in before I froze to death. He's very worried as he has a lot of work to do on the boat & is running out of time.
> Tessa


Oh you poor dear, even if he doesn't pass his cold on to you, you may have caught cold any ways. I do hope you don't come down with any thing.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Caren, I must say I like the look of your pond, I'm sure the kids love it as well as the pool. They are lucky kids to have you to look after them. I started to get a little pond in my garden, but it's just one more thing that will probably never be finished. I'm thinking of employing a gardener as I can keep going once it's up to scratch, but it's out of order at the moment & I still can't kneel for any length of time. It's all I can do to see to my tubs out the front.

Tessa


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have not joined you before but I do read your comments every week so I hope you will let me join your tea party, I made some Welsh cakes yesterday so I will bring some with me ,they are lovely with a nice cup of tea.As you can see I live in Wales.I always go to bed late but tonight I must remember to put my clocks forward one hour. The weather is still cold but we were lucky recently to have no snow when many parts of the country did..I am a widow with one son who is divorced and three wonderful grandsons.The two youngest live two miles from me so I see them often,the eldest is living in Bristol as he works in the hospital as a pharmacist.he is home this weekend because of the Easter holidays.Tomorrow morning the Easter eggs will be given out so we will all be full of chocolate.Happy Easter to everyone..


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh you poor dear, even if he doesn't pass his cold on to you, you may have caught cold any ways. I do hope you don't come down with any thing.


It was quite a laugh, actually, because he's getting deaf & has a hearing aid but says it makes things too loud, so he's going to get it turned down, so wont wear it till thats done. Meanwhile, He never hears the doorbell, or anything I say first time. I love him to bits, but I sure could kill him at times,

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> It was quite a laugh, actually, because he's getting deaf & has a hearing aid but says it makes things too loud, so he's going to get it turned down, so wont wear it till thats done. Meanwhile, He never hears the doorbell, or anything I say first time. I love him to bits, but I sure could kill him at times,
> 
> Tessa


That is right I had forgotten about that. I have heard the hearing aids can make things very loud. I think we all could kill the men once in a while.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I have not joined you before but I do read your comments every week so I hope you will let me join your tea party, I made some Welsh cakes yesterday so I will bring some with me ,they are lovely with a nice cup of tea.As you can see I live in Wales.I always go to bed late but tonight I must remember to put my clocks forward one hour. The weather is still cold but we were lucky recently to have no snow when many parts of the country did..I am a widow with one son who is divorced and three wonderful grandsons.The two youngest live two miles from me so I see them often,the eldest is living in Bristol as he works in the hospital as a pharmacist.he is home this weekend because of the Easter holidays.Tomorrow morning the Easter eggs will be given out so we will all be full of chocolate.Happy Easter to everyone..


Welcome to the KTP, we are here everyday & always like people to join us. We start a new party every Friday evening, so please join us . Sam will be pleased to welcome you when he comes on again, he runs the tea parties & is a lovely man.

I was born in Wales, during the war my father was at RAF Valley so my mother joined him there & had me in Bangor County Hospital. Recently my GS did his degree at Cardiff Uni. He loves Wales & would like to go back there when he finishes his education eventually. Nice to meet you on here.

Tessa


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Late joining the tea party but I have been busy crocheting little Easter things for my grandchildren and now we are at their house had a nice Easter supper Cornish games hens! But the boys went off to their hockey to watch the oilers lose again but they like to hope. And as oon as my daughter is finished put our granddaughter so sleep there is a mud pie in the freezer with chocolate sauce and slivered almonds. Yummmmmm... Life is good today!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Esponga said:


> Late joining the tea party but I have been busy crocheting little Easter things for my grandchildren and now we are at their house had a nice Easter supper Cornish games hens! But the boys went off to their hockey to watch the oilers lose again but they like to hope. And as oon as my daughter is finished put our granddaughter so sleep there is a mud pie in the freezer with chocolate sauce and slivered almonds. Yummmmmm... Life is good today!!!


Sounds as if you are having an enjoyable week end.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, Briallu/Mary, to the Tea Party. Our host, Sam, is somewhere around this evening. We continue every day all week 'til late Friday afternoon (USA time--EDT) when he posts a new link to the next round. 

There's always room at the table and plenty of tea under the cozy. Please join us as often as you can.

Ohio Joy


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 29 March 13
> 
> Can you believe it  march is almost over. April is here  probably showers  but hopefully the beginning of some warmer weather for us north of the equator. Those south of the equator have listened to our complaints about the weather  not it is our turn to return the favor to them.
> 
> ...


Have the cake about every other night, its two points....


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> hi all, Sam encouraged me, as another man, to join the tea party. not really familiar with it, but what the heck? Marianne, the pics are beautiful. Can't wait till I am able to bet back to the trails! we have a place in Maine and there are alot of trails along the rivers with waterfalls galore.
> 
> We always spend Easter with our friends since our family is all in Texas. I have made the scalloped potatoes, they are in the fridge waiting to be popped in the oven in the morning. love the sound of hawaiian pie, texas sheet cake and sour creme lemon pie! can you tell i have a sweet tooth?


Welcome to the tea party beverlyfarmboy! We need a few more men at the tea party.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> hi all, Sam encouraged me, as another man, to join the tea party. not really familiar with it, but what the heck? Marianne, the pics are beautiful. Can't wait till I am able to bet back to the trails! we have a place in Maine and there are alot of trails along the rivers with waterfalls galore.
> 
> We always spend Easter with our friends since our family is all in Texas. I have made the scalloped potatoes, they are in the fridge waiting to be popped in the oven in the morning. love the sound of hawaiian pie, texas sheet cake and sour creme lemon pie! can you tell i have a sweet tooth?


Welcome to the Tea Party. My son lives near Springfield. Tried to talk him into knitting but he says he's too busy with a job and 4 kids. LOL Hey, I have a job, too.
Enjoy the companionship of a whole bunch of great people.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I have not joined you before but I do read your comments every week so I hope you will let me join your tea party, I made some Welsh cakes yesterday so I will bring some with me ,they are lovely with a nice cup of tea.As you can see I live in Wales.I always go to bed late but tonight I must remember to put my clocks forward one hour. The weather is still cold but we were lucky recently to have no snow when many parts of the country did..I am a widow with one son who is divorced and three wonderful grandsons.The two youngest live two miles from me so I see them often,the eldest is living in Bristol as he works in the hospital as a pharmacist.he is home this weekend because of the Easter holidays.Tomorrow morning the Easter eggs will be given out so we will all be full of chocolate.Happy Easter to everyone..


Welcome to the party!! Come in, sit down, pour yourself a cup of tea or coffee. There's always room for a new friend! The only "rule" set out by Sam is that if you mention a favorite food, you need to provide the receipt for it. Welsh cakes? I would love to have that receipt myself!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I have not joined you before but I do read your comments every week so I hope you will let me join your tea party, I made some Welsh cakes yesterday so I will bring some with me ,they are lovely with a nice cup of tea.As you can see I live in Wales.I always go to bed late but tonight I must remember to put my clocks forward one hour. The weather is still cold but we were lucky recently to have no snow when many parts of the country did..I am a widow with one son who is divorced and three wonderful grandsons.The two youngest live two miles from me so I see them often,the eldest is living in Bristol as he works in the hospital as a pharmacist.he is home this weekend because of the Easter holidays.Tomorrow morning the Easter eggs will be given out so we will all be full of chocolate.Happy Easter to everyone..


Welcome to the table. Some of us in the US are night owls so there is always someone here. So, what are Welsh cakes? If you can, share the receipt.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

10:30 pm in Texas. Just caught up. Beautiful pics posted. Waterfalls and ponds. Love em both. I'm a Cancer so water attracts me. 

Marianne, Anna Ruby Falls, is that near the Incline Railroad? Several years ago, I did the falls, train and Rock City. Have wanted to go back but haven't. Must have had a weekend in Chattanooga then. 
I bought the crockpot at WalMart. It has a household plug but I have an inverter for it and my chargers. I keep teabags and get hot water at the truckstop or gas stations for hot tea. For iced tea, I just put one in a bottle of water. I try to keep apples and fresh veggies on hand. Haven't totally stopped eating fast food but usually only order a chicken sandwich or chili or salad. Sometimes a baked potato at Wendy's. Keep canned soups to heat up. Hard to not eat at all the good restaurants I see but I try not to. Had Tex-Mex last night, soup and salad but did indulge in tortilla chiips and salsa. Today was cajun. Crawfish ettoufee (sp), fried crawfish, rice and french fries with a salad. Took the salad and most of the fried crawfish with me for supper. Probably should have had their crawfish boil but it is a lot of work eating those little things. It did look good, tho. 
Got in some knitting. Working on the first cable pattern in workshop. Finished the second and third ones. Working in cotton so will be dishcloths. 
My mom made it to my DDs from FL. She plans on going back to AZ near the end of April. My DSis will be glad when she gets back. She spent more time in FL than she was going to. 
Please continue to pray for Katlinn in Phoenix. They had to intubate her. She is one sick little girl. Her mom is a friend of my DS. 
Have a great night, everyone and Happy Easter, if you celebrate it. 
See you tomorrow.
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dshorty57 said:


> Have the cake about every other night, its two points....


Looks like it is working for you too if that is a current photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just saw this and wondered if you remembered me requesting prayer for Ben, who was 13 at the time, about a year ago. His location is Ohio. He is still going through all the treatments for leukemia and this is the latest. I told him people are praying for him all over the world:
Re: Ben
"Thanks everyone. Hes sleeping now... He had a fever with the Ara-C shots before...and had to be in the hospital for 5 days. Im hoping, since he only had two weeks of shots, this wont happen. He just keeps telling me he is so sick. Thank goodness still no fever.
Yesterday at 10:13pm · Like
It is a long hall. He will be going through this until July, a whole year of intense treatment, then hopefully well reach Maintenance... and the doses of chemo will be a lot less. More tolerable for him... I thank every one of you for praying."

Just had to call on my KTP friends. I can always come on and post here no matter how late it is. There's almost always someone here and if there isn't it will be read within a few hours. Thank you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My pond snow on one side grass on the other.


Gorgeous. Hmmmm - Is one side more in the shade.

Love the pond and an island too. What more could you ask for. Haven't read all the posts so sorry if already asked. I'll catch up later so if answered don't have to answer again, but do the kids have fish in there and a boat for fishing?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, what fun to see the photos from your hike. So beautiful. I can almost smell the fresh air and water. Wow, that was some steep hike. I would have had to stop somewhere and have you show me the photos. I just can't believe the things you do considering where you were a few months ago. BRAVO Marianne. You made it and I know you loved it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You certainly do know how to live life to its fullest.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Been out yard cleaning. Oh what fun...not. 

Here is something I though worth posting.Take your bananas apart when you get home from the store. If you leave them connected at the stem, they ripen faster. Store your opened chunks of cheese in aluminum foil. It will stay fresh much longer and not mold. Peppers with 3 bumps on the bottom are sweeter and better for eating. Peppers with 4 bumps on the bottom are firmer and better for cooking. Add a teaspoon of water when frying ground beef. It will help pull the grease away from the meat. To really make scrambled eggs or omelets rich add a couple of spoonfuls of sour cream, cream cheese, or heavy cream in and then beat them up. For a cool brownie treat, make brownies as directed. Melt Andes mints in double broiler and pour over warm brownies. Let set for a minty frosting. Add garlic immediately to a recipe if you want a light taste of garlic, and at the end of the recipe if you want a stronger taste of garlic. Leftover snickers bars from Halloween make a delicious dessert. Simply chop them up with the food chopper. Peel, core and slice a few apples. Place them in a baking dish and sprinkle the chopped candy bars over the apples. Bake at 350 for 15 minutes. Serve alone or with vanilla ice cream. Heat up leftover pizza in a nonstick skillet on top of the stove, set heat to med-low and heat till warm. This keeps the crust crispy. Easy Deviled Eggs: Put cooked egg yolks in a zip lock bag. Seal, mash till they are all broken up. Add remainder of ingredients, reseal, keep mashing it up mixing thoroughly, cut the tip of the baggy, squeeze mixture into egg. Just throw bag away when done easy clean up. Expanding Frosting: When you buy a container of cake frosting from the store, whip it with your mixer for a few minutes. You can double it in size. You get to frost more cake/cupcakes with the same amount. You also eat less sugar and calories per serving. Reheating refrigerated bread: To warm biscuits, pancakes, or muffins that were refrigerated, place them in a microwave with a cup of water. The increased moisture will keep the food moist and help it reheat faster. Newspaper weeds away: Plant your plants in the ground, work the nutrients in your soil. Then wet newspapers, put layers around the plants overlapping as you go, cover with mulch, and forget about weeds. Broken Glass: Use a wet cotton ball or Q-tip to pick up the small shards of glass you can't see easily. No More Mosquitoes: Place a dryer sheet in your pocket. It will keep the mosquitoes away. To keep squirrels from eating your plants, sprinkle your plants with cayenne pepper. The cayenne pepper doesn't hurt the plant and the squirrels won't come near it. Flexible vacuum: To get something out of a heat register or under the fridge add an empty paper towel roll or empty gift wrap roll to your vacuum. It can be bent or flattened to get in narrow openings. Pin a small safety pin to the seam of your slip to eliminate static cling. It works; you will not have a clingy skirt or dress. Same thing works with slacks that cling when wearing panty hose. Place pin in seam of slacks. Before you pour sticky substances into a measuring cup, fill with hot water. Dump out the hot water, but don't dry cup. Next, add your ingredient, such as peanut butter, and watch how easily it comes right out. De-fog your windshield: Buy a chalkboard eraser and keep it in the glove box of your car When the windows fog, rub with the eraser. Re-opening envelopes: If you seal an envelope and then realize you forgot to include something inside, just place your sealed envelope in the freezer for an hour or two. It unseals easily. Use your hair conditioner to shave your legs. It's cheaper than shaving cream and leaves your legs really smooth. It's also a great way to use up the conditioner you bought but didn't like when you tried it in your hair. Goodbye Fruit Flies: To get rid of pesky fruit flies, take a small glass, fill it 1/2' with Apple Cider Vinegar and 2 drops of dish washing liquid; mix well. flies are drawn to the cup and gone forever. Wash your dryer filter: dryer sheets cause a film over filter that will burn out the heating unit. You can't SEE the film, but it's there. It builds up on your clothes and on your lint screen. The best way to keep your dryer working for a long time (and to keep your electric bill lower) is to take the filter out and wash it with hot soapy water and an old toothbrush at least every six months.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal...Absolutely prayers right now for your sister, you and your whole family.

Such a difficult journey for her with this pain involved. I hope they can make it less painful. It sounds like you are her advocate in this. :thumbup: It's hard but everyone needs help in these situations. Prayers that you will know what is needed and when it is needed. Much love dear friend and lots of hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

welcome Briallu, so glad you decided to speak, lovely to have you come to the table at Sam's place.



Briallu said:


> I have not joined you before but I do read your comments every week so I hope you will let me join your tea party, I made some Welsh cakes yesterday so I will bring some with me ,they are lovely with a nice cup of tea.As you can see I live in Wales.I always go to bed late but tonight I must remember to put my clocks forward one hour. The weather is still cold but we were lucky recently to have no snow when many parts of the country did..I am a widow with one son who is divorced and three wonderful grandsons.The two youngest live two miles from me so I see them often,the eldest is living in Bristol as he works in the hospital as a pharmacist.he is home this weekend because of the Easter holidays.Tomorrow morning the Easter eggs will be given out so we will all be full of chocolate.Happy Easter to everyone..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

briallu - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you decided to stop in for a cuppa and we hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

the welsh cakes sound lovely.

sam



Briallu said:


> I have not joined you before but I do read your comments every week so I hope you will let me join your tea party, I made some Welsh cakes yesterday so I will bring some with me ,they are lovely with a nice cup of tea.As you can see I live in Wales.I always go to bed late but tonight I must remember to put my clocks forward one hour. The weather is still cold but we were lucky recently to have no snow when many parts of the country did..I am a widow with one son who is divorced and three wonderful grandsons.The two youngest live two miles from me so I see them often,the eldest is living in Bristol as he works in the hospital as a pharmacist.he is home this weekend because of the Easter holidays.Tomorrow morning the Easter eggs will be given out so we will all be full of chocolate.Happy Easter to everyone..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are having a great easter holiday esponga - it's always fun to visit the grandchildren.

sam

i'll be there when you break the pie out of the freezer.



Esponga said:


> Late joining the tea party but I have been busy crocheting little Easter things for my grandchildren and now we are at their house had a nice Easter supper Cornish games hens! But the boys went off to their hockey to watch the oilers lose again but they like to hope. And as oon as my daughter is finished put our granddaughter so sleep there is a mud pie in the freezer with chocolate sauce and slivered almonds. Yummmmmm... Life is good today!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dshorty57 - that's very welcome information - many of us are trying to get rid of some weight - but we love our deserts and that creates a problem.

what i like about it is you only dirty one dish. can you tell i don't like to wash dishes.

and a big welcome to you from all of us here at the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by. we hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon -there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



dshorty57 said:


> Have the cake about every other night, its two points....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nonstop healing energy on its way to ben - so hard to see a child having to go through this. please tell his mother there are countless prayers being said for him daily.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Just saw this and wondered if you remembered me requesting prayer for Ben, who was 13 at the time, about a year ago. His location is Ohio. He is still going through all the treatments for leukemia and this is the latest. I told him people are praying for him all over the world:
> Re: Ben
> "Thanks everyone. Hes sleeping now... He had a fever with the Ara-C shots before...and had to be in the hospital for 5 days. Im hoping, since he only had two weeks of shots, this wont happen. He just keeps telling me he is so sick. Thank goodness still no fever.
> Yesterday at 10:13pm · Like
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ezenby - i just cut and pasted to a word document - lots of good idea and tips - thanks so much for sharing.

sam

is that you in your avatar? very pretty young lady.



Ezenby said:


> Been out yard cleaning. Oh what fun...not.
> 
> Here is something I though worth posting.Take your bananas apart when you get home from the store.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just thought I would share a photo that was posted in a Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada news site. It is a photo of a meteor shower just north of Winnipeg. It shows the spectacular colors of the night sky that appears to be like the northern lights, but it is not. The vibrant colors are due to the meteors exploded and showering the night sky with color. At the time of my post, this happened 6 hours ago. hmmmmm, another midnight rainbow!?! Zoe 
http://www.torontosun.com/2013/03/30/meteor-captured-on-camera


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> nonstop healing energy on its way to ben - so hard to see a child having to go through this. please tell his mother there are countless prayers being said for him daily.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: ditto! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome all the new tea party guests!! So glad you joined ou table - I just made up some waffle batter so we'll all have some of that later this a.m. I'll make a bananas Foster topping for them. Woke up with leg cramps -- guess too much standing while cooking and cleaning yesterday. Had both grankids here yesterday and they took their first ride in the wagon together to the park---I had a flashback of the Mom (DD) and Dad (DS) riding in a wagon to the same park 30 years ago! DD and grandson will be back over here for the breakfast and then off to church and then to my BIL who is my DH's identical twin. DGD is just at the age where she'll notice that he really isn't Grandpa so that realization should be funny. DS and family are spending the night - first time they've done a sleepover since DGD was born. The grandkids will get a stuffed animal and book with a small basket -- and some eggs to hunt for, but not too much candy. Made eggs last night - what fun to carry on traditions; only DH and I eat the hard-boile eggs so may sandwiches for us next week. Other DD is on a cruise - they just had 16" of snow last week so she's certainly enjoying the sea and sun! 

Learned this secret for perfect boiled eggs from my Mom many years ago - start eggs in cold water, bring to a rolling boil - cover, take off the heat and let stand for 10 minutes (I do about 9 minutes since I like a softer yolk) - put into an ice bath - dry and serve. There's never any rubberiness or green tint around the yolk.

Have a great day everyone--Will be back later tonight, but plan to just sit and knit on my travelling vine scarf--have fallen way behind.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just thought I would share a photo that was posted in a Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada news site. It is a photo of a meteor shower just north of Winnipeg. It shows the spectacular colors of the night sky that appears to be like the northern lights, but it is not. The vibrant colors are due to the meteors exploded and showering the night sky with color. At the time of my post, this happened 6 hours ago. hmmmmm, another midnight rainbow!?! Zoe
> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/03/30/meteor-captured-on-camera


wow :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well its 8pm Sunday. Today went well. I had mum here for the afternoon, son and GF came about 2.30, daughter and BF about 4.30 and we had a nice time.. no nastiness or attitude.. hurray!
I cooked roast lamb, roast vegies and cauli, broccoli and cheese sauce. It was delicious then the kids had remainder triple choc cheesecake... yep i managed to save them some. All good. I hope everyone enjoyed their day.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/# It is a wonderful site for easy recipes to just toss into the crock pot/slow cooker! Thank you Sam for sharing it with us. I used to get their newsletters every day and then they just stopped for some reason.
> 
> I love making the 3-2-1 cake in a mug! The angel food cake mix can also be used by itself. Once the cake is cool, you just run a butterknife around the edge and it comes right out! I have also made this cake in a mug by putting a tablespoon of chopped canned fruit into the bottom and then putting the cake mixture over top of it. Instantly makes an upside down cake. I like the chopped peaches one. (For the upside down cake one, you have to pre-mix the cake in another container, then pour it into the mug once you have put down the fruit.) And like Siouxann says, you do not grease the mug or use cooking spray on it!! Zoe


I've become very interested in these recipes that use cake mixes. I've never used one but last evening, my little grandson had made a batch of cupcakes using a ready-bought mix. I'll try to get something similar to the angel food cake mix and report back to the KTP family. I love the idea of the cake in a cup along with others as a gift. Car boot sales often have pretty single cups and saucer sets as agreable prices. Now to get back to page 2.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> All of our shops here are closed all Good Friday. Only small family milk bar type shops open.


All the big shops that usually open on Sunday are closed across UK. Small shops, garage forecourts and restuarants are open. I was sad to see a notice yesterday outside a large suermarket apologising that they were closed on Easter Day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> All the big shops that usually open on Sunday are closed across UK. Small shops, garage forecourts and restuarants are open. I was sad to see a notice yesterday outside a large suermarket apologising that they were closed on Easter Day.


Hi, has your bad weather improved? We finally have Autumn, the heat has gone. But we do still need lots of rain. So very dry.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gorgeous. Hmmmm - Is one side more in the shade.
> 
> Love the pond and an island too. What more could you ask for. Haven't read all the posts so sorry if already asked. I'll catch up later so if answered don't have to answer again, but do the kids have fish in there and a boat for fishing?


Sending healing thought to Ben. 
Yes one side os the pond has trees the full length and the other side is open yard. I have rainbow trout in the pond, gives the grandsons practice fishing and makes for nice looking at on clear days. The wildlife seems to really enjoy the free food too, much to my dissatisfaction. I have a canoe and a row boat but they don't get much use any more.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

DollieD said:


> Kate B
> I have never, to my knowledge tasted Sponge Cake.
> I think with your recipe, I'll give it a go!
> Thank you!


Oh, you must 'give it a go'. It is delicious and more or less a standard cake recipe throughout the British Isles. If you make double the quantity and bake it in two 7 inch square sandwich tins, or silicone equivalent, then you can joing the halves with a layer of strawberry jam and whipped fresh cream, putting similar on top if you like that. Buttercream also makes a lovely filling and topping. The flavour can be varied using coffee and walnuts with these same in the buttercream. Google Victoria sponge cake and begin a sponge cake adventure. Lovely to talk to you. Affectionately.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Learned this secret for perfect boiled eggs from my Mom many years ago - start eggs in cold water, bring to a rolling boil - cover, take off the heat and let stand for 10 minutes (I do about 9 minutes since I like a softer yolk) - put into an ice bath - dry and serve. There's never any rubberiness or green tint around the yolk.
> 
> Have a great day everyone--Will be back later tonight, but plan to just sit and knit on my travelling vine scarf--have fallen way behind.


That is how I have always done my eggs for easter. Jamie called yesterday to ask how long to boil the eggs for. Her first time not ere for a holiday week end. She is doing easter baskets for her room mates.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh, you must 'give it a go'. It is delicious and more or less a standard cake recipe throughout the British Isles. If you make double the quantity and bake it in two 7 inch square sandwich tins, or silicone equivalent, then you can joing the halves with a layer of strawberry jam and whipped fresh cream, putting similar on top if you like that. Buttercream also makes a lovely filling and topping. The flavour can be varied using coffee and walnuts with these same in the buttercream. Google Victoria sponge cake and begin a sponge cake adventure. Lovely to talk to you. Affectionately.


Absolutely. Its a must. 
:thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> Why Thanky siouxann! :-D


Lovely to meet you. We're from all over, as you'll already know and we have so many interests and enthusiasms. The conversation here is of the best and the tea is rather good too.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, so now i will share a favourite dessert recipe with you. It doesnt have a name so we all call it THE PUDDING. I dont remember who gave it to me but i have shared with all my friends and it is always requested at parties and barbeques. It was the butternut snaps that reminded me.....
> 
> 2 pkts butternut snap biscuits
> 2 cans crushed pineapple (about 400g sized cans)
> ...


In m y family, we have a pudding known as 'Marie Celeste pudding', named in honour of the famous ship found without its crew. The dish began as a chocolate pudding with mandarin oranges but the recipe went its one way at some point and nobody ever knew what happened to it, hence Marie Celeste pudding!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, has your bad weather improved? We finally have Autumn, the heat has gone. But we do still need lots of rain. So very dry.


there is a big improvent on low ground as almost all of the snow has gone but the higher land is still under snow. I was astonished at how much was still on the fields close to my daughter's home when we were there yesterday evening and at my sister's home the pavements are still snow-covered. The thaw has been exceptionally slow. The farmers are still struggling to get sheep fed and lambs delivered. Our local assembly has taken action and will cover the cost of disposal of carcases and with help for farmers who have lost stock. Beekeepers are also worried. Some of my pals have lost all their colonies and others some. Mine are well at present. I checked the hives yesterday and both colonies were alive. Within half an hour, there was a brief sunny period and as the sunlight fell on the hives, the bees began to fly. I just stood and thanked God, with tears on my face. We love our animals so much here on KTP and beyond.

I'm going to have to repeat a job that will not bring a smile to my face. About 3 weeks ago, in cold dry weather, I painted the remaining vegetable bed side panels and most of the shed, using a recommended wood stain that I'd not used before. I might as well not have bother my head. There is so little colour that the wood looks as though it wasn't painted so I have bought a big tin of my reliable and usual type and over the next couple of days, I'll paint the wood again. I like the place to have a cared-for look. I'd better pack up the remaining eggs as I hope to see my younger daughter and family a little later today. We have Monday and Tuesday as holidays and it should be dry wlthough still so cold. Easter is a lovely time of year.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> 10:30 pm in Texas. Just caught up. Beautiful pics posted. Waterfalls and ponds. Love em both. I'm a Cancer so water attracts me.
> 
> Marianne, Anna Ruby Falls, is that near the Incline Railroad? Several years ago, I did the falls, train and Rock City. Have wanted to go back but haven't. Must have had a weekend in Chattanooga then.
> I bought the crockpot at WalMart. It has a household plug but I have an inverter for it and my chargers. I keep teabags and get hot water at the truckstop or gas stations for hot tea. For iced tea, I just put one in a bottle of water. I try to keep apples and fresh veggies on hand. Haven't totally stopped eating fast food but usually only order a chicken sandwich or chili or salad. Sometimes a baked potato at Wendy's. Keep canned soups to heat up. Hard to not eat at all the good restaurants I see but I try not to. Had Tex-Mex last night, soup and salad but did indulge in tortilla chiips and salsa. Today was cajun. Crawfish ettoufee (sp), fried crawfish, rice and french fries with a salad. Took the salad and most of the fried crawfish with me for supper. Probably should have had their crawfish boil but it is a lot of work eating those little things. It did look good, tho.
> ...


Anna Ruby Falls is near Helen, GA, north east corner of the state. here is a link (I hope it works),

http://www.alleneasler.com/annaruby.html

Back in time when I was driving so much (Navy transferred DH and I had to drive the car) we didn't have the inverters and such, would have been wonderful. Then later years with the super extended cab truck I was shuffling to and from the lodge goods that we sold in our store and or gift shop. First few years I would make 5 to 6 trips from south west Colorado to Dallas, TX.. that was to begin the season, then make the same amounts taking things back to TX... I do envy you in many ways, it sounds like a perfect job for me.. oh well, retirement is nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Just saw this and wondered if you remembered me requesting prayer for Ben, who was 13 at the time, about a year ago. His location is Ohio. He is still going through all the treatments for leukemia and this is the latest. I told him people are praying for him all over the world:
> Re: Ben
> "Thanks everyone. Hes sleeping now... He had a fever with the Ara-C shots before...and had to be in the hospital for 5 days. Im hoping, since he only had two weeks of shots, this wont happen. He just keeps telling me he is so sick. Thank goodness still no fever.
> Yesterday at 10:13pm · Like
> ...


Ben has been in our prayers since first known about him.. on this special day will hold him close in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Zoe, love the pictures thanks for sharing.

Prayers to all. Enjoy your Easter or the beginning of your week!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Blessings of Easter to all who celebrate, and springtime blessings to all. It is grey and cloudy right now. If the weather-guessers are to be believed, it should be 60 degrees F. here today. It has a long way to go!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Yes, we are here until April 14. Had a blip in our plans when I had to be treated for a kidney stone on Tuesday. I am pretty tired but hope things pick up speed as time goes on. We have things that go into storage, things we ship, and all the cleaning that needs to be done.
> 
> We missed the last four games. Looking forward to the new stadium next year.
> 
> ...


Purl2...How are you doing??????
My thoughts are with you and hope you have either passed the stone or had the procedure to break it up. Kidney stones are the worst. :thumbup: Just saw that you already had the procedure. Thank goodness. My body responds just seeing the word kidney stone. May your healing now be complete.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> the three hour service was based on the last word of christ as he hung on the cross - usually the ministers of the town got together - took turns at whose church it was at - and then each minister would take a quote and preach on it for ten minutes or so - hynms were sung - prayers were offered between each sermon - you could come and go as you pleased during the hymns - the last time i went was the easter before he died - the following october.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> purl2diva - i forgot about that - it was between noon and three and the stores did close - wonder if that would happen in today's world.
> 
> sam


purl2diva wrote:
Sam,
When I was growing up we also had a three hour Good Friday Service that began at noon and ended at three. At that time, all the stores were closed for those three hours . This is a poignant time for me as well-my daughter passed away on Easter Monday.

Will be thinking of you dear as this day is almost upon us. Big Hugs, but gentle ones since you have that kidney stone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> big business doing its usual thing without regard for others.
> 
> sam


Yes, and when I saw the title Waterfall Wingspan I thought of our Designer1234.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> thanks Sam. Most years have been pure joy. The last few years have been hard because we both lost our parents and our siblings have relied heavily emotionally on us.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Sorry to hear this. I know many of us are getting to that age where we are losing our parents. DH lost his mother 22 yrs. ago and I lost my father 23 years ago. How I miss both of them. Life changed and not for the better. It sounds like you have lost both mother and father. Holidays are the hardest, but no time is easy. Big Hugs Pontuf.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For my KTP family

Happpy Easter everyone who celebrates!!!!

If you don't celebrate then have a very Happy Day.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Easter KTPers!!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone! Here is my card for you.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4137718478239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent

There is another puzzle for you to enjoy also.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Sandy, I loved this!!! (and did the puzzle also :thumbup: ) 
Wishing you and yours a wonderful Easter Day!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not very good about finding things that I can post on here, so I will just send wishes to everyone for a Happy Easter!! May the joy we share on this special day last for a lifetime for all of our friends here on the KTP!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm not very good about finding things that I can post on here, so I will just send wishes to everyone for a Happy Easter!! May the joy we share on this special day last for a lifetime for all of our friends here on the KTP!!


Good morning Marianne and a very Happy Easter to you and your family! You do post lots and we love you! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Zoe, hope you are having a wonderful Easter!! We had rain all night long, but the sun broke through the clouds for a few hours, clouding up again so will have the rain the rest of today and probably tomorrow. But at least it will give me the opportunity to sit and knit :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I found this and thought of the KTP group :lol:  :thumbup:






Enjoy!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally downloaded pictures that were taken yesterday.. not very green up that high as yet, but was beautiful to be out in sunshine without heavy coats for sure!!


It is so beautiful up there. I used to live in central GA and we loved going for a drive and ending up in such great locations.
Love the pictures

Ev


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

EJS said:


> It is so beautiful up there. I used to live in central GA and we loved going for a drive and ending up in such great locations.
> Love the pictures
> 
> Ev


What part of Alabama are you in? My oldest DS lives near Birmingham :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you Zoe, hope you are having a wonderful Easter!! We had rain all night long, but the sun broke through the clouds for a few hours, clouding up again so will have the rain the rest of today and probably tomorrow. But at least it will give me the opportunity to sit and knit :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I found this and thought of the KTP group :lol:  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!!!!! hugs and may your socks be blessed with great yarns!!! Zoe


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> libras - perfection in the flesh.
> 
> sam


I so agree! October 2


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Last year this at this time I had peppers on my pepper plants. Amazing the difference a year can make. 
Chocolates for the petrolheads on here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fantastic photos! Did you see it too?



5mmdpns said:


> Just thought I would share a photo that was posted in a Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada news site. It is a photo of a meteor shower just north of Winnipeg. It shows the spectacular colors of the night sky that appears to be like the northern lights, but it is not. The vibrant colors are due to the meteors exploded and showering the night sky with color. At the time of my post, this happened 6 hours ago. hmmmmm, another midnight rainbow!?! Zoe
> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/03/30/meteor-captured-on-camera


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome all the new tea party guests!! So glad you joined ou table - I just made up some waffle batter so we'll all have some of that later this a.m. I'll make a bananas Foster topping for them. Woke up with leg cramps -- guess too much standing while cooking and cleaning yesterday. Had both grankids here yesterday and they took their first ride in the wagon together to the park---I had a flashback of the Mom (DD) and Dad (DS) riding in a wagon to the same park 30 years ago! DD and grandson will be back over here for the breakfast and then off to church and then to my BIL who is my DH's identical twin. DGD is just at the age where she'll notice that he really isn't Grandpa so that realization should be funny. DS and family are spending the night - first time they've done a sleepover since DGD was born. The grandkids will get a stuffed animal and book with a small basket -- and some eggs to hunt for, but not too much candy. Made eggs last night - what fun to carry on traditions; only DH and I eat the hard-boile eggs so may sandwiches for us next week. Other DD is on a cruise - they just had 16" of snow last week so she's certainly enjoying the sea and sun!
> 
> Learned this secret for perfect boiled eggs from my Mom many years ago - start eggs in cold water, bring to a rolling boil - cover, take off the heat and let stand for 10 minutes (I do about 9 minutes since I like a softer yolk) - put into an ice bath - dry and serve. There's never any rubberiness or green tint around the yolk.
> 
> Have a great day everyone--Will be back later tonight, but plan to just sit and knit on my travelling vine scarf--have fallen way behind.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Last year this at this time I had peppers on my pepper plants. Amazing the difference a year can make.
> Chocolates for the petrolheads on here.


edible sticks, by the looks?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Purl2...How are you doing??????
> My thoughts are with you and hope you have either passed the stone or had the procedure to break it up. Kidney stones are the worst. :thumbup: Just saw that you already had the procedure. Thank goodness. My body responds just seeing the word kidney stone. May your healing now be complete.


Thanks for asking. I am doing pretty well-more sore than in pain. I'm tired and that is putting a damper on packing up. I try to do one thing a day--hopefully I'll feel better as time goes on. I will have an x ray on the 8th and see the dr on the 10th. If there are any continuing problems, I'll have them taken care of at home.

I have all this knitting time available but can't concentrate on anything complicated so I'm making children's hats for our charity projects at home.

Prayers for Ben and Happy Easter to you and yours.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish you all a Joyous Easter -- and may your life brighten, your 
worries, lessen, your family thrive, your friendships remain true, and may you have a wonderful year. All my dear friends!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> Happy Anniversary! Our 42nd is on April 24th.
> 
> June


April 24 is also my parents~this would be 62 for them. We will be having a "Gathering" this year to bury their urns together as they wished. Lost them both last year. Mom in May and Dad in Sept. They spent 70 years together. My inspiration!!!

Ev


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EJS said:


> April 24 is also my parents~this would be 62 for them. We will be having a "Gathering" this year to bury their urns together as they wished. Lost them both last year. Mom in May and Dad in Sept. They spent 70 years together. My inspiration!!!
> 
> Ev


our 58th is on April 21 -- lots of us picked April to get married, some (like me) many years ago. Your parents will be together for eternity.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> edible sticks, by the looks?


Pretzel sticks, love the whole salty sweet thing. I think we ended up making 6 dozen of them all together.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy Easter everyone! Here is my card for you.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4137718478239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent
> 
> There is another puzzle for you to enjoy also.


Sandy-- thank you! I love her cards - Happy Easter to you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pretzel sticks, love the whole salty sweet thing. I think we ended up making 6 dozen of them all together.


wow!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy Easter to everyone, sending healing light and energy to those who need it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Happy Easter to everyone, sending healing light and energy to those who need it.


What a cute picture. Happy Easter back at you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just thought I would share a photo that was posted in a Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada news site. It is a photo of a meteor shower just north of Winnipeg. It shows the spectacular colors of the night sky that appears to be like the northern lights, but it is not. The vibrant colors are due to the meteors exploded and showering the night sky with color. At the time of my post, this happened 6 hours ago. hmmmmm, another midnight rainbow!?! Zoe
> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/03/30/meteor-captured-on-camera


Just amazing!!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for asking. I am doing pretty well-more sore than in pain. I'm tired and that is putting a damper on packing up. I try to do one thing a day--hopefully I'll feel better as time goes on. I will have an x ray on the 8th and see the dr on the 10th. If there are any continuing problems, I'll have them taken care of at home.
> 
> I have all this knitting time available but can't concentrate on anything complicated so I'm making children's hats for our charity projects at home.
> 
> Prayers for Ben and Happy Easter to you and yours.


Purl2diva...so sorry you still aren't feeling "up-to-snuff." The wavy baby blanket is an easy thing to knit too, if you are in need of something like that to work on  Feel better soon!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pretzel sticks, love the whole salty sweet thing. I think we ended up making 6 dozen of them all together.


Caren, were the race cars already done up or were they a mold that you poured chocolate in to harden? DH has a cousin who races nitro cars and that top one, in the photo, looks a lot like his car  It would be a fun thing to do for his birthday.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone. When I saw the cute photo, above, of the dog and the bunny, it reminded me of my favorite commercial that is only on this time of year. It is advertising Cadbury (cream eggs, maybe?) - lol! Anyway, all the different animals want to be the Cadbury Bunny and they show the different animals trying to "cluck" how the Cadbury Bunny does. My fave is the cat (big surprise)...buck-meow, buck-meow - lol!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Caren, were the race cars already done up or were they a mold that you poured chocolate in to harden? DH has a cousin who races nitro cars and that top one, in the photo, looks a lot like his car  It would be a fun thing to do for his birthday.


No I made them with a mold and pretzel sticks. the rest of them got painted in team colours for the little petrol heads to enjoy.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No I made them with a mold and pretzel sticks. the rest of them got painted in team colours for the little petrol heads to enjoy.


How cute! May I ask where you found the molds? On-line?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> How cute! May I ask where you found the molds? On-line?


It was Michael's or maybe Joann's. I have had it for years. They are fun to make and the grandsons love them so do the grand daughters.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was Michael's or maybe Joann's. I have had it for years. They are fun to make and the grandsons love them so do the grand daughters.


Many thanks! I will look, next time I am there. I love seek and find "missions!"


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> What part of Alabama are you in? My oldest DS lives near Birmingham :thumbup:


I am in the extreme nw corner of the state, near Florence. Easy drive to Bham, Nashville and Memphis.

Ev


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gwenniepooh, almost time to reveal the vote for the Knit-apalooza   It will be interesting to see which weekend works for the most of us. I have already told DH about it and I got the most quizzical look from him. He said, "You want to go where and do what?" LOL!!! His mom is a knitter/crocheter so he was raised with it and understands, to some extent


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Time to get ready to go see DS and DDIL (dear daughter-in-law?)  I hope you all have a wonderful day whether it be Easter Sunday or Easter Monday


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Time to get ready to go see DS and DDIL (dear daughter-in-law?)  I hope you all have a wonderful day whether it be Easter Sunday or Easter Monday


Have a great day Kathy - friend--


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

By the time I get to reading all the messages, I can't think of anything else to write!!! But I want to say thank you for the Strawberry trifle recipe. Just put one together for Easter dinner today but modified it a little--we used a mixture of strawberries, raspberries and blackberries. And, I made a single serving for my gluten-free daughter using macaroons instead of angelfood. There's always a way, isn't there? Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Many thanks! I will look, next time I am there. I love seek and find "missions!"


Seek and Find missions are so much fun. Good luck I do hope you find them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Easter Everyone!! In and out today, be back later but hope that all are well, on the road to recovery, or finding comfort through difficult times. 
Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

uncrn65 = thanks for the quick lemon bar recipe. Sounds so good and so easy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

How picturesque. I've never been to Georgia but now wish that I had. Looks like you have some very lovely trails.



Marianne818 said:


> Finally downloaded pictures that were taken yesterday.. not very green up that high as yet, but was beautiful to be out in sunshine without heavy coats for sure!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome to the tea party. Nice to have another man at the table. Hope you're enjoying your Easter Day.



beverlyfarmboy said:


> hi all, Sam encouraged me, as another man, to join the tea party. not really familiar with it, but what the heck? Marianne, the pics are beautiful. Can't wait till I am able to bet back to the trails! we have a place in Maine and there are alot of trails along the rivers with waterfalls galore.
> 
> We always spend Easter with our friends since our family is all in Texas. I have made the scalloped potatoes, they are in the fridge waiting to be popped in the oven in the morning. love the sound of hawaiian pie, texas sheet cake and sour creme lemon pie! can you tell i have a sweet tooth?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I usually cut branches off the forsythia but have forgotten all about it. Must do this soon. The buds are just swelling.



thewren said:


> i need to go out and check our pussy willow tree - it is about time for it to "bloom".
> 
> sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a pretty picture. Looks like the Canada geese are going to take up residence.



NanaCaren said:


> My pond snow on one side grass on the other.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a pretty picture. Looks like the Canada geese are going to take up residence.


They have along with six or seven more pairs. There are three pairs of ducks that are here all summer as well. It gets quite noisy at times.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That cake recipe is my favorite! I have a container with the mix ready for a sweet attack! Plus have miniature cinnamon chips I put in mine. I put them on top because they have a tendency to sink anyway! If there are two of you eating this you can double the recipe and still microwave it for 1 minute. Works great when hubby is home!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam - I love to read too and all the same authors as you. I think I've read all of Grisham's books and Ludlam's. The latest author I picked up is John Lescroart. His books get you hooked.

NanaCaren - my crocuses (or is it croci?) are up and blooming. Tulips and daffs are poking through but still too early for blooms.

PupLover - Hawaiian Pie - mmmm that sounds so good...gotta save that one.

Briallu - Nice to have you join the tea party. We've already put our clocks ahead so you have to hurry to catch up.

Tessadale - I know what you mean about hearing aids. My DH should be wearing his. When I finally get exasperated and shout, the response I get is "why are you yelling at me?" Grrr.


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome. My favourite brew is Earl Grey tea
Anne in Dunedin


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ezenby - thanks for posting all those hints. Some I already knew but there were a lot I didn't. Always glad to learn new things.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

All I can say is "wow". Sure wish I'd seen it.



5mmdpns said:


> Just thought I would share a photo that was posted in a Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada news site. It is a photo of a meteor shower just north of Winnipeg. It shows the spectacular colors of the night sky that appears to be like the northern lights, but it is not. The vibrant colors are due to the meteors exploded and showering the night sky with color. At the time of my post, this happened 6 hours ago. hmmmmm, another midnight rainbow!?! Zoe
> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/03/30/meteor-captured-on-camera


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fantastic photos! Did you see it too?


No I did not see this! I am sorry that I missed it. My skies were overcast. But that is not surprising to me -- I live a good 6 hr drive east of Winnipeg. Oh well, that is ok. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Just saw this and wondered if you remembered me requesting prayer for Ben, who was 13 at the time, about a year ago. His location is Ohio. He is still going through all the treatments for leukemia and this is the latest. I told him people are praying for him all over the world:
> Re: Ben
> "Thanks everyone. Hes sleeping now... He had a fever with the Ara-C shots before...and had to be in the hospital for 5 days. Im hoping, since he only had two weeks of shots, this wont happen. He just keeps telling me he is so sick. Thank goodness still no fever.
> Yesterday at 10:13pm · Like
> ...


He will be OK. Trust in the spirit of prayer


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> it helps if you already have the cake mixes mixed up - you could store them in a ziplock - then you just need to measure out.
> 
> love the idea of the fruit on the bottom - however - i would eat it right out of the cup. i'm all for one dish recipes. lol
> 
> ...


yes I store mine in a bag and container so I can just measure out and eat it right out the cup, but this fruit idea is good have to try it tonight- and my grandson even liked it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your on Marianne...just name the day!



Marianne818 said:


> Gwen if I could make it with my hip and knee, I am sure you can!! Heck fire we can go together and pull each other up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (I have the passes also ;-) ) We shall make a day of it, stop in Clarksville first for the LYS, then head to Helen and spend the day, Anna Ruby first so we won't feel guilty for having lunch at the bakery, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and of course the Hansel and Gretel shop (homemade fudge and all sorts of candy treats) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh my sugar level just shot up thinking about it, LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I haven't forgotten...Haven't had any new folks sign up since middle of last week but since I said I'd leave it open until this next Wed. I will in hopes more will indicate a real possibility of going/coming to it.



gottastch said:


> Gwenniepooh, almost time to reveal the vote for the Knit-apalooza   It will be interesting to see which weekend works for the most of us. I have already told DH about it and I got the most quizzical look from him. He said, "You want to go where and do what?" LOL!!! His mom is a knitter/crocheter so he was raised with it and understands, to some extent


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I love it!!!!! hugs and may your socks be blessed with great yarns!!! Zoe


LOL... when I learn to make them YOU will be the first to know :lol:  :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am in the extreme nw corner of the state, near Florence. Easy drive to Bham, Nashville and Memphis.
> 
> Ev


Oh okay... I'm not that familiar with Alabama, or heck even GA as yet. I still laugh when the television stations say that Atlanta is in the northern part of the state, it's at least an hour, closer to an hour and half drive from here. I know it takes my DS about 4.5 hrs to drive here from Birmingham, the younger lives near Columbia, SC it takes him about 2.5 to 3 hrs depending on traffic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - thanks for sharing five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Just thought I would share a photo that was posted in a Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada news site. It is a photo of a meteor shower just north of Winnipeg. It shows the spectacular colors of the night sky that appears to be like the northern lights, but it is not. The vibrant colors are due to the meteors exploded and showering the night sky with color. At the time of my post, this happened 6 hours ago. hmmmmm, another midnight rainbow!?! Zoe
> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/03/30/meteor-captured-on-camera


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I haven't forgotten...Haven't had any new folks sign up since middle of last week but since I said I'd leave it open until this next Wed. I will in hopes more will indicate a real possibility of going/coming to it.


Hope I'm on either one of the dates ;-)

I am hoping to possibly come over to visit you next week!! Was going to ask to plan it this week, but C has 2 projects she needs my help with :| Plus Mom has a Dr appointment and that will take at least 2 to 3 days to get her ready to go, LOL. Really have to talk her into going, she says nothing changes why bother, :roll: 
Should sign off and start dinner cooking, just doing ham steaks, tater salad (just southern standard version) deviled eggs, and green bean casserole (Mom insists!) I cheated and bought a chocolate cream pie from the German bakery, Mom and C love it (I don't do choc pie) But C bought me 2 huge oatmeal cookies there so I will have a sweet (they will last for days) 
Will sit and cast on the Fern Lace in a bit, hopefully that will help me with the Traveling Vine attempt :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Many hugs, much love and always in our prayers,
M.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you sandy - again another lovely card - and a puzzle too. hope you had a great easter weekend.

sam



Sandy said:


> Happy Easter everyone! Here is my card for you.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4137718478239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent
> 
> There is another puzzle for you to enjoy also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute and funny - thanks for sharing marianne.

sam

stay warm and dry



Marianne818 said:


> Thank you Zoe, hope you are having a wonderful Easter!! We had rain all night long, but the sun broke through the clouds for a few hours, clouding up again so will have the rain the rest of today and probably tomorrow. But at least it will give me the opportunity to sit and knit :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I found this and thought of the KTP group :lol:  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they do look good.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Pretzel sticks, love the whole salty sweet thing. I think we ended up making 6 dozen of them all together.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to go out and check our pussy willow tree - it is about time for it to "bloom".
> 
> sam


Ours is just outside the dining room window and has been in bloom for a couple of weeks. It is so old that we hang the bird feeders and suet blocks in it. In fact, the young men in the family trimmed it back last year and cut out some 8'' diameter limbs which had aimed out over the deck at much too low an angle to get under if you were older than 3 years!!

The blossoms have turned to yellow with the pollen. If it ever warms up around here, we should see honey and bumble bees soon.

Easter dinner is prepped as much as I can really do at this point. We are waiting for older DD to finish work before we get into last minute cooking of the fresh asparagus and roasting the salmon fillet pieces.

Hope everyone has enjoyed or will soon enjoy their Easter ''feast'' as Tim calls any major holiday meal, when family comes together.

God bless you all. Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they do look good.
> 
> sam


Thanks. They were very good according to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I do hope it works out this time!



Marianne818 said:


> Hope I'm on either one of the dates ;-)
> 
> I am hoping to possibly come over to visit you next week!! Was going to ask to plan it this week, but C has 2 projects she needs my help with :| Plus Mom has a Dr appointment and that will take at least 2 to 3 days to get her ready to go, LOL. Really have to talk her into going, she says nothing changes why bother, :roll:
> Should sign off and start dinner cooking, just doing ham steaks, tater salad (just southern standard version) deviled eggs, and green bean casserole (Mom insists!) I cheated and bought a chocolate cream pie from the German bakery, Mom and C love it (I don't do choc pie) But C bought me 2 huge oatmeal cookies there so I will have a sweet (they will last for days)
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Am I slow or what?
So behind I will surely be called but.

uh oh/

I just made the cuppa cake, tho mine was a brownie as that is what I had as mix. delish.
my micro must be vintage, it took 1:45 to get it to set.

still a fast treat.

I have had some PC problems as the google I use wanted an upgrade and it is a real down grade for me. I tried all I knew to get the old back, hitting the stuff where it said i could,, arg,,, no go.

Today they must notice I ws not on since I tried that again and it works.. But they warn well legible ,, ONLY TEMPORarY!!!!!!
i coulda chewed nails and spit tax!
yup I intended that spelling..
any way i am a happy, purrin kitten todasy, even croaked out a song and I never do that any more, and a few whistles, even as whistlin girls and crowin hens ,, always come to some bad ends.
{ my sister kept saying that, because?// she coulddn't. mebbe.
and now , I am off to find a newspaper and a frozen custard. could not get to the store for the easter fixin's so the fro custard treat seems proper,

thanx for the recipe Sam and also the sock idea, seems to have all I am willing to try,to get the sock challenge outta my system. need to conquer the fear my 1st pair gave me, 45, plus yrs ago? 
goin NOW, nuff sed.
the keyboard is steamin and that is hard 4 me 2 due..
bets


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I wish you all a Joyous Easter -- and may your life brighten, your
> worries, lessen, your family thrive, your friendships remain true, and may you have a wonderful year. All my dear friends!


Awesome


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> What a cute picture. Happy Easter back at you.


Ditto


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I think spring must really be here it is raining cats & dogs out there. Would be nice if it stayed warm.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... when I learn to make them YOU will be the first to know :lol:  :roll: :thumbup:


hahahha, and I will send you the biggest hug ever! Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wish you all a Joyous Easter -- and may your life brighten, your
> worries, lessen, your family thrive, your friendships remain true, and may you have a wonderful year. All my dear friends!


One word: WOW! Such wonderful work.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh gee. Last time I was on we were on page 8! I'll have to catch up later.

I just want to wish everyone a very Happy Easter and a happy healthy week ahead. Stay happy , stay safe.

XO
Charlotte/Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley this is absolutely beautiful!
Pontuf/Charlotte



Patches39 said:


> Awesome


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Easter, Charlotte and DH, and Pontuf!

were on page 8! I'll have to catch up later.

I just want to wish everyone a very Happy Easter and a happy healthy week ahead. Stay happy , stay safe.

XO
Charlotte/Pontuf[/quote]


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

6:15 pm amd I don't feel like I accomplished much. Finished the third cable pattern. Made it the same size as the other two, so only part of the repeats. Looked at the fourth one and said "holy cow!" Downloaded it but haven't attempted yet. Worked on Traveling Vine shawl. Row 3 keeps tripping me! Then when I get past it and think "okay, i've got it", another row does the same. Did get another repeat done. I think that is three. At this rate, it will be Christmas before I am done. 
Hope everyone had a great weekend. Was nice here today until about 4:30, then the wind picked up and it rained. Can see the sun trying to peek through the clouds now. The dark clouds are to the east/southeast now. 

Grocery shopped today and ate lunch/dinner at a Tex-Mex place. Had stuffed avocado with shrimp, fish and veggies. The rest of the week is soup and salads!

Guess I will work on the Wingspan for a little while.

The recipes all sound great and ones I will have to try at home. Love fresh fruit salad; never thought about adding pudding. 

Have a great one everyone. Hope pains and sorrows ease up. Prayers to all.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One does need concentration at first, with this one! Hope it progresses well!



kehinkle said:


> 6:15 pm amd I don't feel like I accomplished much. Finished the third cable pattern. Made it the same size as the other two, so only part of the repeats. Looked at the fourth one and said "holy cow!" Downloaded it but haven't attempted yet. Worked on Traveling Vine shawl. Row 3 keeps tripping me! Then when I get past it and think "okay, i've got it", another row does the same. Did get another repeat done. I think that is three. At this rate, it will be Christmas before I am done.
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. Was nice here today until about 4:30, then the wind picked up and it rained. Can see the sun trying to peek through the clouds now. The dark clouds are to the east/southeast now.
> 
> Grocery shopped today and ate lunch/dinner at a Tex-Mex place. Had stuffed avocado with shrimp, fish and veggies. The rest of the week is soup and salads!
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Easter, Charlotte and DH, and Pontuf!
> 
> were on page 8! I'll have to catch up later.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Happy Easter, Julie, Charlotte, Pontuf, Caren, Zoe, the Sottish clan, the Irish clan, the Welsh clan, the English clan, US, Aus. NZ, oh, this could go on a long time, so Old Uncle Tom Cobley & All will be the finish. Oh, & Sam, God bless you all.

Tessa


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, it rained all day today. My brother and family never did show up. Seems like I fret a lot for nothing. The pictures of the Northern Lights are marvelous, as are all of the posted pix. The cave picture is beautiful! I love all things related to the ocean. Seems like i should have been born Aquarius instead of Leo. Never have felt like my sign.
Prayers to all those in need. I think I'm going to try to go to bed - I've been fighting a headache all day. Don't know if it's from tension or lack of caffeine. Anyway, see you all later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Well, it rained all day today. My brother and family never did show up. Seems like I fret a lot for nothing. The pictures of the Northern Lights are marvelous, as are all of the posted pix. The cave picture is beautiful! I love all things related to the ocean. Seems like i should have been born Aquarius instead of Leo. Never have felt like my sign.
> Prayers to all those in need. I think I'm going to try to go to bed - I've been fighting a headache all day. Don't know if it's from tension or lack of caffeine. Anyway, see you all later.


And I am a cancer -- the one who lives in the water!!! Zoe 
I too have been fighting a heachache all day. Hugs and feel better, Zoe


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Just now catching up. What a nice memory. My mother sewed a lot too....I loved the clothes she made. Designer originals!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I am not caught up so perhaps this has been mentioned, but DH says that Mr. Selfridge is on PBS tonight in the U.S. I remember that show being recommended here, so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Just now catching up. What a nice memory. My mother sewed a lot too....I loved the clothes she made. Designer originals!


I always loved the clothes that mum made for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Happy Easter, Julie, Charlotte, Pontuf, Caren, Zoe, the Sottish clan, the Irish clan, the Welsh clan, the English clan, US, Aus. NZ, oh, this could go on a long time, so Old Uncle Tom Cobley & All will be the finish. Oh, & Sam, God bless you all.
> 
> Tessa


And God Bless to you too Tessa- and for that matter everyone else!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh okay... I'm not that familiar with Alabama, or heck even GA as yet. I still laugh when the television stations say that Atlanta is in the northern part of the state, it's at least an hour, closer to an hour and half drive from here. I know it takes my DS about 4.5 hrs to drive here from Birmingham, the younger lives near Columbia, SC it takes him about 2.5 to 3 hrs depending on traffic.


I was born and raised in Wyoming so moving to GA sent me into a culture shock for a while. We stayed there for 15 years so must have adjusted well enough. My youngest daughter lives close by but my eldest lives in Northern IN and my son is in WY. Get to see them all soon and absolutely thrilled about us all being together.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EJS where in Georgia did you live? I'm in Athens.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> EJS where in Georgia did you live? I'm in Athens.


I lived in and around Dublin. 
Ev


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, Anne. Earl Grey if one of my favorites also. Join us often, if you please.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you sandy - again another lovely card - and a puzzle too. hope you had a great easter weekend.
> 
> sam


I did have a good weekend. Yesterday Glenn re-did the front brakes on my convertible (we just put new pads on in November) as we had a caliper freeze up and was overheating the drivers side brake (over 500*) so we had to replace both front rotors, caliper and pads. The pads were under full warranty and now the calipers are lifetime also. Today we just laid around and we just got out of the hot tub about 15 minutes ago so just relaxing. We were up into the 70's both days it was really nice for a change. It is 8:00 here now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party machriste - we are so glad you dropped in for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam

your strawberr trifle sound very tasty.



machriste said:


> By the time I get to reading all the messages, I can't think of anything else to write!!! But I want to say thank you for the Strawberry trifle recipe. Just put one together for Easter dinner today but modified it a little--we used a mixture of strawberries, raspberries and blackberries. And, I made a single serving for my gluten-free daughter using macaroons instead of angelfood. There's always a way, isn't there? Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party run4fittnesss - we are so glad you stopped by for tea and conversation. we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



run4fittness said:


> That cake recipe is my favorite! I have a container with the mix ready for a sweet attack! Plus have miniature cinnamon chips I put in mine. I put them on top because they have a tendency to sink anyway! If there are two of you eating this you can double the recipe and still microwave it for 1 minute. Works great when hubby is home!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will always find your favorite brew here at the knitting tea party anne in dunedin - and an empty chair at the table. we hope you had a good time and will visit us as often as you can - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Anne in Dunedin said:


> Thank you for the welcome. My favourite brew is Earl Grey tea
> Anne in Dunedin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another Sunrise from Kaikoura, 1st April, 2013


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope a good night's sleep will do away with the headache siouxann - sleep well.

sam



siouxann said:


> Well, it rained all day today. My brother and family never did show up. Seems like I fret a lot for nothing. The pictures of the Northern Lights are marvelous, as are all of the posted pix. The cave picture is beautiful! I love all things related to the ocean. Seems like i should have been born Aquarius instead of Leo. Never have felt like my sign.
> Prayers to all those in need. I think I'm going to try to go to bed - I've been fighting a headache all day. Don't know if it's from tension or lack of caffeine. Anyway, see you all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mom made me a couple of shirts out of flour sacks.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I always loved the clothes that mum made for us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brillant colors - thanks myfanwy. i would love to sitting on the deck with my coffee watching that sunrise - what a perfect beginning of the day.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another Sunrise from Kaikoura, 1st April, 2013


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> brillant colors - thanks myfanwy. i would love to sitting on the deck with my coffee watching that sunrise - what a perfect beginning of the day.
> 
> sam


I thought this one was spectacular!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Darowil, you went to a "footie" game last year and posted this http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75830-41.html#1413298
> _returned from out Anzac Day footy game. About the only time you ever have silence at a footy ground is on Anzac Day. The ODe to the Fallen is read, the LAst POst played and then a minutes silence- and hardly a sound other than the birds. The Ode to the Fallen is read at all Anzac Day commeration services, and comes from a poem by an English poet (Laurence Binyon) For the Fallen poem from WW1.
> 
> They shall not grow old,
> ...


Well we wont be playing the Anzac Day Game this year for the first time since 2000. It is played between the two grand finalists of the year before and last year was the first year we had missed out this century- and started this year with a loss to one of last years grnadfinalists.

Looks like I don't need to go back over to the relevant Tea PArty- I should have known Zoe would save me the effort!

I have 'returned' from my 24 hours or so off KP and got plenty of knitting done- set myself a few goals and I reached them all! Nothing actually finished but things on the way- and by the time I read all the following pages I might have the socks finished- my goal had been to reach the cuff and I am now working on the cuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Anzac Biscuits that Julie posted last year.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75830-35.html#1407847
> 
> 100g Butter
> ...


To me adding any seeds or fruits immediately stop it being an Anzac Biscuit. I would refuse to eat it as an Anzac Biscuit- I might still eat it but it wouldn't be an Anzac Biscuit. Like HOt Cross Buns- to me they must have fruit inthem and all the ones that have other things like chocolate as nice as they are aren't Hot Cross Buns- the advantage of that of that is I won't eat HOt Cross Buns until Good Friday (well I won't order them or heat them) but happy to eat these other ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad you had a good day off - and doubly glad you are back.

sam



darowil said:


> I have 'returned' from my 24 hours or so off KP and got plenty of knitting done- set myself a few goals and I reached them all! Nothing actually finished but things on the way- and by the time I read all the following pages I might have the socks finished- my goal had been to reach the cuff and I am now working on the cuff.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has been a funny day - alex helped me hide the eggs or they would have never gotten hidden in time. mother nature cooperated and it was sunny for the children to hunt for their eggs. think we are minus two blue and one purple egg - the mower will not doubt find them later in the spring.

then i had to hustle through the shower and get ready to go to phyllis's for dinner - which was going to be late since she forgot to set the timer on the oven - and surprisingly she didn't throw fit as she is prone to do when things don't go the way she thinks they should. anyhow - dinner was wonderful as i knew it would - ham, cheesy potatoesk, dressing, home grown frozen corn and applesauce - a great salad - and a strawberry cheese cake which she didn't think was very good - however - i have the recipe and will share it next week.

home about four and i got on here to catch up and alexis shows up - why do children wait until the last minute to do homework they have known about all week. i know - we probably did the same thing but that is not an excuse. lol
so she left about half a hour ago and i am now caught up - and sleepy. 

the whole day i felt out of sync - plus i was weary which didn't help matters any - so i think i am going to beg off and go to bed. sorry i won't be on with you darowil - maybe tomorrow night.

i will see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> there is a big improvent on low ground as almost all of the snow has gone but the higher land is still under snow. I was astonished at how much was still on the fields close to my daughter's home when we were there yesterday evening and at my sister's home the pavements are still snow-covered. The thaw has been exceptionally slow. The farmers are still struggling to get sheep fed and lambs delivered. Our local assembly has taken action and will cover the cost of disposal of carcases and with help for farmers who have lost stock. Beekeepers are also worried. Some of my pals have lost all their colonies and others some. Mine are well at present. I checked the hives yesterday and both colonies were alive. Within half an hour, there was a brief sunny period and as the sunlight fell on the hives, the bees began to fly. I just stood and thanked God, with tears on my face. We love our animals so much here on KTP and beyond.
> 
> I'm going to have to repeat a job that will not bring a smile to my face. About 3 weeks ago, in cold dry weather, I painted the remaining vegetable bed side panels and most of the shed, using a recommended wood stain that I'd not used before. I might as well not have bother my head. There is so little colour that the wood looks as though it wasn't painted so I have bought a big tin of my reliable and usual type and over the next couple of days, I'll paint the wood again. I like the place to have a cared-for look. I'd better pack up the remaining eggs as I hope to see my younger daughter and family a little later today. We have Monday and Tuesday as holidays and it should be dry wlthough still so cold. Easter is a lovely time of year.


I am glad your bees are ok.  What a pain having to do the painting again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We now have golden syrup---at least in the grocery stores by me---I found some and bought it specfic for these recipes----it was near the Karo light syrup and pancake syrup on the shelves.....can't wait for the biscuit recipe.


And on the weekend nearest to Anzac Day me or Julie will post a traditional Anzac Biscuit and you can remember it with us. Maybe Before you get rid of your cold weather I will post a Golden Syrup Dumpling recipe. Don't think it occuld be done with anything but Golden Syrup. But for now I will finish reading the KTP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just wanted to drop a line. thanks to all for the prayers and uplifting words to me and my family and the good wishes for my sister.i just talked to her dr this morn, because this was nite 2 at the nursing home and she was so uncomfortable with pain,so i pleaded with him to please give her something else stronger or increase what she is taking, honestly... now that younger sister read up on all the syptoms for liver failer, i know now she is in her last wks. last nite all of us were there in the nh with her and dad and her pupils are dialating again, so i figure the amonia level is on the rise. i checke to see if she qualified for hospice care in the nh. because she is doing dialysis she does not qualify. so its a fine line we walk in what can be done for her. thank you so much for the prayers for me. i may be faced with some tough decisions in the near future. i love this praying group. you help keep me going. i believe prayer is a powerful weapon. thank you


You do have some very difficult decisions coming up- and all we can do is pray and be here for you. Never easy making these type of decisions for someone else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

norm13 said:


> i did Darowil's workshop on socks after it closed.. i was into another project at the time it was started. I downloaded all the info and kept all the conversations so i could follow as if it was still active Loved the workhop Darowil


Glad that you found it good- and thanks for letting me know that you did it! Once they are closed we don't know who is doing them- or even if they are used. But you can post a photo of them on the parade (go to the link under this post, then click of parade links and then the relevant parade).
I'm trying to do a couple now and one that starts this week- and very hard to keep up along wwith everything I else try to knit too. Maybe I should be sensible like you and do them after they close- but by then I will have more to do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> This is my first time posting on the tea party. It is a bit daunting trying to keep up~~lol
> I have been having a pretty good week with pt for surgery on my right hand and typing is getting easier. Does make me impatient to get back to my crocheting though. That will be a bit longer as I have to have the left hand worked on next week and another 2 weeks of pt. When all done it will be so worth the time and discomfort.
> In the meantime this is a great forum to get to know you all a little better, that is once I can keep you straight in my head.


Welcome- it takes us long enough to keep up and we know who each other is, let alone needing to try and remember who each one is! Lots won't make sense but if you keep coming you will come to know- and as new issues etc come you will follow them more easilly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> at five in the morning a pilates class is the last thing i would think of doing - i suppose it would help one get awake but at five - maybe ten o'clock - at least i would be lucid. lol
> 
> sam


You could just stay up and do it and then go home to bed!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another Sunrise from Kaikoura, 1st April, 2013


Oh my goodness. That is stunning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Do y'all have Keebler Pecan Sandies cookies over there?
> They make an awesome pie crust!


Never heard of them- but htey could well be used in place of Butternut Snaps if they make such good pie crusts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness. That is stunning!


i have only recently, 'liked' this Whale Watch site, but I love the photos they are posting!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> this has been a funny day - alex helped me hide the eggs or they would have never gotten hidden in time. mother nature cooperated and it was sunny for the children to hunt for their eggs. think we are minus two blue and one purple egg - the mower will not doubt find them later in the spring.
> 
> then i had to hustle through the shower and get ready to go to phyllis's for dinner - which was going to be late since she forgot to set the timer on the oven - and surprisingly she didn't throw fit as she is prone to do when things don't go the way she thinks they should. anyhow - dinner was wonderful as i knew it would - ham, cheesy potatoesk, dressing, home grown frozen corn and applesauce - a great salad - and a strawberry cheese cake which she didn't think was very good - however - i have the recipe and will share it next week.
> 
> ...


Have a good rest Sam. You had a big day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And on the weekend nearest to Anzac Day me or Julie will post a traditional Anzac Biscuit and you can remember it with us. Maybe Before you get rid of your cold weather I will post a Golden Syrup Dumpling recipe. Don't think it occuld be done with anything but Golden Syrup. But for now I will finish reading the KTP.


Oh yes! Golden Syrup dumplings are a must try. I havent made them in ages. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ann bar said:


> don't have a knitting project going on now...not sure what's up with me???


Clearly you are very unwell :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to cut out some letters in the morning with our die cut machine. I will be cutting out the letter "E" and of course they will all be brown so my students can have "brown E's" (brownies) for April Fool's Day. It ought to be fun. I'm going to try and get some sleep (early) so goodnight all!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Julie. I hope you had a blessed Easter

Pontuf/Charlotte



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Easter, Charlotte and DH, and Pontuf!
> 
> were on page 8! I'll have to catch up later.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally downloaded pictures that were taken yesterday.. not very green up that high as yet, but was beautiful to be out in sunshine without heavy coats for sure!!


They look lovely- you've doen so well to be doing type type of walking again


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> hi all, Sam encouraged me, as another man, to join the tea party. not really familiar with it, but what the heck? Marianne, the pics are beautiful. Can't wait till I am able to bet back to the trails! we have a place in Maine and there are alot of trails along the rivers with waterfalls galore.
> 
> We always spend Easter with our friends since our family is all in Texas. I have made the scalloped potatoes, they are in the fridge waiting to be popped in the oven in the morning. love the sound of hawaiian pie, texas sheet cake and sour creme lemon pie! can you tell i have a sweet tooth?


Welcome- I'm sure Sam will appreciate another male, he is slightly outnumbered here! None of the other men seem to keep hanging around for various reasons. But I guess as a male knitting that immediatelly puts you in the minority.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie, Absolutey breathtaking! Thanks so much for posting. Have a wonderful day

Pontuf/Charlotte

quote=Lurker 2]Another Sunrise from Kaikoura, 1st April, 2013[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Gosh we sure had a much cooler night last night. It was only 7c and about 50 mins away in Ballarat it was 3c. It looks like we are back to typical Victoria temps. Today was nice 19c and they say we back to 27 at the weekend. Still no rain though.
I got out in the garden for about an hour and a half today, finally. Tidied up some burnt plants etc and gave some feed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> - which reminds me we have not seen Dreamweaver here in an age- I must have a look and see where she is posting!


She has been posting on Knitting Paradise, not the Tea Party.[/quote]

The TP was taking up too much time along with everything she else she had on her plate- just normal life type things. Well last time I 'spoke' to her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, so now i will share a favourite dessert recipe with you. It doesnt have a name so we all call it THE PUDDING. I dont remember who gave it to me but i have shared with all my friends and it is always requested at parties and barbeques. It was the butternut snaps that reminded me.....
> 
> 2 pkts butternut snap biscuits
> 2 cans crushed pineapple (about 400g sized cans)
> ...


Now thats sounds good. Butter Snaps are so good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> lol bit like me now, I take my daughter whenever I can, she drives and parks lol. I remember the first time I drove to town after passing my test. I used the multi story car park to park the car, I drove straight into a space as I came off the ramp, went shopping but when I got back I realized I needed to reverse out of the space. It was a bit tight next to wall 1 side and a pillar the other so I phoned my husband and he rode his motorbike up there to reverse the car out of the space for me lol. I will add that I did improve after that although some in my family mite say different rofl.


 :-D :-D :-D How sweet of him to come and resuce you- has he ever teased you about it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is right I had forgotten about that. I have heard the hearing aids can make things very loud. I think we all could kill the men once in a while.


And they of course never the same about us!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just thought I would share a photo that was posted in a Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada news site. It is a photo of a meteor shower just north of Winnipeg. It shows the spectacular colors of the night sky that appears to be like the northern lights, but it is not. The vibrant colors are due to the meteors exploded and showering the night sky with color. At the time of my post, this happened 6 hours ago. hmmmmm, another midnight rainbow!?! Zoe
> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/03/30/meteor-captured-on-camera


how stunning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> there is a big improvent on low ground as almost all of the snow has gone but the higher land is still under snow. I was astonished at how much was still on the fields close to my daughter's home when we were there yesterday evening and at my sister's home the pavements are still snow-covered. The thaw has been exceptionally slow. The farmers are still struggling to get sheep fed and lambs delivered. Our local assembly has taken action and will cover the cost of disposal of carcases and with help for farmers who have lost stock. Beekeepers are also worried. Some of my pals have lost all their colonies and others some. Mine are well at present. I checked the hives yesterday and both colonies were alive. Within half an hour, there was a brief sunny period and as the sunlight fell on the hives, the bees began to fly. I just stood and thanked God, with tears on my face. We love our animals so much here on KTP and beyond.
> 
> I'm going to have to repeat a job that will not bring a smile to my face. About 3 weeks ago, in cold dry weather, I painted the remaining vegetable bed side panels and most of the shed, using a recommended wood stain that I'd not used before. I might as well not have bother my head. There is so little colour that the wood looks as though it wasn't painted so I have bought a big tin of my reliable and usual type and over the next couple of days, I'll paint the wood again. I like the place to have a cared-for look. I'd better pack up the remaining eggs as I hope to see my younger daughter and family a little later today. We have Monday and Tuesday as holidays and it should be dry wlthough still so cold. Easter is a lovely time of year.


Well while the paint job is a pain its great that your bees survived.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Gosh we sure had a much cooler night last night. It was only 7c and about 50 mins away in Ballarat it was 3c. It looks like we are back to typical Victoria temps. Today was nice 19c and they say we back to 27 at the weekend. Still no rain though.
> I got out in the garden for about an hour and a half today, finally. Tidied up some burnt plants etc and gave some feed.


Thats less than our minumum average for July our coldest month- and 3 is very cold.
But we are definitely in autumn now, mid 20s (mid 70s) for the next week. Overcast nearly all day. Have had a reasonable amount of rain over the last few days, but not enough. Sure can tell sumtumn is here as the days are so much shorter- and next weekend daylight saving finishes so will get dark even earlier. And the sun which shines straight in our windows in summer now comes at a angle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have caught up- and may as well post what I have been up to over the last 24 hours.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought this one was spectacular!


Absolutely stunning, we have had a week of sun with no rain here but bitterly cold. Off to lys to meet friends, do some knitting, have coffee and cake and plenty of chat - bliss!
Healing thoughts for everyone, have a good day/night wherever you are, may life treat you kindly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I have caught up- and may as well post what I have been up to over the last 24 hours.


well, you have been busy. Very nice work.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> mom made me a couple of shirts out of flour sacks.
> 
> sam


My dear husband's grandmother would have given a needy stranger the clothes off her back but one had to be greatly valued before she'd part with her flour bags. In the years after WW II, when fabric was expensive and hard to get, flour bags were used to make sheets and if one had farming relatives, one hoped to be given 6 to make a sheet for a double bed. During the 1970s, Granny gave me 12! I knew I had been honoured and was close to her heart. I made two good sheets and we used them for quite a while. By then, bed linen was inexpensive but that was of no consequence as the sheets honoured Granny's gift. She was a most accomplished woman and in her younger years, acted as the midwife in her area on the County Armagh and Monaghan border. She also gave me a tea set that she'd got in exchange for stamps collected after purchases in a store in the town nearby. The set is in a 1930s Art Deco style with triangle handles on the cups. A family treasure as many of our relatives didn't have much in material possessions.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> And on the weekend nearest to Anzac Day me or Julie will post a traditional Anzac Biscuit and you can remember it with us. Maybe Before you get rid of your cold weather I will post a Golden Syrup Dumpling recipe. Don't think it occuld be done with anything but Golden Syrup. But for now I will finish reading the KTP.


Golden syrup dumpling to keep out the cold, Darowil. Oh Darowil, it is so very cold. What is that I see??!! Why, it is a fleet of icebergs floating down the Irish Sea!!! Oh I'm such a fibber but seriously. It is cold. My plan to paint the vegetable bed sides and shed is on hold, otherwise I'll get my death of cold. I leave it with you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another Sunrise from Kaikoura, 1st April, 2013


Much nicer than any we get here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> mom made me a couple of shirts out of flour sacks.
> 
> sam


Mum did that too.She would take Dad's old work pants and make me pants from them. I guess I ruined too many pairs of tights sitting up on the fender helping with fix the cars.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Very quiet at home but I had a call from Fale, which is always nice, DGS loved his marshmallow bunny legs, DGD had eaten the ears off her white chocolate bunny, Bronwen was very busy studying, but glad to hear that I had had a really busy time at church.



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Julie. I hope you had a blessed Easter
> 
> Pontuf/Charlotte


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats less than our minumum average for July our coldest month- and 3 is very cold.
> But we are definitely in autumn now, mid 20s (mid 70s) for the next week.
> 
> Well, we are supposed to be having our spring here in Canada..was nice on the weekend, Saturday was 12C, but yesterday was cooler and today is only getting to OC with rain and chance of flurries. The snow is mostly gone except for the piles..which are slowly melting. I want summer!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have caught up- and may as well post what I have been up to over the last 24 hours.


All work, and no KP?

toe up socks?, the colours of the ASJ are great, and I will be looking forward to seeing the progress on your scarf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Absolutely stunning, we have had a week of sun with no rain here but bitterly cold. Off to lys to meet friends, do some knitting, have coffee and cake and plenty of chat - bliss!
> Healing thoughts for everyone, have a good day/night wherever you are, may life treat you kindly.


Thanks, dollyclaire! I do hope you have had a lovely time out- when you come to read this- your LYS sounds really great, from what you have said over time- wish we had one like that! Our local emporium is in a commercial desert, you have to walk a good 500m to a reasonable coffee place, negotiating one of the worst intersections in the whole district- fortunately controlled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Much nicer than any we get here.


It is so lovely- the vista over the ocean, would love to travel that coast again some day, in places the road is so close to the sea, that in rough weather the breakers send the spume over the road. The seal colony quite often is to be seen, basking on the rocks, and of course there is the Whale Watching company, from where are coming these beautiful photographs...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I just googled golden syrup and not only found descriptions of it, but I also found directions on how to make it at home. Interesting!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Thats less than our minumum average for July our coldest month- and 3 is very cold.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just googled golden syrup and not only found descriptions of it, but I also found directions on how to make it at home. Interesting!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Or if you were ever in the Chicago region, Rookie says it is on the shelves there now!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another Sunrise from Kaikoura, 1st April, 2013


Breathtaking!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another Sunrise from Kaikoura, 1st April, 2013


As always such a beautiful site... takes one's breath away, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been blessed to grow up with relatives that shared stories of growing up or living through the war years, our extended family had one grandmother who would sit and tell me stories of her youth, the hard times and the good, her father (or grandfather not sure of that) served in WWI, anyway, the point of this is she still had sheets, shirts, skirts made from flour sacks, meal bags and such, I was always in awe of how they made the tiny stitches by hand. From what I understand her pieces ended up in a museum in Arkansas somewhere. She lived to the age of 106, outlived 6 of her 9 children. I have one of her hankies, she embroidered with tiny blue flowers, I'd take a picture but I had it preserved or wrapped and really hate to open. I carried it at my wedding and hope that someday I can present it to the girl that Daniel chooses for his bride.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, an update here, we are taking care of sister with comfort care. after 2 horrible nites at N. home. i feel so awful she was put through that. but, then she went to dialysis sat, and after one hr. and getting nothing and they noticed she was not responding, they sent her to ER and i was on phone with dr then about being sent to nh with no orders for pain meds. he was the one who told me she was in the er. so i gathered all and we met in the room w her and i repeated what dr told me was the reality we were at. so we made a decision as a family to keep her comfortable. we have had some great family time. both girls have had their private time with their mom. yesterday jade rallied and sorta knew folks, the amonia level is rising, from time to time she wants to dangle her legs on side of bed, so we hold her up and let her, then usually give her something for her leg pain and she is peaceful then. she knew her oldest daughter yesterday, leslie was teasing her about wearing her panties, (its just an old joke between them two) sister was always so picky about her white cotten undies being pristeen, so everytime L would say to her she was wearing her undies, that she ran out of clean ones, her mom would knit her eyebrows up, like she always did and purse those lips, so we knew she heard Leslie. just a family moment. mom has been staying nites with her, (haven't told dad anything yet)the girls stayed yesterday and i will do he days while they work and go to school. friends have been great to come by and bring food items so we really don't have to leave the room even. iworried about guiding the family in this direction but God has comforted me and i know we made the right decision and at the right time. i have my kindle and have been keeping up with everything. love to all and thanks for prayers


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope that all had a wonderful Easter Day, ours was quiet which I loved :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Full of family phone calls of course, both sons called especially to talk to Nan, heard from friends and family far away which is always a special time. 
I spent part of the day working on a chest for a friend, just a small one to hold his trinkets and such in his bedroom. Will post a picture of the completed work. It's just a piece that I get from one of the craft stores, I just simply sand and either paint or stain then embellish (sometimes) then line the interior.. simple really. 
Sun is trying to break through the clouds, hope to have a warmer sunny day, weather channel has changed the outlook for the week and I'm lovin' it!!
Will be on and off for a bit.. need another cuppa :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, an update here, we are taking care of sister with comfort care. after 2 horrible nites at N. home. i feel so awful she was put through that. but, then she went to dialysis sat, and after one hr. and getting nothing and they noticed she was not responding, they sent her to ER and i was on phone with dr then about being sent to nh with no orders for pain meds. he was the one who told me she was in the er. so i gathered all and we met in the room w her and i repeated what dr told me was the reality we were at. so we made a decision as a family to keep her comfortable. we have had some great family time. both girls have had their private time with their mom. yesterday jade rallied and sorta knew folks, the amonia level is rising, from time to time she wants to dangle her legs on side of bed, so we hold her up and let her, then usually give her something for her leg pain and she is peaceful then. she knew her oldest daughter yesterday, leslie was teasing her about wearing her panties, (its just an old joke between them two) sister was always so picky about her white cotten undies being pristeen, so everytime L would say to her she was wearing her undies, that she ran out of clean ones, her mom would knit her eyebrows up, like she always did and purse those lips, so we knew she heard Leslie. just a family moment. mom has been staying nites with her, (haven't told dad anything yet)the girls stayed yesterday and i will do he days while they work and go to school. friends have been great to come by and bring food items so we really don't have to leave the room even. iworried about guiding the family in this direction but God has comforted me and i know we made the right decision and at the right time. i have my kindle and have been keeping up with everything. love to all and thanks for prayers


Keeping you and yours in our prayers, know this is a hard time in your lives, just know that we are all here and holding you close, always.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, have my coffee and I'm ready to start my day. 
Julie; thank you for the sunrise, nice eye candy first thing today, that is the place I would like to be.

Beverlyfarmboy; ever heard of the saying, " nice to have a man around the house", well even nicer to have two. LOL
:-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Darowil; wow busy bee, everything is just Beautiful .

Southern Gal; I know where you are now with your family and your self. Stay prayed up, before you start your day, and just do what you do. Know that you are thought of and being prayed for, you are not alone, I/we stand with you in spirit. While your cup is full, know that you can Handel it. I pray for you everyday, and will not stop, because I know the road you take. 
BIG HUG!!! MUCH LOVE!!!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Southern Gal, my thoughts and prayers are with you and with your family. {{{{HUGS}}}} to you.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thought you might like to see the progress of the Martin arrivals. They are not all here yet. A few come each day.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

It is a beautiful Monday morning, all the neighbors have left for their respective work places. Our schools are on spring break so I'm sure the children will be out on their bikes enjoying the sunshine!! 
The ground is a bit too wet to work in the garden, or to get the mower out for the lawn's first cut of the season. So I guess I'll just have to sit and knit for the day, LOL... find a sunny (with a bit of shade) place to enjoy being outside. A bit too early to bring the hammock out, our table umbrella broke in one of the wind storms, so have to replace that this year. But Mother Nature provided us with a tree that blocks the direct sun in the mornings, the afternoons we roast! 
Wishing for you a safe and wonderful day my friends.. Always keeping you with Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another Sunrise from Kaikoura, 1st April, 2013


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome Beverlyfarmboy, we enjoy having men at the tea party.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'm basically caught up ( may have missed a few pages in the middle but...) I think I need a second cup of coffee now. 
Welcome to all the newbies at Sams table, we are so glad you came and hope you come back often. 
Southern Gal, prayers and hugs are all I can say and give at a time like this. 
Otherwise I hope today finds everyone hale and hearty and having a marvelous day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, an update here, we are taking care of sister with comfort care.


Prayers have been with you through this we will continue with them...this is such a tough decision -- I love the title of "comfort and care" rather than hospice. A good friend of ours is a pallative care nurse and I'll pass that along to her.

Blessings to you and your family as you say good-bye to your loved ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KPers have mentioned the Finger Lakes region of NY and especially the wines from there. I saw this bit from a winery that has located in my hometown area of Northern Iowa (where we'd never seen wine grown in corn country). The winery is names Train Wreck Winery and is located at the previous Chicago NW Train Station in Algona, Iowa. I guess their wines must be pretty good! If you're ever through that area, drop in. I'll be back there for a class reunion in 2014.

We entered 3 TWW wines in the Finger Lakes International Wine Competition in NY. All three earned medals: Caboose (Silver), Marquette (Bronze), and Orphan Train (Bronze). We're very pleased, as this competition receives entries from all over the US, Canada, Western and Eastern Europe, and elsewhere around the globe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a wonderful time with family over the weekend - Saturday was spent with the grands and I'll post a picture of them going to the park - you can tell it was a little bit chilly at 55 degrees, but can tell they're loving it by their big smiles.

Sunday was wonderful with extended family - my SIL is a great cook and we had a wonderful meal - our contributions were rolls, potato au gratin and apple pie that had been baked in a paper sack (Google Elegant Farmer in Wisconsin).






I'm going to try to find a home recipe of it. Found it.

http://www.grouprecipes.com/21153/apple-pie-baked-in-a-bag.html

DGS had a playmate his age -- she's the daughter of my nephew's girlfriend and DGD had a playmate in her 2nd cousin -- so much fun to watch them grow. DGS was at a birthday party on Friday night and we think he may have gotten pink eye (conjunctivitis) from there---his eye was quite red when we got home yesterday and DD is at doctor's right now. She'll bring him here when she's done with the appointment and she'll head off to work. Won't get much knitting done, but will spend time coloring, etc. so should be a quiet day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had flour sack clothes growing up - Mom always made our pajamas so we all had some made out of the sacks. But, most of them were used for dish towels or pillow cases. I had dresses and shorts made out of them too. I still have some that I was able to snag before my Mom left Iowa to retire in FL. I'll take picture when I get them out to see if you remember the floral patterns?!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, an update here, we are taking care of sister with comfort care. after 2 horrible nites at N. home. i feel so awful she was put through that. but, then she went to dialysis sat, and after one hr. and getting nothing and they noticed she was not responding, they sent her to ER and i was on phone with dr then about being sent to nh with no orders for pain meds. he was the one who told me she was in the er. so i gathered all and we met in the room w her and i repeated what dr told me was the reality we were at. so we made a decision as a family to keep her comfortable. we have had some great family time. both girls have had their private time with their mom. yesterday jade rallied and sorta knew folks, the amonia level is rising, from time to time she wants to dangle her legs on side of bed, so we hold her up and let her, then usually give her something for her leg pain and she is peaceful then. she knew her oldest daughter yesterday, leslie was teasing her about wearing her panties, (its just an old joke between them two) sister was always so picky about her white cotten undies being pristeen, so everytime L would say to her she was wearing her undies, that she ran out of clean ones, her mom would knit her eyebrows up, like she always did and purse those lips, so we knew she heard Leslie. just a family moment. mom has been staying nites with her, (haven't told dad anything yet)the girls stayed yesterday and i will do he days while they work and go to school. friends have been great to come by and bring food items so we really don't have to leave the room even. iworried about guiding the family in this direction but God has comforted me and i know we made the right decision and at the right time. i have my kindle and have been keeping up with everything. love to all and thanks for prayers


Prayers for you and yours during this difficult time.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress of the Martin arrivals. They are not all here yet. A few come each day.


WOW! That's impressive.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southern Gal, sending healing energy to you and your family.
Sassy Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but does comfort care mean you have sister at home? What ever the situation, praying for you, SG.



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, an update here, we are taking care of sister with comfort care. after 2 horrible nites at N. home. i feel so awful she was put through that. but, then she went to dialysis sat, and after one hr. and getting nothing and they noticed she was not responding, they sent her to ER and i was on phone with dr then about being sent to nh with no orders for pain meds. he was the one who told me she was in the er. so i gathered all and we met in the room w her and i repeated what dr told me was the reality we were at. so we made a decision as a family to keep her comfortable. we have had some great family time. both girls have had their private time with their mom. yesterday jade rallied and sorta knew folks, the amonia level is rising, from time to time she wants to dangle her legs on side of bed, so we hold her up and let her, then usually give her something for her leg pain and she is peaceful then. she knew her oldest daughter yesterday, leslie was teasing her about wearing her panties, (its just an old joke between them two) sister was always so picky about her white cotten undies being pristeen, so everytime L would say to her she was wearing her undies, that she ran out of clean ones, her mom would knit her eyebrows up, like she always did and purse those lips, so we knew she heard Leslie. just a family moment. mom has been staying nites with her, (haven't told dad anything yet)the girls stayed yesterday and i will do he days while they work and go to school. friends have been great to come by and bring food items so we really don't have to leave the room even. iworried about guiding the family in this direction but God has comforted me and i know we made the right decision and at the right time. i have my kindle and have been keeping up with everything. love to all and thanks for prayers


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Had my breakfast while reading the post. The steel cut oats work well in my crockpot. I use 1/4 cup oats and just less than a cup of water. Put them in before bed and start them when I wake up. Takes about an hour and half to cook. Add stevia and blueberries and some almond milk. Ate a tangelo while waiting. 

Loved the sunrise pic. Overcast today and spitting rain so no sunrise today. 

Nice sweater. I haven't attempted any but a baby kimono. Guess it will go on my bucket list along with socks!

I was concentrating on the scarf pattern but I think my brain was playing an early April Fools joke on me. And when I started on the Wingspan, the yarn decided to tangle and I had to completely rewind the ball. Unfortunately had to cut and tie in a couple of places because I couldn't get the knots undone. And the sad part is, I had wound that ball in the first place! 

Off to do another 12 rows if the TV. Hope everyone has a great start to their week.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Siouxann, and Marianne, thank you- the credit goes to this photographer working down at Kaikoura- it is such a lovely spot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Patches! 
about to make my coffee, but have discovered my favourite program- the BBC News has been cut, and we now have 'infomercials' GROAN. Can no longer KP while I catch up with the world.



Patches39 said:


> Hi, have my coffee and I'm ready to start my day.
> Julie; thank you for the sunrise, nice eye candy first thing today, that is the place I would like to be.
> 
> Beverlyfarmboy; ever heard of the saying, " nice to have a man around the house", well even nicer to have two. LOL
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress of the Martin arrivals. They are not all here yet. A few come each day.


That is so lovely that they have a home to come to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous!!


I can't take the credit for this one- only for finding and sharing it!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Darowil, he has not exactly teased me but has made sure everyone knows about it lol. Think his greatest delight at the time was telling my mum lol. Think the worst one involving the car and me was about 5 years ago, maybe more I was not in a good mood and was taking it out on him while sitting in the passenger seat of the car, I was really giving him what for. He had his window open and it had been raining heavily, as we drove along we passed a car coming in opposit direction that went through a puddle, the water whooshed up and through the drivers window past my husband, not a drop did he get but it soaked me immediately shutting me up in shock. Not a word or a laugh did my husband utter, how he did it I will never know lol, he does tease me about that and frequently reminds me what happens if i keep on at him lol.



darowil said:


> :-D :-D :-D How sweet of him to come and resuce you- has he ever teased you about it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Your diligence is commendable, Kathy!

stevia came on the local shelves, and disappeared over a year ago. May have only been such a few that bought it!



kehinkle said:


> Had my breakfast while reading the post. The steel cut oats work well in my crockpot. I use 1/4 cup oats and just less than a cup of water. Put them in before bed and start them when I wake up. Takes about an hour and half to cook. Add stevia and blueberries and some almond milk. Ate a tangelo while waiting.
> 
> Loved the sunrise pic. Overcast today and spitting rain so no sunrise today.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

SG-prayers continuing for your sister and family. I hope that she can be made comfortable.

Rookie-love Elegant Farmer pies

Darowil-your ASJ is lovely. I'm at the point of picking up stitches along the front but have had to put it aside for now due to inability to concentrate. Will take it back home with me and finish it there.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Southern girl, I continue to pray for your sister and your family. May God give you strength. I know he will bless you for making her end days comfortable and as pleasant as possible. I know she must feel your love around her.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello to all! Spent Easter at dear son and dear daughter-in-law's house. We planned to take them out to eat, so there would be no work for anyone, but they surprised us and grilled steaks, potatoes and a mixture of peppers, onions and mushrooms. It was delicious! We had coconut macaroons for dessert  The macaroons brought back a memory of when dear son was in high school and I found a recipe for chocolate macaroons to make. I even had the right size of scoop called for in the recipe but the macaroons were huge at the end and he remembered that and how good they were. I believe it was a recipe presented on the Martha Stewart TV show a long time ago  That was good for a laugh. He said the macaroons I made were as big as his head. We laughed...not true, of course, but a fun memory none-the-less. 

Today I am going to start the first of 3 wash cloths. We were informed that our dear niece is 3 months pregnant with her first. We are to have our Easter gathering with dear husband's side of the family this coming Sunday so I thought I would give them to dear niece then. One will have an "H" (her married last name starts with H), one will have a dog on it (they have a hunting dog) and one will be the State of Minnesota with a stitch marking where their town is...wash cloths can be educational too  I have a 3 mo. size pair of baby socks ready for month #4 and hope I can continue to find little things to make and send to her. Something to look forward to for each month of her pregnancy  Now I have to write down what I'm doing so if/when her brother gets married and has children, I will have to do the same for him  

Does anyone else have trouble finding sandals for the summer that fit your feet? I have such troubles and am to the point where my precious sandals have had it and need to be replaced. They were purchased at Target many, many, many moons ago, when they used to carry their "Exhilaration" brand of shoes. I have little toes that like to find their way out of strappy sandals and the kind with the piece that goes between the big and second toe has to be flat, can't be rounded or I get blisters. I have a high arch, which in itself presents problems. I tell ya! I'm tempted to get out the duct tape and repair my old sandals and also to purchase something called "liquid rubber" to squirt into the cracks in the soles. I'm so frustrated! I did find some sandals on Patternfish to make called Airy Scuffs. You stitch them out of wool and felt them until they fit your feet and when dry, you paint the bottoms of the soles with a product called "Plasti-dip" and you can wear them outside and all over. Might have to give that a try, if I can't find anything else that works.

Sorry for the book, I've written!!! Hope you all have a great day/evening!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW that is inspirational.



Lurker 2 said:


> Another Sunrise from Kaikoura, 1st April, 2013


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello all, what a nice morning here at almost 60. I am so looking forward to spending some time outside between pollen season and "too hot to breath" season.
Not much planned for the day other then PT for the hand. Had the kids over yesterday but they were stuck in the house the whole time as it rained like there was no tomorrow. Soon they will be able to bring their bikes to ride. 
Counting the days until we take our big road trip and thinking I may want to start a list so I don't forget anything. Will be traveling with my 2 DD's and 4 grands ranging from 4 months to 14 years. I still say weather permitting as there is no telling what it will do in 3 weeks.

SouthernGal, sending you hugs at this is a difficult time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello to all! Spent Easter at dear son and dear daughter-in-law's house. We planned to take them out to eat, so there would be no work for anyone, but they surprised us and grilled steaks, potatoes and a mixture of peppers, onions and mushrooms. It was delicious! We had coconut macaroons for dessert  The macaroons brought back a memory of when dear son was in high school and I found a recipe for chocolate macaroons to make. I even had the right size of scoop called for in the recipe but the macaroons were huge at the end and he remembered that and how good they were. I believe it was a recipe presented on the Martha Stewart TV show a long time ago  That was good for a laugh. He said the macaroons I made were as big as his head. We laughed...not true, of course, but a fun memory none-the-less.
> 
> Today I am going to start the first of 3 wash cloths. We were informed that our dear niece is 3 months pregnant with her first. We are to have our Easter gathering with dear husband's side of the family this coming Sunday so I thought I would give them to dear niece then. One will have an "H" (her married last name starts with H), one will have a dog on it (they have a hunting dog) and one will be the State of Minnesota with a stitch marking where their town is...wash cloths can be educational too  I have a 3 mo. size pair of baby socks ready for month #4 and hope I can continue to find little things to make and send to her. Something to look forward to for each month of her pregnancy  Now I have to write down what I'm doing so if/when her brother gets married and has children, I will have to do the same for him
> 
> ...


I do sympathise trying to find sandals! When I last was being fitted for a pair, during some 'retail therapy' when I visited Christchurch in November, the salesman brought out sandals costing $300+, we adjusted down to my budget level very quickly, nice though the others were!
My feet don't seem to be built for the average sandal though, and I know all about blisters with thongs- my word I have had some doozies. No holiday for America today! We always have Easter Monday off- although the shops are usually open!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KPers have mentioned the Finger Lakes region of NY and especially the wines from there. I saw this bit from a winery that has located in my hometown area of Northern Iowa (where we'd never seen wine grown in corn country). The winery is names Train Wreck Winery and is located at the previous Chicago NW Train Station in Algona, Iowa. I guess their wines must be pretty good! If you're ever through that area, drop in. I'll be back there for a class reunion in 2014.
> 
> We entered 3 TWW wines in the Finger Lakes International Wine Competition in NY. All three earned medals: Caboose (Silver), Marquette (Bronze), and Orphan Train (Bronze). We're very pleased, as this competition receives entries from all over the US, Canada, Western and Eastern Europe, and elsewhere around the globe


Rookie, Next time I go down to the big wine store in Ithaca, I'll have to look for those wines. That will be an easy name to remember - very clever!! Wonderful that they they've already won some medals. I'm always ready to try a new wine or two. Thanks,Paula
'


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yesterday was the AA birthday party meeting for those of us who celebrated our AA birthdays in the month of March. As I was asked to share my 31 years of sobriety, I dashed off a poem yesterday afternoon and sent it and some other words to the AA group meeting. (I was not able to attend the whole meeting as I had Easter Mass for part of this time. So I wrote up my share before the meeting and the moderators posted it for me.) I dedicated this poem to all the folks in AA. I share it with you. It really is a breakthrough for me as I have not been able to put my alcoholism into a poem before, the realism of it was too horrific for me.) Zoe 

*The Road to Freedom*
I trudge the road, 
the path of perils 
that are strewn 
along the journey to freedom.
Oh, there is beauty too 
Flowers that bloom with 
A glorious array of color,
And smells of splendor 
That delight the senses. 
I skip along through
The nodding blossoms.
I stumble and hurt myself
As I did not expect the rocks,
The fork in the road,
The potholes of mire
That live in the corners of my mind
Filled with terrors of what was 
And the possibilities they will return 
To haunt me.
And they do haunt me.
But wait
What do I feel and see?
It is the hands of my fellow alcoholics 
They have come to hold my hand 
They have come to support me
And I see their love and concern
Reflected in their eyes of understanding.
Step by step, 
I know that I will arrive at my destination
My Higher Power has paved the road for me
And I am stronger for the hands of AA
That stabilize me.
I realize that I can sing on my way;
I can go on
For I am not alone
In this journey of freedom.

Written by Zoe, March 31, 2013, for my AABirthday Celebration


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW that is inspirational.


This photographer is doing an excellent job portraying Kaikoura!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I can see this one turning up in their literature at some point!



5mmdpns said:


> Yesterday was the AA birthday party meeting for those of us who celebrated our AA birthdays in the month of March. As I was asked to share my 31 years of sobriety, I dashed off a poem yesterday afternoon and sent it and some other words to the AA group meeting. (I was not able to attend the whole meeting as I had Easter Mass for part of this time. So I wrote up my share before the meeting and the moderators posted it for me.) I dedicated this poem to all the folks in AA. I share it with you. It really is a breakthrough for me as I have not been able to put my alcoholism into a poem before, the realism of it was too horrific for me.) Zoe
> 
> *The Road to Freedom*
> I trudge the road,
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your ASJ is great! I'm quite impressed. Mine is still sitting and waiting. Your traveling vine is coming along nicely and why am I not surprise that the socks are wonderful!\

I have a question I need to ask you about the tail on the dead fish hat so I'll be watching for when you are online.



darowil said:


> Well I have caught up- and may as well post what I have been up to over the last 24 hours.


  :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can see this one turning up in their literature at some point!


Yes, I have been asked to submit it to their publishing department along with the Midnight Rainbow. I will do that today sometime. Zoe 
BTW, I do want to give heartfelt thanks to all of you KTPers who have supported me through the last few months of my own difficult journey of freedom! You have really helped me get through this. I can say I am a better person for your prayers, love, and support. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it is about 2 am in Adelaide!



Gweniepooh said:


> Your ASJ is great! I'm quite impressed. Mine is still sitting and waiting. Your traveling vine is coming along nicely and why am I not surprise that the socks are wonderful!\
> 
> I have a question I need to ask you about the tail on the dead fish hat so I'll be watching for when you are online.
> 
> :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is great Zoe, a real testimony partly to your talent, but also to your strength facing this battle day by day, there is never a cured alcoholic, only a recovering one.



5mmdpns said:


> Yes, I have been asked to submit it to their publishing department along with the Midnight Rainbow. I will do that today sometime. Zoe
> BTW, I do want to give heartfelt thanks to all of you KTPers who have supported me through the last few months of my own difficult journey of freedom! You have really helped me get through this. I can say I am a better person for your prayers, love, and support. Zoe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, I have been asked to submit it to their publishing department along with the Midnight Rainbow. I will do that today sometime. Zoe
> BTW, I do want to give heartfelt thanks to all of you KTPers who have supported me through the last few months of my own difficult journey of freedom! You have really helped me get through this. I can say I am a better person for your prayers, love, and support. Zoe


Beautiful poem, Zoe! You are here for all of us and we are here for you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Zoe,
I love your poem. Would be therapeutic if my DH could put words to his feelings also. We have traveled this road for years and he is doing well but it is ever vigilance to stay the course.
BTW, our oldest GD is a Zoe as well.
Ev


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't believe all the new tea party folks lately and I know I'll miss some so let me just say a big welcome to all the new folks. You will love the tea party. This is such a caring and sharing group of men and women. Please jump in the conversations anytime and also share some of your work.

Southern Gal know that you and yours are in my prayers daily. Many hugs sent to you through this time. Your family is so blessed to have you.

Zoe your poetry is wonderful. Keep it up; you grace us all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just wanted to relay this message to you from my friend regarding her son who has leukemia. Thank you all for your prayers a few days ago when he was so sick:

"We had a GREAT Easter Sunday! Ben was up and about, hunting Easter eggs, enjoying his basket and able to sit up and visit with my dad and other friends at dinner. I am so thankful for all the prayers you prayed for him. If you would have seen how sick he was Friday, you would believe this was another miracle. Again, I thank all of you for praying."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is so good to hear, Angora!



Angora1 said:


> Just wanted to relay this message to you from my friend regarding her son who has leukemia. Thank you all for your prayers a few days ago when he was so sick:
> 
> "We had a GREAT Easter Sunday! Ben was up and about, hunting Easter eggs, enjoying his basket and able to sit up and visit with my dad and other friends at dinner. I am so thankful for all the prayers you prayed for him. If you would have seen how sick he was Friday, you would believe this was another miracle. Again, I thank all of you for praying."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal, thinking of you with love and wanted to say that you are doing such a great job making sure your sister is with family and not in pain. Sending you hugs and prayers at this most difficult time, but know you are making it as beautiful as it can be for your sister.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> Zoe,
> I love your poem. Would be therapeutic if my DH could put words to his feelings also. We have traveled this road for years and he is doing well but it is ever vigilance to stay the course.
> BTW, our oldest GD is a Zoe as well.
> Ev


Hi, well, I dont know if it would be a theraputic outlet for him, you would be more knowledgeable on that. It certainly would not hurt him any if he wanted to give it a go. Each of us expresses ourselves in different but same ways -- they are all an extension of what we are and what we are feeling, our hopes, dreams, experiences. I am glad your DH is doing so well. I know he would be the first one to say that he could not do this journey without you by his side.  You can share my poem with him if you like, I dont mind, and it is out there now in cyberspace. I have not said anything that will compromise the anonimity of AA members, and it is no secret that I am an alcoholic involved with AA. Zoe 
BTW, Zoe is a good name to have! :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

MawMaw12, How very cool! Do purple martins nest in all parts of the country? I would love to have some here.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Such good news about Ben! May he continue to improve in health!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers also for all who deal with addictions, whatever they mey be. For many years I was a member of Overeaters Anonymous, and the program worked for me, until I quit working the program. I know I should go back. It would probably help me with the diabetes as well as the weight. Right now, it takes more courage than I have.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> My thoughts and prayers also for all who deal with addictions, whatever they mey be. For many years I was a member of Overeaters Anonymous, and the program worked for me, until I quit working the program. I know I should go back. It would probably help me with the diabetes as well as the weight. Right now, it takes more courage than I have.


Prayers for encouragement and strength to return to what works for you! I pray a light of hope will guide you for what you need in your life. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Such good news about Ben! May he continue to improve in health!!


 :thumbup: ditto from me!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

siouxann said:


> MawMaw12, How very cool! Do purple martins nest in all parts of the country? I would love to have some here.


This web site will show you their range. They go back to South America in the cold months. They usually leave us the last of July.

www.purplemartins-r-us/migration-map-t-10.html

Sorry I don't know how to attach it as a link.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> This web site will show you their range. They go back to South America in the cold months. They usually leave us the last of July.
> 
> www.purplemartins-r-us/migration-map-t-10.html
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to attach it as a link.


Your link says it is broken. Even with the http:// in front of it the page will not come up. Try this one for the migration of purple martins.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=purple+martins+migration+map&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=kcdZUYPSLqzx0wH78IDICg&ved=0CEcQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=698#imgrc=ClqETOLlfmMTkM%3A%3BLIPsO9VdG5APdM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fforestlaketimes.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2012%252F07%252FSP_Martin-map-1-258x300.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fforestlaketimes.com%252F2012%252F07%252F18%252Fthe-amazing-flight-of-the-purple-martin%252F%3B258%3B300

And this one
http://forestlaketimes.com/2012/07/18/the-amazing-flight-of-the-purple-martin/


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Prayers for encouragement and strength to return to what works for you! I pray a light of hope will guide you for what you need in your life. Zoe


Thank you!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

5mmdpns, thank you so much for your help.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Purple martins are beautiful. I read the articles about them, and will see it I can get a colony started here. Probably not this year, but definitely next! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yesterday was the AA birthday party meeting for those of us who celebrated our AA birthdays in the month of March. As I was asked to share my 31 years of sobriety, I dashed off a poem yesterday afternoon and sent it and some other words to the AA group meeting. (I was not able to attend the whole meeting as I had Easter Mass for part of this time. So I wrote up my share before the meeting and the moderators posted it for me.) I dedicated this poem to all the folks in AA. I share it with you. It really is a breakthrough for me as I have not been able to put my alcoholism into a poem before, the realism of it was too horrific for me.) Zoe
> 
> *The Road to Freedom*
> I trudge the road,
> ...


WOW, No words just tears so beautiful and true. WOW


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Zoe - beautiful name and beautiful poem to celebrate this important anniversary! I'm sure that the sentiments will resonnate with many for many different reasons.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Patches. It was truly words from my heart because of the experience/s I had. I have the words of hope that I also hold within me. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Zoe - beautiful name and beautiful poem to celebrate this important anniversary! I'm sure that the sentiments will resonnate with many for many different reasons.


You are right about this. Thank you. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here is the receipt I found for Butternut Cookies. I must say they taste very much like some that my grandmother used to make. 


Butternut snap cookies
Ingredients
2 tablespoons butter
¾ cup sugar (original recipe suggests 1 cup)
1 egg 
½ teaspoon cream of tartar
1 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda
Pinch salt
1½ cups flour, sifted
½ teaspoon vanilla essence
1 cup desiccated coconut
2 tablespoons golden syrup
1 tablespoon milk

Directions
Preheat oven to 360°F / 180°C
Cream together all the wet ingredients and sugar
In a separate bowl mix together the rest of the ingredients
Add the dry ingredients to the wet ingredients and mix until incorporated
Place small balls on a baking tray, flatten and bake until golden brown and delicious, about 10- 12 minutes.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Patches. It was truly words from my heart because of the experience/s I had. I have the words of hope that I also hold within me. Zoe


And you pass them on to me/and others. THANKS


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the sock pattern I love those kind of heels. Also I was wondering about the Wingspan workshop? Did I miss it?


thewren said:


> here is a free sock pattern i really like - available for free after 1 april.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanilla-socks-toe-up--afterthought-heel


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i better hustle and get back on here - i've been fighting a sinus headache today - just bad enough to knock me out of kilter. 

the children seem to have survived their first day back in school in nine days - think they wanted another week. i told them the way time was flying june would be here before they knew it. 

here it is the first of april - and a lovely day it has been - abet a bit cool but i can tolerate the cool where there are blue skies and sunshine. the cats were out on the stoop sunning themselves for a while - taking a leasurely bath. if i tried to lift my leg they way they do i would never walk again.

still trying to explain to survivor kitty that the corner of the bathroom is not the same as outside. the door was open wide enough for her to get out - i think she is just being lazy. i placed her lazy butt out on the porch midpoop and told her she was going to stay out for a while. you would think she would learn.

have no idea how many pages i have to catch up on but i best get to it.

sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Zoe, your poem is so beautiful! You have expressed the feelings of so many who walk that path daily. Blessings to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - keebler is a brand name here - i'm not sure if you have them in your groceries or not. here they sell a variety of cookies and crackers.

sam



darowil said:


> Never heard of them- but htey could well be used in place of Butternut Snaps if they make such good pie crusts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful Zoe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you get snow darowil? is there any part of australia that stays warm year around?

sam



darowil said:


> Thats less than our minumum average for July our coldest month- and 3 is very cold.
> But we are definitely in autumn now, mid 20s (mid 70s) for the next week. Overcast nearly all day. Have had a reasonable amount of rain over the last few days, but not enough. Sure can tell sumtumn is here as the days are so much shorter- and next weekend daylight saving finishes so will get dark even earlier. And the sun which shines straight in our windows in summer now comes at a angle.


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome Beverlyfarmboy, we enjoy having men at the tea party.


Why, Thank you! nice to be here. My sister lives in San Antonio, and my son's gf lives in Jackson, WY. It must still be wintery up there? I would imagine. We are warmish today, with a quick thunderstorm passed through a little bit ago. I am getting anxious to start some seeds and even start a new garden in the yard, since a couple years ago we had two trees taken down.

Tim


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow darowil - i am impressed with all you are getting done - i love the socks - great color - they look warm - the traveling vine scarf - i am so anxious to see it finished - the color so far is stunning - i really like the way you stripped the asj - anxious to see you model it.

sam



darowil said:


> Well I have caught up- and may as well post what I have been up to over the last 24 hours.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress of the Martin arrivals. They are not all here yet. A few come each day.


I love these elegant martins, lovely to see your photos. Are they like the UK ones, twittering to one another all the time? It's such a happy sound.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are your summers like dollyclaire?

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Absolutely stunning, we have had a week of sun with no rain here but bitterly cold. Off to lys to meet friends, do some knitting, have coffee and cake and plenty of chat - bliss!
> Healing thoughts for everyone, have a good day/night wherever you are, may life treat you kindly.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I'm really bihind on this and last weeks tea party I'm just going to keep reading. I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter and the good memories were made and the not so good ones have faded through the years. We went to my MILs for dinner it was great! Yummy food! and fun meeting a couple of new ones (Neices' boy friends) My MIL made a beautiful Zucchini bread it was dark colored like meat loaf so I took some with my potatoes and vegs I took a bite and Was very surprised it was sweet and tasted like cinnamon! I saved it for the end of my dinner, I think I would have enjoyed it much more if I'd know what it was before I tasted it! 
We have some nice sunshine today and those little tree frogs (peepers) are still singing even though it is 32 degrees outside!! They live in the pond across the street and they sing all day and night they know it's spring even if we dont think so! 
I've just started cleaning out my very small craft/office room and there's no good storage without stacking bins on the floor and in the way so I guess I'll approach my daughter about using a shelf in her room hmmmm hope that goes over well! my fleece, knitting and yarn are mixed up... a daunting task for sure!!
Hope everyone has some sunshine today, it's so energizing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

besidess flour sacks - you could also use feed sack material - now they use paper.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> My dear husband's grandmother would have given a needy stranger the clothes off her back but one had to be greatly valued before she'd part with her flour bags. In the years after WW II, when fabric was expensive and hard to get, flour bags were used to make sheets and if one had farming relatives, one hoped to be given 6 to make a sheet for a double bed. During the 1970s, Granny gave me 12! I knew I had been honoured and was close to her heart. I made two good sheets and we used them for quite a while. By then, bed linen was inexpensive but that was of no consequence as the sheets honoured Granny's gift. She was a most accomplished woman and in her younger years, acted as the midwife in her area on the County Armagh and Monaghan border. She also gave me a tea set that she'd got in exchange for stamps collected after purchases in a store in the town nearby. The set is in a 1930s Art Deco style with triangle handles on the cups. A family treasure as many of our relatives didn't have much in material possessions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a regular tom boy.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Mum did that too.She would take Dad's old work pants and make me pants from them. I guess I ruined too many pairs of tights sitting up on the fender helping with fix the cars.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i right there with you junelouise - i have had enough of cold weather for one winter. it was not quite 40 degrees when i went over to heidi's for breakfast this morning around nine-thirty. don't know how much warmer it got - but if it was up to be it would be 90 in the shade.

sam



Junelouise said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Thats less than our minumum average for July our coldest month- and 3 is very cold.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> Why, Thank you! nice to be here. My sister lives in San Antonio, and my son's gf lives in Jackson, WY. It must still be wintery up there? I would imagine. We are warmish today, with a quick thunderstorm passed through a little bit ago. I am getting anxious to start some seeds and even start a new garden in the yard, since a couple years ago we had two trees taken down.
> 
> Tim


Another welcome here beverlyfarmboy! I agree, good weather can't come too soon for me here! I love gardens and my husband has a large garden and he loves it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Another welcome here beverlyfarmboy! I agree, good weather can't come too soon for me here! I love gardens and my husband has a large garden and he loves it!


Welcome!! I'm itching to get some seeds and plants in the ground too, but can't chance it for awhile yet. What do you plan on planting? I'm going to do lettuce, carrots, green onions, tomatoes and peppers. That's about all I have room for in the space we currently have allocated for vegetables - the other corner of the yard is flowers. I need to redo some of those and also redo a border around our family room window, so plenty to do once I can get out and play in the dirt. I have a niece in the Boston area --- but then, my family is so huge, I have relatives in just about every state!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother could make the tiniest stitches also - she said when she was growing up they had to learn to handsew long before they were allowed to use the sewing machine. she made her wedding gown and a lot of it was hand stitches.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I have been blessed to grow up with relatives that shared stories of growing up or living through the war years, our extended family had one grandmother who would sit and tell me stories of her youth, the hard times and the good, her father (or grandfather not sure of that) served in WWI, anyway, the point of this is she still had sheets, shirts, skirts made from flour sacks, meal bags and such, I was always in awe of how they made the tiny stitches by hand. From what I understand her pieces ended up in a museum in Arkansas somewhere. She lived to the age of 106, outlived 6 of her 9 children. I have one of her hankies, she embroidered with tiny blue flowers, I'd take a picture but I had it preserved or wrapped and really hate to open. I carried it at my wedding and hope that someday I can present it to the girl that Daniel chooses for his bride.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yesterday was the AA birthday party meeting for those of us who celebrated our AA birthdays in the month of March. As I was asked to share my 31 years of sobriety, I dashed off a poem yesterday afternoon and sent it and some other words to the AA group meeting. (I was not able to attend the whole meeting as I had Easter Mass for part of this time. So I wrote up my share before the meeting and the moderators posted it for me.) I dedicated this poem to all the folks in AA. I share it with you. It really is a breakthrough for me as I have not been able to put my alcoholism into a poem before, the realism of it was too horrific for me.) Zoe
> 
> *The Road to Freedom*
> I trudge the road,
> ...


Zoe, what you have gone through to get this far I really can't imagine, but I appreciate your achievements.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing painfree sleep for your sister - and god's strength to you and yours during this time. not an easy time but is sounds like everyone is on the same page and that makes it easier on everyone. just remember we are here and we have your back.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, an update here, we are taking care of sister with comfort care. after 2 horrible nites at N. home. i feel so awful she was put through that. but, then she went to dialysis sat, and after one hr. and getting nothing and they noticed she was not responding, they sent her to ER and i was on phone with dr then about being sent to nh with no orders for pain meds. he was the one who told me she was in the er. so i gathered all and we met in the room w her and i repeated what dr told me was the reality we were at. so we made a decision as a family to keep her comfortable. we have had some great family time. both girls have had their private time with their mom. yesterday jade rallied and sorta knew folks, the amonia level is rising, from time to time she wants to dangle her legs on side of bed, so we hold her up and let her, then usually give her something for her leg pain and she is peaceful then. she knew her oldest daughter yesterday, leslie was teasing her about wearing her panties, (its just an old joke between them two) sister was always so picky about her white cotten undies being pristeen, so everytime L would say to her she was wearing her undies, that she ran out of clean ones, her mom would knit her eyebrows up, like she always did and purse those lips, so we knew she heard Leslie. just a family moment. mom has been staying nites with her, (haven't told dad anything yet)the girls stayed yesterday and i will do he days while they work and go to school. friends have been great to come by and bring food items so we really don't have to leave the room even. iworried about guiding the family in this direction but God has comforted me and i know we made the right decision and at the right time. i have my kindle and have been keeping up with everything. love to all and thanks for prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mawmaw12 - do you notice you have less mesquitoes because of the martins? i should think they would keep the population down.

how high are they off the ground? they look great.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress of the Martin arrivals. They are not all here yet. A few come each day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> a regular tom boy.
> 
> sam


   Through and though, but I have been told I clean up pretty good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> besidess flour sacks - you could also use feed sack material - now they use paper.
> 
> sam


The feed bags I get aren't paper. I have made many shopping bags from them. I am in the process of figuring out how to make a carpet/rug for Elishia to use outside her camper this summer. they are great for using out on the deck, at the beach...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny melyn.

sam



melyn said:


> Darowil, he has not exactly teased me but has made sure everyone knows about it lol. Think his greatest delight at the time was telling my mum lol. Think the worst one involving the car and me was about 5 years ago, maybe more I was not in a good mood and was taking it out on him while sitting in the passenger seat of the car, I was really giving him what for. He had his window open and it had been raining heavily, as we drove along we passed a car coming in opposit direction that went through a puddle, the water whooshed up and through the drivers window past my husband, not a drop did he get but it soaked me immediately shutting me up in shock. Not a word or a laugh did my husband utter, how he did it I will never know lol, he does tease me about that and frequently reminds me what happens if i keep on at him lol.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> besidess flour sacks - you could also use feed sack material - now they use paper.
> 
> sam


By co-incidence, I found one of our old feed sack bed sheets when back at our family home last year. I remember them from when my Grandma was still alive and running the farm in the 50's, but think they are a lot older than that. We used the cotton sacks for sheets and aprons etc, but the hessian ones as the base for rag rugs. These now seem to be quite trendy!! However, my dad was never keen to let us have any sacks as they had a value against the next feed order, so we didn't get to use many. The other use I remember was for putting a young calf in (head poking out) to take it to market. I was sometimes kept off school for a day to look after the calf as it travelled in the back of the car, sucking my fingers for comfort.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Southern Gal, we are all here for you night and day. Your family and your sister are in our hearts and prayers. I also send soothing painfree sleep and I feel for your nieces. Knowing you are there for them and your sister must be such a huge comfort to them . You are an amazing person, aunt, sister...you have given so much to so many these last months. Please take care of yourself. And please reach out to all your friends here at Sam's table. 
XO
Pontuf/Charlotte



thewren said:


> soothing painfree sleep for your sister - and god's strength to you and yours during this time. not an easy time but is sounds like everyone is on the same page and that makes it easier on everyone. just remember we are here and we have your back.
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Zoe, your poem is so beautiful! You have expressed the feelings of so many who walk that path daily. Blessings to you.


Thank you. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful Zoe.


Thank you! and thank you everyone! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where will the big road trip take you - i think you are very brave taking the four grands.

sam



EJS said:


> Hello all, what a nice morning here at almost 60. I am so looking forward to spending some time outside between pollen season and "too hot to breath" season.
> Not much planned for the day other then PT for the hand. Had the kids over yesterday but they were stuck in the house the whole time as it rained like there was no tomorrow. Soon they will be able to bring their bikes to ride.
> Counting the days until we take our big road trip and thinking I may want to start a list so I don't forget anything. Will be traveling with my 2 DD's and 4 grands ranging from 4 months to 14 years. I still say weather permitting as there is no telling what it will do in 3 weeks.
> 
> SouthernGal, sending you hugs at this is a difficult time.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Zoe, your poem is so beautiful! You have expressed the feelings of so many who walk that path daily. Blessings to you.


May I echo Siouxann's words, Zoe. An inspiration. You are so precious to us.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Southern Gal, we are all here for you night and day. Your family and your sister are in our hearts and prayers. I also send soothing painfree sleep and I feel for your nieces. Knowing you are there for them and your sister must be such a huge comfort to them . You are an amazing person, aunt, sister...you have given so much to so many these last months. Please take care of yourself. And please reach out to all your friends here at Sam's table.
> XO
> Pontuf/Charlotte


Can I add my good wishes too?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very dynamic poem five - as all your poems are - you are certainly gifted - thank you so much for sharing it with us - and a happy birthday to you with many more in the future.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Yesterday was the AA birthday party meeting for those of us who celebrated our AA birthdays in the month of March. As I was asked to share my 31 years of sobriety, I dashed off a poem yesterday afternoon and sent it and some other words to the AA group meeting. (I was not able to attend the whole meeting as I had Easter Mass for part of this time. So I wrote up my share before the meeting and the moderators posted it for me.) I dedicated this poem to all the folks in AA. I share it with you. It really is a breakthrough for me as I have not been able to put my alcoholism into a poem before, the realism of it was too horrific for me.) Zoe
> 
> *The Road to Freedom*
> I trudge the road,
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Zoe, what you have gone through to get this far I really can't imagine, but I appreciate your achievements.


And may the realities of what I went through, only remain in your imagination and are never ones that you go through also! In our life we are all given a garden and a hoe to work the garden. I have often said to my Mom "this is my row to hoe". hahahah, sometimes with some efforts the garden does produce some beautiful flowers and vegetables (as for me, I like yellow beans and pansies!!!! I have hilled enough potatoes in my younger days!!! ) *smiles* Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know we always have your back five - we are always here for you.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Yes, I have been asked to submit it to their publishing department along with the Midnight Rainbow. I will do that today sometime. Zoe
> BTW, I do want to give heartfelt thanks to all of you KTPers who have supported me through the last few months of my own difficult journey of freedom! You have really helped me get through this. I can say I am a better person for your prayers, love, and support. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news daralene - healing energy flying ben's way.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Just wanted to relay this message to you from my friend regarding her son who has leukemia. Thank you all for your prayers a few days ago when he was so sick:
> 
> "We had a GREAT Easter Sunday! Ben was up and about, hunting Easter eggs, enjoying his basket and able to sit up and visit with my dad and other friends at dinner. I am so thankful for all the prayers you prayed for him. If you would have seen how sick he was Friday, you would believe this was another miracle. Again, I thank all of you for praying."


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know we always have your back five - we are always here for you.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam. And I appreciate what all you have done for me too!!! hugs for the gentleman that you are!! I shall bring my jar of peanut butter and my jar of dill pickles to share with you out in your back yard! I will bring a biscuit for Hickory too! I will be a voice in Survivor Kitty's ear to mind his manners when he is inside your home! Zoe


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> where will the big road trip take you - i think you are very brave taking the four grands.
> 
> sam


Well, younger DD and her 3 will ride with me to northern IN (10 hours) where we will pick up elder DD and her 1. From there we will travel to WY. About 10 day trip in all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> a very dynamic poem five - as all your poems are - you are certainly gifted - thank you so much for sharing it with us - and a happy birthday to you with many more in the future.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam! I look forwards to more AA birthdays but they are never really a secure given for us alkies as we do have to work at it daily. Some days are easier than others and of course it is always easier with friends like you and the KTP!!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nittergma - it begins 18 april.

sam



nittergma said:


> Thanks for the sock pattern I love those kind of heels. Also I was wondering about the Wingspan workshop? Did I miss it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are they made of caren?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> The feed bags I get aren't paper. I have made many shopping bags from them. I am in the process of figuring out how to make a carpet/rug for Elishia to use outside her camper this summer. they are great for using out on the deck, at the beach...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are they made of caren?
> 
> sam


I am not sure some type of tight weaved plastic, I think. I'll take a picture next time I'm in the barn.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

TNS said:


> I love these elegant martins, lovely to see your photos. Are they like the UK ones, twittering to one another all the time? It's such a happy sound.


Yes they talk to each other all of the time. When they leave we sure miss it. I'll have check and see if they are the same.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sam we have no mosquitoes at all and they keep down other undesirable bugs also. The gourds are about 14 feet high.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a cute pattern to celebrate the month of april.

sam

http://fiberflux.blogspot.com/2013/04/free-crochet-patternlittle-raindrops.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a cute pattern to celebrate the month of april.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://fiberflux.blogspot.com/2013/04/free-crochet-patternlittle-raindrops.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


That is very cute.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This was posted at another topic here at Knitting Paradise. I thought I would repost it here for you all to enjoy!

Some Hymns for Occupations
Dentist's Hymn............... Crown Him with Many Crowns
Weatherman's Hymn.......There Shall Be Showers of Blessings
Contractor's Hymn...........The Church's One Foundation
The Tailor's Hymn.................Holy, Holy, Holy
The Golfer's Hymn............There's a Green Hill Far Away
The Politician's Hymn...........Standing on the Promises
Optometrist's Hymn.......Open My Eyes That I Might See
The IRS Agent's Hymn.........I Surrender All
The Gossip's Hymn................Pass It On
The Electrician's Hymn..........Send The Light
The Shopper's Hymn........... .Sweet Bye and Bye
The Realtor's Hymn.............I've Got a Mansion
Massage Therapists Hymn.... He Touched Me
The Doctor's Hymn................The Great Physician

AND for those who speed on the highway, a few hymns:
45mph...................God Will Take Care of You
65mph....................Nearer My God To Thee
85mph....................This World Is Not My Home
95mph...................Lord, I'm Coming Home
100mph..................Precious Memories


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you have a wonderfu time....a show of Fasset's work....I have several of his books on my Amazon "wish list". Will need to find out where the Persian Poppy patterns are first as I think that is one of the first I want to do.


Persian Poppies shawl is in his book called "Glorious Knitting".


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i right there with you junelouise - i have had enough of cold weather for one winter. it was not quite 40 degrees when i went over to heidi's for breakfast this morning around nine-thirty. don't know how much warmer it got - but if it was up to be it would be 90 in the shade.
> 
> sam


YEP! and in the swimming pool with a cold drink!!

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome!! I'm itching to get some seeds and plants in the ground too, but can't chance it for awhile yet. What do you plan on planting? I'm going to do lettuce, carrots, green onions, tomatoes and peppers. That's about all I have room for in the space we currently have allocated for vegetables - the other corner of the yard is flowers. I need to redo some of those and also redo a border around our family room window, so plenty to do once I can get out and play in the dirt. I have a niece in the Boston area --- but then, my family is so huge, I have relatives in just about every state!


Well, here in Canada we cannot plant anything before the long weekend in May (24 or thereabouts) and still have to watch for frost at night!

June


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to London for four days with the 'girls' I would like to try to go to the exhibition of Kaffe Fasset's work, but I'm not sure how keen the others will be. I have to admit I'd never heard of him until you all started talking about him last week, but I looked him up and his work is fabulous.
Off now to get packed and organised for my trip. Have a good weekend everyone and Happy Easter to you all.[/quote]

I hope you do get to see Kaffes' work. He is a master of colour and design in so many different ways. Let us know how it turns out. I never get to see these things. So envious!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Another cute pattern.

Original design by Rosemary Haddon and found at Prick Your Finger: http://www.prickyourfinger.com/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are too funny five - love the golfer's hymn and the irs.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> This was posted at another topic here at Knitting Paradise. I thought I would repost it here for you all to enjoy!
> 
> Some Hymns for Occupations
> Dentist's Hymn............... Crown Him with Many Crowns
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Steelcut oats are my favourite as well. It takes a long time on the stove but I can reheat in the microwave. never thought of the slow cooker - thanks for that info. A while ago I found some instant steelcut oats put out by the Quaker Oat company. They can be done in the microwave without too much mess. Don't know whereall they sell their product. They may or may not be sold outside Canada or the U.S. Would be interesting to find out.



GrandmaMoses said:


> Hi, I just made some steel cut oats and it is recommended that you don't cook them in the microwave, I guess it's because of the mess. It is something that you can't rush. Some people will cook a batch up in a slow cooker and then heat up servings as needed. I just cook mine on the stove top, even then it can be a mess waiting to happen.But it sure tastes good topped with some maple syrup.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> they are too funny five - love the golfer's hymn and the irs.
> 
> sam


LOL LOL LOL, that is so funny. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i spent the day w sister at hospital, jules we are keeping her on comfort care in the hospital, she has roused some and says some things lucid. her daughter was there with my cousin with me and we spent the day talking about the past. jade(sister) ask for a ch. burger so i went down and got her one and she ate one bite. she has drank a few sips of water. usually when she rouses up and get alert, she is ready for some pain med. one of her other past drs stopped by to see her and just chatted with us. he just wanted caught up on what happened. so in the midst of this saddness, we make the best of it. 
i have seen some really great pics on here, i have my kindle with me at the hospital, so i can read along, for some reason, i can do e mails on it and read along on here, but can't post. i will ask my nephew about it. ok, just got in a while ago, so i am having a baked potato tonight. later


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Southern Gal:
God bless you and give you the strength you need. I have been following. Many hugs and prayers from me in Canada.

Patricia


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to work late tonight. My April Fool's joke turned out pretty well today. I was able to fool a lot of people. Now they want me to really make brownies and bring them in because I fooled them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

continuing in prayer for you and sister, in particular, SG.



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i spent the day w sister at hospital, jules we are keeping her on comfort care in the hospital, she has roused some and says some things lucid. her daughter was there with my cousin with me and we spent the day talking about the past. jade(sister) ask for a ch. burger so i went down and got her one and she ate one bite. she has drank a few sips of water. usually when she rouses up and get alert, she is ready for some pain med. one of her other past drs stopped by to see her and just chatted with us. he just wanted caught up on what happened. so in the midst of this saddness, we make the best of it.
> i have seen some really great pics on here, i have my kindle with me at the hospital, so i can read along, for some reason, i can do e mails on it and read along on here, but can't post. i will ask my nephew about it. ok, just got in a while ago, so i am having a baked potato tonight. later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> For those of you who missed my brownies here are some for you.
> E E E E E
> 
> April Fool's!




Not on Tuesday the 2nd, it ain't!!!!!!!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful shelty in your avatar.
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam. He is the funniest little thing! He was rescued 5 years ago and his brother (also a Shetland Sheepdog) was rescued 2 years ago. Our house is a circus most days.

Thanks for the recipes. I've done more cooking since joining KP due to all the fabulous recipes on line. DH is happy!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

ann bar said:


> Made a fabulous fish dish (at least that's what I was told)...so easy
> 
> 2 pounds of a fish Snapper or other mild fish fillets I used opakapaka (Hawaiian Snapper)
> 1/4 C orange juice
> ...


Thanks, Ann. This sounds like a good one! We're trying to eat more fish (which we love) so this one will definitely make the table. Thanks again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What a great idea- must make one of those!!!!!



EJS said:


> Another cute pattern.
> 
> Original design by Rosemary Haddon and found at Prick Your Finger: http://www.prickyourfinger.com/


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

O My Goodness!! I was away for a week and it took me two whole days to catch up with last week's KTP, and here I am at page 1 of this week and there are already 49 pages - probably 50 by the time I send this. Still, I'm glad I took the time to read last week. There were so many wonderful postings, pictures, recipes, patterns, even music and poetry. Oh, I *do* love the KTP!! Sending all my strength and affection for those having a tough time right now. Remember, the night will pass and the sun will rise again.

For what it's worth, my absence was all for good things. In the past 10 days, I have been privileged to celebrate the engagement of a dear friend's daughter, the marriage of another dear friend's son, the arrival of DD from New York for a week's visit, and trips to see my sister in Portland, my two sisters In Seattle, and DD's godmother and her family in Auburn, as well as DD's goddaughter and her family here at home. I finally met my 6-month-old great nephew. I got to browse an excellent bookstore, knit several wash cloths, hike the Hoh Rain Forest (partially while it was raining!), and spend all my time with people (and a few fur babies) I treasure. It was joyous, and I'm still smiling. :-D

Now I'm "home" at the KTP and determined to catch up. I do hope all are well this week and I'm looking forward to everyone else's adventures. Now, I'm off to start reading at page 1.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I had a skirt/ blouse of feed sacks, wore it proudlyy as a church dress, then a stinkin , snotty type girl said it was a feed/ flour sack. I feet bad. mom made a new one befor the next sunday and the lark of it is that it was almost the same print!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Another cute pattern.
> 
> Original design by Rosemary Haddon and found at Prick Your Finger: http://www.prickyourfinger.com/


That is soooo cute.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Rookie, Next time I go down to the big wine store in Ithaca, I'll have to look for those wines. That will be an easy name to remember - very clever!! Wonderful that they they've already won some medals. I'm always ready to try a new wine or two. Thanks,Paula
> '


Ithaca. Now there is a name from my past. When I was in my teens, I spent some time every summer at the Ithaca College Camp in Watkins Glen. There was a Baton Twirling Arts Camp held there. It was run by a man called John Smetzler and was very popular. Several of us went down from Canada each year. I had such fond memories of it ;that we went to the Lake Placid area for our honeymoon and checked out the old camp for sentimental reasons.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much....I'll put that on order.


BlueButterfly said:


> Persian Poppies shawl is in his book called "Glorious Knitting".


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Until tomorrow, be blessed and I pray joy and peace to all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Until tomorrow, be blessed and I pray joy and peace to all.


And to you too Patches! have a wonderful restful sleep! Zoe


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much for posting you like the way we are setting up the workshops. It is hard for us to know whether KP members are using the closed classes. Lately I have heard from a couple of people who do use them. We trim everything down as much as we can so that only the workshop information is there.
> 
> Most of the teachers don't mind at all as it makes their
> workshop easier to read down the road. Once in awhile we open them up again.
> ...


Hi Designer, I love the idea that we can use the closed workshops later on.
I will definitely make use of some, but right now I have too many WIPs to start something new. I did however sign in to some of the workshops that are going on right now, I like to read the questions and answers, and I look at the parades of the beautiful finished projects. Thanks again for all the work you and the teachers put in to this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> Why, Thank you! nice to be here. My sister lives in San Antonio, and my son's gf lives in Jackson, WY. It must still be wintery up there? I would imagine. We are warmish today, with a quick thunderstorm passed through a little bit ago. I am getting anxious to start some seeds and even start a new garden in the yard, since a couple years ago we had two trees taken down.
> 
> Tim


Small world isn't it. 
It hit 62 today, surprisingly. The days are pretty nice, nights get down in the low 30's still though. We are down on the southeast border about 84 mi NE from Cheyenne, 8 mi from the Nebraska border. Was in San Antonio for 15yrs, loved it, DH grew up on the NE side of SA, we've been here about 6mth he gets home sick a little. lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought you might enjoy the pictures of my Grand Daughter skiing and 'tubing at Lake Louise ski hill today. It was a glorious day and she took ski lessons with her friends and then they rode tubes down the mountain as well. She is nine and a wonderful little skier. 

Also a picture of the Canadian Rockies from the ski lodge at lake Louise.

enjoy!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks so much....I'll put that on order.


Your welcome. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, had a quiet weekend and a nice quiet day today. I decided to take a break so Pat (dh) and I went for a drive and just relaxed. Went for coffee at Tim Hortons (Canada's most popular donut and other goodies' restaurant) and all in all had a lovely day. 

It is so lovely out right now that I think we will drive out to Cochrane tomorrow to the yarn store there, it is on the way to Banff. I hear we will get a snow storm on Thursday - April is still a time of mild snow falls. but May will bring spring. Our Jack Rabbit - (I told you about him aweek or so ago - is now fully brown - all the white fur is gone so spring is in the air. Last year at this time the robins arrived on the 4th of April. 

Skiing will last a few weeks longer this year as there was lots of snow in the rockies, so 'spring skiing ' will be well attended.

Spring break (Easter Holidays) are over tomorrow. Hayley will be tired after her big day, but is anxious to go back to school. She is the light of our lives. 

take care everyone. Darowil, your work is wonderful, the sweater is going to be gorgeous and so it the scarf. no need to tell you about the socks, they are always outstanding .

Zoe - I wish my son had been able to read your poem. When we were talking the last month before we lost him, he told me about the struggle and the pain he went through. I will never forget it. 

I applaud you for doing so well, and he would too. He tried so hard and never did completely win the battle. 

Well everyone, thoughts are with those who are having hardships in their lives, prayers are with those who are looking after loved ones. 

Best wishes to you all. I hope you enjoy the pictures of my beautiful Canadian Rockies and skiing at Lake Louise. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love road trips. I took my 5 grandkids and my youngest DD on one a few years ago. It was only about 3 days but we had so much fun. I hope you all have a safe and wonderful time.



EJS said:


> Well, younger DD and her 3 will ride with me to northern IN (10 hours) where we will pick up elder DD and her 1. From there we will travel to WY. About 10 day trip in all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Southern Gal:
> God bless you and give you the strength you need. I have been following. Many hugs and prayers from me in Canada.
> 
> Patricia


I agree -- best wishes and Prayers from another Canadian who loves this group. You are earning your wings, Southern Gal.

Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures. How much fun it would be to tube down the mountain!. The Canadian rockies are gorgeous too.



Designer1234 said:


> I thought you might enjoy the pictures of my Grand Daughter skiing and 'tubing at Lake Louise ski hill today. It was a glorious day and she took ski lessons with her friends and then they rode tubes down the mountain as well. She is nine and a wonderful little skier.
> 
> Also a picture of the Canadian Rockies from the ski lodge at lake Louise.
> 
> enjoy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Zoe, your poem is so beautiful! You have expressed the feelings of so many who walk that path daily. Blessings to you.


Zoe, Siouxann expressed my thought (better than I could I might add). Thank you for sharing. You know we are sisters in sobriety and fm. I look forward to your posts.
Sassy Joy


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't read all the messages, but it looks like most people have enjoyed new and wonderful recipes, pleasant days and trips with church and relatives for dinner, etc.
Nice to see other new people to Sam's big table. Welcome. Hope all the people who arr not so well and having a hard time get better and have a calmer week this week. I see there are kind people praying for them. 

I had a nice week end at Blue Mountain (near Collingwood, Ontario). I think it looked like the last ski week end for the year. Fri, Sat, and Sunday were really nice and my husband enjoyed his ski time. We left late on Sunday as it started to sprinkle rain. On Saturday, I walked to a recently developed area called "The Village" and looked around the shops. Did not find a knitting shop but did find the chocolate shop and got some nice sugarless chocolate. Yummy! Also spent some time knitting and got the picot lace dishcloth knitted that Sam suggested be done before starting the Wingspan. I finished it and it turned out fine first time. I have knit short rows before but not for a couple of years, so it was good practice. I also started the Wingspan with some Mosaic Yarn I had, but didn't like the colour arrangement it gave. I think I am ripping it out and using this yarn for some socks. I have started a second one with some black sparkle yarn cald "Silk" It is looking a lot better. I am putting the lacey picot edge on it and I think it is going to be OK. 

As for my Persian Poppy shawl - well - I know why I put it down - I wasn't happy with the purple poppies following the red ones and so I am going to try taking out the row between the last red poppy row and the first purple poppy row, and then continue with the red. That will probably happen next week end. While looking through the shops, I noticed an Art Gallery with pictures of poppies. I really liked the pictures and they gave me another idea to add to the knitted shawl, but whether or not I do it is another question. It would be an interesting thing to do but I will have to do a sample first. Although I didn't get to download my pictures yet, I will try to do it tomorrow.
They arn't as exciting as some of the other beautiful pictures on this weeks Tea Party though. I loved the ones from Winnipeg and Lake Louise. 

Well, the weather today was rather cold -2 deg. Celcius, and a couple of times I looked out the window and saw a very windy snow flurry scene. I guess winter is just blowing off some of its last misery. Sooo looking forward to Spring - if it ever gets here.

Good Night all, it's getting late, and I need a long nap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

what a different world to mine! I have no idea if DGD has ever been to the snow. I know she did not like ice skating. Horse riding is her hobby...



Designer1234 said:


> I thought you might enjoy the pictures of my Grand Daughter skiing and 'tubing at Lake Louise ski hill today. It was a glorious day and she took ski lessons with her friends and then they rode tubes down the mountain as well. She is nine and a wonderful little skier.
> 
> Also a picture of the Canadian Rockies from the ski lodge at lake Louise.
> 
> enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> O My Goodness!! I was away for a week and it took me two whole days to catch up with last week's KTP, and here I am at page 1 of this week and there are already 49 pages - probably 50 by the time I send this. Still, I'm glad I took the time to read last week. There were so many wonderful postings, pictures, recipes, patterns, even music and poetry. Oh, I *do* love the KTP!! Sending all my strength and affection for those having a tough time right now. Remember, the night will pass and the sun will rise again.
> 
> For what it's worth, my absence was all for good things. In the past 10 days, I have been privileged to celebrate the engagement of a dear friend's daughter, the marriage of another dear friend's son, the arrival of DD from New York for a week's visit, and trips to see my sister in Portland, my two sisters In Seattle, and DD's godmother and her family in Auburn, as well as DD's goddaughter and her family here at home. I finally met my 6-month-old great nephew. I got to browse an excellent bookstore, knit several wash cloths, hike the Hoh Rain Forest (partially while it was raining!), and spend all my time with people (and a few fur babies) I treasure. It was joyous, and I'm still smiling. :-D
> 
> Now I'm "home" at the KTP and determined to catch up. I do hope all are well this week and I'm looking forward to everyone else's adventures. Now, I'm off to start reading at page 1.


Welcome back KatyNora, so glad you've had a great time, sounds like it was a busy blast. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> what a different world to mine! I have no idea if DGD has ever been to the snow. I know she did not like ice skating. Horse riding is her hobby...


Yes Julie, we found New Zealand so different than home. We couldn't believe having Christmas on Stanmore Bay beach with our Silverdale fire fighter friends and having pipis on the barbie and a hung. pretty different than home. Shirley


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the pictures. How much fun it would be to tube down the mountain!. The Canadian rockies are gorgeous too.


Here here, I agree, I'm not sure I want to pull the tube back up again and again, but I sure would love the slide down. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes Julie, we found New Zealand so different than home. We couldn't believe having Christmas on Stanmore Bay beach with our Silverdale fire fighter friends and having pipis on the barbie and a hung. pretty different than home. Shirley


i know I would love your mountains! Not sure about the extreme cold though- I think I have got 'soft' in my nearly 57 years here!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> i know I would love your mountains! Not sure about the extreme cold though- I think I have got 'soft' in my nearly 57 years here!


correction that was a hungi I turned off my spell check. It was driving me crazy. I guess US or Canadian spell check never heard of a hungi - (which by the way, is a maori feast where 
Kumera (maori Potatoes, and lamb are cooked on hot stones in the ground. soooo good. mouth watering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> correction that was a hungi I turned off my spell check. It was driving me crazy. I guess US or Canadian spell check never heard of a hungi - (which by the way, is a maori feast where
> Kumera (maori Potatoes, and lamb are cooked on hot stones in the ground. soooo good. mouth watering.


and riwai- the ordinary potato, pork, especially [poaka] cabbage
nothing to equal the smokey taste of it all- passed around in the five corner kono [basket] woven from the flax. My goodness I have had some good times on the Marae. [I always volunteered to do the dishes- and my goodness there could be mountains of those!]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For real....would have to have someone tow me back up! LOL



Poledra65 said:


> Here here, I agree, I'm not sure I want to pull the tube back up again and again, but I sure would love the slide down. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds yummy....love fresh lamb.



Designer1234 said:


> correction that was a hungi I turned off my spell check. It was driving me crazy. I guess US or Canadian spell check never heard of a hungi - (which by the way, is a maori feast where
> Kumera (maori Potatoes, and lamb are cooked on hot stones in the ground. soooo good. mouth watering.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just was doing a quick check in before hitting the hay. I have a dentist appointment (cleaning) in the morning so I HAVE to get to bed and try to sleep so I can get up at a reasonable hour. Have taken a tip from another KTPer and am trying to take melatonin before bed so maybe I won't stay up all night (or most of the night) as I've been apt to do lately. Will try to check in tomorrow. Hope everyone is having lots of smiles and sunshine. Peace and Hugs to all! Gweniepooh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just was doing a quick check in before hitting the hay. I have a dentist appointment (cleaning) in the morning so I HAVE to get to bed and try to sleep so I can get up at a reasonable hour. Have taken a tip from another KTPer and am trying to take melatonin before bed so maybe I won't stay up all night (or most of the night) as I've been apt to do lately. Will try to check in tomorrow. Hope everyone is having lots of smiles and sunshine. Peace and Hugs to all! Gweniepooh


sleep well, dear!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns wrote:
Yesterday was the AA birthday party meeting for those of us who celebrated our AA birthdays in the month of March. As I was asked to share my 31 years of sobriety, I dashed off a poem yesterday afternoon and sent it and some other words to the AA group meeting. (I was not able to attend the whole meeting as I had Easter Mass for part of this time. So I wrote up my share before the meeting and the moderators posted it for me.) I dedicated this poem to all the folks in AA. I share it with you. It really is a breakthrough for me as I have not been able to put my alcoholism into a poem before, the realism of it was too horrific for me.) Zoe

The Road to Freedom
I trudge the road,
the path of perils
that are strewn
along the journey to freedom.
Oh, there is beauty too 
Flowers that bloom with
A glorious array of color,
And smells of splendor
That delight the senses.
I skip along through
The nodding blossoms.
I stumble and hurt myself
As I did not expect the rocks,
The fork in the road,
The potholes of mire
That live in the corners of my mind
Filled with terrors of what was
And the possibilities they will return
To haunt me.
And they do haunt me.
But wait
What do I feel and see?
It is the hands of my fellow alcoholics
They have come to hold my hand
They have come to support me
And I see their love and concern
Reflected in their eyes of understanding.
Step by step,
I know that I will arrive at my destination
My Higher Power has paved the road for me
And I am stronger for the hands of AA
That stabilize me.
I realize that I can sing on my way;
I can go on
For I am not alone
In this journey of freedom.

Written by Zoe, March 31, 2013, for my AABirthday Celebration



Patches39 said:


> WOW, No words just tears so beautiful and true. WOW


I totally agree! WOW!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Zoe - I wish my son had been able to read your poem. When we were talking the last month before we lost him, he told me about the struggle and the pain he went through. I will never forget it.
> 
> I applaud you for doing so well, and he would too. He tried so hard and never did completely win the battle.
> Shirley


I can feel the struggles your son went through and it saddens me that he did not have a win over his alcoholism. Hugs for the mother you were to him throughout this. Please take a moment and read it to him, he will hear you even though he is not physically with you! At every AA meeting we do remember each alcoholic and are saddened by all who will not ever know what it is to die sober. And we do know many of our loved ones who never knew what dying sober means. It is my hope and prayer that I will die sober and proud of my achievements and triumph over alcohol. It touches more lives than we can ever know. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Zoe, your poem is so beautiful! You have expressed the feelings of so many who walk that path daily. Blessings to you.





sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, Siouxann expressed my thought (better than I could I might add). Thank you for sharing. You know we are sisters in sobriety and fm. I look forward to your posts.
> Sassy Joy


Sassy, you will so identify with the feelings and message I wrote!!! indeed, you are a sobriety sister! hugs, Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night Gwennie, Night everyone, I'm off to bed too, DH has to be up and off early so I'll see you all in the morning. 
Have a great whatever you are having, wherever you are having it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is the promised Golden Syrup Dumpling recipe.

*Golden Syrup Dumplings*
8 ozs Self raising flour (or allpurpose flour with the relevant raising agents)
4 ozs butter or margarine
1 cup Golden Syrup
1 ½ cups cold water + extra for dumplings
4 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons lemon juice

Method. 
Dumplings rub the butter into the flour and then mix with sufficient water to form soft dough. Roll into circles approximately 1.
Liquid. Place remaining ingredients into a large saucepan and bring to boil. Then drop the dumplings into the boiling mixture one by one. Boil for 20 minutes without lifting the lid. Serve hot

We serve them with custard, but can use cream or ice-cream (especially for those who dont have custard!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All work, and no KP?
> 
> toe up socks?, the colours of the ASJ are great, and I will be looking forward to seeing the progress on your scarf!


These are toe-up, but my sock club socks aren't always, depends on what the design sent is.
And yes all worrk if you count knitting and reading a mystery novel work! But only way I can get myself a good long run on the knitting is to ban KP for a day or so!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, an update here, we are taking care of sister with comfort care. after 2 horrible nites at N. home. i feel so awful she was put through that. but, then she went to dialysis sat, and after one hr. and getting nothing and they noticed she was not responding, they sent her to ER and i was on phone with dr then about being sent to nh with no orders for pain meds. he was the one who told me she was in the er. so i gathered all and we met in the room w her and i repeated what dr told me was the reality we were at. so we made a decision as a family to keep her comfortable. we have had some great family time. both girls have had their private time with their mom. yesterday jade rallied and sorta knew folks, the amonia level is rising, from time to time she wants to dangle her legs on side of bed, so we hold her up and let her, then usually give her something for her leg pain and she is peaceful then. she knew her oldest daughter yesterday, leslie was teasing her about wearing her panties, (its just an old joke between them two) sister was always so picky about her white cotten undies being pristeen, so everytime L would say to her she was wearing her undies, that she ran out of clean ones, her mom would knit her eyebrows up, like she always did and purse those lips, so we knew she heard Leslie. just a family moment. mom has been staying nites with her, (haven't told dad anything yet)the girls stayed yesterday and i will do he days while they work and go to school. friends have been great to come by and bring food items so we really don't have to leave the room even. iworried about guiding the family in this direction but God has comforted me and i know we made the right decision and at the right time. i have my kindle and have been keeping up with everything. love to all and thanks for prayers


Don't know what has happened since this posting, but isn't God good answering our prayers that you could make the decision at the right time without feeling terrible about it? Continue to pray that you will keep this sense of peace in the midst of turmoil and great sadness.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love road trips. I took my 5 grandkids and my youngest DD on one a few years ago. It was only about 3 days but we had so much fun. I hope you all have a safe and wonderful time.


I am really excited about this trip. We will meet up with my DS, his wife and 2 boys (all 3 of which I have never met in person). There will be good times. There will be tears also as we will be remembering my parents on their 63rd anniversary with a gathering at the cemetery.
I will get to see some other family members as well and some friends from my school days. Will get to reconnect with my step-son from a previous marriage as well. 
So many things to do -- so little time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Darowil, he has not exactly teased me but has made sure everyone knows about it lol. Think his greatest delight at the time was telling my mum lol. Think the worst one involving the car and me was about 5 years ago, maybe more I was not in a good mood and was taking it out on him while sitting in the passenger seat of the car, I was really giving him what for. He had his window open and it had been raining heavily, as we drove along we passed a car coming in opposit direction that went through a puddle, the water whooshed up and through the drivers window past my husband, not a drop did he get but it soaked me immediately shutting me up in shock. Not a word or a laugh did my husband utter, how he did it I will never know lol, he does tease me about that and frequently reminds me what happens if i keep on at him lol.


Someone was telling me today that her family tell her she drives by touch- because she has so many accidents!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your ASJ is great! I'm quite impressed. Mine is still sitting and waiting. Your traveling vine is coming along nicely and why am I not surprise that the socks are wonderful!\
> 
> I have a question I need to ask you about the tail on the dead fish hat so I'll be watching for when you are online.
> 
> :roll:


Thanks Gwen
Put the question on the workshop so if others can benefit by it as well- and if you see I am on maybe send me a PM too as those I notice whatever I am doing on KP but not necessarily pick up new postings, especially as the workshop has slowed down.
Julie they do slow down and not require all your time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yesterday was the AA birthday party meeting for those of us who celebrated our AA birthdays in the month of March. As I was asked to share my 31 years of sobriety, I dashed off a poem yesterday afternoon and sent it and some other words to the AA group meeting. (I was not able to attend the whole meeting as I had Easter Mass for part of this time. So I wrote up my share before the meeting and the moderators posted it for me.) I dedicated this poem to all the folks in AA. I share it with you. It really is a breakthrough for me as I have not been able to put my alcoholism into a poem before, the realism of it was too horrific for me.) Zoe
> 
> *The Road to Freedom*
> I trudge the road,
> ...


how wonderful Zoe- it must be really beneficial to you to be to put things into words like this. Great that you can do it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Gwen
> Put the question on the workshop so if others can benefit by it as well- and if you see I am on maybe send me a PM too as those I notice whatever I am doing on KP but not necessarily pick up new postings, especially as the workshop has slowed down.
> Julie they do slow down and not require all your time!


darowil- I think Gwen has gone to bed 'early' she has to be up early for something.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you energy to do what needs to be done - i hope you have taken time for yourself during this - it is important that you do so.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i spent the day w sister at hospital, jules we are keeping her on comfort care in the hospital, she has roused some and says some things lucid. her daughter was there with my cousin with me and we spent the day talking about the past. jade(sister) ask for a ch. burger so i went down and got her one and she ate one bite. she has drank a few sips of water. usually when she rouses up and get alert, she is ready for some pain med. one of her other past drs stopped by to see her and just chatted with us. he just wanted caught up on what happened. so in the midst of this saddness, we make the best of it.
> i have seen some really great pics on here, i have my kindle with me at the hospital, so i can read along, for some reason, i can do e mails on it and read along on here, but can't post. i will ask my nephew about it. ok, just got in a while ago, so i am having a baked potato tonight. later


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just wanted to relay this message to you from my friend regarding her son who has leukemia. Thank you all for your prayers a few days ago when he was so sick:
> 
> "We had a GREAT Easter Sunday! Ben was up and about, hunting Easter eggs, enjoying his basket and able to sit up and visit with my dad and other friends at dinner. I am so thankful for all the prayers you prayed for him. If you would have seen how sick he was Friday, you would believe this was another miracle. Again, I thank all of you for praying."


Isn't God good?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you find anything on this website? or maybe i am just dense.

sam




Lurker 2 said:


> What a great idea- must make one of those!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is the receipt I found for Butternut Cookies. I must say they taste very much like some that my grandmother used to make.
> 
> Butternut snap cookies
> Ingredients
> ...


That nasty little Golden Syrup again! Very similar to Anzac Biscuits from memory.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome back katynora - so glad you had a good week - it is good to get away for a while - especially when you can be with friends and family. it is good to have you back safe and sound.

sam



KatyNora said:


> O My Goodness!! I was away for a week and it took me two whole days to catch up with last week's KTP, and here I am at page 1 of this week and there are already 49 pages - probably 50 by the time I send this. Still, I'm glad I took the time to read last week. There were so many wonderful postings, pictures, recipes, patterns, even music and poetry. Oh, I *do* love the KTP!! Sending all my strength and affection for those having a tough time right now. Remember, the night will pass and the sun will rise again.
> 
> For what it's worth, my absence was all for good things. In the past 10 days, I have been privileged to celebrate the engagement of a dear friend's daughter, the marriage of another dear friend's son, the arrival of DD from New York for a week's visit, and trips to see my sister in Portland, my two sisters In Seattle, and DD's godmother and her family in Auburn, as well as DD's goddaughter and her family here at home. I finally met my 6-month-old great nephew. I got to browse an excellent bookstore, knit several wash cloths, hike the Hoh Rain Forest (partially while it was raining!), and spend all my time with people (and a few fur babies) I treasure. It was joyous, and I'm still smiling. :-D
> 
> Now I'm "home" at the KTP and determined to catch up. I do hope all are well this week and I'm looking forward to everyone else's adventures. Now, I'm off to start reading at page 1.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a good nights sleep to you patches.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Until tomorrow, be blessed and I pray joy and peace to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures shirley - cute little skier.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I thought you might enjoy the pictures of my Grand Daughter skiing and 'tubing at Lake Louise ski hill today. It was a glorious day and she took ski lessons with her friends and then they rode tubes down the mountain as well. She is nine and a wonderful little skier.
> 
> Also a picture of the Canadian Rockies from the ski lodge at lake Louise.
> 
> enjoy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bluebutterfly - i was so hoping that someone would use picots around the edge of their windspan - i think it gives a really great look. most anxious to see your shawl.

sam



BlueButterfly said:


> Also spent some time knitting and got the picot lace dishcloth knitted that Sam suggested be done before starting the Wingspan. I finished it and it turned out fine first time. I have knit short rows before but not for a couple of years, so it was good practice. I also started the Wingspan with some Mosaic Yarn I had, but didn't like the colour arrangement it gave. I think I am ripping it out and using this yarn for some socks. I have started a second one with some black sparkle yarn cald "Silk" It is looking a lot better. I am putting the lacey picot edge on it and I think it is going to be OK.
> 
> As for my Persian Poppy shawl - well - I know why I put it down - I wasn't happy with the purple poppies following the red ones and so I am going to try taking out the row between the last red poppy row and the first purple poppy row, and then continue with the red. That will probably happen next week end. While looking through the shops, I noticed an Art Gallery with pictures of poppies. I really liked the pictures and they gave me another idea to add to the knitted shawl, but whether or not I do it is another question. It would be an interesting thing to do but I will have to do a sample first. Although I didn't get to download my pictures yet, I will try to do it tomorrow.
> They arn't as exciting as some of the other beautiful pictures on this weeks Tea Party though. I loved the ones from Winnipeg and Lake Louise.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you get snow darowil? is there any part of australia that stays warm year around?
> 
> sam


Here in Adelaide we never get snow though ever few years the highest peak nearby (20 minutes drive) gets a very light sprinking- and people rush up to see it. Last time was October last year- first time in recorded history that it has snowed that late in the year.
The Northern part of Australia is in the Tropics so yes they stay hot all year. They don't the extremely high temperature that we get down here, but they have very high humidty for around half the year- which I think is much worse. At least even if we get two weeks of very tempertaures it will settle, but htey have the humidity non-stop once it starts.
But parts of Australia do get a lot of snow (well not by Caanadian standards I'm sure) but enough to have ski fields.
Australia is also a huge continent and so we have a wide range of climates. Not so much East to West, but definitely North to South. Though I think that the further West you go the warmer it tends to be, but not the climatic differences between North and South.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am partial to good lamb chops.

haven't had any for a while - none of the restaurants around here serve them - this is meat, potatoes and gravy country.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds yummy....love fresh lamb.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will be ready to see your blindingly white cheery smile when you get home.

sam

sweet dreams



Gweniepooh said:


> Just was doing a quick check in before hitting the hay. I have a dentist appointment (cleaning) in the morning so I HAVE to get to bed and try to sleep so I can get up at a reasonable hour. Have taken a tip from another KTPer and am trying to take melatonin before bed so maybe I won't stay up all night (or most of the night) as I've been apt to do lately. Will try to check in tomorrow. Hope everyone is having lots of smiles and sunshine. Peace and Hugs to all! Gweniepooh


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow darowil - i am impressed with all you are getting done - i love the socks - great color - they look warm - the traveling vine scarf - i am so anxious to see it finished - the color so far is stunning - i really like the way you stripped the asj - anxious to see you model it.
> 
> sam


Don't forget that both the socks and ASJ had been started already- I probably did about 25% of each over the 4 days of Easter so I've still done well.
Chance has stripped my ASJ. Had no idea how I was going to work out where to put the colours I had chosen. So I decided to try something I read on KP. I have a scrap of each colour in an envelope and pull one out, that is my next colour. I then roll a dice and each spot is two rows. Once I have worked the rolled number of rows in the colour pulled out I go through it again , it if I pull the same colour out I pick again (I put the colour back in the envelope so I don't lose it). But otherwise I just do what I am told.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maryanne has asked me to meet her for coffee so I had better go


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wishing you a safe and exciting road trip ejs - enjoy every day.

sam



EJS said:


> I am really excited about this trip. We will meet up with my DS, his wife and 2 boys (all 3 of which I have never met in person). There will be good times. There will be tears also as we will be remembering my parents on their 63rd anniversary with a gathering at the cemetery.
> I will get to see some other family members as well and some friends from my school days. Will get to reconnect with my step-son from a previous marriage as well.
> So many things to do -- so little time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love your method - i am definitely going to remember it - sometimes i really have difficulty as to what color i am going to use next.

sam



darowil said:


> Don't forget that both the socks and ASJ had been started already- I probably did about 25% of each over the 4 days of Easter so I've still done well.
> Chance has stripped my ASJ. Had no idea how I was going to work out where to put the colours I had chosen. So I decided to try something I read on KP. I have a scrap of each colour in an envelope and pull one out, that is my next colour. I then roll a dice and each spot is two rows. Once I have worked the rolled number of rows in the colour pulled out I go through it again , it if I pull the same colour out I pick again (I put the colour back in the envelope so I don't lose it). But otherwise I just do what I am told.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> how do you find anything on this website? or maybe i am just dense.
> 
> sam


I couldn't figure it out either----unless you have to sign up for it or something


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That nasty little Golden Syrup again! Very similar to Anzac Biscuits from memory.


Oh but the Golden Syrup is so very good. I grew up with it along with many other English foods.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to say good night until tomorrow.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to say good night until tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Good night Sam, sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how do you find anything on this website? or maybe i am just dense.
> 
> sam


I was thinking of working it out for myself- I am not skilled at following American crochet, but I like the hedgehog, immensely!
I think it is very clever- and would make a real talking point- as well as being useful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night Sam, sleep well.


you're up late Caren! watching something good?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> you're up late Caren! watching something good?


No my body clock is a little messed up right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No my body clock is a little messed up right now.


Sorry to hear that! it is just 8-20pm here!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yesterday was the AA birthday party meeting for those of us who celebrated our AA birthdays in the month of March. As I was asked to share my 31 years of sobriety, I dashed off a poem yesterday afternoon and sent it and some other words to the AA group meeting. (I was not able to attend the whole meeting as I had Easter Mass for part of this time. So I wrote up my share before the meeting and the moderators posted it for me.) I dedicated this poem to all the folks in AA. I share it with you. It really is a breakthrough for me as I have not been able to put my alcoholism into a poem before, the realism of it was too horrific for me.) Zoe
> 
> *The Road to Freedom*
> I trudge the road,
> ...


Well written! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Just wanted to relay this message to you from my friend regarding her son who has leukemia. Thank you all for your prayers a few days ago when he was so sick:
> 
> "We had a GREAT Easter Sunday! Ben was up and about, hunting Easter eggs, enjoying his basket and able to sit up and visit with my dad and other friends at dinner. I am so thankful for all the prayers you prayed for him. If you would have seen how sick he was Friday, you would believe this was another miracle. Again, I thank all of you for praying."


Good news. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I thought you might enjoy the pictures of my Grand Daughter skiing and 'tubing at Lake Louise ski hill today. It was a glorious day and she took ski lessons with her friends and then they rode tubes down the mountain as well. She is nine and a wonderful little skier.
> 
> Also a picture of the Canadian Rockies from the ski lodge at lake Louise.
> 
> enjoy!


Going down on the tube looks fun, not so sure about pulling it back up each time though- don't know that I would want to learn to ski now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I thought you might enjoy the pictures of my Grand Daughter skiing and 'tubing at Lake Louise ski hill today. It was a glorious day and she took ski lessons with her friends and then they rode tubes down the mountain as well. She is nine and a wonderful little skier.
> 
> Also a picture of the Canadian Rockies from the ski lodge at lake Louise.
> 
> enjoy!


Cool photos. Tubing looks like fun.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I can feel the struggles your son went through and it saddens me that he did not have a win over his alcoholism. Hugs for the mother you were to him throughout this. Please take a moment and read it to him, he will hear you even though he is not physically with you! At every AA meeting we do remember each alcoholic and are saddened by all who will not ever know what it is to die sober. And we do know many of our loved ones who never knew what dying sober means. It is my hope and prayer that I will die sober and proud of my achievements and triumph over alcohol. It touches more lives than we can ever know. Zoe


I am sure you will. You should be so proud of yourself, it is a big thing and a great achicevement. My ex is an alcoholic, sober at the moment but nearly lost his life year and half ago.. liver failure. But he doesnt go to AA, i think he should. Contratulations.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Not much to report today. All is well and very quiet tonight. Nothing on tv so i may watch dvd of lark rise to candleford. Take care everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

In case you don't see this Sam Peanut Butter Fudge- no milk http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159045-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not much to report today. All is well and very quiet tonight. Nothing on tv so i may watch dvd of lark rise to candleford. Take care everyone.


Even if I wanted to watch TV in my room I couldn't now. The analogue signal was switched off this morning here in Adelaide and I haven't got around to getting a Digital Set Top box for this one. I don't use it much, but do occasionally so I should probably get one- but I can just see myself buying one and the TV then packing up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Even if I wanted to watch TV in my room I couldn't now. The analogue signal was switched off this morning here in Adelaide and I haven't got around to getting a Digital Set Top box for this one. I don't use it much, but do occasionally so I should probably get one- but I can just see myself buying one and the TV then packing up.


Do you get a pension from Centrelink? I received a letter last week saying i could have a set top box it i dont have one, to get ready for analogue turning off at the end of the year. I dont need one and i am sorry but i threw letter out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Do you get a pension from Centrelink? I received a letter last week saying i could have a set top box it i dont have one, to get ready for analogue turning off at the end of the year. I dont need one and i am sorry but i threw letter out.


No I'm not. My daughter does but she rang up to see if she could get one and thinking I could have their old one but as they get digital they are not eligible.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No I'm not. My daughter does but she rang up to see if she could get one and thinking I could have their old one but as they get digital they are not eligible.


Oh well just a thought. You not missing much tonight thats for sure. I have a busy day tomorrow. After i go to mums i am helping my next door neighbour move over to another house across the road. The next door one has been sold and my neighbour rents.. luckily their is one opposite so he has that . We are all happy to keep him in our block, he does our lawns and is a great neighbour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh well just a thought. You not missing much tonight thats for sure. I have a busy day tomorrow. After i go to mums i am helping my next door neighbour move over to another house across the road. The next door one has been sold and my neighbour rents.. luckily their is one opposite so he has that . We are all happy to keep him in our block, he does our lawns and is a great neighbour.


Good neighbours are wonderful and not to be lost if they can be kept that is for sure.
Rarely watch TV so no great loss- mainly watch cricket, and that is only when it is here
Think its time to head to bed,. Night NIght


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

what are your summers like dollyclaire?

sam

dollyclaire wrote:
Absolutely stunning, we have had a week of sun with no rain here but bitterly cold. Off to lys to meet friends, do some knitting, have coffee and cake and plenty of chat - bliss!
Healing thoughts for everyone, have a good day/night wherever you are, may life treat you kindly.


The summers here are very mixed. It is very rare to have it hot, and we always seem to have rain which of course is why the landscape is so green here. We are fortunate as we do not have the extreme weather that other parts have. Last summer was much cooler than normal with heavy rain at times and the sun seemed to have gone away on holiday for most of the time. lol Hopefully this summer will be a bit warmer and drier. 
This winter we have escaped the worst of the weather. It is cold at the moment but towards the end of April beginning of May it can be pleasantly warm. It is not warm enough at the moment to get out into the garden but at least the weeds don't seem to be growing as quick as they do in the summer!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Got distracted on my way to bed- went into the old puzzle of the days and just had to post this one for you all http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2012-06-27 called Grandmas knitting


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


Truly beautiful!! Zoe


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Truly beautiful!! Zoe


I agree...don't think I've ever seen such a deep, rich shade.

Zoe...I admire your wonderful poem and the milestone it commemorates.

SG...Prayers for you and your family. You are a model of compassion and faith. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the beautiful red Amaryllis!! One of my favorite flowers!


dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

We have had tantalizing hints of spring but then the weather goes back to being colder and windy, which is what we have today. But at least the flowers are beginning and by next week the temperatures should begin to warm. I need to go to the garden store and buy the product (can't think of the name) which turns the hydrangeas blue. In my yard because of the soil type they are naturally pink/purple...pretty, but the blue color is what I love. Hope it's not too late for this year.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


Beautifull flower. I have tried to grow them before but never have success. My husband is convinced that I buy flowers just to kill them. The only thing that has ever grown for me is the Christmas Cactus. It actually lived for 3 whole years. A record for any plant owned by me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


What lovely flowers, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If your dense so am I but then I already know I have those moments. LOL I couldn't find anything either and would love to make one of those. So cute.



thewren said:


> how do you find anything on this website? or maybe i am just dense.
> 
> sam


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow thats stunning, I too grow amaryllis every year I had a lovely pink and white striped this year that had 3 stems. I am keeping mine this year to see if it will flower again next year, I usualy throw them out because I thought they only flowered 1 year but my sister took 1 home from my mums after she died sadly she didnt get to see it as it flowered after she went into hosp and died. My sister kept it and it flowered again the following year. lyn



dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And what will this be made into? Sounds like fun. Will it be socks?



darowil said:


> Don't forget that both the socks and ASJ had been started already- I probably did about 25% of each over the 4 days of Easter so I've still done well.
> Chance has stripped my ASJ. Had no idea how I was going to work out where to put the colours I had chosen. So I decided to try something I read on KP. I have a scrap of each colour in an envelope and pull one out, that is my next colour. I then roll a dice and each spot is two rows. Once I have worked the rolled number of rows in the colour pulled out I go through it again , it if I pull the same colour out I pick again (I put the colour back in the envelope so I don't lose it). But otherwise I just do what I am told.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Love these pictures...nice to think about the martins returning to find their houses...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And what will this be made into? Sounds like fun. Will it be socks?


UPDATe>>>Didn't read carefully...that was how you did your ASJ. WOW! If I did that it would never look so good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The amaryllis is beautiful. I don't think I've seen one such a deep rich red. The red ones I've seen are more of a bright Christmasy red. That is just beautiful. Do you ever plant it outside?


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Love these pictures...nice to think about the martins returning to find their houses...


Sorry--didn't make it clear that it was MawMaw's pictures of the purple martins I'm referring to!
Also wanted to say that I made the fruit salad recipe from the early pages of this TP (maybe from SiouxAnn? can't remember). I served it at an Easter breakfast. I had vanilla pudding so that's what I used...but I also added the juice of a lemon which I happened to have and wanted to use up. It was very good...tasted fine without the lemon but I think that the lemon added a little something extra.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Sam, Here is the picture of my dishcloth, although I would prefer to call it a spa cloth because of the colour. Also a picture of my first attempt at the Wingspan. I am not having any trouble with the knitting of it, but don't really care about the colour. I may do a second section just to see how it looks further on, but I have convinced myself to rip it out. It has just the picoits on the edge but they don't show very well. I have started the black one but don't rfeally have enough to show. I am doing the lacey picot on it but I don't think it shows too well either. Will send a picture in a few day of that one to see what you think.

Sending a couple pictures of the poppy pictures I saw at the ski resort village. They have helped me change my colour scheme in my shawl. Unfortunately the flash on my camera (which I can't seem to turn off) causes the acrylic or oil paint to shine and so it is hard to get a good shot of them. Also sending a couple shots of the Blue Mountains. Have no clue as to why they would call them mountains as in comparison to real mountains like the rockies or Pokonos they seem to be only very large hills.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I thought you might enjoy the pictures of my Grand Daughter skiing and 'tubing at Lake Louise ski hill today. It was a glorious day and she took ski lessons with her friends and then they rode tubes down the mountain as well. She is nine and a wonderful little skier.
> 
> Also a picture of the Canadian Rockies from the ski lodge at lake Louise.
> 
> enjoy!


Thank you my day started late, but got everything done now I have my coffee, and I thank you for the pictures, I love mountains, too nice way to start my day.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yesterday was the AA birthday party meeting for those of us who celebrated our AA birthdays in the month of March. As I was asked to share my 31 years of sobriety, I dashed off a poem yesterday afternoon and sent it and some other words to the AA group meeting. (I was not able to attend the whole meeting as I had Easter Mass for part of this time. So I wrote up my share before the meeting and the moderators posted it for me.) I dedicated this poem to all the folks in AA. I share it with you. It really is a breakthrough for me as I have not been able to put my alcoholism into a poem before, the realism of it was too horrific for me.) Zoe
> 
> *The Road to Freedom*
> I trudge the road,
> ...


Zoe, I hope you don't mind, but I would love to share this with my brother-in-law, he is soon to be celebrating his 40th AA birthday. It brought tears thinking of my DH.. thank you so much for sharing this and finding your way through the steps, so glad that you are part of my life even through this wonderful internet I am happy and proud of and for you!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Just wanted to relay this message to you from my friend regarding her son who has leukemia. Thank you all for your prayers a few days ago when he was so sick:
> 
> "We had a GREAT Easter Sunday! Ben was up and about, hunting Easter eggs, enjoying his basket and able to sit up and visit with my dad and other friends at dinner. I am so thankful for all the prayers you prayed for him. If you would have seen how sick he was Friday, you would believe this was another miracle. Again, I thank all of you for praying."


Wonderful news!!!! Always have him in our prayers!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


What a glorious colour it is!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> correction that was a hungi I turned off my spell check. It was driving me crazy. I guess US or Canadian spell check never heard of a hungi - (which by the way, is a maori feast where
> Kumera (maori Potatoes, and lamb are cooked on hot stones in the ground. soooo good. mouth watering.


  sounds good to me, time to eat.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I can feel the struggles your son went through and it saddens me that he did not have a win over his alcoholism. Hugs for the mother you were to him throughout this. Please take a moment and read it to him, he will hear you even though he is not physically with you! At every AA meeting we do remember each alcoholic and are saddened by all who will not ever know what it is to die sober. And we do know many of our loved ones who never knew what dying sober means. It is my hope and prayer that I will die sober and proud of my achievements and triumph over alcohol. It touches more lives than we can ever know. Zoe


AMEN!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> This was posted at another topic here at Knitting Paradise. I thought I would repost it here for you all to enjoy!
> 
> Some Hymns for Occupations
> Dentist's Hymn............... Crown Him with Many Crowns
> ...


Love this!!! Will have to share with a dear friend, we always would laugh and think of hymns when we saw speeders, also slow pokes we would sing a song of that has the words of sweet bye and bye ... too funny


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love your method - i am definitely going to remember it - sometimes i really have difficulty as to what color i am going to use next.
> 
> sam


If you are making something with multiple colored stripes , there is something on the web called The Random Stripe Generator. You put in your colors, the width of the stripes (multiple choices) and it will come up with pattern stripes. You can keep going until you find a pattern that is pleasing to you. I have used this several times--kind of fun to see what comes up.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


Beautiful love the color.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i spent the day w sister at hospital, jules we are keeping her on comfort care in the hospital, she has roused some and says some things lucid. her daughter was there with my cousin with me and we spent the day talking about the past. jade(sister) ask for a ch. burger so i went down and got her one and she ate one bite. she has drank a few sips of water. usually when she rouses up and get alert, she is ready for some pain med. one of her other past drs stopped by to see her and just chatted with us. he just wanted caught up on what happened. so in the midst of this saddness, we make the best of it.
> i have seen some really great pics on here, i have my kindle with me at the hospital, so i can read along, for some reason, i can do e mails on it and read along on here, but can't post. i will ask my nephew about it. ok, just got in a while ago, so i am having a baked potato tonight. later


Keeping you in our prayers, please take care of yourself during this time! I had the same problem with the Kindle, DS did something and now I can post, will ask him if nephew cannot fix the problem.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> O My Goodness!! I was away for a week and it took me two whole days to catch up with last week's KTP, and here I am at page 1 of this week and there are already 49 pages - probably 50 by the time I send this. Still, I'm glad I took the time to read last week. There were so many wonderful postings, pictures, recipes, patterns, even music and poetry. Oh, I *do* love the KTP!! Sending all my strength and affection for those having a tough time right now. Remember, the night will pass and the sun will rise again.
> 
> For what it's worth, my absence was all for good things. In the past 10 days, I have been privileged to celebrate the engagement of a dear friend's daughter, the marriage of another dear friend's son, the arrival of DD from New York for a week's visit, and trips to see my sister in Portland, my two sisters In Seattle, and DD's godmother and her family in Auburn, as well as DD's goddaughter and her family here at home. I finally met my 6-month-old great nephew. I got to browse an excellent bookstore, knit several wash cloths, hike the Hoh Rain Forest (partially while it was raining!), and spend all my time with people (and a few fur babies) I treasure. It was joyous, and I'm still smiling. :-D
> 
> Now I'm "home" at the KTP and determined to catch up. I do hope all are well this week and I'm looking forward to everyone else's adventures. Now, I'm off to start reading at page 1.


Sounds like it was a wonderfilled time!! Those are the best for sure, glad you are safely home and back with us!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> Sam, Here is the picture of my dishcloth, although I would prefer to call it a spa cloth because of the colour. Also a picture of my first attempt at the Wingspan. I am not having any trouble with the knitting of it, but don't really care about the colour. I may do a second section just to see how it looks further on, but I have convinced myself to rip it out. It has just the picoits on the edge but they don't show very well. I have started the black one but don't rfeally have enough to show. I am doing the lacey picot on it but I don't think it shows too well either. Will send a picture in a few day of that one to see what you think.
> 
> Sending a couple pictures of the poppy pictures I saw at the ski resort village. They have helped me change my colour scheme in my shawl. Unfortunately the flash on my camera (which I can't seem to turn off) causes the acrylic or oil paint to shine and so it is hard to get a good shot of them. Also sending a couple shots of the Blue Mountains. Have no clue as to why they would call them mountains as in comparison to real mountains like the rockies or Pokonos they seem to be only very large hills.


Awesome pictures, they are all nice, thanks


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello on this cooler, cloudier morning we are having in Alabama. Just got a call from the surgery center to confirm for Friday. They don't have a time scheduled for me yet and wont until Thursday afternoon. Glad there is no big prep for this other then no eating or drinking for 8 hours prior.

Another day of no big plans. Itching to crochet so may put on my craft glove and try a pair of booties or something else easy.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> For real....would have to have someone tow me back up! LOL


That was always an issue when we went sledding at Wolf Creek Pass, the ride down was awesome but the climb back up was a drain!! If we had a good snowy winter we could still sled in late June and early July, even had snow fall several years on the 4th of July!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


Just beautiful dollyclaire!! The amaryllis was my Dad's favorite, that and the day lily, I was allowed to bring a few of his bulbs back from Texas, they are not yet blooming but have started their growth again, will post pictures when they bloom.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

melyn said:


> wow thats stunning, I too grow amaryllis every year I had a lovely pink and white striped this year that had 3 stems. I am keeping mine this year to see if it will flower again next year, I usualy throw them out because I thought they only flowered 1 year but my sister took 1 home from my mums after she died sadly she didnt get to see it as it flowered after she went into hosp and died. My sister kept it and it flowered again the following year. lyn


They can be planted in the ground also, not sure how cold a winter they can weather but these have survived down to 8 degrees F. Just covered them well with mulch for the winter, spring comes and they pop right through.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> Sam, Here is the picture of my dishcloth, although I would prefer to call it a spa cloth because of the colour. Also a picture of my first attempt at the Wingspan. I am not having any trouble with the knitting of it, but don't really care about the colour. I may do a second section just to see how it looks further on, but I have convinced myself to rip it out. It has just the picoits on the edge but they don't show very well. I have started the black one but don't rfeally have enough to show. I am doing the lacey picot on it but I don't think it shows too well either. Will send a picture in a few day of that one to see what you think.
> 
> Sending a couple pictures of the poppy pictures I saw at the ski resort village. They have helped me change my colour scheme in my shawl. Unfortunately the flash on my camera (which I can't seem to turn off) causes the acrylic or oil paint to shine and so it is hard to get a good shot of them. Also sending a couple shots of the Blue Mountains. Have no clue as to why they would call them mountains as in comparison to real mountains like the rockies or Pokonos they seem to be only very large hills.


Love your wingspan, I so hope to try this soon, (Sam's workshop if I survive the Traveling Vine that is, LOL..just kidding Julie ;-) ) I love the mountains, no matter the height, just a majestic feeling that comes from being near them! Beautiful poppy pictures, I never could grow them, tried for years!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hello on this cooler, cloudier morning we are having in Alabama. Just got a call from the surgery center to confirm for Friday. They don't have a time scheduled for me yet and wont until Thursday afternoon. Glad there is no big prep for this other then no eating or drinking for 8 hours prior.
> 
> Another day of no big plans. Itching to crochet so may put on my craft glove and try a pair of booties or something else easy.


We are a bit cooler than yesterday but the sun is shinning and that in itself is awesome!! I know others dearly need the rain, but I am grateful that we have had 2 consecutive days of sunshine!! 
What surgery??? I must have missed something in the posts, but will be keeping you and the staff in our prayers for sure!! 
I hope to learn to crochet someday, just really cannot get the hang of it being a lefty seems to really cause a problem with this, though knitting has no issue :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

We had an April fool's surprise this morning. Yesterday, all the snow was gone and this morning....everything was covered in snow again (bah humbug)



Junelouise said:


> Well, here in Canada we cannot plant anything before the long weekend in May (24 or thereabouts) and still have to watch for frost at night!
> 
> June


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Southern Gal:
> God bless you and give you the strength you need. I have been following. Many hugs and prayers from me in Canada.
> 
> Patricia


Also sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> O My Goodness!! I was away for a week and it took me two whole days to catch up with last week's KTP, and here I am at page 1 of this week and there are already 49 pages - probably 50 by the time I send this. Still, I'm glad I took the time to read last week. There were so many wonderful postings, pictures, recipes, patterns, even music and poetry. Oh, I *do* love the KTP!! Sending all my strength and affection for those having a tough time right now. Remember, the night will pass and the sun will rise again.
> 
> For what it's worth, my absence was all for good things. In the past 10 days, I have been privileged to celebrate the engagement of a dear friend's daughter, the marriage of another dear friend's son, the arrival of DD from New York for a week's visit, and trips to see my sister in Portland, my two sisters In Seattle, and DD's godmother and her family in Auburn, as well as DD's goddaughter and her family here at home. I finally met my 6-month-old great nephew. I got to browse an excellent bookstore, knit several wash cloths, hike the Hoh Rain Forest (partially while it was raining!), and spend all my time with people (and a few fur babies) I treasure. It was joyous, and I'm still smiling. :-D
> 
> Now I'm "home" at the KTP and determined to catch up. I do hope all are well this week and I'm looking forward to everyone else's adventures. Now, I'm off to start reading at page 1.


Sounds like you had a wonderful week. Good for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is always good to see another's world! Can you tell me where to find the pattern for the lacy swirl- I have done a number with a simple picot, but really like the eyelet! My wingspan, which I probably will start when Sam's workshop opens, will be very plain, so I may well end up doing the picots on that.



BlueButterfly said:


> Sam, Here is the picture of my dishcloth, although I would prefer to call it a spa cloth because of the colour. Also a picture of my first attempt at the Wingspan. I am not having any trouble with the knitting of it, but don't really care about the colour. I may do a second section just to see how it looks further on, but I have convinced myself to rip it out. It has just the picoits on the edge but they don't show very well. I have started the black one but don't rfeally have enough to show. I am doing the lacey picot on it but I don't think it shows too well either. Will send a picture in a few day of that one to see what you think.
> 
> Sending a couple pictures of the poppy pictures I saw at the ski resort village. They have helped me change my colour scheme in my shawl. Unfortunately the flash on my camera (which I can't seem to turn off) causes the acrylic or oil paint to shine and so it is hard to get a good shot of them. Also sending a couple shots of the Blue Mountains. Have no clue as to why they would call them mountains as in comparison to real mountains like the rockies or Pokonos they seem to be only very large hills.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

melyn said:


> wow thats stunning, I too grow amaryllis every year I had a lovely pink and white striped this year that had 3 stems. I am keeping mine this year to see if it will flower again next year, I usualy throw them out because I thought they only flowered 1 year but my sister took 1 home from my mums after she died sadly she didnt get to see it as it flowered after she went into hosp and died. My sister kept it and it flowered again the following year. lyn


I have not had any success growing them again the following year even though I fed them thinking that would help


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The amaryllis is beautiful. I don't think I've seen one such a deep rich red. The red ones I've seen are more of a bright Christmasy red. That is just beautiful. Do you ever plant it outside?


I rather think it would be too cold and wet here. The soil I have is rather heavy and if I use pots to plant them in the wind can play havoc with them. We also have salt air from the tidal river which is not good for so many plants


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


It is a beautiful colour. Mine have come and gone....hopefully to bloom again. One year, I threw one on the compost, thinking it was done. When I looked, it was growing again, so I brought it back in and it had the most beautiful flower. I still have it but it hasn't rebloomed. I keep hoping.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone here have Celiac disease or know anything about it? I'm beginning to think this is what DH has since non of the medications are helping him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Does anyone here have Celiac disease or know anything about it? I'm beginning to think this is what DH has since non of the medications are helping him.


Apparently there is a test for this as I went to this doctor who is a regular medical doctor trained at Yale but also a naturopath and when I went to see her she told me she was surprised I wasn't allergic to gluten as she thought I was. You can find out but there are also sensitivities to gluten that might not be a regular allergy. I just keep gluten to a minimum in my diet but since I'm not allergic I don't worry if I have some. I would find a doctor who will test him. Sadly my new glasses haven't come in yet so I can't do any reading. Yup, both pairs of my grocery store glasses are broken too, so I can't do much research right now. You could google forbidden foods and find substitutes. Our grocery store even has a section that is gluten free since so many people are either allergic or sensitive to gluten. Food allergies are a big problem and can cause immune problems.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Zoe, I hope you don't mind, but I would love to share this with my brother-in-law, he is soon to be celebrating his 40th AA birthday. It brought tears thinking of my DH.. thank you so much for sharing this and finding your way through the steps, so glad that you are part of my life even through this wonderful internet I am happy and proud of and for you!!


Of course you may share it with BIL!!!! Tell him congrats are being sent for him from me on his own AA birthday of sobriety! Thanks, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love this!!! Will have to share with a dear friend, we always would laugh and think of hymns when we saw speeders, also slow pokes we would sing a song of that has the words of sweet bye and bye ... too funny


Marianne, I came up with a few more of these.

Ballet Troupe Hymn ........... Amazing Grace
Bird Watcher Hymn ........... The Great Speckled Bird
Crop Farmer Hymn ............ Bringing in the Sheaves
Vampire Hymn ............. There is Power in the Blood
Divorcee Hymn ........... He set me Free
Nudist Hymn ............ Just As I Am
Boy Scout Hymn .......... It Only Takes a Spark
Toddler's Potty Training Hymn ............ Where Could I Go
Lifeguard Hymn............Throw Out the Lifeline
Botanist Hymn ............ The Lily of the Valley
Yarn Lovers Hymn ........ More Abundantly
Knitters Hymn ........ Blest be the Tie that Binds
Astronaut's Hymn.........I'll Fly Away


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I though of another bird watcher hymn; His Eye is on the sparrow


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Just dropping by to let you know that today is our little Lily's first birthday!! She was so tiny when she was born, we couldn't imagine that she'd ever get as big as she is - about 12 pounds. She's sitting up and trying to crawl. We're so grateful for all the prayers said for her, and we thank God for getting her this far. Be back later - have to go play with Lily, Paula


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> I though of another bird watcher hymn; His Eye is on the sparrow


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Does anyone here have Celiac disease or know anything about it? I'm beginning to think this is what DH has since non of the medications are helping him.


I believe Marlark Marge has celiac disease. The Mayo Clinic website has good information about it too. You have to avoid all gluten. This can be tricky because there is so much gluten hidden in our foods. Zoe 

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/celiac-disease/DS00319


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a friend who has Celiac and is finding great relief once she changed her diet -- there are quite a few great articles on the internet --- it doesn't hurt to start using some of the foods on the diet and see if DH sees some improvement. Also, keep a food journal and health effects for doctors to get a handle on what's happening....good luck.



budasha said:


> Does anyone here have Celiac disease or know anything about it? I'm beginning to think this is what DH has since non of the medications are helping him.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Just dropping by to let you know that today is our little Lily's first birthday!! She was so tiny when she was born, we couldn't imagine that she'd ever get as big as she is - about 12 pounds. She's sitting up and trying to crawl. We're so grateful for all the prayers said for her, and we thank God for getting her this far. Be back later - have to go play with Lily, Paula


Congratulations, and I bet you will enjoy every blessed minute playing with Lily! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Lily...continued good progress.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Just dropping by to let you know that today is our little Lily's first birthday!! She was so tiny when she was born, we couldn't imagine that she'd ever get as big as she is - about 12 pounds. She's sitting up and trying to crawl. We're so grateful for all the prayers said for her, and we thank God for getting her this far. Be back later - have to go play with Lily, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the skiing pictures---that's something I've never tried and at this age, probably never will---but looks like so much fun for the younger ones.

Love the poppies in the pictures --I want to get something like that for my dining room; will have to do some research!!

The amarylis is so gorgeous---don't think I've seen one quite that deep color before!!

I woke up with a sore throat and head ache so am going to get the beef stew going and the towels folded and put away and the beds made and then go back to bed. I'll check in later with pictures of the scarf and feed sack dish towels. I'm chugging along on the scarf and want to get it done so I can start Sam's workshop too! I'm so thrilled with the format of the workshops.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the skiing pictures---that's something I've never tried and at this age, probably never will---but looks like so much fun for the younger ones.
> 
> Love the poppies in the pictures --I want to get something like that for my dining room; will have to do some research!!
> 
> ...


You rest up Rookie and feel better soon!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the latest sunrise pic. from home 7-30 am 3 April 2013.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks darowil - i will have to give this one a try - i have never been able to make decent fudge - not sure what i am doing wrong.

sam



darowil said:


> In case you don't see this Sam Peanut Butter Fudge- no milk http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159045-1.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest sunrise pic. from home 7-30 am 3 April 2013.


OH that is spectacular, what a perfect photo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like seattle weather - i loved the weather when i lived there although i will have to admit i wished the summers would have been a little warmer.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> what are your summers like dollyclaire?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> OH that is spectacular, what a perfect photo.


I guess it is not for nothing that the Maori name for New Zealand is the Land of the Long White Cloud [Aotearoa]!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great puzzle darowil - thanks.

sam



darowil said:


> Got distracted on my way to bed- went into the old puzzle of the days and just had to post this one for you all http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2012-06-27 called Grandmas knitting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thankfully my television was newer so i didn't need the box - i'm not sure why they did it - i don't see any difference in the quality of the picture. what they need to do is cut down on the number of advertisements allowed per program. i think there are close to 12 minutes of ads per program.

sam



darowil said:


> Even if I wanted to watch TV in my room I couldn't now. The analogue signal was switched off this morning here in Adelaide and I haven't got around to getting a Digital Set Top box for this one. I don't use it much, but do occasionally so I should probably get one- but I can just see myself buying one and the TV then packing up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - i love the color - a sweater that color would be great.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad i wasn't the only one.

sam

maybe we are the only ones that will admit it. lol



Gweniepooh said:


> If your dense so am I but then I already know I have those moments. LOL I couldn't find anything either and would love to make one of those. So cute.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Just to say that the Hawaiian chicken recipe posted on last week's KTP, is a great success. I made it for lunch with a relative, having followed the instructions precisely and served it with plain boiled rice along with a finely chopped onion cooked in a little pineapple juice, using the hot juice to heat sliced fresh pineapple. Dessert was lemon souffle. Lovely and sunny today and with lots of birds on the new bird feeder in the cottage garden. For some unexplained reason, I'm very tired. I haven't done such an amount of physical work today to justify being rather whacked. I'll spend the evening reading again the tougher bits of of the beekeeping exam revision. My mind won't be on much else until after the exam on Saturday. This morning, as I looked at the little birds pecking away at the peanuts in the feeder, I prayed that all of the KTP family would be given the experience of God's Peace today. With affection.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the striping on your wingspan - but then i like stripes -how are you doing your picots? maybe you could do the edge like the edge of your spa cloth with the hole under the picot - plus the spa cloth and wingspan are two different weights of yarn - i would expect the spa cloth to show up better.

loved the mountain pictures - i would ride a sled down the hill - my sking days are long gone.

sam

thank you for sharing all the pictures



BlueButterfly said:


> Sam, Here is the picture of my dishcloth, although I would prefer to call it a spa cloth because of the colour. Also a picture of my first attempt at the Wingspan. I am not having any trouble with the knitting of it, but don't really care about the colour. I may do a second section just to see how it looks further on, but I have convinced myself to rip it out. It has just the picoits on the edge but they don't show very well. I have started the black one but don't rfeally have enough to show. I am doing the lacey picot on it but I don't think it shows too well either. Will send a picture in a few day of that one to see what you think.
> 
> Sending a couple pictures of the poppy pictures I saw at the ski resort village. They have helped me change my colour scheme in my shawl. Unfortunately the flash on my camera (which I can't seem to turn off) causes the acrylic or oil paint to shine and so it is hard to get a good shot of them. Also sending a couple shots of the Blue Mountains. Have no clue as to why they would call them mountains as in comparison to real mountains like the rockies or Pokonos they seem to be only very large hills.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest sunrise pic. from home 7-30 am 3 April 2013.


SO beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is not for nothing that the Maori name for New Zealand is the Land of the Long White Cloud [Aotearoa]!


I guess not, it is so pretty. Takes ones breath away, but in a good way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to say that the Hawaiian chicken recipe posted on last week's KTP, is a great success. I made it for lunch with a relative, having followed the instructions precisely and served it with plain boiled rice along with a finely chopped onion cooked in a little pineapple juice, using the hot juice to heat sliced fresh pineapple. Dessert was lemon souffle. Lovely and sunny today and with lots of birds on the new bird feeder in the cottage garden. For some unexplained reason, I'm very tired. I haven't done such an amount of physical work today to justify being rather whacked. I'll spend the evening reading again the tougher bits of of the beekeeping exam revision. My mind won't be on much else until after the exam on Saturday. This morning, as I looked at the little birds pecking away at the peanuts in the feeder, I prayed that all of the KTP family would be given the experience of God's Peace today. With affection.


 am glad to hear you enjoyed it. We did here as well, I served it over brow rice. The left overs were enjoyed in a salad the next day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how wonderful grandpaula - give her a squeeze from me - a true miracle.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Just dropping by to let you know that today is our little Lily's first birthday!! She was so tiny when she was born, we couldn't imagine that she'd ever get as big as she is - about 12 pounds. She's sitting up and trying to crawl. We're so grateful for all the prayers said for her, and we thank God for getting her this far. Be back later - have to go play with Lily, Paula


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday, Lily. Many, many more. Our early bird is thriving. Can't wait to see him sit up and crawl.

Beautiful pix of the mountains, flowers and sunrise. Tubing sounds fun but these old bones wouldn't like it. 

SG, keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers. EJT (not sure if I got that right), what surgery? If I missed anybody, please accept my apologies and know that when I read gouge post, I offered up a prayer for your wellbeing.

At noon yesterday, work called me for a load to Decatur, AL. Woohoo! I was on the eleventh row of the TV. So drove 750 miles, delivered and went to bed. Tried to sleep in but woke up before 11. Lunch and then catching up on the teaparty. Need to run to the grocery store ai have no fresh produce.

Cool here, esp after being 80° in TX. Had to put on a sweater. 

Zoe, beautiful poem. You express things so eloquently.

I will look for the quick cooking steel oats. They have some in cups to microwave but I don't want flavored ones. Too much sugar and sodium. So, I will keep looking.

Glutin free products are hard to find. I did find a brand of crackers that I really like. Not salty and very crisp. Some stores carry and others don't. Don't have celia but wanted to cut back on wheat products. Hopefully Publix will have them.

Off to the store. Take care everyone.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mountains of healing energy rookieretiree - hope a little bed rest will make you feel better.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Love the skiing pictures---that's something I've never tried and at this age, probably never will---but looks like so much fun for the younger ones.
> 
> Love the poppies in the pictures --I want to get something like that for my dining room; will have to do some research!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful myfanwy - thanks for sharing.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the latest sunrise pic. from home 7-30 am 3 April 2013.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I adore the pics of the Shelties. I miss those that i have owned and seldom if never see them here. How I wish I had one now to comfort and entertain me and maybe get me out of the house. They are such lovely and loyal animals. Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> SO beautiful!


It seems to be coming to that time of year- for so many mornings this summer there have been no clouds around- and they kind of make it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I guess not, it is so pretty. Takes ones breath away, but in a good way.


It does, doesn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful myfanwy - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam


Took quite a hunt to find the camera in time- just caught it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are feeling better marge - sending you mounds of healing energy.

sam



margewhaples said:


> I adore the pics of the Shelties. I miss those that i have owned and seldom if never see them here. How I wish I had one now to comfort and entertain me and maybe get me out of the house. They are such lovely and loyal animals. Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. I decided to make a beef barley soup instead of stew - weather is starting to turn warmer so this will probably be the last cold weather meal I make. I ended up cleaning out the vegetable bin so the soup has all kinds of vegetables plus barley and mushrooms. We had a beef roast dinner Saturday night here for the kids so the left overs are now stew. Think I'll serve it over noodles -- we already had mashed potatoes twice this past week-end. I just had a test bowl of the soup and already feel better.

Just watched American's Test Kitchen and they had a recipe for Cat Head Biscuits -- I think it's going to be for breakfast tomorrow.

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/Cat-Head-Biscuits/23432/?incode=M00KSCR00



thewren said:


> sending you mountains of healing energy rookieretiree - hope a little bed rest will make you feel better.
> 
> sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Gwnny: I am told by the sleep therapist that exposure to early morning sun resets the cycles of sleep and waking. Supposedly it only takes 20 mins of such exposure. Melatonin should be taken earlier in the evening than just before bed. Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon Rookie- do rest up!



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam. I decided to make a beef barley soup instead of stew - weather is starting to turn warmer so this will probably be the last cold weather meal I make. I ended up cleaning out the vegetable bin so the soup has all kinds of vegetables plus barley and mushrooms. We had a beef roast dinner Saturday night here for the kids so the left overs are now stew. Think I'll serve it over noodles -- we already had mashed potatoes twice this past week-end. I just had a test bowl of the soup and already feel better.
> 
> Just watched American's Test Kitchen and they had a recipe for Cat Head Biscuits -- I think it's going to be for breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/Cat-Head-Biscuits/23432/?incode=M00KSCR00


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest sunrise pic. from home 7-30 am 3 April 2013.


Sooooooo relaxing, thank you, that's where I need to be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

No 5, I do not have celiac disease, I have Crohn's disease. Many of the symptoms are similar. Celiac disease is characterized by diarrhea and bouts of severe abd pain also, but are minimized or eradicated by limitation or elimination of gluten which is found in any of the wheat or grains. There are websites that are available Allfreegluten is one and they have recipes for many foods substituting other ingredients.Marge.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I got this in an email today... thought it was worth sharing...


A well-known speaker started off his seminar holding up a $20.00 bill. In the room of 200, he asked, "Who would like this $20 bill?" Hands started going up. 

He said, "I am going to give this $20 to one of you but first, let me do this."

He proceeded to crumple up the $20 dollar bill. He then asked, "Who still wants it...?" Still the hands were up in the air. "Well," he replied, "What if I do this?" And he dropped it on the ground and started to grind it into the floor with his shoe. He picked it up, now crumpled and dirty. "Now, who still wants it?" Still the hands went into the air.
"My friends, we have all learned a very valuable lesson. No matter what I did to the money, you still wanted it because it did not decrease in value. It was still worth $20. Many times in our lives, we are dropped, crumpled, and ground into the dirt by the decisions we make and the circumstances that come our way. We may feel as though we are worthless. But no matter what has happened or what will happen, you will never lose your value.

Dirty or clean, crumpled or finely creased, you are still priceless to those who DO LOVE you. The worth of our lives comes not in what we do or who we know, but by WHO WE ARE.

Love you all!!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I am finally caught up with the posts.
Lurker: I always enjoy the pics. They are so reinforcing of the miracles brought by our Creator. I save most all of them and use them as backgrounds from time to time changing.
The sun today is out and feels quite warm but usually becomes cold again about 3pm or 4pm. I am at last feeling better and hope to restart my tai chi program next wk. It feels so good to cut back on my medication even though I can't eliminate it. Appetite remains poor and I have to remind myself to eat and drink. Often the whole day goes by without my ever desiring food. Lot of vitamins though.
I haven't started the traveling vine scarf as yet. I have to figure out how to get the pattern down on paper as I have no ink in my printer. 
5: A lovely poem chronicling an experience so many share. 
My family has a problem with alcoholism although I myself don't have that problem.
Julie: The sunrise and the other pics are so lovely so keep them coming as we all can enjoy.
Maybe someone can connect Budasha with Joe P who also seems to have celiac and has found sites and recipes so may be able to help her.
Those amarillas are gorgeous. The color is spectacular.
Sam: Thanks so much for the encouraging words. May we all enjoy improved health with the advent of the new seasons. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> thankfully my television was newer so i didn't need the box - i'm not sure why they did it - i don't see any difference in the quality of the picture. what they need to do is cut down on the number of advertisements allowed per program. i think there are close to 12 minutes of ads per program.
> 
> sam


That's about right if it's a 30 minute program. For an hour long program its more like 18 minutes of ads. Ridiculous isn't it?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Sooooooo relaxing, thank you, that's where I need to be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Home is not quite the same as Kaikoura, though- the other place that I have found sunrise/sunset photos of, from a facebook link.
I am in the far from peaceful metropolitan North, Kaikoura is where I would go for a restful holiday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Marge, I agree, much of what I love to photograph or share, is showing His wonderful Creations- that is great that you save them!
By the way my immediate neighbour is celiac, so I have been boning up on that one, if ever I am to ask her over- I don't want to serve up something that will make her suffer. An awful lot seems to be understanding where the wheat products get hidden- one needs to be so vigilant!



margewhaples said:


> Well I am finally caught up with the posts.
> Lurker: I always enjoy the pics. They are so reinforcing of the miracles brought by our Creator. I save most all of them and use them as backgrounds from time to time changing.
> The sun today is out and feels quite warm but usually becomes cold again about 3pm or 4pm. I am at last feeling better and hope to restart my tai chi program next wk. It feels so good to cut back on my medication even though I can't eliminate it. Appetite remains poor and I have to remind myself to eat and drink. Often the whole day goes by without my ever desiring food. Lot of vitamins though.
> I haven't started the traveling vine scarf as yet. I have to figure out how to get the pattern down on paper as I have no ink in my printer.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I got this in an email today... thought it was worth sharing...
> 
> A well-known speaker started off his seminar holding up a $20.00 bill. In the room of 200, he asked, "Who would like this $20 bill?" Hands started going up.
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks all, Angora, 5, RookieRetiree, Margwhaples, for your input about Celiac disease. I've gone to the Mayo site and printed out their info. It seems that DH has all the symptoms and loves all the foods to be avoided. I've checked other sites as well. It appears that he can have a blood test or an intestinal biopsy to determine if he has it. Recommendations are that he shouldn't change his diet until it's actually determined that he has it because the test could result in a false positive. His doctor is away for a week so we have to wait until he's back. DH has been suffering with this for over 2 years and from what I've read, it can be very serious as it can affect the liver and other parts of the body. Scary stuff.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest sunrise pic. from home 7-30 am 3 April 2013.


Another gorgeous sunrise. You seem to live in just the right place to see these beautiful scenes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I got this in an email today... thought it was worth sharing...
> 
> A well-known speaker started off his seminar holding up a $20.00 bill. In the room of 200, he asked, "Who would like this $20 bill?" Hands started going up.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

double pleasure this morning April 3rd from Kaikoura.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Another gorgeous sunrise. You seem to live in just the right place to see these beautiful scenes.


Also it is a matter of trying to minimise, the unlovely! But thanks,
and hope the week goes quickly so the tests can be done for DH.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My BIL has crohn's plus gout and doctors say to stay away from anything green. Shrimp and spices like garlic are also aggravate the symptoms. I feel for you --- no fun having those kinds of things going on...my SIL has diverticulitis so has the same issues. She says they feel trapped in their house or only go out when they know where the bathrooms are.



margewhaples said:


> No 5, I do not have celiac disease, I have Crohn's disease. Many of the symptoms are similar. Celiac disease is characterized by diarrhea and bouts of severe abd pain also, but are minimized or eradicated by limitation or elimination of gluten which is found in any of the wheat or grains. There are websites that are available Allfreegluten is one and they have recipes for many foods substituting other ingredients.Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne - love the story; think I'll use it - I'll find where to give credit to the author.

Feeling better since I rested and ate some of the stew...still have a sore throat though so doctoring with orange juice and vitamins.

I've started using the sunlight lamp - it hasn't helped yet---will get more diligent with it this week and combine with the melatonin at night to see if I can get some better sleeing habits.

DGS's eyes are almost all cleared up from the pink eye infection and hopefully we've been spared. He's been very good about getting the drops put in his eyes---having Easter candy nearby is a great incentive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well BlueButterfly you can just send that Wingspan right on down to me in Georgia...I LOVE the colors and it looks like you are doing a wonderful job! LOL The spa cloth is great too. Thank you for sharing the ski slope pictures.



BlueButterfly said:


> Sam, Here is the picture of my dishcloth, although I would prefer to call it a spa cloth because of the colour. Also a picture of my first attempt at the Wingspan. I am not having any trouble with the knitting of it, but don't really care about the colour. I may do a second section just to see how it looks further on, but I have convinced myself to rip it out. It has just the picoits on the edge but they don't show very well. I have started the black one but don't rfeally have enough to show. I am doing the lacey picot on it but I don't think it shows too well either. Will send a picture in a few day of that one to see what you think.
> 
> Sending a couple pictures of the poppy pictures I saw at the ski resort village. They have helped me change my colour scheme in my shawl. Unfortunately the flash on my camera (which I can't seem to turn off) causes the acrylic or oil paint to shine and so it is hard to get a good shot of them. Also sending a couple shots of the Blue Mountains. Have no clue as to why they would call them mountains as in comparison to real mountains like the rockies or Pokonos they seem to be only very large hills.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> double pleasure this morning April 3rd from Kaikoura.


OH WOW!!!!! Wish I was there to experience these.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love them!!!



5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, I came up with a few more of these.
> 
> Ballet Troupe Hymn ........... Amazing Grace
> Bird Watcher Hymn ........... The Great Speckled Bird
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> OH WOW!!!!! Wish I was there to experience these.


May be, one day!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> May be, one day!


I sure do hope so, it is on my list of places to go.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the information Marge. I will start taking the melatonin earlier and will try to drag my sleepy behind up out of bed to enjoy the sunshine. 



margewhaples said:


> Gwnny: I am told by the sleep therapist that exposure to early morning sun resets the cycles of sleep and waking. Supposedly it only takes 20 mins of such exposure. Melatonin should be taken earlier in the evening than just before bed. Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks like you could almost touch the clouds...and the colors are amazing. Like puffs of pink cotton candy.



Lurker 2 said:


> double pleasure this morning April 3rd from Kaikoura.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It looks like you could almost touch the clouds...and the colors are amazing. Like puffs of pink cotton candy.


What's more there were 7 images to chose from!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up and now to go fix supper.  Having eggs, han and biscuits...breakfast for dinner! Will touch base later. God's blessings to all and for those ailing special prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want a little cottage right on that beach. what glorious colors.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> double pleasure this morning April 3rd from Kaikoura.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was a nifty idea - tasty too.

sam

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2013/04/02/individual-chicken-pot-pies-recipe/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want a little cottage right on that beach. what glorious colors.
> 
> sam


I think you might find it a little cold, much of the year Sam! Given you are not keen on frosts, although it seldoms snows, being at sea level!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Does anyone here have Celiac disease or know anything about it? I'm beginning to think this is what DH has since non of the medications are helping him.


I think that there are some articles on the internet about it but if you really think that this is what is wrong with him, I would suggest you have some medical tests done. Until that time, avoid foods with gluten in them. I am sensitive to Gluten and need to watch what I eat. You would be surprised what has gluten in. Processed foods have it in. Read every lable, even canned soups, vegetables, etc.
It can be quite painfull. He has my sympathy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was a nifty idea - tasty too.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2013/04/02/individual-chicken-pot-pies-recipe/


Those look delicious, I must make them for the grandsons and teens. Then again I'll have to pass this on to Jamie, she will like them too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thankfully my television was newer so i didn't need the box - i'm not sure why they did it - i don't see any difference in the quality of the picture. what they need to do is cut down on the number of advertisements allowed per program. i think there are close to 12 minutes of ads per program.
> 
> sam


The analog airwaves were way too inificient and the digital airwaves replaced them. This was also to free up airspace for more wireless signals to get through due to more and more cell phone usage. At least that is what happened here in Canada and the population of the US is so much greater than our Canadian one. We went completely digital over a year ago now.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Well I am finally caught up with the posts.
> 5: A lovely poem chronicling an experience so many share.
> My family has a problem with alcoholism although I myself don't have that problem.
> Maybe someone can connect Budasha with Joe P who also seems to have celiac and has found sites and recipes so may be able to help her.


Marge, I am in touch with Joe P and he does not have celiac. The doctors have all confirmed that he has diverticulitis and that this has been the problem he has had all along. Thanks. Sorry I had mistaken the celiac for the Crohns in your case. Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Just dropping by to let you know that today is our little Lily's first birthday!! She was so tiny when she was born, we couldn't imagine that she'd ever get as big as she is - about 12 pounds. She's sitting up and trying to crawl. We're so grateful for all the prayers said for her, and we thank God for getting her this far. Be back later - have to go play with Lily, Paula


Happy Birthday Lily- 1 year already, how time flies!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest sunrise pic. from home 7-30 am 3 April 2013.


beutiful


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> double pleasure this morning April 3rd from Kaikoura.


The second picture is even better than the first. Love this picture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i could bundle up real good. lol for that kind of view i might put up with it for a while. i just think it looks like a very tranquil place.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think you might find it a little cold, much of the year Sam! Given you are not keen on frosts, although it seldoms snows, being at sea level!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest sunrise pic. from home 7-30 am 3 April 2013.


That is a wonderful picture, Julie. You are lucky, we don't see sunrise from our house, but we do get sun on the house & garden as it moves round & we get some lovely sunsets? I expect you get up earlier than us, we don't have a dog or make bread any more. Mind you, we have the noisiest cat ever, but usually in the middle of the night.

Trssa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so did we.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> The analog airwaves were way too inificient and the digital airwaves replaced them. This was also to free up airspace for more wireless signals to get through due to more and more cell phone usage. At least that is what happened here in Canada and the population of the US is so much greater than our Canadian one. We went completely digital over a year ago now.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like the striping on your wingspan - but then i like stripes -how are you doing your picots? maybe you could do the edge like the edge of your spa cloth with the hole under the picot - plus the spa cloth and wingspan are two different weights of yarn - i would expect the spa cloth to show up better.
> 
> loved the mountain pictures - i would ride a sled down the hill - my sking days are long gone.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. I'm not a prson to wear stripes very often. I think the pink and black in this yarn attracted me and I was hoping for a more irregular stripe which would be more to my liking. I like some greens but not this one so much.

I only did the picot without the hole on this shawl, in the same way that the dishcloth pattern gave directions for. I also realized that the heavier the yarn, the more prominent it would be, so the mosaic yarn is a bit like sock yarn but it has a looser twist and seems a lot softer, which would explain why the picots do not show well. I don't think that putting the hole in as well, would help any with this yarn. I am doing the hole and picot on the black one, but because it is so dark it doesn't show very prominently either, but does show a bit. The yarn I am using for the black one is a bit heavier so has more body to it.

My husband is the ski nut in this family. I have a bad siatic (spelling?) nerve and so can't even do cross country any mor. Have a hard time walking some days. DH is 69 in October so no spring chick although he is still quite active in German culture dancing, walking, bicycling, and anything else he can get into. He's starting to creak and groan a bit this year, but so far not slowing down too much.

I think that even sleding down the hills is out for me too. There were several snowboarders there in their own section too, out for their last hoorah for the season. It is still cold here but should be warmer by thursday or friday. I'm still hoping for spring.

Will send you pictures on the week end. Kep well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you find out where he gets his energy let me know.

sam



BlueButterfly said:


> Thanks Sam. I'm not a prson to wear stripes very often. I think the pink and black in this yarn attracted me and I was hoping for a more irregular stripe which would be more to my liking. I like some greens but not this one so much.
> 
> I only did the picot without the hole on this shawl, in the same way that the dishcloth pattern gave directions for. I also realized that the heavier the yarn, the more prominent it would be, so the mosaic yarn is a bit like sock yarn but it has a looser twist and seems a lot softer, which would explain why the picots do not show well. I don't think that putting the hole in as well, would help any with this yarn. I am doing the hole and picot on the black one, but because it is so dark it doesn't show very prominently either, but does show a bit. The yarn I am using for the black one is a bit heavier so has more body to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> That is a wonderful picture, Julie. You are lucky, we don't see sunrise from our house, but we do get sun on the house & garden as it moves round & we get some lovely sunsets? I expect you get up earlier than us, we don't have a dog or make bread any more. Mind you, we have the noisiest cat ever, but usually in the middle of the night.
> 
> Trssa


The middle of the nighta is when cats are at their very best.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well BlueButterfly you can just send that Wingspan right on down to me in Georgia...I LOVE the colors and it looks like you are doing a wonderful job! LOL The spa cloth is great too. Thank you for sharing the ski slope pictures.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm not quite partial to the green in the stripe and not real fond of such a hard stripe. I would have prefered a more irregular stripe. I am liking my black Wingspan however. 
If you PM me your address you are quite welcome to the shawl when I finish. It will be my pleasure to send it to you - really!

Glad you liked the pictures.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you find out where he gets his energy let me know.
> 
> sam


I think he is just stubborn. It might be a family trait as well as his sister, brother and the younger generation all are the same, no mountain too high, no river too long, no road too long, etc. etc. However, none of them can knit or sew. At least we have that one over them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone. I was going to wait until Sam's class but decided I wanted to do a wingspan to wear with my new coat, and also for my shoulders when we go out for dinner. I get really chilled so will wear it on top of my dress or top. I was given some beautiful hand made buttons and decided to put a button the brown wingspan. I also did the dish cloth and the brown one with the picot ends. I love it. I am saving my sock yarn for Sam's class.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the skiing pictures---that's something I've never tried and at this age, probably never will---but looks like so much fun for the younger ones.
> 
> Love the poppies in the pictures --I want to get something like that for my dining room; will have to do some research!!
> 
> ...


The poppy pictures were really nice. There were at least 6 of them, only one was framed. I looked at the price of one (which was rather large - in fact they were all too large for a normal house) and my blood ran cold! $5,500.00. I guess it would take me the rest of my life (maybe 20 years) to save up for that one. At least I got a photo free!
Maybe we need to take painting lessons? Can't ski either only my husband can still ski and I'm not sure how many years he has left in him for that.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone. I was going to wait until Sam's class but decided I wanted to do a wingspan to wear with my new coat, and also for my shoulders when we go out for dinner. I get really chilled so will wear it on top of my dress or top. I was given some beautiful hand made buttons and decided to put a button the brown wingspan. I also did the dish cloth and the brown one with the picot ends. I love it. I am saving my sock yarn for Sam's class.


Really gorgeous colours. Wish I could find them! Did you do the picot edge on your first one? It looks like you have. Gorgeous!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

You will never believe the yarn I used. it is a brown-rust, med brown, red heart multi colored -- large ball - 9.00 not supposed to be great yarn but I use it for scarves all the time. the other (coral ) colored, is a cheap yarn too that I picked up when our Zellers had it on sale because they were going out of business. I don't buy on line. Yes the picot's really showed with the worsted yarn. c/o 45 stitches so it isn't a long, hard knit. I also made a hat to go with the brown, and will make a newsboy cap to wear with the salmon color. It might be a gift set. I have about 20 scarves and a lot of them are the dreaded red heart -- I make them fancy and everyone I have given one to still wears the scarves. they are very warm on our bitter winters.

I have never been really fussy about the yarn. more interested in the patterns.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love your wingspan, I so hope to try this soon, (Sam's workshop if I survive the Traveling Vine that is, LOL..just kidding Julie ;-) ) I love the mountains, no matter the height, just a majestic feeling that comes from being near them! Beautiful poppy pictures, I never could grow them, tried for years!


Thank you for the kind comments. I have a poppy plant in my back garden. It has been there for at least 10 years. I guess since I don't grow it inside the house it survives better. I have a habit of killing the house plants.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You will never believe the yarn I used. it is a brown-rust, med brown, red heart multi colored -- large ball - 9.00 not supposed to be great yarn but I use it for scarves all the time. the other (coral ) colored, is a cheap yarn too that I picked up when our Zellers had it on sale because they were going out of business. I don't buy on line. Yes the picot's really showed with the worsted yarn. c/o 45 stitches so it isn't a long, hard knit. I also made a hat to go with the brown, and will make a newsboy cap to wear with the salmon color. It might be a gift set. I have about 20 scarves and a lot of them are the dreaded red heart -- I make them fancy and everyone I have given one to still wears the scarves. they are very warm on our bitter winters.
> 
> I have never been really fussy about the yarn. more interested in the patterns.


Thanks for the reply. Yes, I guess your winters are a bit worse than the ones in Ontario. I went to Banf once in February, won't be doing that again soon. There was a storm the day I arrived in Calgary and a storm the day I left. I loved it in between. I too use Red Heart yarn. Some of it seems better than others. I knit a lot of hats, mitts and scarves for the "Out of the Cold" program with it and also some slippers for my non-knitting friends. I also bought a lot of yarn from Zellers here and in Huntsville, when they were closing down. I bought a pile of Mosaic yarn at the end. I like it more for cowls and my Newfie (Bubble) mitts than I do for shawls, although I did knit one I liked. I also wanted to knit a pair of socks to donate to a bazaar in our Community centre. Somehow I am not always lucky in colours. They somehow look better in the ball than when I knit them.

I would like to know where to get your scarf pattern for the travelling vine. I don't have the time to join your workshop now, but would like to knit it later this year (from some of my Red Heart stash - ha ha). I have some nice cream sock yarn which might be nice too. Love this pattern from what I have seen on this site.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

the person to talk to is Julie -- I don't do most of the workshops as I just don't have time, however I am going to do a sock weight wing span in Sam's class. Julie's class is open and if you want to check out the info there go to the link at the bottom of my signature and then go 
to #21 traveling vine.

here is the link and then just scroll down. Shirley


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes, I guess your winters are a bit worse than the ones in Ontario. I went to Banf once in February, won't be doing that again soon. There was a storm the day I arrived in Calgary and a storm the day I left. I loved it in between. I too use Red Heart yarn. Some of it seems better than others. I knit a lot of hats, mitts and scarves for the "Out of the Cold" program with it and also some slippers for my non-knitting friends. I also bought a lot of yarn from Zellers here and in Huntsville, when they were closing down. I bought a pile of Mosaic yarn at the end. I like it more for cowls and my Newfie (Bubble) mitts than I do for shawls, although I did knit one I liked. I also wanted to knit a pair of socks to donate to a bazaar in our Community centre. Somehow I am not always lucky in colours. They somehow look better in the ball than when I knit them.
> 
> I would like to know where to get your scarf pattern for the travelling vine. I don't have the time to join your workshop now, but would like to knit it later this year (from some of my Red Heart stash - ha ha). I have some nice cream sock yarn which might be nice too. Love this pattern from what I have seen on this site.


re: the weather being worse in Calgary than in Ontario. I used to live in Southern Ontario. I have lived more years in Northwestern Ontario and the weather we have up here is much more severe with the duration of extremes than it ever was in your part of Ontario. Ontario is such a vast region and the weather down in Southern Ontario is very tame compared to here. Too many people think that the weather forecasts for Toronto, Barrie, Windsor, Ottawa regions is what it is like in all of Ontario. That really is not the case. Even Kitchener has mild weather compared to what we get up here.
The wingspan scarves are pretty in their design and I shall try to attempt one when Sam has the workshop going. I have lots of yarn for it. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone. I was going to wait until Sam's class but decided I wanted to do a wingspan to wear with my new coat, and also for my shoulders when we go out for dinner. I get really chilled so will wear it on top of my dress or top. I was given some beautiful hand made buttons and decided to put a button the brown wingspan. I also did the dish cloth and the brown one with the picot ends. I love it. I am saving my sock yarn for Sam's class.


Shirley, how far down over the shoulders does the wingspan scarf go? How much warmth does it provide for you? Might we see you modeling one? And is there a way to make the scarf wider/longer so it drapes further down the upper arms? Sam, do you know? Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> beutiful


Thanks darowil!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> The second picture is even better than the first. Love this picture.


That is because it is taken by a professional- not me!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> We are a bit cooler than yesterday but the sun is shinning and that in itself is awesome!! I know others dearly need the rain, but I am grateful that we have had 2 consecutive days of sunshine!!
> What surgery??? I must have missed something in the posts, but will be keeping you and the staff in our prayers for sure!!
> I hope to learn to crochet someday, just really cannot get the hang of it being a lefty seems to really cause a problem with this, though knitting has no issue :thumbup:


Hi Marianne,
I had trigger finger release done on my long finger and thumb on my right had a couple weeks ago. Friday I go to have the ring finger on the left done. The pain (or lack thereof) has been so much better and I am ready to get this all done.
I will learn to knit one of these days. I am so scattered that I can not do more then one project at a time so it will be when I am stuck indoors and can concentrate. Usually during the heat of summer when humidity is too high to breath.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> re: the weather being worse in Calgary than in Ontario. I used to live in Southern Ontario. I have lived more years in Northwestern Ontario and the weather we have up here is much more severe with the duration of extremes than it ever was in your part of Ontario. Ontario is such a vast region and the weather down in Southern Ontario is very tame compared to here. Too many people think that the weather forecasts for Toronto, Barrie, Windsor, Ottawa regions is what it is like in all of Ontario. That really is not the case. Even Kitchener has mild weather compared to what we get up here.
> The wingspan scarves are pretty in their design and I shall try to attempt one when Sam has the workshop going. I have lots of yarn for it. Zoe


Originally I come from St. Marys (between London & Stratford) (Western Ontario)It's considered the snow belt area. We used to have much colder and snowier weather when I was younger. I know the weather can be worse where you are and I don't envy you.

Don't know if I can do the workshop, so that is why I am doing my Wingspan now.  Mosaic yarn I am using is close to sock yarn but softer. The black yarn I am doing the second one in is a little firmer and a bit heavier but I like it better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! I can't wait to start Sam's class. I am going to finish the all the other workshop projects too but need to get ready the projects for my workshop so I'll be working more on those items and less on the workshops I signed up to take. LOL Just can't still those needles! LOL

By the way, I just finished my second Dead Fish hat in toddler size. And speaking of workshops I've taken I did a very simple bit of intarsia that I learned in DonMaure's (sp) classes and put the child's nickname on the hat. Like I said simple but satisfying to be able to do it.



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone. I was going to wait until Sam's class but decided I wanted to do a wingspan to wear with my new coat, and also for my shoulders when we go out for dinner. I get really chilled so will wear it on top of my dress or top. I was given some beautiful hand made buttons and decided to put a button the brown wingspan. I also did the dish cloth and the brown one with the picot ends. I love it. I am saving my sock yarn for Sam's class.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Originally I come from St. Marys (between London & Stratford) (Western Ontario)It's considered the snow belt area. We used to have much colder and snowier weather when I was younger. I know the weather can be worse where you are and I don't envy you.
> 
> Don't know if I can do the workshop, so that is why I am doing my Wingspan now. Mosaic yarn I am using is close to sock yarn but softer. The black yarn I am doing the second one in is a little firmer and a bit heavier but I like it better.


I lived in Kingston and Toronto and have never been as cold in my life. The wind off the lake at +15 was colder to us than -15

It was the dampness that got to me -- we have a very dry climate and it can definitely get bitter cold -- but the dampness was what we felt more than the cold. I used to work at Queen's University in Kingston and had to walk to work -- too close to bother standing in line for bus. thought I was going to freeze to death :-( :shock: Then the summers are so humid -- I think that part of Ontario is so beautiful, and there are lots of wonderful things about it but I will take Calgary weather over it any time. I was married in Barrie -- and the humidity took a long time to get used to -- actually I never did. such a beautiful place - I am not an Ontario Basher - I just love the Rockies and the Chinook winds and arches that give us a break from the cold.

I was born and raised here. Edmonton is much colder as they get the cold winds coming down from the north - and lots more snow than we do. I liked the winters in Arizona best, * but* not the summers! :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley...just read your email and I will resend the pictures...sorry I forgot to reduce them.

Gwen


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> double pleasure this morning April 3rd from Kaikoura.


WOW


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley...just read your email and I will resend the pictures...sorry I forgot to reduce them.
> 
> Gwen


I have reduced them already now that I know how to do them on my new mac. no problem at all. I have them all ready to go in your file. thanks anyway Gwennie


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> re: the weather being worse in Calgary than in Ontario. I used to live in Southern Ontario. I have lived more years in Northwestern Ontario and the weather we have up here is much more severe with the duration of extremes than it ever was in your part of Ontario. Ontario is such a vast region and the weather down in Southern Ontario is very tame compared to here. Too many people think that the weather forecasts for Toronto, Barrie, Windsor, Ottawa regions is what it is like in all of Ontario. That really is not the case. Even Kitchener has mild weather compared to what we get up here.
> The wingspan scarves are pretty in their design and I shall try to attempt one when Sam has the workshop going. I have lots of yarn for it. Zoe


It is quite shallow- here, however is a pattern for a deeper one - it is glorious. I don't buy on line or I would pick it up. Shirley

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess I didn't do it the first time because I will be re-doing the one and adding more photos and was thinking I do them all at once. Oh well, I also already resized and sent them as for the web and in pdf format. If these are the correct way now PLEASE let me know. I want to have it all straight. 



Designer1234 said:


> I have reduced them already now that I know how to do them on my new mac. no problem at all. I have them all ready to go in your file. thanks anyway Gwennie


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I lived in Kingston and Toronto and have never been as cold in my life. The wind off the lake at +15 was colder to us than -15
> 
> It was the dampness that got to me -- we have a very dry climate and it can definitely get bitter cold -- but the dampness was what we felt more than the cold. I used to work at Queen's University in Kingston and had to walk to work -- too close to bother standing in line for bus. thought I was going to freeze to death :-( :shock: Then the summers are so humid -- I think that part of Ontario is so beautiful, and there are lots of wonderful things about it but I will take Calgary weather over it any time. I was married in Barrie -- and the humidity took a long time to get used to -- actually I never did. such a beautiful place - I am not an Ontario Basher - I just love the Rockies and the Chinook winds and arches that give us a break from the cold.
> 
> I was born and raised here. Edmonton is much colder as they get the cold winds coming down from the north - and lots more snow than we do. I liked the winters in Arizona best, * but* not the summers! :roll:


Yes, good ol' TO is damp and it goes through you! Used to live on West St. Clair Ave. and worked in Thorncliff Park, shopped on Bloor& Vaughn area. I shiver remembering the dampness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful wingspans shirley - love the idea of the button.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone. I was going to wait until Sam's class but decided I wanted to do a wingspan to wear with my new coat, and also for my shoulders when we go out for dinner. I get really chilled so will wear it on top of my dress or top. I was given some beautiful hand made buttons and decided to put a button the brown wingspan. I also did the dish cloth and the brown one with the picot ends. I love it. I am saving my sock yarn for Sam's class.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

five - you can do socks - the wingspan will be a piece of cake.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> The wingspan scarves are pretty in their design and I shall try to attempt one when Sam has the workshop going. I have lots of yarn for it. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

five - the original pattern calls to co 90 sts. i am doing one now with 140 sts. think i will rip it out since i am noway going to have enough yarn - i am doing in on 10's. i think if you did it on eights and 90 sts it should be what you want.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Shirley, how far down over the shoulders does the wingspan scarf go? How much warmth does it provide for you? Might we see you modeling one? And is there a way to make the scarf wider/longer so it drapes further down the upper arms? Sam, do you know? Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the hat gwen - very cool.

sam

great colors



Gweniepooh said:


> Love it! I can't wait to start Sam's class. I am going to finish the all the other workshop projects too but need to get ready the projects for my workshop so I'll be working more on those items and less on the workshops I signed up to take. LOL Just can't still those needles! LOL
> 
> By the way, I just finished my second Dead Fish hat in toddler size. And speaking of workshops I've taken I did a very simple bit of intarsia that I learned in DonMaure's (sp) classes and put the child's nickname on the hat. Like I said simple but satisfying to be able to do it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am going to make that shawl - i think it is wonderful.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> It is quite shallow- here, however is a pattern for a deeper one - it is glorious. I don't buy on line or I would pick it up. Shirley
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


Love the colour. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> double pleasure this morning April 3rd from Kaikoura.


Both photos are beautiful! There is nothing like a beautiful sunrise or sunset.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Both photos are beautiful! There is nothing like a beautiful sunrise or sunset.


They are always so special!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> We are a bit cooler than yesterday but the sun is shinning and that in itself is awesome!! I know others dearly need the rain, but I am grateful that we have had 2 consecutive days of sunshine!!
> What surgery??? I must have missed something in the posts, but will be keeping you and the staff in our prayers for sure!!
> I hope to learn to crochet someday, just really cannot get the hang of it being a lefty seems to really cause a problem with this, though knitting has no issue :thumbup:


I too am left handed and have never crocheted. I think its because there was no one left handed to teach me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's no way I'd ever save up for that either - but on Art.com, I'll look for somethin similar.



BlueButterfly said:


> The poppy pictures were really nice. There were at least 6 of them, only one was framed. I looked at the price of one (which was rather large - in fact they were all too large for a normal house) and my blood ran cold! $5,500.00. I guess it would take me the rest of my life (maybe 20 years) to save up for that one. At least I got a photo free!
> Maybe we need to take painting lessons? Can't ski either only my husband can still ski and I'm not sure how many years he has left in him for that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after three o'clock - time for me to get some shuteye. see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> after three o'clock - time for me to get some shuteye. see you tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Sleep well, Sam!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I'm all caught up and it is 12:35 am here so I think I will try to get some sleep see you all later in the morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I had a busy day today. Did all the usual things this morning then helped my neighbour by cleaning the house he is moving in to. Scrubbed shelves in kitchen and bathroom cupboards and did all the floors. I would have thought the owner would have it clean to be rented out. 
Great photos everyone since i was last on. Having a very quiet evening. I am pooped.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> double pleasure this morning April 3rd from Kaikoura.


that is just stunning, I m usually awake when the sun comes up but because of the way the house is situated I would need to get up and go away along the shore to get a picture. Too cold for me just now and I do take a while to get my legs working well enough to go out. Like you Julie I am fortunate to live in a beautiful part of the country. But I believe that we can see beauty everywhere we just have to open our eyes and look at things just a little differently.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> after three o'clock - time for me to get some shuteye. see you tomorrow.
> 
> sam


goodnight Sam, sweet dreams.
Did you get the bag pattern I emailed to you?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks all, Angora, 5, RookieRetiree, Margwhaples, for your input about Celiac disease. I've gone to the Mayo site and printed out their info. It seems that DH has all the symptoms and loves all the foods to be avoided. I've checked other sites as well. It appears that he can have a blood test or an intestinal biopsy to determine if he has it. Recommendations are that he shouldn't change his diet until it's actually determined that he has it because the test could result in a false positive. His doctor is away for a week so we have to wait until he's back. DH has been suffering with this for over 2 years and from what I've read, it can be very serious as it can affect the liver and other parts of the body. Scary stuff.
> 
> Good morning, Budasha. A friend of mine developed the symptoms of Coeliac in his late 60s and he was in considerable pain at times. Once the diagnosis confirmed the condition and he changed his diet, his life was revolutionised. He now feels better than for some years. Best regards to your DH.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thank you for the kind comments. I have a poppy plant in my back garden. It has been there for at least 10 years. I guess since I don't grow it inside the house it survives better. I have a habit of killing the house plants.


Good morning, BlueButterfly. I have a tale to tell about growing poppies, in N. Ireland anyway!! I often see packets of annual poppy seed sold for children's gardening as the plants are supposed to be easy to grow. I'm sure that is the case in southern England as there, I've seen stretches of beautiful wild, red poppies on the motorway verges. Not so in the northern parts of the country. There appears to be a line across England, roughly where Birmingham lies, north of which it is peculiarly difficult to get annual poppy seed to germinate. Each year, I scatter poppy seed in the cottage garden in a fading hope of establishing a seed bank for poppies and in one year only was I successful. I get pink poppies each year and no others!! I have no difficulty in growing the perennial types and have about five all in various colours. Like you, I don't grow any indoors.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone. I was going to wait until Sam's class but decided I wanted to do a wingspan to wear with my new coat, and also for my shoulders when we go out for dinner. I get really chilled so will wear it on top of my dress or top. I was given some beautiful hand made buttons and decided to put a button the brown wingspan. I also did the dish cloth and the brown one with the picot ends. I love it. I am saving my sock yarn for Sam's class.


You are such good knitter, I just love your work.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all ready to start my day, have my coffee, and I am ready to learn new things in this new day. Hope all are feeling better today then yesterday, I pray peace and joy for you today. :-D


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Good morning, BlueButterfly. I have a tale to tell about growing poppies, in N. Ireland anyway!! I often see packets of annual poppy seed sold for children's gardening as the plants are supposed to be easy to grow. I'm sure that is the case in southern England as there, I've seen stretches of beautiful wild, red poppies on the motorway verges. Not so in the northern parts of the country. There appears to be a line across England, roughly where Birmingham lies, north of which it is peculiarly difficult to get annual poppy seed to germinate. Each year, I scatter poppy seed in the cottage garden in a fading hope of establishing a seed bank for poppies and in one year only was I successful. I get pink poppies each year and no others!! I have no difficulty in growing the perennial types and have about five all in various colours. Like you, I don't grow any indoors.


My red poppy plant was given to me by my neighbour. He died a couple of years ago at age 101. We miss him a lot as he was such a good gardener and neighbour. His poppy is always a reminder. I am hoping it still comes up this year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all ready to start my day, have my coffee, and I am ready to learn new things in this new day. Hope all are feeling better today then yesterday, I pray peace and joy for you today. :-D


Good morning, have coffee as well. Hope you are doing well and have a peaceful day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, have coffee as well. Hope you are doing well and have a peaceful day.


 :-D thanks


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> :-D thanks


Most welcome.  :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> I think he is just stubborn. It might be a family trait as well as his sister, brother and the younger generation all are the same, no mountain too high, no river too long, no road too long, etc. etc. However, none of them can knit or sew. At least we have that one over them.


Cindi read this and asked if we were related, LOL... I just returned from a 2 mile bike ride, would be wonderfully easy if we lived in flat terrain, :roll: but it is very hilly and some are pretty steep for walking or riding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> that is just stunning, I m usually awake when the sun comes up but because of the way the house is situated I would need to get up and go away along the shore to get a picture. Too cold for me just now and I do take a while to get my legs working well enough to go out. Like you Julie I am fortunate to live in a beautiful part of the country. But I believe that we can see beauty everywhere we just have to open our eyes and look at things just a little differently.


I too, have to travel a bit to get to the really scenic spots! The beauty from the sunrise, compensates for the fact that my sunset view is very mundane. Although the other morning- if only I had had the camera with me, there was a glorious rainbow that side of the garden. But it is a bit tricky handling the camera, while I have Ringo on the leash- and he is more interested in being a nuisance to the puppy next door!
It would be lovely to see some more photos of your world, if the weather gets better! [when!]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi Marianne,
> I had trigger finger release done on my long finger and thumb on my right had a couple weeks ago. Friday I go to have the ring finger on the left done. The pain (or lack thereof) has been so much better and I am ready to get this all done.
> I will learn to knit one of these days. I am so scattered that I can not do more then one project at a time so it will be when I am stuck indoors and can concentrate. Usually during the heat of summer when humidity is too high to breath.


EJS, can I say OUCH? Will keep you in prayers for sure! I cannot crochet, period, have given up even thinking about trying it again! I can knit, not fast, far from perfect but I enjoy, therapist say it is helping my hands, (RA) I have found I rarely have cramps unless I am using the smaller gauge needles or when I was making a baby blanket using double strands of yarn, that about did me in, LOL. Between the weight of the blanket, the size of the needles (big and bulky) by the end of the blanket my hands were a painful wreck! But they love the blanket despite all the mistakes, I guess that is what counts! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I too am left handed and have never crocheted. I think its because there was no one left handed to teach me.


ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> five - you can do socks - the wingspan will be a piece of cake.
> 
> sam


make that a strawberry cheesecake and you are on!!!! hahah, I do want to give this a go and try it. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> five - the original pattern calls to co 90 sts. i am doing one now with 140 sts. think i will rip it out since i am noway going to have enough yarn - i am doing in on 10's. i think if you did it on eights and 90 sts it should be what you want.
> 
> sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yesterday (Tuesday) turned out to be a great day! I brought out my bicycle and air up the tires, tightened all the nuts and bolts. Grabbed my helmet and went for a ride, not sure what is going on, but have found that the only time my hip and knee ache is when fronts are moving in (like this morning) I have lived the past few years with this constant pain no matter what I was doing or not doing the pain would be there. For some reason the pain is basically gone unless bad weather is moving in. I have no idea (other than prayers of course) but I plan on taking advantage of this reprieve, will not over do but do plan on enjoying walking and riding again! 

NanaCaren, I made the taco recipe last night and it was a major hit! Mom cleaned her plate!! C asked to put this in my "make again" file! She asked me to thank you as she does not like any type of Tex-Mex foods I was a bit nervous that she would not like this but she even had seconds!

I didn't have much time for knitting yesterday as Mom was wanting to do some re arranging in her room. So between that and the bike ride I was just too tired to concentrate. Mom is talking about finding an assisted living type place for her to go to, I really don't want that but she is worried that I have to spend so much time caring for her. A few of her friends have moved into these types of homes and are happy, but they are in larger cities and have all types of activities and so forth, here they just have nursing homes, not for people that are somewhat active. I'm afraid she would not last long if she was to go there, here we take care of her, include her in as many activities as she can tolerate. She gets her favorite meals and meds are strictly followed. Plus I would miss her laughter and her singing, her memory is fading but not to the point of dementia. I told her to pray for answers as that is what I do. 
My seeds are starting to turn into plants, we have a chance for frost again tonight and tomorrow night, so having to wait to even think about setting them out. I have made a couple of passes with the tiller, but still have a bit of work to do before it is ready to plant. Have cut the garden in half, as I promised the family I would, so only a few tomatoes, bell peppers and some herbs will be my projects this year. 
Again with the novel,  have been trying to do better so thank you for your patience. 
Sending much love, lots of good hugs and always special prayers,
M.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I crocheted before I learned to knit while my father was spending his last 5 or 6 months of life, in and out of hospitals. As my daughters got older (mid-teens) I taught them to crochet. the younger one is a lefty but I taught her--just can't recall exactly how we accomplished it!!!

Unfortunately neither of them seem to be able to find the time or the interest to continue or to learn to knit. Not much I can do about that just now.

We are having a lovely day with plenty of sunshine. Yesterday the clouds kept rolling through the area. The winds stayed brisk and the temps never really got quite warm. This morning we are quite cold, well below freezing. Hopefully tomorrow will climb into the predicted mid-fifties.

I'm still working on the sweater I had to frog a couple of weeks ago. I've begun the cuffs of both sleeves and will work them simultaneously to make sure I keep them the same.

We are planning on squash-filled ravioli with a variation of some primavera sauce for dinner tonight. If I work it right, I can fill them with vegetables/pasta and garlic bread, and that will keep them until breakfast; but you all know teen-age boys and their appetites, right?

I'm getting in some exercise this AM by going between the laundry on the first floor and the knitting on the second where the computer is also located.

Hope spring comes soon and softly for those of you who are really hankering after it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne, your ''novels'' are never boring or too much to read. In telling your stories about life at your home, others are encouraged to think about their lives, memories, disappointments, whatever,and then to share them here.

That way, we enrich our own lives as well as the lives touched by what else is shared among us.

Please don't stop enriching our lives.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne - love the story; think I'll use it - I'll find where to give credit to the author.
> 
> Feeling better since I rested and ate some of the stew...still have a sore throat though so doctoring with orange juice and vitamins.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you're feeling a bit better and that your DGS's pink eye is almost cleared up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was a nifty idea - tasty too.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2013/04/02/individual-chicken-pot-pies-recipe/


Does sound so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I think that there are some articles on the internet about it but if you really think that this is what is wrong with him, I would suggest you have some medical tests done. Until that time, avoid foods with gluten in them. I am sensitive to Gluten and need to watch what I eat. You would be surprised what has gluten in. Processed foods have it in. Read every lable, even canned soups, vegetables, etc.
> It can be quite painfull. He has my sympathy.


Thanks. I have read some articles and they all suggest that there be no change in the diet until the tests are done, otherwise, it won't be a true result. We've never had to be concerned about the foods we eat so this is going to be a chore. But, better this than to have him suffer the way he is now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all - the sun is shining through my front window and I think it's going to be a great day.

Still too cool to think of a bike ride - but I might bundle up enough to go for a walk--the exercise would do me good.

Just doing a big salad for dinner tonight so have the day to myself...think I'll start with some knitting and catching up on the TV shows from last night.

See you all later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

.

Good morning, Budasha. A friend of mine developed the symptoms of Coeliac in his late 60s and he was in considerable pain at times. Once the diagnosis confirmed the condition and he changed his diet, his life was revolutionised. He now feels better than for some years. Best regards to your DH.[/quote]

Good morning to you too (although it's probably afternoon by now). I hope that it is confirmed. At least that way, we'll know what to do. Right now, we're just up stumbling around trying to find something that will ease his pain.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Lily- 1 year already, how time flies!


Happy Birthday Lily. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning to all KTPers. Finally caught. Thank you for all the beautiful pictures and the recipes. Sending prayers for all in need and wishing you all a beautiful day.
Thank you Zoe for the beautiful poem and continued success. I am passing this poem on to my grandson. He is 8 months along in his recovery. Thank you again. Jo


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Good morning to all KTPers. Finally caught. Thank you for all the beautiful pictures and the recipes. Sending prayers for all in need and wishing you all a beautiful day.
> Thank you Zoe for the beautiful poem and continued success. I am passing this poem on to my grandson. He is 8 months along in his recovery. Thank you again. Jo


Please do share with him and give him my encouragements as he continues in his recovery. Hugs, Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it! I can't wait to start Sam's class. I am going to finish the all the other workshop projects too but need to get ready the projects for my workshop so I'll be working more on those items and less on the workshops I signed up to take. LOL Just can't still those needles! LOL
> 
> By the way, I just finished my second Dead Fish hat in toddler size. And speaking of workshops I've taken I did a very simple bit of intarsia that I learned in DonMaure's (sp) classes and put the child's nickname on the hat. Like I said simple but satisfying to be able to do it.


Cute hat! I may have to start another one. What workshop for you giving? I'm still working on my way wingspan and traveling vine scarf.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sorry about not keeping up with your posts I'm still working on them(I get eye strain after about 20 minutes) So far the food is making me HUNGRY!! The recipes sound so good!! 
We have a beautiful day here but it is cold. The weather man promises a warm up next week. Meanwhile I've started walking around our hay field to get in shape for Spring work. Last evening I saw 2 cows (steers) in the field way back there we don't have cattle! Today they were gone so I thought It must have been my imagination but on my way back there were hoof prints by our pasture. I don't know where they went because today they are gone. Hopefully they're safe back home! I've only walked twice and already I'm sore! I have a ways to go I guess.
Prayers to all who are working with family members and sickness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see my amaryllis - such a lovely deep colour. It has been in bloom for 2 weeks now and a third stem is still to blossom. I started it off growing at the beginning of the year. I love gifts like that as they just seem to go on and on


Ooh, so pretty, I love the color on that one. We had several in Texas that my best friend gave us as they had waaayy to many in their yard when they went to move, and they had had them several years always blooming, ours were blooming until we moved here and passed them on to our landlord in Texas, I believe they are blooming this year for them also.  Such a nice hardy plant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm headed out the door again, I hope all is well in everyone's lives and that those who need it, find comfort and peace. Love and hugs Ya'll. See you later.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning all! Prayers and hugs where needed and smiles and good thoughts for you all!

I have been keeping up with the posts but have been concentrating on that Christmas stocking. I'm down to the heel now - hooray! I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now so hope to keep going and finish. My tension/stitching is better on the colored parts and I am happier with these results. I hope you all have a great day/evening and I thank you for all your support, whether it be in life or in stitching


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Marianne, your ''novels'' are never boring or too much to read. In telling your stories about life at your home, others are encouraged to think about their lives, memories, disappointments, whatever,and then to share them here.
> 
> That way, we enrich our own lives as well as the lives touched by what else is shared among us.
> 
> ...


Double Ditto :-D


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Good day to you all.
Julie, the sunrise pictures are very nice.
Designer, I love your wingspans. The yarn I'm using for mine is 100 percent superwash wool, 7.5 to 8 stitches an inch using size 1 to 3 needles. I am using a size 3 needle. The first edge of my shawl is approximately 23 inches long. I can't remember who asked the question about how long the shawls are. 
Marianne, we like your novels and I can't wait to meet you at Sam's, if not before.

Hope everyone has a great day. My thoughts are with you all.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We talked about feed sacks used in household items and clothes --- here's a picture of three kitchen towels that I was able to snag before my DM sold her home in Iowa to move to Florida. You may recognize some of these prints:

I'm making some progress on the Travelling Vine Scarf in Lurker's workshop...I better get it done quickly so can do Sam's workshop next!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Yesterday (Tuesday) turned out to be a great day! I brought out my bicycle and air up the tires, tightened all the nuts and bolts. Grabbed my helmet and went for a ride, not sure what is going on, but have found that the only time my hip and knee ache is when fronts are moving in (like this morning) I have lived the past few years with this constant pain no matter what I was doing or not doing the pain would be there. For some reason the pain is basically gone unless bad weather is moving in. I have no idea (other than prayers of course) but I plan on taking advantage of this reprieve, will not over do but do plan on enjoying walking and riding again!
> 
> NanaCaren, I made the taco recipe last night and it was a major hit! Mom cleaned her plate!! C asked to put this in my "make again" file! She asked me to thank you as she does not like any type of Tex-Mex foods I was a bit nervous that she would not like this but she even had seconds!
> 
> ...


It is a tough decision, Marianne, personally, I am glad I stuck to my guns, against people's opinion, and had Mum with me, until she died.
My right knee started to ache as our weather turned wetter- the drought is still not over- but at least the showers have started. 
I have just trapped mouse number six- had a suspicion they had to be breeding- but my new tap seems to be working well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My daughter knits better than I do, but I think young DGD has shown little interest- I think this is where sites like KP are doing such a good thing, tucked away there is a lot of information on this website- so hopefully the younger generation can access it when (if) they want to learn.



jheiens said:


> I crocheted before I learned to knit while my father was spending his last 5 or 6 months of life, in and out of hospitals. As my daughters got older (mid-teens) I taught them to crochet. the younger one is a lefty but I taught her--just can't recall exactly how we accomplished it!!!
> 
> Unfortunately neither of them seem to be able to find the time or the interest to continue or to learn to knit. Not much I can do about that just now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Good day to you all.
> Julie, the sunrise pictures are very nice.
> Designer, I love your wingspans. The yarn I'm using for mine is 100 percent superwash wool, 7.5 to 8 stitches an inch using size 1 to 3 needles. I am using a size 3 needle. The first edge of my shawl is approximately 23 inches long. I can't remember who asked the question about how long the shawls are.
> Marianne, we like your novels and I can't wait to meet you at Sam's, if not before.
> ...


Glad you like them Kathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We talked about feed sacks used in household items and clothes --- here's a picture of three kitchen towels that I was able to snag before my DM sold her home in Iowa to move to Florida. You may recognize some of these prints:
> 
> I'm making some progress on the Travelling Vine Scarf in Lurker's workshop...I better get it done quickly so can do Sam's workshop next!


I notice the hopeful message spelled out by the blocks! I do love that colour of your yarn!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The sunrise is breathtaking!!! Makes me feel better just to look at it. 
By the way, I loved that piece about the 20 dollar bill, I've never heard that before.


Lurker 2 said:


> double pleasure this morning April 3rd from Kaikoura.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess that is one of my reasons for continuing to post them- they do make me feel better- and I love to share!



nittergma said:


> The sunrise is breathtaking!!! Makes me feel better just to look at it.
> By the way, I loved that piece about the 20 dollar bill, I've never heard that before.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest sunrise pic. from home 7-30 am 3 April 2013.


Wow! Another gorgeous sunrise!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Wow! Another gorgeous sunrise!!


thanks!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Marianne, your ''novels'' are never boring or too much to read. In telling your stories about life at your home, others are encouraged to think about their lives, memories, disappointments, whatever,and then to share them here.
> 
> That way, we enrich our own lives as well as the lives touched by what else is shared among us.
> 
> ...


Ditto Ditto

I enjoy reading about everyone as it does make me reassess my own situation, count my blessings, include fellow KP Tea Party friends in my prayers, realise that we may be miles apart but we are all the same inside, we all laugh, cry etc and it all helps to face the day and what life may throw at us.
I pray life treats you kindly and as you know your back is covered by many many people!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello all. Been a little slow on the go today. I have my last pt session for the right hand this afternoon. Will get stitches out in the morning and can hardly wait as they are annoying me. One has already worked itself out.
Have a trip to the grocery store after pt. I have gotten to where I hate shopping. Just another boring task that must be undertaken...LOL


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Wednesday morning here in Oregon...10.25 am. Cloudy forecast ...ha ha I do see the sun peaking in at me. Love Lurkers beautiful pictures. Showed the Martin picture to my DH and he thought what a neat way to take care of mosquitoes. Neighbor has a small pond and if he puts in mosquito fish it is bearable....they do show up though. 
Marianne...should your mother go to a nursing home you will find more time spent going there. Probably better to use that time with her in your own home. You will know when it is time to move her. 
Ohio Joy... when someone learns to knit or crochet as a young person they seem to come back when time allows. 
Left handed needle users. The Learn to ------ books for beginners all have dual instructions. Of course..everyone knows this. lol. I recently found a beginners book at the thrift store. Lots of books but hardly any yarn. 
No yard work today...trip into town for Oncologist appt. Coming up on five year mark. Hoooooorah!
Shirley....I have an AZ sunset to post...when I can find it. Just for you ...and KTPrs
Avatar is Audrey Hepburn knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think that calls for a bit of a celebration, reaching five years- you must be pleased! For all our sake's, long may it last!
No photographs this morning, but a little more of the rain we so desperately need, just not quite enough of it as yet- BUT so far we have avoided flooding! Fingers crossed!



Ezenby said:


> Wednesday morning here in Oregon...10.25 am. Cloudy forecast ...ha ha I do see the sun peaking in at me. Love Lurkers beautiful pictures. Showed the Martin picture to my DH and he thought what a neat way to take care of mosquitoes. Neighbor has a small pond and if he puts in mosquito fish it is bearable....they do show up though.
> Marianne...should your mother go to a nursing home you will find more time spent going there. Probably better to use that time with her in your own home. You will know when it is time to move her.
> Ohio Joy... when someone learns to knit or crochet as a young person they seem to come back when time allows.
> Left handed needle users. The Learn to ------ books for beginners all have dual instructions. Of course..everyone knows this. lol. I recently found a beginners book at the thrift store. Lots of books but hardly any yarn.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish more neighbors were like you - what a nice thing for you to do.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I had a busy day today. Did all the usual things this morning then helped my neighbour by cleaning the house he is moving in to. Scrubbed shelves in kitchen and bathroom cupboards and did all the floors. I would have thought the owner would have it clean to be rented out.
> Great photos everyone since i was last on. Having a very quiet evening. I am pooped.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i forget to email you back - i am so bad - i apologize - and yes i did get it and am anxious to to try it.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> goodnight Sam, sweet dreams.
> Did you get the bag pattern I emailed to you?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i forget to email you back - i am so bad - i apologize - and yes i did get it and am anxious to to try it.
> 
> sam


No problem, I was just concerned in case you did not get it as I have been having problems sending emails but it was supposed to be fixed so it must be as you have got it.
I have not started the next bag with the brown and cream yarn as I am still doing the crocodile stitch in crochet. I want to make sure I have the stitch firmly fixed in my mind before I do any knitting I have only being crocheting about 3 weeks or so. I think I am getting the hang of it. I am planning to do a bag with the crocodile stitch. I will of course a pic when done !


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Today we had Cupcakes for Seth's third birthday. Thought I'd share a picture, I love the way the smoke from the candles showed up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have seen that stitch on something - can't remember - it will be outstanding on a bag - can hardly wait to see it.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> No problem, I was just concerned in case you did not get it as I have been having problems sending emails but it was supposed to be fixed so it must be as you have got it.
> I have not started the next bag with the brown and cream yarn as I am still doing the crocodile stitch in crochet. I want to make sure I have the stitch firmly fixed in my mind before I do any knitting I have only being crocheting about 3 weeks or so. I think I am getting the hang of it. I am planning to do a bag with the crocodile stitch. I will of course a pic when done !


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I crochet left handed. I sat facing a friend of my mother in laws, for two days until i got it. She had so much patience. I have been so thankful I can crochet as it works so well with knitting projects and I love crochet afghans, hats, scarves. I don't use a pattern usually and it works up so quickly. gives me a thereapeutic 'fix'. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having the same weather joy - my goodness the nights are cold - i went to bed very late (or early depending on how you look at it) and i let hickory out first -it felt like we were still in the middle of winter. bobby on channel 11 says we are to have a slight warm up through the weekend - i suppose 59 degrees is a warmup - however my idea of a warmup would be 90 in the shade. lol

sam



jheiens said:


> We are having a lovely day with plenty of sunshine. Yesterday the clouds kept rolling through the area. The winds stayed brisk and the temps never really got quite warm. This morning we are quite cold, well below freezing. Hopefully tomorrow will climb into the predicted mid-fifties.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only time i ever had pink eye - i was close to 40 years old - one of the students had it and by the end of the day it had gone from one end of the building to the other. i was sure i had kept my hands away from my face. talk about itch. i layed in a dark room for a couple of days before it started to clear up.

speaking of a dark room - do you remember when you had measles that you had to lay in a dark room because supposedly it was hard on your eyes - and we had to stay out of school three weeks.

sam



budasha said:


> Glad to hear that you're feeling a bit better and that your DGS's pink eye is almost cleared up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to see the finished product kathy.

sam



gottastch said:


> Good morning all! Prayers and hugs where needed and smiles and good thoughts for you all!
> 
> I have been keeping up with the posts but have been concentrating on that Christmas stocking. I'm down to the heel now - hooray! I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now so hope to keep going and finish. My tension/stitching is better on the colored parts and I am happier with these results. I hope you all have a great day/evening and I thank you for all your support, whether it be in life or in stitching


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you know kathy?

sam



kehinkle said:


> Good day to you all.
> Julie, the sunrise pictures are very nice.
> Designer, I love your wingspans. The yarn I'm using for mine is 100 percent superwash wool, 7.5 to 8 stitches an inch using size 1 to 3 needles. I am using a size 3 needle. The first edge of my shawl is approximately 23 inches long. I can't remember who asked the question about how long the shawls are.
> Marianne, we like your novels and I can't wait to meet you at Sam's, if not before.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the feed sacks - great color on your scarf - looks good.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We talked about feed sacks used in household items and clothes --- here's a picture of three kitchen towels that I was able to snag before my DM sold her home in Iowa to move to Florida. You may recognize some of these prints:
> 
> I'm making some progress on the Travelling Vine Scarf in Lurker's workshop...I better get it done quickly so can do Sam's workshop next!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of my favorite actresses.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Avatar is Audrey Hepburn knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - what do you think of this yarn for the bag?

sam

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/product_page_detail.php?category_id=6&item_id=51#pattern


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We talked about feed sacks used in household items and clothes --- here's a picture of three kitchen towels that I was able to snag before my DM sold her home in Iowa to move to Florida. You may recognize some of these prints:
> 
> I'm making some progress on the Travelling Vine Scarf in Lurker's workshop...I better get it done quickly so can do Sam's workshop next!


Good evening Rookie. That scarf is going to be so downright gorgeous. Beautiful even work and the colour is pretty. I hope to see a photograph of the completed work. Could you inform me? The towels made from feed sacks. Were the sacks made from patterned fabric, presumably cotton? Ours had the makers name and content printed on one side of them and all sorts of efforts were made to fade the ink. I've never seen patterned ones. Any information gratefully received.

My little 5-year-old grandson has had a grand day. He was taken to the cinema this afternoon by his paternal Granny and Granda. They then came to me about 6pm with our wee treasure. Tea was drunk and an account given of the film with much waving of arms and all the actions. He's now asleep and we've gardening plans for the morning. I'd better get to bed as I'm continuing to feel a bit drained and I still don't understand why. Age, think you!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

EJS said:



> Hello all. Been a little slow on the go today. I have my last pt session for the right hand this afternoon. Will get stitches out in the morning and can hardly wait as they are annoying me. One has already worked itself out.
> Have a trip to the grocery store after pt. I have gotten to where I hate shopping. Just another boring task that must be undertaken...LOL


Be brave, dear one and I mean doing the shopping - not having the stitches removed! I hope that the latter is painless and it means another step on the road to full health. Blessings.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> the only time i ever had pink eye - i was close to 40 years old - one of the students had it and by the end of the day it had gone from one end of the building to the other. i was sure i had kept my hands away from my face. talk about itch. i layed in a dark room for a couple of days before it started to clear up.
> 
> speaking of a dark room - do you remember when you had measles that you had to lay in a dark room because supposedly it was hard on your eyes - and we had to stay out of school three weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful wingspans shirley - love the idea of the button.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. I was given some hand thrown clay, glazed buttons and have been saving them for exactly the right project. I enjoyed doing it. As i mentioned I am not a pattern follower ususally, but I love this scarf and wanted to make sure i wouldn't ask any stupid questions :roll: :shock:

I have my yarn and needles already for your class. I think there are a lot of us on the Tea party who will join you.

We have three more teachers from this group coming up this spring and summer. wonderful support from the Tea Party!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollyclaire - what do you think of this yarn for the bag?
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/product_page_detail.php?category_id=6&item_id=51#pattern


They look really good, should be an interesting texture and the yardage for a 50 gram ball is good. Should make a lovely satchel bag with that yarn. I look forward to seeing it in due course!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am going to make that shawl - i think it is wonderful.
> 
> sam


It is a glorios shawl - Sam - remember you promised to think about a workshop teaching it. maybe I will get my dil to buy the pattern for me. it is so beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a glorious shawl - Sam - remember you promised to think about a workshop teaching it. maybe I will get my dil to buy the pattern for me. it is so beautiful.


oops , I got mixed up. the one I am talking about is the one with the long wings, will have to look up the link. I am getting quite ready for your workshop Sam.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> oops , I got mixed up. the one I am talking about is the one with the long wings, will have to look up the link. I am getting quite ready for your workshop Sam.


this is the pattern I meant -

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, you have to really love cables to do this.
http:/lby.co/16oOvm2 or google Vintage caravan yarn-bombed, ABC Rural

dollyclaire: I did a few rows of crocodile st. works up fast and they say the more you do, the faster it gets. Yea, right! They don't know me! The bags are pretty using this st. 

Nanacaren: Happy birthday to Seth. He is a cutie, even through the smoke.

Sam: I'm in Decatur, AL where it is rainy and cool. Waiting is difficult but it gives me time to knit. Worked on windspan and made a little crocheted dragon that my DD1 pinned. Still have to do the egg. Oh, I may be home this weekend, if you want to have lunch or coffee. Have to do my taxes.

Rookie: the scarf color is stunning. I think I have 5 repeats done but mine is 8 repeats across. Still is only about 16" wide.

Designer: the button is a good idea. May have to try that myself.

Linker: I put your sunrise pic as my background on my tablet. Makes me smile every time I see it.

ASJ: hope the pt and stitch removal goes well. Grocery shopping isn't dinh. Really hard to buy for one and eat healthy. Don't know how families do it anymore. That and laundry; necessary evils. LOL

Okay, all caught up amd had part of my supper ago back to the hook.

Be well,
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello all. Been a little slow on the go today. I have my last pt session for the right hand this afternoon. Will get stitches out in the morning and can hardly wait as they are annoying me. One has already worked itself out.
> Have a trip to the grocery store after pt. I have gotten to where I hate shopping. Just another boring task that must be undertaken...LOL


i wish you well with your hands, wish I could get some new ones, mine are ugly now with arthritis but it is the pain that bothers me. I hope you have less pain as time goes by. I don't enjoy shopping very much but with the weather we've been having it's been the only way to get out of the house & walk round. They've promised some sunshine for the weekend, but it will still be cold till Monday, when it will be about 11C & WET. Still, if we don't go shopping we'll starve!

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, you have to really love cables to do this.


WOW that had to have taken a while to make.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's the one i meant - looks like a fun knit.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> this is the pattern I meant -
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> this is the pattern I meant -
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


I have this on my list to knit for Chrissy. I will do it in blues to match all her peacock stuff.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember getting mumps, measles and chicken pox as a kid - probably had pink eye also and other farm related fungi like ringworm and impetigo..I'm amazed that we survived our childhood.

Glad the kids get vaccinated for these things now...there were people in my hometown who had been stricken ith polio also so Mom was sure we all got the polio vaccine - purple drop on sugar cubes!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if it was feed sacks or flour sacks --- but the stuff came in these printed cotton fabrics. I don't know if Mom just saved a bunch of the sacks for future use or if she still got flour in the printed sacks into he 1950's. It was generally done duing the Depression:

http://www.livinghistoryfarm.org/farminginthe30s/life_06.html

This website has some information - and even some patterns.



ptofValerie said:


> Good evening Rookie. That scarf is going to be so downright gorgeous. Beautiful even work and the colour is pretty. I hope to see a photograph of the completed work. Could you inform me? The towels made from feed sacks. Were the sacks made from patterned fabric, presumably cotton? Ours had the makers name and content printed on one side of them and all sorts of efforts were made to fade the ink. I've never seen patterned ones. Any information gratefully received.
> 
> My little 5-year-old grandson has had a grand day. He was taken to the cinema this afternoon by his paternal Granny and Granda. They then came to me about 6pm with our wee treasure. Tea was drunk and an account given of the film with much waving of arms and all the actions. He's now asleep and we've gardening plans for the morning. I'd better get to bed as I'm continuing to feel a bit drained and I still don't understand why. Age, think you!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just bought the patten caren - wow - i am definitely going to need to do this word by word - i think once the first one is done it will be easier to do but that first one is going to be a killer.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have this on my list to knit for Chrissy. I will do it in blues to match all her peacock stuff.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just bought the patten caren - wow - i am definitely going to need to do this word by word - i think once the first one is done it will be easier to do but that first one is going to be a killer.
> 
> sam


I asked my dil to order it for me. did you pay in U.S. dollars sam? and was it a download? Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just bought the patten caren - wow - i am definitely going to need to do this word by word - i think once the first one is done it will be easier to do but that first one is going to be a killer.
> 
> sam


Oh no, that is not good. I will have to make sure I have lots of quiet time for this one then.

Downloaded and waiting for an appropriate quiet time to start. $4.62 in US funds.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the price was in pounds so i guess the people at the credit card company will do the conversion.

and yes - it was a download. if you download it you don't need to download page 14 - the last page - it just has the name of the shaw on it.

i would like to meet the woman who designed this - right now it is greek to me - i will have to study it before i even attempt to cast on.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I asked my dil to order it for me. did you pay in U.S. dollars sam? and was it a download? Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, everyone--haven't gotten here to post before but saw y'all talking about the Dreambird--I broke down and bought it, too...! Shirley, it is a download, but Paypal made me convert $ to Euros in order for the purchase to go through (I tried it first with just my US dollar balance and it gave me an error).

I have been quite busy--getting new patterns polished up...plus of course life in general interrupts my knitting too often! I hope all are well or getting there, and prayers for those who need healing of body or heart.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am anxious for you to buy it just to see what you think.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Oh no, that is not good. I will have to make sure I have lots of quiet time for this one then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is the knit sunflower shawl coming?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hey, everyone--haven't gotten here to post before but saw y'all talking about the Dreambird--I broke down and bought it, too...! Shirley, it is a download, but Paypal made me convert $ to Euros in order for the purchase to go through (I tried it first with just my US dollar balance and it gave me an error).
> 
> I have been quite busy--getting new patterns polished up...plus of course life in general interrupts my knitting too often! I hope all are well or getting there, and prayers for those who need healing of body or heart.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh you guys and that Dreambird....eeeeeeeeek...trying...hard...to...resist - argh!!!!!! LOLOL! When I clicked on the "buy it now" tab, it said 3.50 EUR and right under that it said approximately $4.61 US dollars. SOOO pretty!!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I posted replies to several people on the last page with the pic of the caravan. Also more info for the article.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is the knit sunflower shawl coming?
> 
> sam


Oh, it's building slowly--I finally got exasperated with that coiling cable on the needle and hung it up on a hook on the wall to see if it will straighten out! It is a bit better--I take it down and work a few rows and then hang it back up when the cable gets kinked again. I wish I had a Harmony in the right size, but I am using a 15 and I only have Harmonies up to 11. I think I am about halfway up the brown part so far. It's pretty simple, so as long as the cable holds fairly straight, I can make progress.

Meanwhile, I've been working on other things--I went through some old drafts and am making a list of things to revise or revisit. I finally got my kerchief blocked and released the pattern for it today. I need to find time to do more photos, too...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am anxious for you to buy it just to see what you think.
> 
> sam


I will have to read through it a few times before I start knitting it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Finished my "fern lace scarf", sooooooo happy, my first time doing lace. Thank you Julie, you are such a great teacher.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to read through it a few times before I start knitting it.


Me, too--I have it open but haven't had a chance to focus on it yet. I'm thinking it might be good for using up all the leftovers of the DK I've been using recently.

Congrats on finishing the scarf, Patches! It looks soft and lovely--good job!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Me, too--I have it open but haven't had a chance to focus on it yet. I'm thinking it might be good for using up all the leftovers of the DK I've been using recently.
> 
> Congrats on finishing the scarf, Patches! It looks soft and lovely--good job!


I have 4 of the grandsons here at the moment so not much quiet time right now. The teens are on their spring break this week.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Cindi read this and asked if we were related, LOL... I just returned from a 2 mile bike ride, would be wonderfully easy if we lived in flat terrain, :roll: but it is very hilly and some are pretty steep for walking or riding.


Maybe you are related - to him. I have been suffering with arthritis and fibrositis or fibromyalgia since 1988. Every year I can do less. Still walking around not too badly and without aid but no more running, or hiking or very strenuous work. Very frustrating for both of us. I haven't been able to dance either for years. Makes me mad when I think of it so I don't think of it and just ignor what I can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My goodness, what a lot of work went into that yarn bomb!
I am glad the sunset/sunrise has become wall paper! some I have found lately have been so lovely!



kehinkle said:


> Okay, you have to really love cables to do this.
> http:/lby.co/16oOvm2 or google Vintage caravan yarn-bombed, ABC Rural
> 
> dollyclaire: I did a few rows of crocodile st. works up fast and they say the more you do, the faster it gets. Yea, right! They don't know me! The bags are pretty using this st.
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. I have read some articles and they all suggest that there be no change in the diet until the tests are done, otherwise, it won't be a true result. We've never had to be concerned about the foods we eat so this is going to be a chore. But, better this than to have him suffer the way he is now.


Yes, I forgot that you can't change your diet until the tests are done. I had only the tests for gluten done. I did not suffer a great deal of pain but was suffering from bloating. After I started watching every lable and changing some of my diet I felt a lot better. Now that I have diabetes I really have to watch everything. That is even harder for me, especially when I travel. Oh well, ther is always something to watch. Keeps me out of trouble - most of the time.

Hope things get better soon for your husband.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Me, too--I have it open but haven't had a chance to focus on it yet. I'm thinking it might be good for using up all the leftovers of the DK I've been using recently.
> 
> Congrats on finishing the scarf, Patches! It looks soft and lovely--good job!


Thank you


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Today we had Cupcakes for Seth's third birthday. Thought I'd share a picture, I love the way the smoke from the candles showed up.


What a great picture. Love the smile. Three is a wonderful age...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you buy it - you really need to buy it - why should i be the only one suffering while i try to knit it.

sam



gottastch said:


> Oh you guys and that Dreambird....eeeeeeeeek...trying...hard...to...resist - argh!!!!!! LOLOL! When I clicked on the "buy it now" tab, it said 3.50 EUR and right under that it said approximately $4.61 US dollars. SOOO pretty!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Finished my "fern lace scarf", sooooooo happy, my first time doing lace. Thank you Julie, you are such a great teacher.


There have been some brilliant students, especially Jenval in Western Australia- she completed two scarfs in double quick time!
I do think yours is looking exceptionally lovely Patches!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

picture please.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I finally got my kerchief blocked and released the pattern for it today. I need to find time to do more photos, too...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean you have bought it?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I will have to read through it a few times before I start knitting it.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that is one of my reasons for continuing to post them- they do make me feel better- and I love to share!


I love the "sunrise series" too. And have enjoyed seeing all the beautiful work coming out of your class. You must be a good teacher.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful scarf patches - what a great job -

sam



Patches39 said:


> Finished my "fern lace scarf", sooooooo happy, my first time doing lace. Thank you Julie, you are such a great teacher.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I love the "sunrise series" too. And have enjoyed seeing all the beautiful work coming out of your class. You must be a good teacher.


Thank you Chris! We had our moments getting the class up and running- but Shirley got it all straightened out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far do the grandchildren live from you caren? it must not be too far as they seem to spend a lot of time with nana.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have 4 of the grandsons here at the moment so not much quiet time right now. The teens are on their spring break this week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> What a great picture. Love the smile. Three is a wonderful age...


Thank you. I love when he gets to spend time here, he keeps my mind sharp. Three is one of the best ages, he is so helpful when I'm cooking. He likes to think he is helpful when I'm knitting as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> picture please.
> 
> sam


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159533-1.html

I posted here--have to go get supper made now...where has the day gone?!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We talked about feed sacks used in household items and clothes --- here's a picture of three kitchen towels that I was able to snag before my DM sold her home in Iowa to move to Florida. You may recognize some of these prints:
> 
> I'm making some progress on the Travelling Vine Scarf in Lurker's workshop...I better get it done quickly so can do Sam's workshop next!


Your feed sacks are really nice. I remember having to make pillowcases out of sugar sacks. They had no patterns on the ones I got so I had to buy embroidery patterns that you ironed on and then had to embroider. I learned how to do embroidery without hoops, by my Italian friends. 
I like the looks of your scarf. The colour is really nice and so is the knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how far do the grandchildren live from you caren? it must not be too far as they seem to spend a lot of time with nana.
> 
> sam


The older three live about 15 minutes from me and Seth lives half hour away. Then Elishia and her boys live an hour away. It is great that they live so close most of the time. I wish the grand daughters lived as close. They are in Toronto and NC.

To answer, yes I bought the pattern will be reading it and then deciding what yarn to use/buy for it. Should be lots of fun.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you buy it - you really need to buy it - why should i be the only one suffering while i try to knit it.
> 
> sam


hahaha, Sam, admit it -- you love suffering while you knit! and there is no need to be silent on it! I know when I have a puzzling pattern, I need to work it through in my head first, then knit, some frogs visit, and then knit again! In the end, you get one fantastic satisfied high -- so good for the ego!!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - lunch would be fun - kisner's i think this time - they have good food - resonable price.

sam

just let me know when and what time.



kehinkle said:


> Sam: I'm in Decatur, AL where it is rainy and cool. Waiting is difficult but it gives me time to knit. Worked on windspan and made a little crocheted dragon that my DD1 pinned. Still have to do the egg. Oh, I may be home this weekend, if you want to have lunch or coffee. Have to do my taxes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice - i really like the color and design.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159533-1.html
> 
> I posted here--have to go get supper made now...where has the day gone?!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you buy it - you really need to buy it - why should i be the only one suffering while i try to knit it.
> 
> sam


Dang it, yes I did - lol! Trouble is I have so many other things on the "front burners" to get done first. That's okay thought, you can knit it first and if I have trouble, I will know who to contact


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, Sam, admit it -- you love suffering while you knit! and there is no need to be silent on it! I know when I have a puzzling pattern, I need to work it through in my head first, then knit, some frogs visit, and then knit again! In the end, you get one fantastic satisfied high -- so good for the ego!!! Zoe


That is soooo true, Zoe. I will feel so good when the Christmas stockings are done. I made it to the foot - hooray!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is going to be hard on the ego - i see many frogs in my future. think i will practice on section with some scrap yarn. no sense ruining the good stuff.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, Sam, admit it -- you love suffering while you knit! and there is no need to be silent on it! I know when I have a puzzling pattern, I need to work it through in my head first, then knit, some frogs visit, and then knit again! In the end, you get one fantastic satisfied high -- so good for the ego!!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

back in a little while.


sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Dang it, yes I did - lol! Trouble is I have so many other things on the "front burners" to get done first. That's okay thought, you can knit it first and if I have trouble, I will know who to contact


Oh goodie   we can all help each other out if we get stuck.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> this is the pattern I meant -
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


I really like this pattern too. However, I like so many of the colors it is really hard to decide which one I would like to make.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

think I am going to buy it too, I wasnt too keen on the wingspans I had seen but this 1 is stunning, I would like to recreate the first one pictured, i just love the way the colours work in it. lyn



NanaCaren said:


> Oh goodie   we can all help each other out if we get stuck.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There have been some brilliant students, especially Jenval in Western Australia- she completed two scarfs in double quick time!
> I do think yours is looking exceptionally lovely Patches!


That means so much to me thank you :-D


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just bought the patten caren - wow - i am definitely going to need to do this word by word - i think once the first one is done it will be easier to do but that first one is going to be a killer.
> 
> sam


I have also bought this pattern. It looks like it will be next falls work for me. I'm wondering if my mind is up to the challenge. Still haven't finished my Alexandra shawl because I am stuck on the second last graph or rather an elusive stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> That means so much to me thank you :-D


that is my honest opinion!


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> the only time i ever had pink eye - i was close to 40 years old - one of the students had it and by the end of the day it had gone from one end of the building to the other. i was sure i had kept my hands away from my face. talk about itch. i layed in a dark room for a couple of days before it started to clear up.
> 
> speaking of a dark room - do you remember when you had measles that you had to lay in a dark room because supposedly it was hard on your eyes - and we had to stay out of school three weeks.
> 
> I simply have to comment on this! I don't remember staying out of school 3 weeks, but I well remember having the measles. I was in the first grade, and we lived in a one bedroom apartment. When I got sick, Mama put sheets over the windows in the bedroom to make it dark, and I got to lie in Mama and Daddy's bed. She borrowed a book -the real Alice in Wonderland, not a Little Golden book, which was all I was familiar with at the time. She sat in a straight chair beside the bed and read to me. I just entered another world. I remember begging her not to stop. I believe with all my heart that my love of books and reading began right there. I made it my business to read to every one of my nieces and nephew, and to their children, too. Maybe some of it took! Thanks for reminding me of this precious memory!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> beautiful scarf patches - what a great job -
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam,


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> think I am going to buy it too, I wasnt too keen on the wingspans I had seen but this 1 is stunning, I would like to recreate the first one pictured, i just love the way the colours work in it. lyn


You will not be disappointed. My chrissy really likes this one.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Back again. Finished the egg for the dragon. That was the easy part. The dragon is tiny and as I haven't been crocheting lately my hand hurts. It is from thecraftfrog.com if you want to see the original. Called "Dragon Egg". I'll post my pix but I'm really not too pleased with the dragon.

Patches: your teen lace shawl is lovely. I think I should have done that one first. The way I'm going, my TV will be done by Christmas!

Sam: I'll pm you when I know for sure.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Back again. Finished the egg for the dragon. That was the easy part. The dragon is tiny and as I haven't been crocheting lately my hand hurts. It is from thecraftfrog.com if you want to see the original. Called "Dragon Egg". I'll post my pix but I'm really not too pleased with the dragon.
> 
> Patches: your teen lace shawl is lovely. I think I should have done that one first. The way I'm going, my TV will be done by Christmas!
> 
> ...


LolLol :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Back again. Finished the egg for the dragon. That was the easy part. The dragon is tiny and as I haven't been crocheting lately my hand hurts. It is from thecraftfrog.com if you want to see the original. Called "Dragon Egg". I'll post my pix but I'm really not too pleased with the dragon.
> 
> Patches: your teen lace shawl is lovely. I think I should have done that one first. The way I'm going, my TV will be done by Christmas!
> 
> ...


That is so cute, both are cute, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

That is beautiful.



Patches39 said:


> Finished my "fern lace scarf", sooooooo happy, my first time doing lace. Thank you Julie, you are such a great teacher.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dylanfan said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > the only time i ever had pink eye - i was close to 40 years old - one of the students had it and by the end of the day it had gone from one end of the building to the other. i was sure i had kept my hands away from my face. talk about itch. i layed in a dark room for a couple of days before it started to clear up.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very nice - i really like the color and design.
> 
> sam


Thanks--that, by the way, is the same yarn you were asking me about for the baby blanket. Which yarn did you finally decide on for that? I may have missed it if you said.

Aww, cute baby dragon!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> That is beautiful.


I certainly second that, well done.

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Finished my "fern lace scarf", sooooooo happy, my first time doing lace. Thank you Julie, you are such a great teacher.


It is beautiful. congratulations and to Julie too. I know how hard she worked to prepare this workshop. It is so satisfying to see a beautiful scarf like this. beautiful!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I have also bought this pattern. It looks like it will be next falls work for me. I'm wondering if my mind is up to the challenge. Still haven't finished my Alexandra shawl because I am stuck on the second last graph or rather an elusive stitch.


why don't you go to #6 workshop and tell dragonfly lace that I suggested you contact her - I am sure she will help you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to do 3 beginner/advanced beginner scarves in Aug. for the Getting Ready for christmas. Designer will begin promoting them in June. I getting the models ready now between all the workshops I'm doing. Designer will post information and pictures then. 


kehinkle said:


> Cute hat! I may have to start another one. What workshop for you giving? I'm still working on my way wingspan and traveling vine scarf.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What pretty towels; hard to believe feed came in them. Also love your traveling vine in progress.



RookieRetiree said:


> We talked about feed sacks used in household items and clothes --- here's a picture of three kitchen towels that I was able to snag before my DM sold her home in Iowa to move to Florida. You may recognize some of these prints:
> 
> I'm making some progress on the Travelling Vine Scarf in Lurker's workshop...I better get it done quickly so can do Sam's workshop next!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is such a cutie pie! Great photo with the smoke too.



NanaCaren said:


> Today we had Cupcakes for Seth's third birthday. Thought I'd share a picture, I love the way the smoke from the candles showed up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again. Finished the egg for the dragon. That was the easy part. The dragon is tiny and as I haven't been crocheting lately my hand hurts. It is from thecraftfrog.com if you want to see the original. Called "Dragon Egg". I'll post my pix but I'm really not too pleased with the dragon.
> 
> Patches: your teen lace shawl is lovely. I think I should have done that one first. The way I'm going, my TV will be done by Christmas!
> 
> ...


Those are so cute. Seth would love those as would a couple of the other grandsons.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

You are all so nice, just have to thank you for your nice works WOW thank you


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I have read through the Dreambird pattern and all the way through (both times), I was thinking, "Wow, it would be nice just to have numbers..." Then I opened the "row by row" page and lo and behold--there are the numbers. So I will work from both documents--since I am a compulsive counter, that should help me a LOT. Just thought I'd share in case anyone hasn't looked at that page.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Weather is crazy here too. High today was 61 but windy and gray; have rain coming in tonight they say and tomorrow's high will only be 47. I really wish we'd start getting more in the 70's.



thewren said:


> we are having the same weather joy - my goodness the nights are cold - i went to bed very late (or early depending on how you look at it) and i let hickory out first -it felt like we were still in the middle of winter. bobby on channel 11 says we are to have a slight warm up through the weekend - i suppose 59 degrees is a warmup - however my idea of a warmup would be 90 in the shade. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops sorry...double post


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne, you do just fine and I enjoy and look forward to reading about you, mom, C and family as well as the rest of our KTP family! It's what we all come here for, to connect and support each other in good times and the not so good times that life deals to us all. 

Ohio Joy, someday I really want to try a sweater, even have the pattern picked out, just have to find s yarn I like that won't cost an arm to make it out of and suck it up and start it. One row at a time right?

Rookie, what pretty material for feed sacks! Nice job on your traveling vine, love the blue.

Lurker glad your new mouse trap is working well! Hopefully you will have caught them all soon. Loved the story about the money, so true.

Ezenby love your avatar.

NanaCaren Seth is doll, looks very pleased with his cake and blowing out of candles! 

Sam, I love the looks of the dreambird shawl, saved it in my stuff will prolly breakdown and buy it, then just have to decide on colors.

Patches very nice job on your scarf, can see the design very clearly.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Dang it, yes I did - lol! Trouble is I have so many other things on the "front burners" to get done first. That's okay thought, you can knit it first and if I have trouble, I will know who to contact


 ;-) :thumbup: great minds Gottastch!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Back again. Finished the egg for the dragon. That was the easy part. The dragon is tiny and as I haven't been crocheting lately my hand hurts. It is from thecraftfrog.com if you want to see the original. Called "Dragon Egg". I'll post my pix but I'm really not too pleased with the dragon.
> 
> Patches: your teen lace shawl is lovely. I think I should have done that one first. The way I'm going, my TV will be done by Christmas!
> 
> ...


He is very cute Kathy! I am assuming he sits inside the egg?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Patches! I will eventually get my Fern scarf done. Being the "turtle" in this workshop but that is OKAY.
Julie is a wonderful teacher.



Patches39 said:


> Finished my "fern lace scarf", sooooooo happy, my first time doing lace. Thank you Julie, you are such a great teacher.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Sorlenna....will be visiting your site.



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159533-1.html
> 
> I posted here--have to go get supper made now...where has the day gone?!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful Patches! I will eventually get my Fern scarf done. Being the "turtle" in this workshop but that is OKAY.
> Julie is a wonderful teacher.


Ah, whoever said it was a race?  We all go at our own paces--I am not that fast, just tenacious. LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Man- I am just left in another time zone this week!!! I just sat down to see about dropping in and DH is calling for me to look at something for him. If I don't get a minute to myself here pretty soon I am going to go nuts! OK venting over, yes I'm glad he's feeling better and yes it is wonderful that the weather here is so nice that all the outside work is getting done.... but I think I forgot how to P2TBL it's been so long since I worked on my baby kimono... I am going to google the stitch so I can AT LEAST knit while I keep DH company as he is watching "the war" (anything to do with WWII) I miss you guys!! I will really try to get back later tonight or tomorrow. I hope everyone is doing well - luv, AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely not a race! Enjoying the process and this time the process is slow going for me....LOL Besides...I like turtles! LOL I do understand tenacious too....perhaps I'm part turtle and part bulldog this time. LOL



Sorlenna said:


> Ah, whoever said it was a race?  We all go at our own paces--I am not that fast, just tenacious. LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Definitely not a race! Enjoying the process and this time the process is slow going for me....LOL Besides...I like turtles! LOL I do understand tenacious too....perhaps I'm part turtle and part bulldog this time. LOL


Lol lol


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember getting mumps, measles and chicken pox as a kid - probably had pink eye also and other farm related fungi like ringworm and impetigo..I'm amazed that we survived our childhood.
> 
> Glad the kids get vaccinated for these things now...there were people in my hometown who had been stricken ith polio also so Mom was sure we all got the polio vaccine - purple drop on sugar cubes!


I was really sick with both the measles and whooping cough. Doctors made home visits and would inform the Health Dept who would send out a nurse. They would post a sign on the door saying that you were quarantined and you could not go out or go back to school until you were cleared by the nurse.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup--

I happen to catch a couple of clearance bins at Michael's and Hobby Lobby last spring when I had some extra money. Had no idea what I'd make of them but one lot of them was $.99 a skein and there are about 11 skeins of the same dye lot. I just couldn't walk away and leave them. 

The yarn I'm working with just now was half-priced, not all of the exact same dye lot, but close enough to wear around the house in the winter. Besides, it's hand wash, dry flat, 100% wool and no one else would be alert to what happens if you don't follow those instructions to the letter. So, it's mine!!

I took the measurements of a favorite sweater and am using the pattern for the size that fits those measurements. I tried for the size that states it is closer to my bust size and it came out 5-6'' too wide. That's why I frogged the back piece.

The back is nearly to the shoulders and on hold until I can check the front (when I get it knitted) for shoulder seam location. I moved on to the sleeves for a little variety. It's still stockinette stitch, but the location of sleeve increases changes and that helps to keep me alert.

You'll get to it in time and I'll help in any way I can. Hang in there, girl friend. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

This has been a long day. But a good one, will go to doctors tomorrow. Hope it does not take all day. Want to start a new project. Socks are one thing but need to make a baby blanket, for a friends daughter. Be blessed, and may tomorrow bring joy and peace to all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I simply have to comment on this! I don't remember staying out of school 3 weeks, but I well remember having the measles. I was in the first grade, and we lived in a one bedroom apartment. When I got sick, Mama put sheets over the windows in the bedroom to make it dark, and I got to lie in Mama and Daddy's bed. She borrowed a book -the real Alice in Wonderland, not a Little Golden book, which was all I was familiar with at the time. She sat in a straight chair beside the bed and read to me. I just entered another world. I remember begging her not to stop. I believe with all my heart that my love of books and reading began right there. I made it my business to read to every one of my nieces and nephew, and to their children, too. Maybe some of it took! Thanks for reminding me of this precious memory![/quote]

That is a great testimonial for reading aloud! I loved Alice too...read it over and over.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I simply have to comment on this! I don't remember staying out of school 3 weeks, but I well remember having the measles. I was in the first grade, and we lived in a one bedroom apartment. When I got sick, Mama put sheets over the windows in the bedroom to make it dark, and I got to lie in Mama and Daddy's bed. She borrowed a book -the real Alice in Wonderland, not a Little Golden book, which was all I was familiar with at the time. She sat in a straight chair beside the bed and read to me. I just entered another world. I remember begging her not to stop. I believe with all my heart that my love of books and reading began right there. I made it my business to read to every one of my nieces and nephew, and to their children, too. Maybe some of it took! Thanks for reminding me of this precious memory![/quote]

That is a great testimonial for reading aloud! I loved Alice too...read it over and over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am most anxious to catch the bold fellow I see climbing the cables by my computer!
How are you keeping dear Pup Lover!?



Pup lover said:


> Marianne, you do just fine and I enjoy and look forward to reading about you, mom, C and family as well as the rest of our KTP family! It's what we all come here for, to connect and support each other in good times and the not so good times that life deals to us all.
> 
> Ohio Joy, someday I really want to try a sweater, even have the pattern picked out, just have to find s yarn I like that won't cost an arm to make it out of and suck it up and start it. One row at a time right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful Patches! I will eventually get my Fern scarf done. Being the "turtle" in this workshop but that is OKAY.
> Julie is a wonderful teacher.


There are a lot who may just be keeping quiet- there have been nearly 11,000 views, so far!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, whoever said it was a race?  We all go at our own paces--I am not that fast, just tenacious. LOL


in your case I would add creative, but persistence, dogged, and determination, are words that come to mind for many knitted projects


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Finished my "fern lace scarf", sooooooo happy, my first time doing lace. Thank you Julie, you are such a great teacher.


Patches, what a gorgeous scarf and you can see the pattern defined so well. Great knitting. I agree. Julie can be so proud of her workshop and her students. The work coming out of there is so gorgeous. I'm knitting away. Busy day today but maybe more time tomorrow! Have about 12 sections done now. Slow but sure.

Had a knitting get-together today and I took my lace to work on instead of something easy and so we talked before we knit and then we were quiet when we were knitting. Worked great. Only trouble we had was making sure we didn't knit the whole day away. It was fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are a lot who may just be keeping quiet- there have been nearly 11,000 views, so far!


Wow, that is really a lot. Bravo :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Definitely not a race! Enjoying the process and this time the process is slow going for me....LOL Besides...I like turtles! LOL I do understand tenacious too....perhaps I'm part turtle and part bulldog this time. LOL


Hey Gwenie, we both like turtles. :thumbup: :thumbup: Ok, now I have to find the bulldog part. You sure do have that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My knitting buddy came over today which is always good. Neither one of us got much knitting done so busy chatting and looking at some knitting books and each others projects but it was a wonderful morning. She showed me a really simple baby bootie pattern that I was able to quickly knit up and include in the package I was mailing today (toddler dead fish hat). I so enjoy her company and having someone to talk to about knitting. Thank you KP for getting us together; would probably never met if it hadn't been for the Georgia Waddlers. Tomorrow I'm going to get back on my fern lace scarf from Julie's workshop when I'm rested. It's suppose to rain tomorrow so it will be a perfect day to sit and knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Last night DH and I had a lovely annivesary meal. We wen tto the Buffalo which is a relica of the ship leading the boats that brought the first official settlers for South Australia out to the brand new colonly. Sure glad I wasn't living in those days, squashed into the boat with no heating of cooling.
But when we got home we had a call from DHs BIL to say that his (DHs) mother had fallen and had broken something and was having surgery today. I guessed at a broken hip and this has since been confirmed. She was visiting DHs sister in Melbourne (7/8 hour drive away) so at this stage we are just waiting. But she is not a healthy 90 year old so unlikely that she will come out it as well as she was before she fell- and we have been trying to convince her that she can't manage at home alone for a while now. So even if she survives this she is unlikely to be able to go back to her place- which could cause some family stresses. The surgery is planned for about 4 1/2 hours time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Left handed needle users. The Learn to ------ books for beginners all have dual instructions. Of course..everyone knows this. lol. I recently found a beginners book at the thrift store. .


I didn't know that- must look at for one as my DD knits left handed and I'm not good at reversing in my mind what happens when knitted the other way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will keep your MIL in my prayers. I am so sorry this has happened.



darowil said:


> Last night DH and I had a lovely annivesary meal. We wen tto the Buffalo which is a relica of the ship leading the boats that brought the first official settlers for South Australia out to the brand new colonly. Sure glad I wasn't living in those days, squashed into the boat with no heating of cooling.
> But when we got home we had a call from DHs BIL to say that his (DHs) mother had fallen and had broken something and was having surgery today. I guessed at a broken hip and this has since been confirmed. She was visiting DHs sister in Melbourne (7/8 hour drive away) so at this stage we are just waiting. But she is not a healthy 90 year old so unlikely that she will come out it as well as she was before she fell- and we have been trying to convince her that she can't manage at home alone for a while now. So even if she survives this she is unlikely to be able to go back to her place- which could cause some family stresses. The surgery is planned for about 4 1/2 hours time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the only time i ever had pink eye - i was close to 40 years old - one of the students had it and by the end of the day it had gone from one end of the building to the other. i was sure i had kept my hands away from my face. talk about itch. i layed in a dark room for a couple of days before it started to clear up.
> 
> speaking of a dark room - do you remember when you had measles that you had to lay in a dark room because supposedly it was hard on your eyes - and we had to stay out of school three weeks.
> 
> sam


The eyes can be very sensitive to light with measles- hence the idea of staying in a dark room- just doesn't happen to everyone. And they still have to stay home from school, for a similar length of time- the few who get it now that is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so glad you are getting there Angora- I find it helps if I stop at a predetermined point - like row6 or row 12- easier then to pick up where you left off- mind you I am working over only three repeats, so there are only nine p2tog tbl's in each repeat of the design!



Angora1 said:


> Patches, what a gorgeous scarf and you can see the pattern defined so well. Great knitting. I agree. Julie can be so proud of her workshop and her students. The work coming out of there is so gorgeous. I'm knitting away. Busy day today but maybe more time tomorrow! Have about 12 sections done now. Slow but sure.
> 
> Had a knitting get-together today and I took my lace to work on instead of something easy and so we talked before we knit and then we were quiet when we were knitting. Worked great. Only trouble we had was making sure we didn't knit the whole day away. It was fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My knitting buddy came over today which is always good. Neither one of us got much knitting done so busy chatting and looking at some knitting books and each others projects but it was a wonderful morning. She showed me a really simple baby bootie pattern that I was able to quickly knit up and include in the package I was mailing today (toddler dead fish hat). I so enjoy her company and having someone to talk to about knitting. Thank you KP for getting us together; would probably never met if it hadn't been for the Georgia Waddlers. Tomorrow I'm going to get back on my fern lace scarf from Julie's workshop when I'm rested. It's suppose to rain tomorrow so it will be a perfect day to sit and knit.


We are slightly soggy here too- thank goodness, but we still need a lot more- but no way can I cut the front grass, yet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> WOW that had to have taken a while to make.


Saw somewhere that was made with 48 ply yarn- about 5 strands of worsted weight yarn! Forgotten how much yarn it took, but a lot I'm sure.
Wouldn't want to take into the outback- it might change colour, maybe to red!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear! all good thoughts in your (her) direction. An operation at this point often is particularly traumatic, and her memory has not been the best.



darowil said:


> Last night DH and I had a lovely annivesary meal. We wen tto the Buffalo which is a relica of the ship leading the boats that brought the first official settlers for South Australia out to the brand new colonly. Sure glad I wasn't living in those days, squashed into the boat with no heating of cooling.
> But when we got home we had a call from DHs BIL to say that his (DHs) mother had fallen and had broken something and was having surgery today. I guessed at a broken hip and this has since been confirmed. She was visiting DHs sister in Melbourne (7/8 hour drive away) so at this stage we are just waiting. But she is not a healthy 90 year old so unlikely that she will come out it as well as she was before she fell- and we have been trying to convince her that she can't manage at home alone for a while now. So even if she survives this she is unlikely to be able to go back to her place- which could cause some family stresses. The surgery is planned for about 4 1/2 hours time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159533-1.html
> 
> I posted here--have to go get supper made now...where has the day gone?!


Thats really pretty- maybe one day when I catch up! As if that will happen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> why don't you go to #6 workshop and tell dragonfly lace that I suggested you contact her - I am sure she will help you.


Or Stevieland- she is always very willing to help out and it is one of hers isn't it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is such a cool shawl --- did you all copy the row by row directions that are listed near the end of the choices in different languages?



Sandy said:


> I really like this pattern too. However, I like so many of the colors it is really hard to decide which one I would like to make.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful Patches! I will eventually get my Fern scarf done. Being the "turtle" in this workshop but that is OKAY.
> Julie is a wonderful teacher.


I only have 5 repeats of my other one done (forgotten its name temporarily!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats really pretty- maybe one day when I catch up! As if that will happen


I figure I will never get caught up, but at least that gives me something to look forward to. Heh.

Sending healing thoughts & wishes to MIL--I hope the surgery goes as well as it can. I'm glad you got your dinner in before all the ruckus...and congratulations on the anniversary.

I have been working on some cabled mitts to match a hat, but it's time to head to bed now--tomorrow is a work day, so I shall see you all then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the birthday picture - hope it was a good one, Seth.

So sorry to hear about MIL's fall and surgery-prayers for all.

Getting farther on the TV scarf - yours is great, Patches!

The episode of Knitting Daily toay was on using short rows---some were wrap and turn...will be interesting to see the stitches used in the Dreambird shawl.

Great to hear news of mouse catching and rain for you, Lurker...hope more of both. Our weatherman stated that this has been the coldest for this time of year in 20 years...now I know why I can't get warm!

Did end up with a head cold - trying to stay on top of it with vitamins and juice. Think I'll make myself some tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches or tomorrow.

DD will be travelling to Japan for a 10 day work assignment in May---sure is a good thing I decided to close up the company...I'll be able to watch DGS for the whole time.

Thanks for all the comments on the TV scarf---sure appreciate your support---hope to get it done so I can join your Wingspan scarf workshop, Sam. Will try to do the swirl cloth with picots first. So much knitting to do!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It makes a big difference having a trap that is functioning properly! 
My brother, the younger one, goes in for open heart surgery Wednesday night, to be ready for Thursday, next week. Both my brothers have a congenital heart valve abnormality, so I won't know how he is until about mid-day Friday, when all the systems start functioning again. There is a big issue that he is seriously allergic to most anaesthetics. So here's hoping no major dramas.
I do love the colour you are using for the TV scarf!



RookieRetiree said:


> Love the birthday picture - hope it was a good one, Seth.
> 
> So sorry to hear about MIL's fall and surgery-prayers for all.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Caught up - for the moment. Darowil, I'm sending prayers for your MIL to come through her surgery successfully. Paula and Caren, slightly belated Happy Birthday wishes to Lily and Seth. Isn't it fun to watch them grow?

I do plan to come over to the workshop for the traveling vine. I'm just in watch mode for now but definitely want to get to it after seeing several beautiful examples already. I just need a 48 hour day and I might be able to get everything done - not! Today was my first spring yard work day, mostly mowing and weed whacking. I'm kind of sore but the front yard looks semi-decent. I had a pleasant surprise: there's a single yellow tulip that appeared under my living room window a few years ago. Heaven knows how it got there - not from me certainly. But today I saw that it has become a mommy tulip. Instead of the one, I now have two plants budding. I hope they'll open soon, and won't get drowned by our predicted weekend rains. If fortune smiles, I might even manage a photo. No promises, but I'll try.

It's getting late - my version of late, not Sam's - so I think I'll make a cup of chamomile tea and head off to bed. Sweet dreams, all - or a happy day to those already into Thursday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a big difference having a trap that is functioning properly!
> My brother, the younger one, goes in for open heart surgery Wednesday night, to be ready for Thursday, next week. Both my brothers have a congenital heart valve abnormality, so I won't know how he is until about mid-day Friday, when all the systems start functioning again. There is a big issue that he is seriously allergic to most anaesthetics. So here's hoping no major dramas.
> I do love the colour you are using for the TV scarf!


Generally these days heart surgey is amazingly safe- but his allergy definitely complicates matters! Keep hiem- and you in prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't forget even if the Workshop has been locked, you know how to contact me if you need help with the design.
I have been most encouraged by the results we have seen so far!



KatyNora said:


> Caught up - for the moment. Darowil, I'm sending prayers for your MIL to come through her surgery successfully. Paula and Caren, slightly belated Happy Birthday wishes to Lily and Seth. Isn't it fun to watch them grow?
> 
> I do plan to come over to the workshop for the traveling vine. I'm just in watch mode for now but definitely want to get to it after seeing several beautiful examples already. I just need a 48 hour day and I might be able to get everything done - not! Today was my first spring yard work day, mostly mowing and weed whacking. I'm kind of sore but the front yard looks semi-decent. I had a pleasant surprise: there's a single yellow tulip that appeared under my living room window a few years ago. Heaven knows how it got there - not from me certainly. But today I saw that it has become a mommy tulip. Instead of the one, I now have two plants budding. I hope they'll open soon, and won't get drowned by our predicted weekend rains. If fortune smiles, I might even manage a photo. No promises, but I'll try.
> 
> It's getting late - my version of late, not Sam's - so I think I'll make a cup of chamomile tea and head off to bed. Sweet dreams, all - or a happy day to those already into Thursday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Generally these days heart surgey is amazingly safe- but his allergy definitely complicates matters! Keep hiem- and you in prayer.


Thanks darowil!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ho dylanfan - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation. we hope you had a good time and will be back very soon. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Dylanfan said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > the only time i ever had pink eye - i was close to 40 years old - one of the students had it and by the end of the day it had gone from one end of the building to the other. i was sure i had kept my hands away from my face. talk about itch. i layed in a dark room for a couple of days before it started to clear up.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it looks great kathy.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Back again. Finished the egg for the dragon. That was the easy part. The dragon is tiny and as I haven't been crocheting lately my hand hurts. It is from thecraftfrog.com if you want to see the original. Called "Dragon Egg". I'll post my pix but I'm really not too pleased with the dragon.
> 
> Patches: your teen lace shawl is lovely. I think I should have done that one first. The way I'm going, my TV will be done by Christmas!
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I had all the usual childhood diseases except mumps. None of them bothered me apart from Whooping Cough which developed into pneumonia, quite worrying before Penicillin came along. My father bought me a pile of books which I read with my older sister. By time I started school I was a keen reader & have been ever since, thanks to my Sis. I always thought it was good to have had that time with her, as she had already had the cough. The Dr. put me on M & B tablets, so called because of the makers, May & Baker, does anyone else remember these?
> 
> M&B!!! I remember these well and I too was given these when suffering from Whooping Cough. My mother knew we didn't like taking them so she crushed them into a little ball with butter and sugar, which made swallowing the tablets bearable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Marianne, your ''novels'' are never boring or too much to read. In telling your stories about life at your home, others are encouraged to think about their lives, memories, disappointments, whatever,and then to share them here.
> 
> That way, we enrich our own lives as well as the lives touched by what else is shared among us.
> 
> ...


ditto from me too. I enjoy reading your novels. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> wish more neighbors were like you - what a nice thing for you to do.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, I am lucky in this part of my street we all know each other and get along well. We look out for one another and help if needed. The lady opposite me looked after my dog every day while i was in hospital and my next door neighbour (whom i am helping move) looked after my garden. I was in for a month so it was wonderful of them to do this.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Today we had Cupcakes for Seth's third birthday. Thought I'd share a picture, I love the way the smoke from the candles showed up.


Great photo. He looks like he loves candles. Very cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> we are having the same weather joy - my goodness the nights are cold - i went to bed very late (or early depending on how you look at it) and i let hickory out first -it felt like we were still in the middle of winter. bobby on channel 11 says we are to have a slight warm up through the weekend - i suppose 59 degrees is a warmup - however my idea of a warmup would be 90 in the shade. lol
> 
> sam


Well we had a lovely sunny 20c today and for the next few days it is rising up to 27c. Just nice i think. But STILL no rain here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Finished my "fern lace scarf", sooooooo happy, my first time doing lace. Thank you Julie, you are such a great teacher.


Great job, its lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> this is going to be hard on the ego - i see many frogs in my future. think i will practice on section with some scrap yarn. no sense ruining the good stuff.
> 
> sam


Does this mean the pattern is really for frogspawn Sam?! In which case I wish you a very poor hatching of tadpoles........ Leading to very few croaking frogs...
And very happy knitting of course.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I had all the usual childhood diseases except mumps. None of them bothered me apart from Whooping Cough which developed into pneumonia, quite worrying before Penicillin came along. My father bought me a pile of books which I read with my older sister. By time I started school I was a keen reader & have been ever since, thanks to my Sis. I always thought it was good to have had that time with her, as she had already had the cough. The Dr. put me on M & B tablets, so called because of the makers, May & Baker, does anyone else remember these?
> 
> Tessa


I had whooping cough when I was about 3-4 years old, and still remember the horrible whoop and not being able to catch a breath. The only other thing I remember about it was my Gran giving me cherry red Parishes Food which I think must have been an Iron tonic. It had a very strange distinctive taste. I'm sure I must have had Doctor's medicine too, but only remember the red drink.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Does this mean the pattern is really for frogspawn Sam?! In which case I wish you a very poor hatching of tadpoles........ Leading to very few croaking frogs...
> And very happy knitting of course.


 I am sorely tempted but have a severe allergy to frogs and tadpoles but the shawl looks stunning, perhaps it would be worth it lol


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am most anxious to catch the bold fellow I see climbing the cables by my computer!
> How are you keeping dear Pup Lover!?


Hi there. Happy mouse hunting... Can i ask what page is the money story on. I must have missed that and i cant find it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Last night DH and I had a lovely annivesary meal. We wen tto the Buffalo which is a relica of the ship leading the boats that brought the first official settlers for South Australia out to the brand new colonly. Sure glad I wasn't living in those days, squashed into the boat with no heating of cooling.
> But when we got home we had a call from DHs BIL to say that his (DHs) mother had fallen and had broken something and was having surgery today. I guessed at a broken hip and this has since been confirmed. She was visiting DHs sister in Melbourne (7/8 hour drive away) so at this stage we are just waiting. But she is not a healthy 90 year old so unlikely that she will come out it as well as she was before she fell- and we have been trying to convince her that she can't manage at home alone for a while now. So even if she survives this she is unlikely to be able to go back to her place- which could cause some family stresses. The surgery is planned for about 4 1/2 hours time.


Oh gosh, the poor thing. Its so very scary if they have a fall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I had whooping cough when I was about 3-4 years old, and still remember the horrible whoop and not being able to catch a breath. The only other thing I remember about it was my Gran giving me cherry red Parishes Food which I think must have been an Iron tonic. It had a very strange distinctive taste. I'm sure I must have had Doctor's medicine too, but only remember the red drink.


never had whooping cough, but I had mumps at 13 and was very ill with it- quite delirious- not a nice experience at all- off school for weeks- so mum taught me tailoring to my disgust- I was made to unpick it so many times- I remember that, not any medicine I may have had to take. ASlthough in Scotland when I was small, Mum used to smash pills in her home made raspberry jam for me. That made them possible- usually they stuck in my throat and you got that ghastly taste. [without the jam]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a big difference having a trap that is functioning properly!
> My brother, the younger one, goes in for open heart surgery Wednesday night, to be ready for Thursday, next week. Both my brothers have a congenital heart valve abnormality, so I won't know how he is until about mid-day Friday, when all the systems start functioning again. There is a big issue that he is seriously allergic to most anaesthetics. So here's hoping no major dramas.
> I do love the colour you are using for the TV scarf!


Will be thinking of you next week then. I hope his surgery goes well without any problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there. Happy mouse hunting... Can i ask what page is the money story on. I must have missed that and i cant find it.


it was not mine- can't recall who it was but it went sort of:
i was in a pub, and some one put $20 note on the floor. Who would like this? It ended up getting grubby and ground into the floor, but it was still worth $20, oh dear thought I remembered but the point has escaped me, may be someone can recall whose story it was, and you could look it up under their postings?!
BTW I can still hear a mouse it get into the old computer- on Tuesday- Pension day- I plan to get the old fashioned variety of wooden and metal trap- that you have to set so carefully- but DO seem to work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Will be thinking of you next week then. I hope his surgery goes well without any problems.


So do we all! He is being so brave about it all- but it is literally life threatening in his case. He came within a whisker of having it done at Middlemore [the local Hospital] on emergency a couple of weeks ago, but apparently they had an overload of VD cases and decided against it. My SIL is a very well respected self employed Scientist, and fortunately they have adequate medical insurance to go private. Roll on Friday- it is a worry though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> it was not mine- can't recall who it was but it went sort of:
> i was in a pub, and some one put $20 note on the floor. Who would like this? It ended up getting grubby and ground into the floor, but it was still worth $20, oh dear thought I remembered but the point has escaped me, may be someone can recall whose story it was, and you could look it up under their postings?!
> BTW I can still hear a mouse it get into the old computer- on Tuesday- Pension day- I plan to get the old fashioned variety of wooden and metal trap- that you have to set so carefully- but DO seem to work!


aah thanks. I actually did read that. Those traps are horrid to set but you are right they do work. I havent had mice in years but i have to admit that anytime i have caught one i throw out trap and all. I just cant cope with getting mouse of the trap.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there. Happy mouse hunting... Can i ask what page is the money story on. I must have missed that and i cant find it.


It is on page 60


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good grief, another busy day. After some housework, off to mums to get her organised then a bit more help next door, then washing in (off the line i might add.... did everyone see designers topic on clothes lines yesterday.. i loved it) . By then it was nearly tea time. I need more hours in the day at the moment. But all is good. I am healthy and so are my family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> aah thanks. I actually did read that. Those traps are horrid to set but you are right they do work. I havent had mice in years but i have to admit that anytime i have caught one i throw out trap and all. I just cant cope with getting mouse of the trap.


may be that is why they sell them in pairs? [at least here they do] The local hardware sold out at Easter weekend- so I am obviously not the only one with the problem! And at $8 a throw now I can't afford to be squeamish. They get secreted in the deepfreeze till rubbish day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> It is on page 60


Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> It is on page 60


Thanks so much Dollyclaire! the point was rather more significant than I had recalled!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> may be that is why they sell them in pairs? [at least here they do] The local hardware sold out at Easter weekend- so I am obviously not the only one with the problem! And at $8 a throw now I can't afford to be squeamish. They get secreted in the deepfreeze till rubbish day.


Far out! $8. Really! I have no idea how much they are here. Have you ever tried rat sack packets? you can get someone to throw them up in your roof and garage etc. I dont know if they keep mice as well as rats away. I assume they would.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Far out! $8. Really! I have no idea how much they are here. Have you ever tried rat sack packets? you can get someone to throw them up in your roof and garage etc. I dont know if they keep mice as well as rats away. I assume they would.


I am a bit worried about resorting to poison because of the dogs! I do have mouse baits but nowhere safe to put it now I have my smaller puppy. The old dog is a bit bigger than Labrador at 35 kg and slender! the corgi is about 12 kg but inquisitive, and can get places that defeat Rufus!
Glad you have had a good day!

Designer's story triggered a lot of memories last I looked there were 17 pages- I dipped out after a while!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Heard from my SIL, MILs surgery has gone well- so now we jkust what a nd see how she recuperates. Able to do a spinal which was a big help avoiding a general anaesthetic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heard from my SIL, MILs surgery has gone well- so now we jkust what a nd see how she recuperates. Able to do a spinal which was a big help avoiding a general anaesthetic.


So glad to hear this! It has been of concern to me, given what you have mentioned of the old lady in previous weeks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a bit worried about resorting to poison because of the dogs! I do have mouse baits but nowhere safe to put it now I have my smaller puppy. The old dog is a bit bigger than Labrador at 35 kg and slender! the corgi is about 12 kg but inquisitive, and can get places that defeat Rufus!
> Glad you have had a good day!
> 
> Designer's story triggered a lot of memories last I looked there were 17 pages- I dipped out after a while!


Thats why i mentioned that you can throw these baits up in the manhole in celing. I guess the dogs dont want to catch the mice for you? lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats why i mentioned that you can throw these baits up in the manhole in celing. I guess the dogs dont want to catch the mice for you? lol


I will have to wait until someone agile enough calls by- I would not dare attempt to do it with my little two step kitchen steps- I don't own a ladder!

Ringo, the corgi shows interest- but lacks the killer instinct of his mother- she got run over just as she was teaching the puppies to hunt- so he missed that bit of doggie ed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Heard from my SIL, MILs surgery has gone well- so now we jkust what a nd see how she recuperates. Able to do a spinal which was a big help avoiding a general anaesthetic.


Oh that is good news. She will recover better i think not having a general anasthetic and with an epidural (which i assume is what they gave her) she shouldnt have as much pain as it is a great help with pain. I had one with bowel surgery together with a general. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to wait until someone agile enough calls by- I would not dare attempt to do it with my little two step kitchen steps- I don't own a ladder!


Absolutely, i dont do it myself either. I get my son to throw them up there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime for me i think. Have a good day tomorrow everyone.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a tough decision, Marianne, personally, I am glad I stuck to my guns, against people's opinion, and had Mum with me, until she died.
> My right knee started to ache as our weather turned wetter- the drought is still not over- but at least the showers have started.
> I have just trapped mouse number six- had a suspicion they had to be breeding- but my new tap seems to be working well!


I plan on keeping her at home unless the situation warrants more stringent care than I can give. 
My knee and hip are great weather predictors also! Glad that the rains are coming finally, has to bring some relief, it is raining here again also, will probably rain all day today and part of Friday, but temps are forecast to be in the low 70's this weekend, I can hardly wait to be outside without a jacket!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee, and am ready to start my day. Will be out and about today, doctored app. And shopping to do  hope it won't take all day.
Angora, thanks so much, slow is what I do. And it works had no problem.

Darowil, so glad everything went well, will be praying for her recovery.

Luker1, my prayers go out for your brother and that the doctors, give the proper Meds.

Sugar sugar, thanks take the time and breath, you are so busy, but do what you do,


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Ditto Ditto
> 
> I enjoy reading about everyone as it does make me reassess my own situation, count my blessings, include fellow KP Tea Party friends in my prayers, realise that we may be miles apart but we are all the same inside, we all laugh, cry etc and it all helps to face the day and what life may throw at us.
> I pray life treats you kindly and as you know your back is covered by many many people!!


Thank you so very much, I know my back is covered by many and I hope all know that I have theirs also!! Mom teases me when I add a new name to her list, said she never knew that many people knit and crocheted!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Wednesday morning here in Oregon...10.25 am. Cloudy forecast ...ha ha I do see the sun peaking in at me. Love Lurkers beautiful pictures. Showed the Martin picture to my DH and he thought what a neat way to take care of mosquitoes. Neighbor has a small pond and if he puts in mosquito fish it is bearable....they do show up though.
> Marianne...should your mother go to a nursing home you will find more time spent going there. Probably better to use that time with her in your own home. You will know when it is time to move her.
> Ohio Joy... when someone learns to knit or crochet as a young person they seem to come back when time allows.
> Left handed needle users. The Learn to ------ books for beginners all have dual instructions. Of course..everyone knows this. lol. I recently found a beginners book at the thrift store. Lots of books but hardly any yarn.
> ...


Congratulations on the 5 yrs!!!! Mom hit her 20 yrs on Valentines day, we still celebrate!! 
I re-learned to knit from a book years ago, I think that winter I made at least 20 pairs of slippers, LOL. But only 2 scarfs as I really didn't know about yarns and had no one to ask. I am a lefty but learned to knit right handed (I guess) but though I have at least 6 books on learning to crochet, have watched videos and so forth I just cannot get the hang of it, end up frustrated so have stopped even trying!!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Today we had Cupcakes for Seth's third birthday. Thought I'd share a picture, I love the way the smoke from the candles showed up.


That is awesome... really love the smoke effect!! Cupcakes look yummy!! I really need to bake something soon, I'm having a craving for dishpan cookies!! (I'll find the recipe and post)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, you have to really love cables to do this.
> http:/lby.co/16oOvm2 or google Vintage caravan yarn-bombed, ABC Rural
> 
> dollyclaire: I did a few rows of crocodile st. works up fast and they say the more you do, the faster it gets. Yea, right! They don't know me! The bags are pretty using this st.
> ...


That took a lot of work for sure, would hate to even think of trying that on mine, LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> i wish you well with your hands, wish I could get some new ones, mine are ugly now with arthritis but it is the pain that bothers me. I hope you have less pain as time goes by. I don't enjoy shopping very much but with the weather we've been having it's been the only way to get out of the house & walk round. They've promised some sunshine for the weekend, but it will still be cold till Monday, when it will be about 11C & WET. Still, if we don't go shopping we'll starve!
> 
> Tessa


Tessa, hands are not ugly, they are shaped from using to provide for our loved ones, though arthritis does take them from original form, they still enable us to do what we can for our loved ones. I used to have beautiful hands, long slender fingers (I wore a size 4.5 to a 5 ring size) was even a hand model for a few jewelery stores in Dallas, Houston and San Antonio (TX). Now my knuckles are big, I have to have a size 6 ring to get over the knuckle, LOL... I have "braces" that I have been using since 1975, an OT made them for me and though I have replaced the "straps" a few times they still work great. C will help me strap my fingers in at night, some nights I just can't wear them because of pain but I know that is what has kept them from twisting, my toes have started turning and the doc says other than taping together nothing can be done :thumbdown: Of course he also said that no one recommends the braces that I use anymore, said they did not work that well and too many complaints about the discomfort. :-(


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I hope she comes through OK. It will be quite a shock to her system and I am sure she will realize she can't stay on her own anymore. I wish her the best - and you as well.



darowil said:


> Last night DH and I had a lovely annivesary meal. We wen tto the Buffalo which is a relica of the ship leading the boats that brought the first official settlers for South Australia out to the brand new colonly. Sure glad I wasn't living in those days, squashed into the boat with no heating of cooling.
> But when we got home we had a call from DHs BIL to say that his (DHs) mother had fallen and had broken something and was having surgery today. I guessed at a broken hip and this has since been confirmed. She was visiting DHs sister in Melbourne (7/8 hour drive away) so at this stage we are just waiting. But she is not a healthy 90 year old so unlikely that she will come out it as well as she was before she fell- and we have been trying to convince her that she can't manage at home alone for a while now. So even if she survives this she is unlikely to be able to go back to her place- which could cause some family stresses. The surgery is planned for about 4 1/2 hours time.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> Maybe you are related - to him. I have been suffering with arthritis and fibrositis or fibromyalgia since 1988. Every year I can do less. Still walking around not too badly and without aid but no more running, or hiking or very strenuous wo rk. Very frustrating for both of us. I haven't been able to dance either for years. Makes me mad when I think of it so I don't think of it and just ignor what I can.


So sorry to hear this, I am limited to what I can and cannot do also, but I have decided that this year I am going to push myself to do things I really want to do. I have osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis and osteoporosis, it does limit me to a degree and the doctors say it will continue to get worse. I know I will end up with another total knee and probably a total hip on my right side, they have already suggested that I have the hip done soon, but I hope to put it off as long as I can. I would love to be able to dance again, but though my mind says I can, my body says no way!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Finished my "fern lace scarf", sooooooo happy, my first time doing lace. Thank you Julie, you are such a great teacher.


Really well done! You've worked really hard on this, I can tell, and Julie must be proud of her student.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I had all the usual childhood diseases except mumps. None of them bothered me apart from Whooping Cough which developed into pneumonia, quite worrying before Penicillin came along. My father bought me a pile of books which I read with my older sister. By time I started school I was a keen reader & have been ever since, thanks to my Sis. I always thought it was good to have had that time with her, as she had already had the cough. The Dr. put me on M & B tablets, so called because of the makers, May & Baker, does anyone else remember these?
> 
> Tessa


I never had the childhood diseases, guess all the meds they put in me trying to cure my allergies did some good for those! The windows in my room were covered with heavy material as I was horribly allergic to the sun, I was not allowed out unless I was covered from head to toe and had to wear a hat to shield my face even inside if the curtains were open. So, my love for books started early, the nurses would read to me, I wasn't allowed to touch the books of course but my Dad told me that when a book was shown I would get all excited. My fondest memory of my Nanny (dad's mother) is her reading to me and teaching me to read and write. I spent so much time indoors that I had little else to do so books were my best friends.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or Stevieland- she is always very willing to help out and it is one of hers isn't it?


Thanks for the suggestions on my shawl problem. I have knitted this row about 5 times and come up with a 1 sti out problem every time. The tow count is correct when I start out but when I finish I'm always out 1 stitch. I have "read my knitting" but still can't see where the problem is but I am more than sure that I am either knitting two stitches together or missing a yo womewhere. The yarn is fine lace weight (sock yarn) in a not quite darkish berry colour so it is hard for me to see. I had full intentions of picking this shawl up (after 1 year) on March 1st, but seem to get involved with one thing or another (evading the issue) and it is still starring at me from the dining room table. My DH is leaving on April 15 for a 10 day cruise to Spain so maybe I will make myself pick it up then when I will have some time to myself. Until then the starring match with the shawl will continue. Thanks for the suggestions though, I may go back to Dee (Stevieland) with some pictures and maybe she can read my knitting better than I am doing.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Weather is crazy here too. High today was 61 but windy and gray; have rain coming in tonight they say and tomorrow's high will only be 47. I really wish we'd start getting more in the 70's.


Oh Gwen it is horrid!!! Mother Nature is just playing havoc with our spring, I'm afraid we are going to turn from highs in the 40's to 80 and 90's!!!! My little garden stays so wet that I cannot even think about tilling it, my starts are so ready for the garden.. ugh, may give up the idea of planting anything this year!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful Patches! I will eventually get my Fern scarf done. Being the "turtle" in this workshop but that is OKAY.
> Julie is a wonderful teacher.


We shall "turtle" on together Gwen, LOL.. I did start the second repeat of the traveling vine though, when I get this one done I'll post a picture. I'm sure there are mistakes but at least I'm not fretting about them this time, LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil...Happy Belated Anniversary. So glad you had a nice time together.

However, so sorry to hear about your DH's mother falling and breaking her hip. Hope the surgery goes well but I know this is a very precarious thing to have happen. Being so far away is difficult too. Sending Big Hugs, prayers, and love your way.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My knitting buddy came over today which is always good. Neither one of us got much knitting done so busy chatting and looking at some knitting books and each others projects but it was a wonderful morning. She showed me a really simple baby bootie pattern that I was able to quickly knit up and include in the package I was mailing today (toddler dead fish hat). I so enjoy her company and having someone to talk to about knitting. Thank you KP for getting us together; would probably never met if it hadn't been for the Georgia Waddlers. Tomorrow I'm going to get back on my fern lace scarf from Julie's workshop when I'm rested. It's suppose to rain tomorrow so it will be a perfect day to sit and knit.


And hopefully soon it will be a trio enjoying the company

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Last night DH and I had a lovely annivesary meal. We wen tto the Buffalo which is a relica of the ship leading the boats that brought the first official settlers for South Australia out to the brand new colonly. Sure glad I wasn't living in those days, squashed into the boat with no heating of cooling.
> But when we got home we had a call from DHs BIL to say that his (DHs) mother had fallen and had broken something and was having surgery today. I guessed at a broken hip and this has since been confirmed. She was visiting DHs sister in Melbourne (7/8 hour drive away) so at this stage we are just waiting. But she is not a healthy 90 year old so unlikely that she will come out it as well as she was before she fell- and we have been trying to convince her that she can't manage at home alone for a while now. So even if she survives this she is unlikely to be able to go back to her place- which could cause some family stresses. The surgery is planned for about 4 1/2 hours time.


Keeping your MIL in our prayers!! I know the decisions that have to be made will not be easy if she has been independent. Hugs my dear friend...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a big difference having a trap that is functioning properly!
> My brother, the younger one, goes in for open heart surgery Wednesday night, to be ready for Thursday, next week. Both my brothers have a congenital heart valve abnormality, so I won't know how he is until about mid-day Friday, when all the systems start functioning again. There is a big issue that he is seriously allergic to most anaesthetics. So here's hoping no major dramas.
> I do love the colour you are using for the TV scarf!


 Julie, keeping you and yours in our prayers, always dear lady!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

A belated Happy Anniversary! Sending prayers for your MIL and all the family too.



darowil said:


> Last night DH and I had a lovely annivesary meal. We wen tto the Buffalo which is a relica of the ship leading the boats that brought the first official settlers for South Australia out to the brand new colonly. Sure glad I wasn't living in those days, squashed into the boat with no heating of cooling.
> But when we got home we had a call from DHs BIL to say that his (DHs) mother had fallen and had broken something and was having surgery today. I guessed at a broken hip and this has since been confirmed. She was visiting DHs sister in Melbourne (7/8 hour drive away) so at this stage we are just waiting. But she is not a healthy 90 year old so unlikely that she will come out it as well as she was before she fell- and we have been trying to convince her that she can't manage at home alone for a while now. So even if she survives this she is unlikely to be able to go back to her place- which could cause some family stresses. The surgery is planned for about 4 1/2 hours time.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sending prayers for your brother and for you too.



Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a big difference having a trap that is functioning properly!
> My brother, the younger one, goes in for open heart surgery Wednesday night, to be ready for Thursday, next week. Both my brothers have a congenital heart valve abnormality, so I won't know how he is until about mid-day Friday, when all the systems start functioning again. There is a big issue that he is seriously allergic to most anaesthetics. So here's hoping no major dramas.
> I do love the colour you are using for the TV scarf!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Getting farther on the TV scarf - yours is great, Patches!
> 
> The episode of Knitting Daily toay was on using short rows---some were wrap and turn...will be interesting to see the stitches used in the Dreambird shawl.
> 
> ...


Escuse me please, but what is the TV Scarf? I must have missed something again!

I have done the wrap and turn short row and found I have bigger holes than just turning without the wrap. Maybe I am making too tight a wrap? Anyway, I like the turning without the wrap much better. Less work. I haven't read the Dreambird shawl instructions yet, but I sure like the shawl and I like the blue one best.

I got what I thought was a sinus cold on Feb. 1 and it seemed to go into my chest a week later and then cleared up - nearly - about 8 days later. Then all of a sudden it was back but more in my chest and also in my sinus. I am finally better this week. I just let it run it's course and kept on doing what I was doing. I did take a couple of cold pills from Tylenol but it didn't really help. Made a big pot of chicken soup (from scratch) and I think that was the best I did for myself. Hope your cold doesn't drag on. There are so many new cold viruses out there now. It pays to wash your hands if you have been out in the stores and differnt public places. That grilled cheese sounds good. Maybe I'll have that for breakfast now that I've had two large cups of coffee.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie your brother and your family are in my prayers.

Pontuf



Marianne818 said:


> Julie, keeping you and yours in our prayers, always dear lady!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy anniversary Darowil and prayers for your MIL

Pontuf



jomacoy said:


> A belated Happy Anniversary! Sending prayers for your MIL and all the family too.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good news. Prayers for an easy recovery!!



darowil said:


> Heard from my SIL, MILs surgery has gone well- so now we jkust what a nd see how she recuperates. Able to do a spinal which was a big help avoiding a general anaesthetic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad you are getting there Angora- I find it helps if I stop at a predetermined point - like row6 or row 12- easier then to pick up where you left off- mind you I am working over only three repeats, so there are only nine p2tog tbl's in each repeat of the design!


_______________________________________________
Thanks for the tip. I'm actually not having trouble with the dreaded p2tog tbl any more. Can you beleive it!! Uh oh, did I just curse myself. :shock: I'm going in and loosening the stitches from the front and then when I go in from behind it just whizzes along like a regular knit, well...almost. :wink: Just shows how perservering pays off, or as Gwenie would say, being the bulldog. Stopped in the beading store to sign up for learning to make a beaded bangle bracelet. It should use more natural stones rather than look like traditional jewelry. I had my earrings on that I had made and she (the teacher) asked me if I had my necklace done and I had to explain that I was working on a lace knitting project. Hope I can finish the necklace to wear to the class so she can see it. Hmmm, I should post a photo of the earrings and what I have done of the neckace, and maybe an update on the scarf.

Marianne, I have always wanted to learn to do jewelry, but you inspired me to go and finally sign up for the course. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

That is so pretty! I love the color.



Angora1 said:


> _______________________________________________
> Thanks for the tip. I'm actually not having trouble with the dreaded p2tog tbl any more. Can you beleive it!! Uh oh, did I just curse myself. :shock: I'm going in and loosening the stitches from the front and then when I go in from behind it just whizzes along like a regular knit, well...almost. :wink: Just shows how perservering pays off, or as Gwenie would say, being the bulldog. Stopped in the beading store to sign up for learning to make a beaded bangle bracelet. It should use more natural stones rather than look like traditional jewelry. I had my earrings on that I had made and she (the teacher) asked me if I had my necklace done and I had to explain that I was working on a lace knitting project. Hope I can finish the necklace to wear to the class so she can see it. Hmmm, I should post a photo of the earrings and what I have done of the neckace, and maybe an update on the scarf.
> 
> Marianne, I have always wanted to learn to do jewelry, but you inspired me to go and finally sign up for the course. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TV scarf = Traveling Vine scarf (Julie's workshop)


BlueButterfly said:


> Escuse me please, but what is the TV Scarf? I must have missed something again!
> 
> I have done the wrap and turn short row and found I have bigger holes than just turning without the wrap. Maybe I am making too tight a wrap? Anyway, I like the turning without the wrap much better. Less work. I haven't read the Dreambird shawl instructions yet, but I sure like the shawl and I like the blue one best.
> 
> I got what I thought was a sinus cold on Feb. 1 and it seemed to go into my chest a week later and then cleared up - nearly - about 8 days later. Then all of a sudden it was back but more in my chest and also in my sinus. I am finally better this week. I just let it run it's course and kept on doing what I was doing. I did take a couple of cold pills from Tylenol but it didn't really help. Made a big pot of chicken soup (from scratch) and I think that was the best I did for myself. Hope your cold doesn't drag on. There are so many new cold viruses out there now. It pays to wash your hands if you have been out in the stores and differnt public places. That grilled cheese sounds good. Maybe I'll have that for breakfast now that I've had two large cups of coffee.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful angora and one of my favorite colors. Your workis always so lovely.

I'm really tired this morning so I'm going back to bed. See you lovely folks later. Chat away!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

It is Osteoarthritis that I have - left knee is worst, left ankle and I think now my hips. I also have sciatic nerve problem in my right hip and a tipped vertabrae in the lower area which is rubbing and wearing on the vertabrae below. This has really caused me misery the last month or two. I have to get up and walk around every half hour as sitting too long isn't good for me. I used to run about 40 years ago and I just loved it. Now I can only thnk of it. However I do go for light exercise on Thursday mornings (today) so I better get on with getting ready and come back and catch up later. The exercise is good for my poor shoulders and arms from the stress of knitting. Don't have to walk too much - only to the bus - and that is enough. One long block. See You later



Marianne818 said:


> So sorry to hear this, I am limited to what I can and cannot do also, but I have decided that this year I am going to push myself to do things I really want to do. I have osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis and osteoporosis, it does limit me to a degree and the doctors say it will continue to get worse. I know I will end up with another total knee and probably a total hip on my right side, they have already suggested that I have the hip done soon, but I hope to put it off as long as I can. I would love to be able to dance again, but though my mind says I can, my body says no way!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TV scarf = Traveling Vine scarf (Julie's workshop)


Thanks - never thought of that!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Great jewelry! You are talented. Love your scarf with the pearls. It looks like a stream with little white rapids. Beautiful colour and knitting.



Angora1 said:


> _______________________________________________
> Thanks for the tip. I'm actually not having trouble with the dreaded p2tog tbl any more. Can you beleive it!! Uh oh, did I just curse myself. :shock: I'm going in and loosening the stitches from the front and then when I go in from behind it just whizzes along like a regular knit, well...almost. :wink: Just shows how perservering pays off, or as Gwenie would say, being the bulldog. Stopped in the beading store to sign up for learning to make a beaded bangle bracelet. It should use more natural stones rather than look like traditional jewelry. I had my earrings on that I had made and she (the teacher) asked me if I had my necklace done and I had to explain that I was working on a lace knitting project. Hope I can finish the necklace to wear to the class so she can see it. Hmmm, I should post a photo of the earrings and what I have done of the neckace, and maybe an update on the scarf.
> 
> Marianne, I have always wanted to learn to do jewelry, but you inspired me to go and finally sign up for the course. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ, if I don't get quiet time to myself during the day I get positively snarky!
Sassy Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thursday morning and the rain is again pouring down!! I know I shouldn't complain due to others needing it so desperately but the grass in my fenced area for the dogs is so tall I can barely see my little shih-zue when she goes out!! It is too wet to even think about mowing and the back 3/4 acre will be like cutting hay soon!! 
Enough complaining.. :-( 
I went for another hike yesterday, I forgot my camera but just went around a small lake so not really anything interesting to see, some of the rhododendrons are starting to show signs of blooms, so in a few weeks they should be beautiful! Also the mountain laurel should be blossoming also, have to be sure the camera is in the bag for sure! I have hiked or walked 8 miles this week, plus a few miles on the bike also.. I had a goal of 10 miles per week so I think I will meet the goal for this week at least!!
Mom took a minor spill yesterday, we spent most of the afternoon and evening in the ER, she is fine, nothing broken or even bruised except her ego ;-) She was able to flirt with the young handsome doctor that took care of her so I know she wasn't in that much pain :thumbup: She is sore this morning so took another pain pill, will be a later breakfast than normal but at least she is cheerful which is a great sign!
I am looking forward to meeting with Gwen and her KP friend next week!! Would so love to be able to talk with friends about knitting in person, none of my friends knit or crochet so they just nod their heads if I mention yarns, but they love getting the end projects!! 
Daniel and a few of his friends are going to hike part of the Appalachian trail this weekend, planning on at least one overnight but if they can get away quick enough on Friday will be out till Sunday afternoon/evening. They have already arranged for a drop off and a pick up person which was very smart the last time they tried this they didn't think of how to get back to their car!! I also reminded them to pack real food this time as the only food they had was some trail mix, banana chips and a few pieces of jerky, plus they only had a small bottle of water for each. I gave him my hammock, hated to part with it but I know I can no longer climb a tree to hang it, it has a bug net and a rain fly is nice and warm also, rolls up to a small ball and weighs only a few ounces. Beats sleeping on the hard ground and in the wilderness there are always trees that one can hang it on!!
I will close out and try to knit for awhile, I've started the second repeat on the Traveling Vine scarf, I'll post a picture when it gets a bit longer, so far on this attempt I haven't had any major issues, there may be a few mistakes but I am happy with it (at least so far :thumbup: )
Keeping all in our prayers, sending much love and many hugs!!
Marianne


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The scarf is beautiful angora and one of my favorite colors. Your workis always so lovely.
> 
> I'm really tired this morning so I'm going back to bed. See you lovely folks later. Chat away!


Thank you Gwenie. I was really tired last night. Was supposed to return a message on the phone and literally couldn't talk, just went to bed. Hopefully less to do today. Yesterday I got my new glasses and YAY, I can see. Life is so much less confusing now. Might make my days less exhausting too, we will see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Jomacoy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is wonderful to get words of encouragement. Nice thing about community, our knitting community.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> Great jewelry! You are talented. Love your scarf with the pearls. It looks like a stream with little white rapids. Beautiful colour and knitting.


Thank you Jomacoy. Your description is lovely and I will think of it now that way. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the only time i ever had pink eye - i was close to 40 years old - one of the students had it and by the end of the day it had gone from one end of the building to the other. i was sure i had kept my hands away from my face. talk about itch. i layed in a dark room for a couple of days before it started to clear up.
> 
> speaking of a dark room - do you remember when you had measles that you had to lay in a dark room because supposedly it was hard on your eyes - and we had to stay out of school three weeks.
> 
> sam


Don't remember that. Maybe I was too young.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne...How wonderful you are getting in all this hiking. Do you go alone? You will have to get one of those old-fasioned scythes if the grass gets any longer. For us that rain was snow but it is all melted today. We had really heavy snow 2 days ago right where I live and it felt so cold and windy.

So sorry to hear about your mom but glad to hear nothing was broken. Give her my love and tell her I hope she won't be too sore and will feel better soon. Gentle Hugs


I just realized that my jewelry matches my scarf. I must be in this color phase.

Well, it's bye for now and back to knitting, jewelry making, cleaning, and that includes blacking out our name on all the junk mail, and boy does that pile up every day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I plan on keeping her at home unless the situation warrants more stringent care than I can give.
> My knee and hip are great weather predictors also! Glad that the rains are coming finally, has to bring some relief, it is raining here again also, will probably rain all day today and part of Friday, but temps are forecast to be in the low 70's this weekend, I can hardly wait to be outside without a jacket!!!


The good thing is Mom is lucid most of the time, isn't she?- so you would be missing a lot of quality time were she not home. My mother only had moments of lucidity after her strokes but again when she had those good times- how easy to miss them had she been in a home! I do understand though that there may be a point where things do get more than you can manage, and it is good that Mom herself is thinking positively about it.
I am sure you are planning more than just 'no jacket' for the warmer weather- you were talking of an expedition to somewhere? And here is me happy to need my jacket this morning! It is 19C inside, and it feels cool!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Yes, I forgot that you can't change your diet until the tests are done. I had only the tests for gluten done. I did not suffer a great deal of pain but was suffering from bloating. After I started watching every lable and changing some of my diet I felt a lot better. Now that I have diabetes I really have to watch everything. That is even harder for me, especially when I travel. Oh well, ther is always something to watch. Keeps me out of trouble - most of the time.
> 
> Hope things get better soon for your husband.


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Gwen it is horrid!!! Mother Nature is just playing havoc with our spring, I'm afraid we are going to turn from highs in the 40's to 80 and 90's!!!! My little garden stays so wet that I cannot even think about tilling it, my starts are so ready for the garden.. ugh, may give up the idea of planting anything this year!!


Oh don't give up. We are still into freezing weather and can't plant yet normally. It will be a shorter season for you but still might be longer than we get up north. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee, and am ready to start my day. Will be out and about today, doctored app. And shopping to do  hope it won't take all day.
> Angora, thanks so much, slow is what I do. And it works had no problem.
> 
> Darowil, so glad everything went well, will be praying for her recovery.
> ...


Thanks for the prayers Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Really well done! You've worked really hard on this, I can tell, and Julie must be proud of her student.


Patches made a lovely scarf! It looks so beautifully lacy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie, keeping you and yours in our prayers, always dear lady!


Thanks, Marianne! I appreciate that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, so very sorry to hear about your brother. Sounds like he has really had a rough time of it with almost having the surgery the other day. It will be difficult for sure with him having allergies to the anesthetic. Hope there is one they can find that will cause no reaction. Prayers will be going up for him. Big Hugs for you as I know this is a stress for sure.

Ok teacher, I'm really off to knit now, so bye, but will hold your brother in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Sending prayers for your brother and for you too.


Thank you, Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie your brother and your family are in my prayers.
> 
> Pontuf


Thank you, Charlotte! How is our beautiful Pontuf? He does love his toys! Ringo has given up on playing, except trying to play with the puppy at the back fence- he is balanced on my footstool at the moment- he loves to jump up there- because then he is on a level with Rufus! Size matters when you are the smallest in the family!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So we may be related?! My father died of a heart attack at the age of 50 and 7 of the 8 brothers have had heart issues - the oldest having died from a heart attack at age 63. Among them, there have been a triple, quadruple, and quintuple bypass surgeries - stents and three survived heart attacks. Definitely genetic - none of the 3 girls are affected. Males are also allergic to penicillin and sulfa drugs. Best wishes for a successful and uneventful surgery...prayers.



Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a big difference having a trap that is functioning properly!
> My brother, the younger one, goes in for open heart surgery Wednesday night, to be ready for Thursday, next week. Both my brothers have a congenital heart valve abnormality, so I won't know how he is until about mid-day Friday, when all the systems start functioning again. There is a big issue that he is seriously allergic to most anaesthetics. So here's hoping no major dramas.
> I do love the colour you are using for the TV scarf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, so very sorry to hear about your brother. Sounds like he has really had a rough time of it with almost having the surgery the other day. It will be difficult for sure with him having allergies to the anesthetic. Hope there is one they can find that will cause no reaction. Prayers will be going up for him. Big Hugs for you as I know this is a stress for sure.
> 
> Ok teacher, I'm really off to knit now, so bye, but will hold your brother in my prayers.


Thank you Angora! You have worked out that a count of 6 + 1, 5 +2, 3 +4, always gives you 7 on your purl rows? Except for the first and last repeat?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So we may be related?! My father died of a heart attack at the age of 50 and 7 of the 8 brothers have had heart issues - the oldest having died from a heart attack at age 63. Among them, there have been a triple, quadruple, and quintuple bypass surgeries - stents and three survived heart attacks. Definitely genetic - none of the 3 girls are affected. Males are also allergic to penicillin and sulfa drugs. Best wishes for a successful and uneventful surgery...prayers.


Thanks so much Rookie! I don't want to think negatively- but it has been hanging over us for a very long time. His recent heart attack had the doctors very worried. But they have their 40th wedding anniversary on Sunday, and some other family 'do' that will be combined so that will help to bring things closer. Today, Friday, he has to spend mostly at the hospital, getting processes sorted out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great news---continued recovery - prayers will continue.



darowil said:


> Heard from my SIL, MILs surgery has gone well- so now we jkust what a nd see how she recuperates. Able to do a spinal which was a big help avoiding a general anaesthetic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a short cut for Travelling Vine -- been working on mine in Lurker's workshop. Grilled cheese is good anytime of the day.



BlueButterfly said:


> Escuse me please, but what is the TV Scarf? I must have missed something again!
> 
> I have done the wrap and turn short row and found I have bigger holes than just turning without the wrap. Maybe I am making too tight a wrap? Anyway, I like the turning without the wrap much better. Less work. I haven't read the Dreambird shawl instructions yet, but I sure like the shawl and I like the blue one best.
> 
> I got what I thought was a sinus cold on Feb. 1 and it seemed to go into my chest a week later and then cleared up - nearly - about 8 days later. Then all of a sudden it was back but more in my chest and also in my sinus. I am finally better this week. I just let it run it's course and kept on doing what I was doing. I did take a couple of cold pills from Tylenol but it didn't really help. Made a big pot of chicken soup (from scratch) and I think that was the best I did for myself. Hope your cold doesn't drag on. There are so many new cold viruses out there now. It pays to wash your hands if you have been out in the stores and differnt public places. That grilled cheese sounds good. Maybe I'll have that for breakfast now that I've had two large cups of coffee.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We shall "turtle" on together Gwen, LOL.. I did start the second repeat of the traveling vine though, when I get this one done I'll post a picture. I'm sure there are mistakes but at least I'm not fretting about them this time, LOL


Well after a few hours tonight I ended up with 2 rows done- maybe picking it up at 1115 was nt a good idea. Feel like giving up on it, but can't let it beat me! Especially as I have more lace I want to do! I know whene I come to the mistake but not what I have done, probably just not concentrating wnough on the pattern and using my memory.

And the first time I saw TV I wondered what it was despite trying to do one of my own!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's to more good hiking, Marianne.

Lovely jewelry -- that's a craft I'd love to take up---but have a lot of other projects underway already. Love seeing your projects!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
> Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


What an impressive necklace - I love it! I hope you enjoyed making it, and can now have time to yourself, and KP.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening to all...10:30 a.m. here  The sun is shining but it is still cool (for my standards) but the snow piles at the end of the driveway are almost completely gone - hooray!!!! The grass is a mixture of brown with little green spriggles trying to poke through...reminds me of most days when I get up and am having a "bad hair day" - lol! Soon enough those lovely green strands will be standing tall and reaching for the sun and I will hear the whirl of lawn mowers and will smell that lovely smell of fresh-cut grass. I suppose we are truly a month out on that yet but it is fun to dream 

Prayers again all around for all the surgeries and tumbles happening to you/family members, my friends. Happy belated anniversary Darowil!

As always, the photos are wonderful and I truly love to see everyone's work. The jewelry is spectacular. I am soooo jealous. I have a metal allergy so can't wear much. I am choosing to adorn myself with beautiful scarves instead  

I am almost ready to begin the toe of the giant Christmas stocking. I am satisfied with the other stocking leg so hopefully I can just knit the heel/foot/toe on that one and can block them at the same time. 

My question for all you knowledgeable people is how do I "safely" go about blocking these stockings? I assume I would do it before sewing them up and I'm keeping as far away from the iron as humanly possible - since I "killed" the yarn with my last attempt (even though I thought I was been extremely careful  ). Since this is acrylic yarn and is 4-ply medium/worsted weight, would you use blocking wires or just get them wet, remove as much water as possible and then pin them to a solid surface? I will photograph my results when I get the toe done.

Many thanks, in advance, for all your advice!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a big difference having a trap that is functioning properly!
> My brother, the younger one, goes in for open heart surgery Wednesday night, to be ready for Thursday, next week. Both my brothers have a congenital heart valve abnormality, so I won't know how he is until about mid-day Friday, when all the systems start functioning again. There is a big issue that he is seriously allergic to most anaesthetics. So here's hoping no major dramas.
> I do love the colour you are using for the TV scarf!


Will keep your brother in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Angora! You have worked out that a count of 6 + 1, 5 +2, 3 +4, always gives you 7 on your purl rows? Except for the first and last repeat?


Hmmmm, will have to think about that as I have either 8 or 9 per section depending on odd or even. Will have to work on that. Maybe you are talking about what you and Nana Caren were saying between the P2tog tbl?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottasch, my best friend is allergic to metal and the teacher was saying I could make her something with ribbon or fabric and stones or ceramic. They even have the sari fabric in now to do jewelry with so there will be other options.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heard from my SIL, MILs surgery has gone well- so now we jkust what a nd see how she recuperates. Able to do a spinal which was a big help avoiding a general anaesthetic.


Good news. Hope the recovery is quick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Will keep your brother in my prayers.


thanks Budasha!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Good day to all. I've had my breakfast and caught up on KP and the TP. 
Darowil: sorry to hear about MIL's fall but glad that the surgery went well. Prayers for her recovery.
Lurker: prayers for your brother's surgery next week. Shawl is coming along, slow but sure. I must be a turtle also.
Marianne: so glad your mom's spill wasn't serious. My mom is 82 and broke both her femurs in a case accident in 2001, so I worry about her falling. She lives near my sister in AZ now.
Angora: I loosen my P2togtbl also. Helps alot. I also think using my square needles helps. Your yarn with the sparklies is beautiful. And the jewelry matches so nicely.
MawMaw: wow, what a necklace! I hope you commissioned a good price for that esp since she wanted it done so fast. Your work is awesome.

The dragon fits in the egg. I take pictures with my phone then send them to my tablet. For some reason that picture didn't get sent. I will attach it to this post. It was a nice break from knitting and I didn't tell my DD1 I was making it. So it'll be a surprise to her when I go home.
Then I remembered I was going to make a tooth fairy pillow for my youngest GD as she's now losing her teeth. So pulled out the yarn for that after trying to find a pattern I liked. Will post a picture when I'm finished.
Another cool and rainy day in north Alabama. Will have to go to the grocery store just so I can walk around.

Here's a hint on how I'm doing my TV. I wrote out the pattern leaving a line between each row. in that line underneath the directions I wrote the numbers 1 to 9 or 8 (odd rows have 9 st for repeats and even has 8.) so instead of saying
"m1, k1tbl, m1, k2, sl1, k1, psso, k3"
I say " 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7,8,9"
This helps me keep track of the number count. I tried stitch markers but they kept getting tangled up in the yos. It works for me and I done it on other things, too.

Hope everyone has a great day.
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hmmmm, will have to think about that as I have either 8 or 9 per section depending on odd or even. Will have to work on that. Maybe you are talking about what you and Nana Caren were saying between the P2tog tbl?


all purl rows- but I don't want to confuse you over this- I have found it does speed things up for me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> _______________________________________________
> Thanks for the tip. I'm actually not having trouble with the dreaded p2tog tbl any more. Can you beleive it!! Uh oh, did I just curse myself. :shock: I'm going in and loosening the stitches from the front and then when I go in from behind it just whizzes along like a regular knit, well...almost. :wink: Just shows how perservering pays off, or as Gwenie would say, being the bulldog. Stopped in the beading store to sign up for learning to make a beaded bangle bracelet. It should use more natural stones rather than look like traditional jewelry. I had my earrings on that I had made and she (the teacher) asked me if I had my necklace done and I had to explain that I was working on a lace knitting project. Hope I can finish the necklace to wear to the class so she can see it. Hmmm, I should post a photo of the earrings and what I have done of the neckace, and maybe an update on the scarf.
> 
> Marianne, I have always wanted to learn to do jewelry, but you inspired me to go and finally sign up for the course. Thank you. :thumbup:


Very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
> Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


Beautiful necklace...are the beads garnet? My DH made jewellery until he lost his eyesight. I was lucky to be the recipient of many pretty things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for the prayers Kathy.
I have days when the scarf I am working on comes along quickly, and other days where everything seems to get in the way. 
I guess we all work out different ways to remember what we are working on!



kehinkle said:


> Good day to all. I've had my breakfast and caught up on KP and the TP.
> Darowil: sorry to hear about MIL's fall but glad that the surgery went well. Prayers for her recovery.
> Lurker: prayers for your brother's surgery next week. Shawl is coming along, slow but sure. I must be a turtle also.
> Marianne: so glad your mom's spill wasn't serious. My mom is 82 and broke both her femurs in a case accident in 2001, so I worry about her falling. She lives near my sister in AZ now.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:



> Good morning/afternoon/evening to all...10:30 a.m. here
> 
> I am almost ready to begin the toe of the giant Christmas stocking. I am satisfied with the other stocking leg so hopefully I can just knit the heel/foot/toe on that one and can block them at the same time.
> 
> ...


When I knit my socks with acrylic yarns, I follow the washing/laundry instructions. You will warm water wash (you may want to put the stockings in a mesh bag), toss in to the washer with the regular wash), then toss into the dryer on medium heat. It evens out all the tensions/stitchwork and leaves it all pretty. No need to iron them or set out to dry flat. As they say, it all comes out in the wash! hahah, looking forwards to seeing the finished pictures! Zoe 
I too have an allergy to metals. I can wear gold and silver, but no other metals. Zoe


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Darowil's MIL and Lurker's brother and all other's who are hurting.

It s going to be in the 90's for the next four days in the Phoenix area. It has been in the upper 80's for the last several days.i don!t do well in that kind of heat which is why we always go back home in mid April. I'm just hoping I can expect 50's in Wisconsin.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a curious question for all those who are knitting the traveling vine scarf with Lurker on the workshop -- are you all posting your questions/progress there as well as here at the KTP? If not, then I am thinking it would be most beneficial to all the others who are doing the workshop if you did post there too. (I love following some stuff but lately have no time to go around looking throughout KP so I love reading about them here!) Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gottasch, my best friend is allergic to metal and the teacher was saying I could make her something with ribbon or fabric and stones or ceramic. They even have the sari fabric in now to do jewelry with so there will be other options.


I have made i-cords to hang pendants on, too, from soft yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Darowil's MIL and Lurker's brother and all other's who are hurting.
> 
> It s going to be in the 90's for the next four days in the Phoenix area. It has been in the upper 80's for the last several days.i don!t do well in that kind of heat which is why we always go back home in mid April. I'm just hoping I can expect 50's in Wisconsin.


Thank you Diva! I would go along with your 'comfortable' for temperatures- You are in Arizona at the moment?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just a curious question for all those who are knitting the traveling vine scarf with Lurker on the workshop -- are you all posting your questions/progress there as well as here at the KTP? If not, then I am thinking it would be most beneficial to all the others who are doing the workshop if you did post there too. (I love following some stuff but lately have no time to go around looking throughout KP so I love reading about them here!) Zoe


i think it is just spill over, Zoe- because we know each other- the posts are often duplicated- like on the Travelling vine thread too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, sending good thoughts to your brother. I guess it's Friday or nearly so for you now? (I still can't keep the times straight, though I think you are about 16 hours ahead of me).

I feel as if I've been in a frenzy the last few days, trying to get things done--went over my list last night and was able to cross a few things off--always great. I think I have decided what style to make the messenger bag I've wanted, but now I have to sort out a design. Busy is better than bored, so I have no worries there!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow!!!! That is pretty. How long does it take to make one?



MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
> Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, sending good thoughts to your brother. I guess it's Friday or nearly so for you now? (I still can't keep the times straight, though I think you are about 16 hours ahead of me).
> 
> I feel as if I've been in a frenzy the last few days, trying to get things done--went over my list last night and was able to cross a few things off--always great. I think I have decided what style to make the messenger bag I've wanted, but now I have to sort out a design. Busy is better than bored, so I have no worries there!


thanks Sorlenna- Yes it is Friday here- just past 5 am- he has to leave home at 8-30. But I don't want to make a nuisance of myself, by ringing too often.
Isn't that one of the great things about knitting, there is no reason to become bored. It is one of the excuses I give myself for having multiple WIP's.

Also do you know about handling Alpaca when it has just been shorn- I have heard it needs to be scoured promptly? I have a friend here who is spinning some, and finding it a bit rough to handle.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Also do you know about handling Alpaca when it has just been shorn- I have heard it needs to be scoured promptly? I have a friend here who is spinning some, and finding it a bit rough to handle.


I don't spin--sadly--but I know different people do it different ways. She may find washing first helpful; I think the main thing is to get out as much debris as possible and then do the carding. Here's some info on washing if she's interested.

http://www.owning-alpaca.com/washing-fleece.html


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> _______________________________________________
> Thanks for the tip. I'm actually not having trouble with the dreaded p2tog tbl any more. Can you beleive it!! Uh oh, did I just curse myself. :shock: I'm going in and loosening the stitches from the front and then when I go in from behind it just whizzes along like a regular knit, well...almost. :wink: Just shows how perservering pays off, or as Gwenie would say, being the bulldog. Stopped in the beading store to sign up for learning to make a beaded bangle bracelet. It should use more natural stones rather than look like traditional jewelry. I had my earrings on that I had made and she (the teacher) asked me if I had my necklace done and I had to explain that I was working on a lace knitting project. Hope I can finish the necklace to wear to the class so she can see it. Hmmm, I should post a photo of the earrings and what I have done of the neckace, and maybe an update on the scarf.
> 
> Marianne, I have always wanted to learn to do jewelry, but you inspired me to go and finally sign up for the course. Thank you. :thumbup:


Wow, love the jewelry and the scarf, colors are great too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't spin--sadly--but I know different people do it different ways. She may find washing first helpful; I think the main thing is to get out as much debris as possible and then do the carding. Here's some info on washing if she's interested.
> 
> http://www.owning-alpaca.com/washing-fleece.html


thanks Sorlenna- I have bookmarked that and will pass it on when the day is more advanced!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Thursday morning and the rain is again pouring down!! I know I shouldn't complain due to others needing it so desperately but the grass in my fenced area for the dogs is so tall I can barely see my little shih-zue when she goes out!! It is too wet to even think about mowing and the back 3/4 acre will be like cutting hay soon!!
> Enough complaining.. :-(
> I went for another hike yesterday, I forgot my camera but just went around a small lake so not really anything interesting to see, some of the rhododendrons are starting to show signs of blooms, so in a few weeks they should be beautiful! Also the mountain laurel should be blossoming also, have to be sure the camera is in the bag for sure! I have hiked or walked 8 miles this week, plus a few miles on the bike also.. I had a goal of 10 miles per week so I think I will meet the goal for this week at least!!
> Mom took a minor spill yesterday, we spent most of the afternoon and evening in the ER, she is fine, nothing broken or even bruised except her ego ;-) She was able to flirt with the young handsome doctor that took care of her so I know she wasn't in that much pain :thumbup: She is sore this morning so took another pain pill, will be a later breakfast than normal but at least she is cheerful which is a great sign!
> ...


Here's a big HUG back at you


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
> Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


That is beautiful, great style. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Good day to all. I've had my breakfast and caught up on KP and the TP.
> Darowil: sorry to hear about MIL's fall but glad that the surgery went well. Prayers for her recovery.
> Lurker: prayers for your brother's surgery next week. Shawl is coming along, slow but sure. I must be a turtle also.
> Marianne: so glad your mom's spill wasn't serious. My mom is 82 and broke both her femurs in a case accident in 2001, so I worry about her falling. She lives near my sister in AZ now.
> ...


So cute, just love it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> It is Osteoarthritis that I have - left knee is worst, left ankle and I think now my hips. I also have sciatic nerve problem in my right hip and a tipped vertabrae in the lower area which is rubbing and wearing on the vertabrae below. This has really caused me misery the last month or two. I have to get up and walk around every half hour as sitting too long isn't good for me. I used to run about 40 years ago and I just loved it. Now I can only thnk of it. However I do go for light exercise on Thursday mornings (today) so I better get on with getting ready and come back and catch up later. The exercise is good for my poor shoulders and arms from the stress of knitting. Don't have to walk too much - only to the bus - and that is enough. One long block. See You later


Oh the sciatic nerve pain is horrid, mom has that problem well her spine is basically deteriorating due to degenerative disc disease. So glad that you don't have to walk far to the bus, I miss having public transportation, especially with gas prices so high! Getting up for a few minutes now and then does the body good, I have to or else I cramp up!!
Hope you have a good day today.. keeping you in thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For everyone who has difficulties in their lives of one thing or another. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne...How wonderful you are getting in all this hiking. Do you go alone? You will have to get one of those old-fasioned scythes if the grass gets any longer. For us that rain was snow but it is all melted today. We had really heavy snow 2 days ago right where I live and it felt so cold and windy.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your mom but glad to hear nothing was broken. Give her my love and tell her I hope she won't be too sore and will feel better soon. Gentle Hugs
> 
> ...


Angora, your color choice are my favorites, my room is done in different shades, just relaxing yet joyful to me!! But I wash out trying to wear it, go figure, LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The good thing is Mom is lucid most of the time, isn't she?- so you would be missing a lot of quality time were she not home. My mother only had moments of lucidity after her strokes but again when she had those good times- how easy to miss them had she been in a home! I do understand though that there may be a point where things do get more than you can manage, and it is good that Mom herself is thinking positively about it.
> I am sure you are planning more than just 'no jacket' for the warmer weather- you were talking of an expedition to somewhere? And here is me happy to need my jacket this morning! It is 19C inside, and it feels cool!


I am glad you are having a bit of cooler weather!!! I have been hiking several times plus riding my bike. Unicio has a small lake, it is a mile and half long trail, we went around twice yesterday. My cell phone has good service there, I make sure mom has her phone with her at all times, she puts it in her robe pocket if she does get up, and no one is home. She will call one of the neighbors if I don't answer but that has only happened one time, I was in a store and had no signal! If the sun comes out next Sunday we hope to start our Appalachian trail hike, there are several day trips that we can take locally.. I doubt if I could ever do the entire trail even in sections, LOL. but there are several that are not far from home and some in North Carolina that we can do on overnight trips. And usually I have someone with me, if not I have one of the dogs, PJ is trained that if I fall he will search for help, he is getting older, but he still enjoys the trails!! I was planning a hike to a falls, but heard the small bridge is not repaired as yet, hopefully within the next 2 weeks it will be finished. 
I'm outta here to work on the TV scarf, the pattern is easier the more it is worked, at least for me it seems to be!
Hugs, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
> Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


One word.... WOW!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's to more good hiking, Marianne.
> 
> Lovely jewelry -- that's a craft I'd love to take up---but have a lot of other projects underway already. Love seeing your projects!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Here's a big HUG back at you


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Well said! I must pass that on. Thank you.



5mmdpns said:


> For everyone who has difficulties in their lives of one thing or another. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am glad you are having a bit of cooler weather!!! I have been hiking several times plus riding my bike. Unicio has a small lake, it is a mile and half long trail, we went around twice yesterday. My cell phone has good service there, I make sure mom has her phone with her at all times, she puts it in her robe pocket if she does get up, and no one is home. She will call one of the neighbors if I don't answer but that has only happened one time, I was in a store and had no signal! If the sun comes out next Sunday we hope to start our Appalachian trail hike, there are several day trips that we can take locally.. I doubt if I could ever do the entire trail even in sections, LOL. but there are several that are not far from home and some in North Carolina that we can do on overnight trips. And usually I have someone with me, if not I have one of the dogs, PJ is trained that if I fall he will search for help, he is getting older, but he still enjoys the trails!! I was planning a hike to a falls, but heard the small bridge is not repaired as yet, hopefully within the next 2 weeks it will be finished.
> I'm outta here to work on the TV scarf, the pattern is easier the more it is worked, at least for me it seems to be!
> Hugs, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have found that too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> i think it is just spill over, Zoe- because we know each other- the posts are often duplicated- like on the Travelling vine thread too.


5mmdpns wrote:
Just a curious question for all those who are knitting the traveling vine scarf with Lurker on the workshop -- are you all posting your questions/progress there as well as here at the KTP? If not, then I am thinking it would be most beneficial to all the others who are doing the workshop if you did post there too. (I love following some stuff but lately have no time to go around looking throughout KP so I love reading about them here!) Zoe

Ooops, Guilty... I will just stick to the Workshop. Sorry.  :shock: Or am I misunderstanding.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Just a curious question for all those who are knitting the traveling vine scarf with Lurker on the workshop -- are you all posting your questions/progress there as well as here at the KTP? If not, then I am thinking it would be most beneficial to all the others who are doing the workshop if you did post there too. (I love following some stuff but lately have no time to go around looking throughout KP so I love reading about them here!) Zoe
> 
> Ooops, Guilty... I will just stick to the Workshop. Sorry.  :shock: Or am I misunderstanding.


hahha, no, do post in _both_ places so that KTP benefits and the workshop members benefit! :-D ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! that is truly a work of art! How lovely. I have tried beading but just have trouble visualizing the finished product and gave it up. How I wish I had your talent and Angora's talent for jewelry making. Absolutely gorgeous!



MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
> Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The dragon in the egg is so cute! You are so creative. And I love the tip you gave for the TV scarf. I am still working on my Fern and do want to try the TV at some point. I will try doing that.

Are you still in Decatur AL? How far is that from Athens, GA? You know you are welcome to come here and stay. I have a spare bedroom. Feel free to use my home as a resting spot. Just pm me and I'll give you the address.



kehinkle said:


> Good day to all. I've had my breakfast and caught up on KP and the TP.
> Darowil: sorry to hear about MIL's fall but glad that the surgery went well. Prayers for her recovery.
> Lurker: prayers for your brother's surgery next week. Shawl is coming along, slow but sure. I must be a turtle also.
> Marianne: so glad your mom's spill wasn't serious. My mom is 82 and broke both her femurs in a case accident in 2001, so I worry about her falling. She lives near my sister in AZ now.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is so lovely Zoe. As with your poems, thank you for posting it.

You are so right about washing the acrylic projects acting as a great equalizer of the stitches. I've done that and always am so pleased at how even everthing looks afterwards. Now I've never blocked acrylic but haven't had a need to either.



5mmdpns said:


> For everyone who has difficulties in their lives of one thing or another. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here Lurker.

Lurker the time zones befuddle me so I'm unsure if your brother has had his surgery yet. He is in my prayers as you always are. Please keep us posted and don't hesitate to call on skype if you just need an ear. God bless you and your family Lurker.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have found that too!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> For everyone who has difficulties in their lives of one thing or another. Zoe


WOW tears and joy, thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to work on Fern lace scarf now. Will be on and off. Take care everyone! Peace and love to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here Lurker.
> 
> Lurker the time zones befuddle me so I'm unsure if your brother has had his surgery yet. He is in my prayers as you always are. Please keep us posted and don't hesitate to call on skype if you just need an ear. God bless you and your family Lurker.


Have you noticed how KP is cutting some of the quotes- I will have to check back on my posts to remember what I said. 
Today Al goes in for various preliminary checks, he will leave home about 8-30, an hour from now.
Wednesday afternoon he goes in to be ready for the big operation on Thursday morning. So it should be over by the end of your Wednesday- but I will not find out how he is until mid-day Friday, your Thursday evening. 
I will keep skype in mind!
And thanks for your good thoughts!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kehinkle, I love your little dragon! What a cute idea. I can't remembering seeing one before.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you noticed how KP is cutting some of the quotes- I will have to check back on my posts to remember what I said.
> Today Al goes in for various preliminary checks, he will leave home about 8-30, an hour from now.
> Wednesday afternoon he goes in to be ready for the big operation on Thursday morning. So it should be over by the end of your Wednesday- but I will not find out how he is until mid-day Friday, your Thursday evening.
> I will keep skype in mind!
> And thanks for your good thoughts!


I wondered if that was just me or my computer, which has been acting very strange, such as if I typed the letter a it would print it out about 15 times and I would have to erase 14 of them. Guess the quote cut back is from Admin then to cut back on pages????

Nice to have the times figured so we can have special times set aside to pray for your brother Julie and of course for you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have made i-cords to hang pendants on, too, from soft yarn.


Wow, that is a great idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> For everyone who has difficulties in their lives of one thing or another. Zoe


How beautiful!

Ok Zoe, will post here too. Got it. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
> Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


MawMaw...That is so impressive. I'm sure she will love it. I'm just learning, but maybe someday. Great Job.!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to give a big thank you to all who commented on the scarf, etc. I'm so far behind since I am trying to knit my scarf, so please forgive me if I am tardy and not answering each one. Your encouragement is just what I need. THANK YOU.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I wondered if that was just me or my computer, which has been acting very strange, such as if I typed the letter a it would print it out about 15 times and I would have to erase 14 of them. Guess the quote cut back is from Admin then to cut back on pages????
> 
> Nice to have the times figured so we can have special times set aside to pray for your brother Julie and of course for you too.


Have not had that problem unless I press too long on the key.
Thanks for your concern, Angora, it is heartening to have friends at my back!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Wow!!!! That is pretty. How long does it take to make one?


It took almost a week. The piece was made from old family jewelry she had and wanted it combined so she could," wear the memories". I thought it was a great idea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> It took almost a week. The piece was made from old family jewelry she had and wanted it combined so she could," wear the memories". I thought it was a great idea.


That is a wonderful idea! And you did a fabulous job!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Here we are!!!!!! I little rough looking but after washing, all should be well. Stitch together first and then wash? Wash first and then stitch together?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

That was a good idea. Wish I could make jewery. I love ear rings especially the handmade ones.Really is the only jewery I wear.



MawMaw12 said:


> It took almost a week. The piece was made from old family jewelry she had and wanted it combined so she could," wear the memories". I thought it was a great idea.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Love your stocking.



gottastch said:


> Here we are!!!!!! I little rough looking but after washing, all should be well. Stitch together first and then wash? Wash first and then stitch together?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Jo!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Here we are!!!!!! I little rough looking but after washing, all should be well. Stitch together first and then wash? Wash first and then stitch together?


OK really nice, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathy, I would stitch it together and then wash. That way even the closing stitches would benefit from the wash/blocking procedure.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree!

By the way...just frogged my Fern Scarf. Had dropped two stitches and was not about to try and figure it out. Have made myself a very bright guide to use to follow lines. Zillionth time the charm???? LOL



jheiens said:


> Kathy, I would stitch it together and then wash. That way even the closing stitches would benefit from the wash/blocking procedure.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree!
> 
> By the way...just frogged my Fern Scarf. Had dropped two stitches and was not about to try and figure it out. Have made myself a very bright guide to use to follow lines. Zillionth time the charm???? LOL


Oh Gwen, I had been doing the same thing, I finally figured how I was doing that, haven't had the problem since, trying to remember now where it was, darn brain (or lack of one that is) I did the same mistake 5 different times, the dropped stitches were all in the same place, oh it was after I did the p2tog, somehow I would pull the stitches off and not notice! I don't do that anymore!! (and a special thanks to the brain for remembering :roll: :shock: )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree!
> 
> By the way...just frogged my Fern Scarf. Had dropped two stitches and was not about to try and figure it out. Have made myself a very bright guide to use to follow lines. Zillionth time the charm???? LOL


Sad to hear that! by the way when I have a lack of only one stitch I tend to 'fudge' it- and pick up one from below, it takes a very critical eye to detect this.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> that is so lovely Zoe. As with your poems, thank you for posting it.
> 
> You are so right about washing the acrylic projects acting as a great equalizer of the stitches. I've done that and always am so pleased at how even everthing looks afterwards. Now I've never blocked acrylic but haven't had a need to either.





5mmdpns said:


> For everyone who has difficulties in their lives of one thing or another. Zoe


I had wanted to post something positive for all those who have been going through ups & downs. I dont always mention everyone by name and reply to their prayer requests, but I do remember them all. Cheerios to everyone! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gottastch Kathy that is one beautiful looking Christmas stocking! Many pats on the back for you. Kyle will love it! I am sure he will find more treasures in it come Christmas time! Zoe 

BTW, which ever you wish to do up first is fine in regards to washing or sewing up the seam. :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - that window somehow got deleted - could you give the the url for that yarn again please.

i bought some cascade yarns pacific chunky - is is a combination of green and blue blending in and out of each other - 40% superwash merino and 60% acrylic - it was a compromise between heidi and me - i like natural yarns and she wants something that will go through the washer and dryer - guess i can't fault her for that. i'm knitting it on tens - 124 sts - four rows of stoc stitch and four rows of a knit mesh pattern. i think it will do well - heidi likes it so far and she is the one to please. using seed stitch for a border around it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks--that, by the way, is the same yarn you were asking me about for the baby blanket. Which yarn did you finally decide on for that? I may have missed it if you said.
> 
> Aww, cute baby dragon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't read through it yet - printing it off was scary enough. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I have read through the Dreambird pattern and all the way through (both times), I was thinking, "Wow, it would be nice just to have numbers..." Then I opened the "row by row" page and lo and behold--there are the numbers. So I will work from both documents--since I am a compulsive counter, that should help me a LOT. Just thought I'd share in case anyone hasn't looked at that page.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's to be in the low sixties by sunday which is nice - but the nights have been and will continue to be below freezing. i go for seventy degrees.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Weather is crazy here too. High today was 61 but windy and gray; have rain coming in tonight they say and tomorrow's high will only be 47. I really wish we'd start getting more in the 70's.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i haven't read through it yet - printing it off was scary enough. lol
> 
> sam


I have mine printed out and hoping to read it tomorrow. MotoGP started today so I will have to read between practice. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tenacious is good.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Ah, whoever said it was a race?  We all go at our own paces--I am not that fast, just tenacious. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What a great stocking!!!!

Hmmm, are you stitching together with same yarn you knit with. If it was to be worn I would say stitch together first so both would be the same after being washed but since this won't be worn you could probably do it either way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to her and the hopes that she comes through this in fine shape. soothing energy to the families and the hope that they will play nice..
sam



darowil said:


> Last night DH and I had a lovely annivesary meal. We wen tto the Buffalo which is a relica of the ship leading the boats that brought the first official settlers for South Australia out to the brand new colonly. Sure glad I wasn't living in those days, squashed into the boat with no heating of cooling.
> But when we got home we had a call from DHs BIL to say that his (DHs) mother had fallen and had broken something and was having surgery today. I guessed at a broken hip and this has since been confirmed. She was visiting DHs sister in Melbourne (7/8 hour drive away) so at this stage we are just waiting. But she is not a healthy 90 year old so unlikely that she will come out it as well as she was before she fell- and we have been trying to convince her that she can't manage at home alone for a while now. So even if she survives this she is unlikely to be able to go back to her place- which could cause some family stresses. The surgery is planned for about 4 1/2 hours time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they want to keep it on permenant display - the people that own the caravan want it back so they are hunting for another caravan like it to use.

sam



darowil said:


> Saw somewhere that was made with 48 ply yarn- about 5 strands of worsted weight yarn! Forgotten how much yarn it took, but a lot I'm sure.
> Wouldn't want to take into the outback- it might change colour, maybe to red!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - the dishrag is kind of mindless knitting - even if you don't get it finished it is a good practice for short rows.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> hope to get it done so I can join your Wingspan scarf workshop, Sam. Will try to do the swirl cloth with picots first. So much knitting to do!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy going to your brother myfanwy - and wishes for a rapid recovery.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a big difference having a trap that is functioning properly!
> My brother, the younger one, goes in for open heart surgery Wednesday night, to be ready for Thursday, next week. Both my brothers have a congenital heart valve abnormality, so I won't know how he is until about mid-day Friday, when all the systems start functioning again. There is a big issue that he is seriously allergic to most anaesthetics. So here's hoping no major dramas.
> I do love the colour you are using for the TV scarf!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for your information - sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 22 march '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-156420-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159768-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy going to your brother myfanwy - and wishes for a rapid recovery.
> 
> sam


thanks Sam, I will have to tell him he has a whole lot of people he doesn't know, thinking positive thoughts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks tns - i want to read through it and get some things straight in my mind and then i will just do it line by line.

sam



TNS said:


> Does this mean the pattern is really for frogspawn Sam?! In which case I wish you a very poor hatching of tadpoles........ Leading to very few croaking frogs...
> And very happy knitting of course.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - come on - buy the pattern - and then we can all suffer together.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I am sorely tempted but have a severe allergy to frogs and tadpoles but the shawl looks stunning, perhaps it would be worth it lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thursday afternoon and finally a minute to say hi!! I hope everyone is happy and healthy - I really am so far behind that I am ready to just make of note of where I left off and get back to it when I have some down time. I hope that everyone that celebrates had a wonderful Easter or just a great day - I always feels so hopeful that Spring is here and the flowers will be blooming. I have purple Iris on the table - I don't leave them long in the flower bed - they dry out in the wind pretty quickly so I cut them and enjoy them for days in the house. I will post a picture. I have a recipe using left over ham - everyone has probably finished their leftovers up, but it works with deli ham too if you are in the mood to try it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to paraphrase - i think the jist of it was that if you fall or are trodden down - when you get back up just remember that you are still worthy - that you are worth exactly what you were worth before - that you did not lose value just because you failed at something.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> it was not mine- can't recall who it was but it went sort of:
> i was in a pub, and some one put $20 note on the floor. Who would like this? It ended up getting grubby and ground into the floor, but it was still worth $20, oh dear thought I remembered but the point has escaped me, may be someone can recall whose story it was, and you could look it up under their postings?!
> BTW I can still hear a mouse it get into the old computer- on Tuesday- Pension day- I plan to get the old fashioned variety of wooden and metal trap- that you have to set so carefully- but DO seem to work!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ran out of room!!! 

Ham Enchiladas Ensenadas

Ham Sliced thin or cut into "sticks"
Jack Cheese sliced or grated
Green Chili Sauce or Green Enchilada Sauce
1 Jar of Alfredo Spaghetti Sauce
Flour Tortillas
Pour a little of the green sauce in the bottom of a casserole dish- 
Assemble the enchiladas - flour tortilla, ham, cheese and a little green sauce. Roll them up and fill your dish. Mix the 
green sauce and alfredo sauce together in the proportions that you like - I do half and half... put a little on the enchiladas and bake at 375 for 30 - 45 minutes. Heat the remaining sauce and serve on the side - yummy with a green salad....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - that window somehow got deleted - could you give the the url for that yarn again please.
> 
> i bought some cascade yarns pacific chunky - is is a combination of green and blue blending in and out of each other - 40% superwash merino and 60% acrylic - it was a compromise between heidi and me - i like natural yarns and she wants something that will go through the washer and dryer - guess i can't fault her for that. i'm knitting it on tens - 124 sts - four rows of stoc stitch and four rows of a knit mesh pattern. i think it will do well - heidi likes it so far and she is the one to please. using seed stitch for a border around it.
> 
> sam


http://www.knitpicks.com/yarn--fiber-en/yarn-color/greys-and-blacks/swish-dk-yarn.html

This is the yarn I used for the kerchief (and am using for the poncho), in the Marine Heather color. Your choice sounds good, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> to paraphrase - i think the jist of it was that if you fall or are trodden down - when you get back up just remember that you are still worthy - that you are worth exactly what you were worth before - that you did not lose value just because you failed at something.
> 
> sam


and it was Marianne's story on page 60.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news darowil - being she came through so well i bet the recuperation will go just as well.

sam



darowil said:


> Heard from my SIL, MILs surgery has gone well- so now we jkust what a nd see how she recuperates. Able to do a spinal which was a big help avoiding a general anaesthetic.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> to paraphrase - i think the jist of it was that if you fall or are trodden down - when you get back up just remember that you are still worthy - that you are worth exactly what you were worth before - that you did not lose value just because you failed at something.
> 
> sam


Ditto


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> tenacious is good.
> 
> sam


I can't be any other way, lol.

I think that with the Dreambird, the numbers chart will serve me better--and you have done quite a bit of short-rowing, haven't you? I also noticed that the pattern has been translated, so that might make a difference--I ended up reading it out loud and that helped me see where it was going, too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ran out of room!!!
> 
> Ham Enchiladas Ensenadas
> 
> ...


Yum, sounds good will try it, love the flowers, nice


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely jewelry daralene - i think you are doing a swell job on it. anxious to see the necklace finished.

your traveling vine (TV) looks great - love the yarn and the color you chose - lovely.

sam



Angora1 said:


> _______________________________________________
> Thanks for the tip. I'm actually not having trouble with the dreaded p2tog tbl any more. Can you beleive it!! Uh oh, did I just curse myself. :shock: I'm going in and loosening the stitches from the front and then when I go in from behind it just whizzes along like a regular knit, well...almost. :wink: Just shows how perservering pays off, or as Gwenie would say, being the bulldog. Stopped in the beading store to sign up for learning to make a beaded bangle bracelet. It should use more natural stones rather than look like traditional jewelry. I had my earrings on that I had made and she (the teacher) asked me if I had my necklace done and I had to explain that I was working on a lace knitting project. Hope I can finish the necklace to wear to the class so she can see it. Hmmm, I should post a photo of the earrings and what I have done of the neckace, and maybe an update on the scarf.
> 
> Marianne, I have always wanted to learn to do jewelry, but you inspired me to go and finally sign up for the course. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am super impressed mawmaw12 - a beautiful necklace.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
> Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really anxious to see your messenger bad sorlenna.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I think I have decided what style to make the messenger bag I've wanted, but now I have to sort out a design. Busy is better than bored, so I have no worries there!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What a great stocking!!!!
> 
> Hmmm, are you stitching together with same yarn you knit with. If it was to be worn I would say stitch together first so both would be the same after being washed but since this won't be worn you could probably do it either way.


No, Angora...this will be hung at the mantle for Christmas...32" long from cuff to toe  but I will be sewing it up with the same yarn as it is knit with. Kitty Cocoa is extremely interested in this stocking and sits on top of my work table was watches...mostly for any snippets of yarn she can get ahold of  I will see if she will pose with the finished project.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

triple ditto!


Patches39 said:


> Double Ditto :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is my #3 washcloth -- It is quite large for a dish cloth so I am going to give it to my dil with 4 others for face cloths.

I am going to make a one color set of slightly smaller dishcloths. They have just re decorated their house and I have always kept her supplied with disch cloths. 

It is a great way to get used to short rows as Sam recommends if you are going to do the wing span. Shirley


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Very pretty, Designer


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget a lifeline every so often gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I agree!
> 
> By the way...just frogged my Fern Scarf. Had dropped two stitches and was not about to try and figure it out. Have made myself a very bright guide to use to follow lines. Zillionth time the charm???? LOL


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that is one of my reasons for continuing to post them- they do make me feel better- and I love to share!


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Enchilada recipe sounds yummy. Can't wait to try it.
Love the purple iris too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Enchilada recipe sounds yummy. Can't wait to try it.
Love the purple iris too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm about to take over the double-posting title....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely iris - one of my favorite flowers.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Ran out of room!!!
> 
> Ham Enchiladas Ensenadas
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking dishrag shirley - love the insert colors.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here is my #3 washcloth -- It is quite large for a dish cloth so I am going to give it to my dil with 4 others for face cloths.
> 
> I am going to make a one color set of slightly smaller dishcloths. They have just re decorated their house and I have always kept her supplied with disch cloths.
> 
> It is a great way to get used to short rows as Sam recommends if you are going to do the wing span. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is awesome! So it is knit flat and seamed unlike knitting a sock in the round since you've done intarsia or fair Isle. I will have to check on Mary Maxim for the pattern. Thank you for posting it.



gottastch said:


> Here we are!!!!!! I little rough looking but after washing, all should be well. Stitch together first and then wash? Wash first and then stitch together?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just think of all the practice I'm getting Julie! And they say practice make perfect. LOL



Lurker 2 said:


> Sad to hear that! by the way when I have a lack of only one stitch I tend to 'fudge' it- and pick up one from below, it takes a very critical eye to detect this.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Gorgeous necklace, love the colours.



MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
> Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ love this recipe; I've been trying to decide what to do with the left over ham from Easter; this sounds yummy.

Your Irises are beautiful and just like the ones in my yard! They are my favorite flower and that is my favorite color!
Your home looks so inviting too.



AZ Sticks said:


> Ran out of room!!!
> 
> Ham Enchiladas Ensenadas
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely Sam...I'm also having to use some small needles since all my others of the size I need are tied up with other WIPs and it is a bit tiring on my hands. I've ordered a few extra points and they should be in soon. Anyway, as I said to Julie, practice makes perfect so the odds are that EVENTUALLY it will get done. LOL Since it is for me I'm in no rush.

Gee Sam...am I worrying you that I'll be in your workshop next???? LOL



thewren said:


> don't forget a lifeline every so often gwen.
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news darowil - being she came through so well i bet the recuperation will go just as well.
> 
> sam


Early this morning she had no idea where she was or even that she was in hospital. Now she is aware that she is in hospital and is just waiting for her DD to pick her up. Guess its progress- as long as she doesn't actually try to get herself ready, she is liable to do this and get up, fall and dislodge this one or break the other (BTW she is not actually going home, she just thinks she is). But she is the type who never settles down and relaxes so if she thinks she is going home she is very likely to try and pack herself up- can't let someone else do it for her. Only time will tell if the increased confusion is permanent or shortterm.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

This is one great sock! I would sew it first.



gottastch said:


> Here we are!!!!!! I little rough looking but after washing, all should be well. Stitch together first and then wash? Wash first and then stitch together?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What colors are you thinking of doing for the Dreambird. I love those pictured but thought I would go through some bird books to see if a particular combination hits me----When DH and I honeymooned in Jamaica - Yellow Bird was played almost every 1/2 hour...so thought that the scarf could commemorate that special occasion...but yellow isn't usually my color so we'll see.



thewren said:


> thanks tns - i want to read through it and get some things straight in my mind and then i will just do it line by line.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the Iris and the idea for a ham leftover recipe - I'll be looking for it.



AZ Sticks said:


> Thursday afternoon and finally a minute to say hi!! I hope everyone is happy and healthy - I really am so far behind that I am ready to just make of note of where I left off and get back to it when I have some down time. I hope that everyone that celebrates had a wonderful Easter or just a great day - I always feels so hopeful that Spring is here and the flowers will be blooming. I have purple Iris on the table - I don't leave them long in the flower bed - they dry out in the wind pretty quickly so I cut them and enjoy them for days in the house. I will post a picture. I have a recipe using left over ham - everyone has probably finished their leftovers up, but it works with deli ham too if you are in the mood to try it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Confusion is pretty typical after being under anesthesia -- give it time!



darowil said:


> Early this morning she had no idea where she was or even that she was in hospital. Now she is aware that she is in hospital and is just waiting for her DD to pick her up. Guess its progress- as long as she doesn't actually try to get herself ready, she is liable to do this and get up, fall and dislodge this one or break the other (BTW she is not actually going home, she just thinks she is). But she is the type who never settles down and relaxes so if she thinks she is going home she is very likely to try and pack herself up- can't let someone else do it for her. Only time will tell if the increased confusion is permanent or shortterm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley - love the washcloth
Gottastch - love the sock
Kathy - love the dragon egg---wonder if I can make it look like a dinsaur?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Confusion is pretty typical after being under anesthesia -- give it time!


Yeah I know- but I also know that sometimes they don't recover (my Aunt who had some beginnings of confusion choose to have a knee replacement done and her memory etc just totally went and she never recovered and ended up in a nursing home- and hardly got to use the knee at all either). Having had a spinal will help this for my MIL (enough confusion so that it is clear to reluctant family members that she really can't live alone would be helpful though!).


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I hope things get bettr for her. you may notice a change when she gets to familiar surroundings. Hoping the best for her and Yourself.



darowil said:


> Yeah I know- but I also know that sometimes they don't recover (my Aunt who had some beginnings of confusion choose to have a knee replacement done and her memory etc just totally went and she never recovered and ended up in a nursing home- and hardly got to use the knee at all either). Having had a spinal will help this for my MIL (enough confusion so that it is clear to reluctant family members that she really can't live alone would be helpful though!).


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

All this talk about Dreambird shawl - I saw 3 of them on the pictures section today. All very nie.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my #3 washcloth -- It is quite large for a dish cloth so I am going to give it to my dil with 4 others for face cloths.
> 
> I am going to make a one color set of slightly smaller dishcloths. They have just re decorated their house and I have always kept her supplied with disch cloths.
> 
> It is a great way to get used to short rows as Sam recommends if you are going to do the wing span. Shirley


Nice I like it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> I hope things get bettr for her. you may notice a change when she gets to familiar surroundings. Hoping the best for her and Yourself.


Ditto, praying for both of you


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is so perfect Sam. Thank you so much for sharing. We all need to remember this and remember our worth. We can't always succeed at everything. Nobody's perfect. We all fail and succeed.

Lurker catch that mouse! Use whatever means it takes. That little guy is just too smart. Sometime I will tell you my mice story. They can be caught, with mine it was peanut butter. I haven't read since the first few pages, I just jumped to the end, but it seems that you have been dealing withthiss problem for a few days.

Gotta bake 400 cupcakes tomorrow for a charity event Saturday morning. Meyer lemon,triple chocolate and fresh coconut.

Everyone sleep well and others that are just getting up have a great day

XO. Charlotte/Pontuf

=thewren]to paraphrase - i think the jist of it was that if you fall or are trodden down - when you get back up just remember that you are still worthy - that you are worth exactly what you were worth before - that you did not lose value just because you failed at something.

sam[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think Roger Ebert died. What a shame I always loved his show with gene Siskel and agreed with most of his movie reviews. He was a Chicago treasure


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

He truly loved the movies


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

AZ--The iris are just lovely. Thanks for sharing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What colors are you thinking of doing for the Dreambird. I love those pictured but thought I would go through some bird books to see if a particular combination hits me----When DH and I honeymooned in Jamaica - Yellow Bird was played almost every 1/2 hour...so thought that the scarf could commemorate that special occasion...but yellow isn't usually my color so we'll see.


You could put gold in the center of the feather? maybe in browns and rusts and gold, or turquoise and darker blue and gold? just a thought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is so perfect Sam. Thank you so much for sharing. We all need to remember this and remember our worth. We can't always succeed at everything. Nobody's perfect. We all fail and succeed.
> 
> Lurker catch that mouse! Use whatever means it takes. That little guy is just too smart. Sometime I will tell you my mice story. They can be caught, with mine it was peanut butter. I haven't read since the first few pages, I just jumped to the end, but it seems that you have been dealing withthiss problem for a few days.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I am in the middle of disinfecting- cleaning- scrubbing- out my larder and kitchen- my goodness they are smelly, dirty little creatures. They are trying to gnaw through my cork topped storage jars- but I have invested in two large glass jars- big enough to store the 5kg of rice that I buy- everything is coming out of plastic- that they will gnaw too, and on Tuesday I will buy some old-fashioned traps that should get the better of them. The plastic traps they seem to work out how not to trigger. Foil packets seem to be a challenge to them! Thank goodness the day is cooler- 21C and I have much more energy. Ringo and Rufus are enjoying the sun for a wee while- until Ringo starts up barking again- I have found if I close the back door emphatically, this stops Ringo from barking straight away, so I get a few minutes when I can get to the front garden! (this is not fenced or gated- so they take off if they get that far- neither is prepared to listen when confronting that exhilaration of tearing around the block - free!)


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I think Roger Ebert died. What a shame I always loved his show with gene Siskel and agreed with most of his movie reviews. He was a Chicago treasure


I always looked forward to those shows too. Saw an article about him which praised his memoir "Life Itself" which I'd like to read. Another of his books was "The Perfect London Walk,"
about his favorite city (I assume besides Chicago).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, do you think your newist grandson would like you to crochet/knit this for him? I think he would look spiffy in it, it is a given that he will be as cute as his grandpa is!!! hmmmm, he may have to grow a mite before we see whiskers on his face though. Zoe 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159832-1.html

For the pattern you just sign up and register.
http://www.knitandcrochetnow.com/knit-baby-tuxedo-knit-and-crochet-now-season-2-episode-201/


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For everyone who has difficulties in their lives of one thing or another. Zoe


Yes! A good set of rules to live by. Thank you for the quote (?).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, do you think your newist grandson would like you to crochet this for him? I think he would look spiffy in it, it is a given that he will be as cute as his grandpa is!!! hmmmm, he may have to grow a mite before we see whiskers on his face though. Zoe
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159832-1.html


That is very sweet.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Yes! A good set of rules to live by. Thank you for the quote (!).


 :-D


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I think someone else has mentioned using peanut butter - my husband lays the traps here and he swears by the peanut butter. I used to chase them with a steel pipe, but I can't run as fast as I used to, so I have to give up the chase to the peanut butter.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am in the middle of disinfecting- cleaning- scrubbing- out my larder and kitchen- my goodness they are smelly, dirty little creatures. They are trying to gnaw through my cork topped storage jars- but I have invested in two large glass jars- big enough to store the 5kg of rice that I buy- everything is coming out of plastic- that they will gnaw too, and on Tuesday I will buy some old-fashioned traps that should get the better of them. The plastic traps they seem to work out how not to trigger. Foil packets seem to be a challenge to them! Thank goodness the day is cooler- 21C and I have much more energy. Ringo and Rufus are enjoying the sun for a wee while- until Ringo starts up barking again- I have found if I close the back door emphatically, this stops Ringo from barking straight away, so I get a few minutes when I can get to the front garden! (this is not fenced or gated- so they take off if they get that far- neither is prepared to listen when confronting that exhilaration of tearing around the block - free!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I think someone else has mentioned using peanut butter - my husband lays the traps here and he swears by the peanut butter. I used to chase them with a steel pipe, but I can't run as fast as I used to, so I have to give up the chase to the peanut butter.


I tried the peanut butter but they just ate it and did not get caught!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in the middle of disinfecting- cleaning- scrubbing- out my larder and kitchen- my goodness they are smelly, dirty little creatures. They are trying to gnaw through my cork topped storage jars- but I have invested in two large glass jars- big enough to store the 5kg of rice that I buy- everything is coming out of plastic- that they will gnaw too, and on Tuesday I will buy some old-fashioned traps that should get the better of them. The plastic traps they seem to work out how not to trigger. Foil packets seem to be a challenge to them! Thank goodness the day is cooler- 21C and I have much more energy. Ringo and Rufus are enjoying the sun for a wee while- until Ringo starts up barking again- I have found if I close the back door emphatically, this stops Ringo from barking straight away, so I get a few minutes when I can get to the front garden! (this is not fenced or gated- so they take off if they get that far- neither is prepared to listen when confronting that exhilaration of tearing around the block - free!)


You my want to try oil of peppermint , you put it on a cotton ball and place it where the mice are, they don't like it and will leave. Believe me it works, I did it, and it worked for me. Because of the pets could not use poison. Again it worked for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> You my want to try oil of peppermint , you put it on a cotton ball and place it where the mice are, they don't like it and will leave. Believe me it works, I did it, and it worked for me. Because of the pets could not use poison. Again it worked for me.


Thanks I will try that- I have some essential oil I got for something else! And to me the smell should be good!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The dragon in the egg is so cute! You are so creative. And I love the tip you gave for the TV scarf. I am still working on my Fern and do want to try the TV at some point. I will try doing that.
> 
> Are you still in Decatur AL? How far is that from Athens, GA? You know you are welcome to come here and stay. I have a spare bedroom. Feel free to use my home as a resting spot. Just pm me and I'll give you the address.


I don't know how far from Athens. Work called and sent me to Memphis for a load in the am. Bad thing is that it is going to Huntsville, AL, 30 miles from Decatur! Took it anyway, then I am on my way home to do taxes and some work done on the van. Also my mom is there until the 14th, so I need to see her. Of course, spoiling the greats will happen. Have to put faces on their bunnies yet. The dragon was from the blog I posted with the pix. Not my original idea. If I can find the pic, I will post one that my DD1 really wants. It is a one of a kind, no pattern. The woman did it free style and wants $180 for it. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so glad MIL is done with the surgery. I know she still needs lots of care. Thoughts and prayers during this time for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful cloth Designer. Makes a lovely gift for sure. If I ever finish the workshops I am on I will do this one. Still have a WIP from another workshop and Julie's workshop. Good thing you are keeping them going. I think people are still joining Julie's workshop.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am most anxious to catch the bold fellow I see climbing the cables by my computer!
> How are you keeping dear Pup Lover!?


Hi Julie, I am keeping okay this week. I have been reading almost nonstop, a series by Rachel VIncent that I have enjoyed very much about werecats. (I occasionally like syfy/paranormal). I have read all6 books in the series in the last two weeks. This is my week off of the chemo so have been fairly busy trying to get some stuff done before Monday. I hope to get some knitting done this weekend, it seems to take a lot if effort to hold and move the needles, I'm hoping that will get better. It's not just the knitting anything with my arms even eating seems to take a lot of effort. The kindle I can just lay down on my lap and read. I hope that things have cooled off for you and that Fale is doing well. Our first yellow crocus bloomed today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I think Roger Ebert died. What a shame I always loved his show with gene Siskel and agreed with most of his movie reviews. He was a Chicago treasure


Loved his movie reviews. Yes, he will be missed. I remember his return to tv after he had his battle with cancer and knew that took a great deal of courage since his face was so affected.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Just popping in to say hello and how much I have enjoyed the TP this week. Saw the doc today and stitches are out of right hand~~have an antibiotic for a few days as the long finger did not heal as well as the thumb. I thought there might be a problem because it was itchy and burning. I am all set for tomorrow morning to get the left done. 
Spent some time with the grands this evening and just enjoyed the company. My DD and her other half cleaned the house for us and we always appreciate it. Cooked them a salmon supper.
I love looking at all the work everyone is doing. Just inspiring to say the least.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Arrived in Memphis to pick up a load tomorrow morning. 
The tablet changed my explanation of how I do my rows for the TV. I don't know if it was clear so I'm going to put it on this one too.
M1 (1), k1tbl (2), m1 (3), k2 (4,5), s1, k1, psso (6), k3 (7,8,9) for odd rows
P2 (1,2), p2togtbl (3), p5 (4,5,6,7,8) for even rows. Once I figured out the st count for each row, it became easier. Haven't worked on it for two days. Did the dragon and have been working on the Wingspan. Two more "wings" to do and I will be done. 
To turn the dragon into dinosaur, leave off the horns and wings, I would think. If I do it again, I would make it bigger or with lighter wt yarn. I will post pic of his backside.
Gwenie, I may take you up on your offer one day. Thank you for the nice invite. Can't wait to meet you and Marianne.
Hope everyone is doing fine. See you all tomorrow.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, forgot. I found this while going thru some things and for the life of me can't remember where I got the pattern. I thought it was one of the lace pcs from the workshop, but can't match it up. Does anyone recognize it? 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

rookie retired
. My familyhas heart issues, too.!st bro disd of an attack in
early 70's at age48, next oldest,had a silent one first, then were some noticed ones, youngest sister, at age 41 and made it thru too as did the one bro, but disabled since. both have since passed. then youngest bro, and had a by pass, oldest sister, 80 ish also, and finally it hit me too, a triple by pass about 6? yrs ago, some issuers are around still.
Both parents diedof heart attackss, did not see drs, much and did not know thay were candidatess. 
Many COUSINS ON BOTH SIDES HAVE HAD ATTACKS that took them also. my fortmer bils, (2) of them , so my 3 surviving sons have quite a legacy. THey are now 50,s and 62 yrs old.
How have u been? bets


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Getting myself organised to go away for the weekend with DDs ansd SIL combined for our anniversary and David showing his family history to the girls- for whom of course it also there own family history. Maybe I should do th esame some time- my grandmothers family came from the same general area as Davids mothers family so who knows what we might fins . But not found any indication yet of any connections.
Will be away till SUnday sometime- and how much will I need to read by then? This ofcourse assumes the MIL will not devlop major problems. We did wonder for a while whether we would actually get away as planned.
So see you all Sunday or Monday if I don't get back again, which I well may not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup Lover so good to see you posting. Was getting concerned. I know how you mean about things taking a good deal of effort but it will pass eventually. I hope this the only negative reaction you are having. God speed to you dear Puplover. You're in my prayers each day.



Pup lover said:


> Hi Julie, I am keeping okay this week. I have been reading almost nonstop, a series by Rachel VIncent that I have enjoyed very much about werecats. (I occasionally like syfy/paranormal). I have read all6 books in the series in the last two weeks. This is my week off of the chemo so have been fairly busy trying to get some stuff done before Monday. I hope to get some knitting done this weekend, it seems to take a lot if effort to hold and move the needles, I'm hoping that will get better. It's not just the knitting anything with my arms even eating seems to take a lot of effort. The kindle I can just lay down on my lap and read. I hope that things have cooled off for you and that Fale is doing well. Our first yellow crocus bloomed today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't recognize it but it is lovely. Let us know if you find out the pattern.



kehinkle said:


> Oh, forgot. I found this while going thru some things and for the life of me can't remember where I got the pattern. I thought it was one of the lace pcs from the workshop, but can't match it up. Does anyone recognize it?
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest sunrise pic. from home 7-30 am 3 April 2013.


Gorgeous again, you have some of the prettiest sunrises/sunsets. 
:shock:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, been a long day, Dr. Was late so did some sock knitting, while I was there. Have a blessed tomorrow, I pray healing and joy and peace. To all. With special blessings to those who have need, I pray that the doctors will give the right med to all.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely Sam...I'm also having to use some small needles since all my others of the size I need are tied up with other WIPs and it is a bit tiring on my hands. I've ordered a few extra points and they should be in soon. Anyway, as I said to Julie, practice makes perfect so the odds are that EVENTUALLY it will get done. LOL Since it is for me I'm in no rush.
> 
> Gee Sam...am I worrying you that I'll be in your workshop next???? LOL


Gwen, we shall be pro's at casting on and frogging back, LOL. Cassi got my yarn this evening when I went to check on mom, she got tangled up and all came off the needle and needless to say it is a horrid mess. Her tail knocked it from my table, the ball rolled and the rest is history, LOL. I was on the 4th repeat, I am brokenhearted but at least I have the Fern lace to fall back on. She looked so funny tangled up in the yarn, finally laid down so I could get it from around her, was hard to be mad as she looked so funny and scared, the yarn was around her nuzzle, her feet, her tail.. she couldn't move without getting more tangled, I got lot's of kisses for saving her from the bad yarn, LOL.. So we shall knit again tomorrow, at least I am done for tonight!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pup Lover , I'm going to check out this Rachel Vincent series. Sounds interesting. I'm sorry to hear that things are taking a lot of effort. Please make sure you eat. I'm sure that Trixie and Daisy are keeping you company and are glad that you are home more.

What a nice surprise to see your first yellow crocus this spring! I know that made you smile. 
When DH and I were at the AZ Biltmore last weekend they had hundreds of daffodils!!!! We haven't seen daffodils in AZ in years. It took us back to our midwestern roots and that made us very nostalgic. They were absolutely beautiful and reminded us that it is spring in the desert.

Take care dear friend. It's nice to have some time to read the books you love. 

pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Hi Julie, I am keeping okay this week. I have been reading almost nonstop, a series by Rachel VIncent that I have enjoyed very much about werecats. (I occasionally like syfy/paranormal). I have read all6 books in the series in the last two weeks. This is my week off of the chemo so have been fairly busy trying to get some stuff done before Monday. I hope to get some knitting done this weekend, it seems to take a lot if effort to hold and move the needles, I'm hoping that will get better. It's not just the knitting anything with my arms even eating seems to take a lot of effort. The kindle I can just lay down on my lap and read. I hope that things have cooled off for you and that Fale is doing well. Our first yellow crocus bloomed today.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy I love your dragon wings! You are in Memphis! WOW you have been all over the map this year! Drive safe and stay safe. Are you ever going back to Ohio??? 

pontuf



kehinkle said:


> Arrived in Memphis to pick up a load tomorrow morning.
> The tablet changed my explanation of how I do my rows for the TV. I don't know if it was clear so I'm going to put it on this one too.
> M1 (1), k1tbl (2), m1 (3), k2 (4,5), s1, k1, psso (6), k3 (7,8,9) for odd rows
> P2 (1,2), p2togtbl (3), p5 (4,5,6,7,8) for even rows. Once I figured out the st count for each row, it became easier. Haven't worked on it for two days. Did the dragon and have been working on the Wingspan. Two more "wings" to do and I will be done.
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> this is the pattern I meant -
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


way behind in reading ...noticed in the regular KP some have posted the dreambird shawl ...Im going to try to paste it here. Think the choice of blue if striking. Didnt work. Go to Apr 3 post by neverdun. I believe there are three different posted pictures. ~~~~~~~~below text of post

Author Message 
# ^ Apr 3, 13 08:40:08
neverdun
Joined: Jan 10, 13
Messages: 29
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Porters Lake, Nova Scotia
Well I finally succeeded in mastering the pattern. Really quite simple once you get the hang of it !!

Has a few imperfections but am rather pleased with my first try. Looking forward to doing more. The are so stunning!

I didn't use any pins or markers and no wraps or double stitch......I think of the small holes as the eyes in a peacocks tail ! I followed the row by row method and by the end had only to use the pattern periodically to check color changes.

I live in a mini home and don't have a spot large enough to "block" so 
I just pressed with a steam iron.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie, give those darlings, Ringo and Rufus a nice scratch under the chin and at the tail base and here comes a sloppy kiss from Pontuf for you. 
Julie, when we lived in San Diego in the early 90's I was in the garage where we kept the cushions for the outdoor furniture. I was just ready to pick up one of the lounger cushions when I noticed a hole in the cushion. On closer inspection I discovered a bed of baby mice inside the cushion. I threw the cushion out the door into the yard and they all scattered never to be seen by me again. But over the next few days I discovered that they had been living in the garage for sometime. I had an old dresser in the garage full of table linens. They chewed holes in the center of every tablecloth and all the linens. That broke my heart. They were special linens for all the holidays. They also chewed labels off of glass jars and shredded paper in one drawer and made a bed. I was finding their damage for months! And I never knew they were there!!!

I hope you catch your culprit! He seems to be very daring too.

pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> I am in the middle of disinfecting- cleaning- scrubbing- out my larder and kitchen- my goodness they are smelly, dirty little creatures. They are trying to gnaw through my cork topped storage jars- but I have invested in two large glass jars- big enough to store the 5kg of rice that I buy- everything is coming out of plastic- that they will gnaw too, and on Tuesday I will buy some old-fashioned traps that should get the better of them. The plastic traps they seem to work out how not to trigger. Foil packets seem to be a challenge to them! Thank goodness the day is cooler- 21C and I have much more energy. Ringo and Rufus are enjoying the sun for a wee while- until Ringo starts up barking again- I have found if I close the back door emphatically, this stops Ringo from barking straight away, so I get a few minutes when I can get to the front garden! (this is not fenced or gated- so they take off if they get that far- neither is prepared to listen when confronting that exhilaration of tearing around the block - free!)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The yuccas blooming at Kierland on Easter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi Julie, I am keeping okay this week. I have been reading almost nonstop, a series by Rachel VIncent that I have enjoyed very much about werecats. (I occasionally like syfy/paranormal). I have read all6 books in the series in the last two weeks. This is my week off of the chemo so have been fairly busy trying to get some stuff done before Monday. I hope to get some knitting done this weekend, it seems to take a lot if effort to hold and move the needles, I'm hoping that will get better. It's not just the knitting anything with my arms even eating seems to take a lot of effort. The kindle I can just lay down on my lap and read. I hope that things have cooled off for you and that Fale is doing well. Our first yellow crocus bloomed today.


The weather is a lot cooler thank goodness- allowing me to tackle some very necessary housework. I am sorry the chemo is taking such a toll, but I think that is often the case- thank goodness for your kindle! Reading your scifi series is in it'self an achievement although maybe different from what you may have hoped! The yellow crocus sounds so lovely and full of promise!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DH is calling. Project Runway is on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Arrived in Memphis to pick up a load tomorrow morning.
> The tablet changed my explanation of how I do my rows for the TV. I don't know if it was clear so I'm going to put it on this one too.
> M1 (1), k1tbl (2), m1 (3), k2 (4,5), s1, k1, psso (6), k3 (7,8,9) for odd rows
> P2 (1,2), p2togtbl (3), p5 (4,5,6,7,8) for even rows. Once I figured out the st count for each row, it became easier. Haven't worked on it for two days. Did the dragon and have been working on the Wingspan. Two more "wings" to do and I will be done.
> ...


Are you SURE this works? It does not seem quite right to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous again, you have some of the prettiest sunrises/sunsets.
> :shock:


I think they disappear just as quickly any part of the world! you have to be ready- like this morning when I checked it was all just grey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gwen, we shall be pro's at casting on and frogging back, LOL. Cassi got my yarn this evening when I went to check on mom, she got tangled up and all came off the needle and needless to say it is a horrid mess. Her tail knocked it from my table, the ball rolled and the rest is history, LOL. I was on the 4th repeat, I am brokenhearted but at least I have the Fern lace to fall back on. She looked so funny tangled up in the yarn, finally laid down so I could get it from around her, was hard to be mad as she looked so funny and scared, the yarn was around her nuzzle, her feet, her tail.. she couldn't move without getting more tangled, I got lot's of kisses for saving her from the bad yarn, LOL.. So we shall knit again tomorrow, at least I am done for tonight!!


Oh my dear! After all that work- have you been able to save the yarn? I guess the kisses made up for a lot!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Love the blooming Yucca. I was in AZ this time last year and it seemed every cactus in the area was blooming. It was so beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stunning picture. Very different from what Julie had posted. different species or just different stage of blooming?



Pontuf said:


> The yuccas blooming at Kierland on Easter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will do! And thank you dear Pontuf! My mouse has a taste for paper! it has been nibbling at things in my 'in' basket on the computer desk! How sad that you lost all those beautiful linens! At least all I have discovered so far can be replaced...



Pontuf said:


> Julie, give those darlings, Ringo and Rufus a nice scratch under the chin and at the tail base and here comes a sloppy kiss from Pontuf for you.
> Julie, when we lived in San Diego in the early 90's I was in the garage where we kept the cushions for the outdoor furniture. I was just ready to pick up one of the lounger cushions when I noticed a hole in the cushion. On closer inspection I discovered a bed of baby mice inside the cushion. I threw the cushion out the door into the yard and they all scattered never to be seen by me again. But over the next few days I discovered that they had been living in the garage for sometime. I had an old dresser in the garage full of table linens. They chewed holes in the center of every tablecloth and all the linens. That broke my heart. They were special linens for all the holidays. They also chewed labels off of glass jars and shredded paper in one drawer and made a bed. I was finding their damage for months! And I never knew they were there!!!
> 
> I hope you catch your culprit! He seems to be very daring too.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have redone the 6 + 1 round of the repeat of the Fern scarf. Stopping for the night before I mess it up. Have put more lifelines in tonight than ever...LOL whatever works! signing off for tonight...Peace, love, and hugs for all and sending prayers for strength and healing to those in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> The yuccas blooming at Kierland on Easter


I have never seen a yucca just like these before- quite different from the local ones! But really interesting to see them- quite an unusual flower!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have redone the 6 + 1 round of the repeat of the Fern scarf. Stopping for the night before I mess it up. Have put more lifelines in tonight than ever...LOL whatever works! signing off for tonight...Peace, love, and hugs for all and sending prayers for strength and healing to those in need.


sleep well! hoping you have pleasant dreams!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes and in May the saguaros bloom!



EJS said:


> Love the blooming Yucca. I was in AZ this time last year and it seemed every cactus in the area was blooming. It was so beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking of doing mine in something close to lime green - not sure what i would do for the contrast - but like the idea of lime green feathers.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> What colors are you thinking of doing for the Dreambird. I love those pictured but thought I would go through some bird books to see if a particular combination hits me----When DH and I honeymooned in Jamaica - Yellow Bird was played almost every 1/2 hour...so thought that the scarf could commemorate that special occasion...but yellow isn't usually my color so we'll see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending lots of positive healing energy to mil - and that it helps with the confusion.

sam



darowil said:


> Yeah I know- but I also know that sometimes they don't recover (my Aunt who had some beginnings of confusion choose to have a knee replacement done and her memory etc just totally went and she never recovered and ended up in a nursing home- and hardly got to use the knee at all either). Having had a spinal will help this for my MIL (enough confusion so that it is clear to reluctant family members that she really can't live alone would be helpful though!).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will take a dozen of each - they sound so good - how long does it take to bake 400 cupcakes - wozers - and mixing them up - hope you have some help.

it that you pontuf sitting under the giant bunny?

sam



Pontuf said:


> This is so perfect Sam. Thank you so much for sharing. We all need to remember this and remember our worth. We can't always succeed at everything. Nobody's perfect. We all fail and succeed.
> 
> Lurker catch that mouse! Use whatever means it takes. That little guy is just too smart. Sometime I will tell you my mice story. They can be caught, with mine it was peanut butter. I haven't read since the first few pages, I just jumped to the end, but it seems that you have been dealing withthiss problem for a few days.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - i noticed the new york times report of that - i always enjoyed watching the two of them discuss movies - they didn't always agree which usually led to some friendly banter.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I think Roger Ebert died. What a shame I always loved his show with gene Siskel and agreed with most of his movie reviews. He was a Chicago treasure


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks five - having trouble downloading it - i will persist though - very cute.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, do you think your newist grandson would like you to crochet/knit this for him? I think he would look spiffy in it, it is a given that he will be as cute as his grandpa is!!! hmmmm, he may have to grow a mite before we see whiskers on his face though. Zoe
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159832-1.html
> 
> For the pattern you just sign up and register.
> http://www.knitandcrochetnow.com/knit-baby-tuxedo-knit-and-crochet-now-season-2-episode-201/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is part of the chemo effect pup lover - don't push it and get plenty of rest. sending you mountains of healing enregy - just remember - we have your back.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Hi Julie, I am keeping okay this week. I have been reading almost nonstop, a series by Rachel VIncent that I have enjoyed very much about werecats. (I occasionally like syfy/paranormal). I have read all6 books in the series in the last two weeks. This is my week off of the chemo so have been fairly busy trying to get some stuff done before Monday. I hope to get some knitting done this weekend, it seems to take a lot if effort to hold and move the needles, I'm hoping that will get better. It's not just the knitting anything with my arms even eating seems to take a lot of effort. The kindle I can just lay down on my lap and read. I hope that things have cooled off for you and that Fale is doing well. Our first yellow crocus bloomed today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are certainly different.

sam



Pontuf said:


> The yuccas blooming at Kierland on Easter


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi Julie, I am keeping okay this week. I have been reading almost nonstop, a series by Rachel VIncent that I have enjoyed very much about werecats. (I occasionally like syfy/paranormal). I have read all6 books in the series in the last two weeks. This is my week off of the chemo so have been fairly busy trying to get some stuff done before Monday. I hope to get some knitting done this weekend, it seems to take a lot if effort to hold and move the needles, I'm hoping that will get better. It's not just the knitting anything with my arms even eating seems to take a lot of effort. The kindle I can just lay down on my lap and read. I hope that things have cooled off for you and that Fale is doing well. Our first yellow crocus bloomed today.


Just letting you know that you've been in my payers, Pup Lover. I hope the weekend find you with a bit more physical energy although it is great to hear that you can concentrate on your reading.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, that's me on Easter under the huge bunny. Kierland always does bunny topiaries for Easter every year and this year they really outdid themselves! I'm a bunny person so of course I have to have my picture next to these guys.

pontuf



thewren said:


> i will take a dozen of each - they sound so good - how long does it take to bake 400 cupcakes - wozers - and mixing them up - hope you have some help.
> 
> it that you pontuf sitting under the giant bunny?
> 
> sam


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Yes, that's me on Easter under the huge bunny. Kierland always does bunny topiaries for Easter every year and this year they really outdid themselves! I'm a bunny person so of course I have to have my picture next to these guys.
> 
> pontuf


Thanks for these lovely photographs, Pontuf. That bunny is colossal! I hope you enjoyed the holiday. I'm about to have breakfast and then go over all my files as final preparation for the beekeeping examination tomorrow morning (Saturday). I'll be glad when that is all done and I can concentrate on less demanding activities. I need to buy a lot more bird food as the birds in my hedge at the cotttage were seriously hungry at the beginning of the week. I have a baby's dress to begin knitting as the little one has her 1st birthday next month. Hope all is well with all of you. Affectionately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thanks for these lovely photographs, Pontuf. That bunny is colossal! I hope you enjoyed the holiday. I'm about to have breakfast and then go over all my files as final preparation for the beekeeping examination tomorrow morning (Saturday). I'll be glad when that is all done and I can concentrate on less demanding activities. I need to buy a lot more bird food as the birds in my hedge at the cotttage were seriously hungry at the beginning of the week. I have a baby's dress to begin knitting as the little one has her 1st birthday next month. Hope all is well with all of you. Affectionately.


All the best for that bee-keeping exam!
I guess the birds usual foods are not there with the unusually cold weather you have had.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds pretty -- the H.S. colors are blue and gold so I don't want to get too close to those--- think the goldfinch might have the right colors.



Designer1234 said:


> You could put gold in the center of the feather? maybe in browns and rusts and gold, or turquoise and darker blue and gold? just a thought.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The cold is getting better - helped that DGS is back in school and I'v been taking it easy. The girls in my family didn't get the heart issues - but two of us three have had breast cancer. All 7 brothers seem to be under good care and doing fine - There are many grandsons and I hope they all are taking precautions. DD is a PhD resarcher in cardiac stem cells so we're hopeful for good treatments to come.



purplelady said:


> rookie retired
> . My familyhas heart issues, too.!st bro disd of an attack in
> early 70's at age48, next oldest,had a silent one first, then were some noticed ones, youngest sister, at age 41 and made it thru too as did the one bro, but disabled since. both have since passed. then youngest bro, and had a by pass, oldest sister, 80 ish also, and finally it hit me too, a triple by pass about 6? yrs ago, some issuers are around still.
> Both parents diedof heart attackss, did not see drs, much and did not know thay were candidatess.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pontuf - the AZ Biltmore was the location of a very fun business conference many years ago -just thinking of that place brings back so many great memories.

Echo on the good thougts for your Puplover.



Pontuf said:


> Pup Lover , I'm going to check out this Rachel Vincent series. Sounds interesting. I'm sorry to hear that things are taking a lot of effort. Please make sure you eat. I'm sure that Trixie and Daisy are keeping you company and are glad that you are home more.
> 
> What a nice surprise to see your first yellow crocus this spring! I know that made you smile.
> When DH and I were at the AZ Biltmore last weekend they had hundreds of daffodils!!!! We haven't seen daffodils in AZ in years. It took us back to our midwestern roots and that made us very nostalgic. They were absolutely beautiful and reminded us that it is spring in the desert.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck on the beekeeper's exam.

Love the little tuxedo onesie 

Prayers to and for all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> So sorry to hear this, I am limited to what I can and cannot do also, but I have decided that this year I am going to push myself to do things I really want to do. I have osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis and osteoporosis, it does limit me to a degree and the doctors say it will continue to get worse. I know I will end up with another total knee and probably a total hip on my right side, they have already suggested that I have the hip done soon, but I hope to put it off as long as I can. I would love to be able to dance again, but though my mind says I can, my body says no way!!


we have a lady at line dancing who is 82 and has had a hip replacement done about 3 months ago and she is back at dancing and basically pain free


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the best for that bee-keeping exam!
> I guess the birds usual foods are not there with the unusually cold weather you have had.


Thanks love!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good luck on the beekeeper's exam.
> 
> Love the little tuxedo onesie
> 
> Prayers to and for all.


Oh thank you for the good wishes. That little tux is a treasure. Well worth having for future formal occasions when 'baby' is part of the activities.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Early this morning she had no idea where she was or even that she was in hospital. Now she is aware that she is in hospital and is just waiting for her DD to pick her up. Guess its progress- as long as she doesn't actually try to get herself ready, she is liable to do this and get up, fall and dislodge this one or break the other (BTW she is not actually going home, she just thinks she is). But she is the type who never settles down and relaxes so if she thinks she is going home she is very likely to try and pack herself up- can't let someone else do it for her. Only time will tell if the increased confusion is permanent or shortterm.


Good that she doing well. Its probably strong pain killers thats making her confused. I know my mum was when she broke her wrist and had to have surgery last year.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Here we are!!!!!! I little rough looking but after washing, all should be well. Stitch together first and then wash? Wash first and then stitch together?


This is lovely work, and so appropriate. Did you design all the colour work?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We love it! That's where we got married!

Pontuf

quote=RookieRetiree]Pontuf - the AZ Biltmore was the location of a very fun business conference many years ago -just thinking of that place brings back so many great memories.

Echo on the good thougts for your Puplover.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Valerie. Good luck on your beekeeping exam!, you've got all of us pulling for you! And feed those birds. You are obviously the "gourmet feed house". 

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Valerie. Good luck on your beekeeping exam!, you've got all of us pulling or you! And feed those birds. You are obviously the "gourmet feed house". 

Pontuf


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Valerie. Good luck on your beekeeping exam!, you've got all of us pulling or you! And feed those birds. You are obvious the "gourmet feed house".
> 
> Pontuf


Thanks Pontuf. I know that you and the rest of the family are behind me - or 'we have your back', as is said on your side of the Atlantic!! George, my beloved late husband loved the birds in our cottage garden and fed them lavishly, so much so that I used to wonder how they got off the ground. His love of those birds was such that it was mentioned in his funeral service and that memory is so very dear to me. Back to the revision. It you ever want to know anything about foul brood diseases, 'I'm yer woman'!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes I do have some help. It only takes a couple hours. I rent a commercial kitchen that is extremely organized and if truth be told I really like working by myself in the kitchen if the job's not too big.

Pontuf

.


thewren said:


> will take a dozen of each - they sound so good - how long does it take to bake 400 cupcakes - wozers - and mixing them up - hope you have some help.
> 
> it that you pontuf sitting under the giant bunny?
> 
> sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Gwen, we shall be pro's at casting on and frogging back, LOL. Cassi got my yarn this evening when I went to check on mom, she got tangled up and all came off the needle and needless to say it is a horrid mess. Her tail knocked it from my table, the ball rolled and the rest is history, LOL. I was on the 4th repeat, I am brokenhearted but at least I have the Fern lace to fall back on. She looked so funny tangled up in the yarn, finally laid down so I could get it from around her, was hard to be mad as she looked so funny and scared, the yarn was around her nuzzle, her feet, her tail.. she couldn't move without getting more tangled, I got lot's of kisses for saving her from the bad yarn, LOL.. So we shall knit again tomorrow, at least I am done for tonight!!


 :shock: LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Up early, ready to start my day, have my coffee, it's raining but not cold. Hope the sun comes out. Hope everyone is feeling well if not better than yesterday. Pray joy and peace today for all


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear! After all that work- have you been able to save the yarn? I guess the kisses made up for a lot!


Noooooo tangled mess.. plus she had a great time with the ball, let's just say (to be nice on here) that it was a bit wet from her carrying it in her mouth. She snapped the wood needle that held the stitches, but thank goodness she didn't swallow any of that!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> we have a lady at line dancing who is 82 and has had a hip replacement done about 3 months ago and she is back at dancing and basically pain free


That is what I am praying for!! Only reason I am delaying is because of my mom, I will have to be away from her for awhile and she is just not mentally ready for that. She still morns for her little dog and also my doctor suggested waiting till at least the fall as I am so active in the summer months. With my blood disease I don't heal as quickly as others, C is a major concern also in this decision. We do talk about when, where and so on.. I will have to go to rehab of course, I just hate to burden C with more, but of course she pffftts me off when we talk, :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Noooooo tangled mess.. plus she had a great time with the ball, let's just say (to be nice on here) that it was a bit wet from her carrying it in her mouth. She snapped the wood needle that held the stitches, but thank goodness she didn't swallow any of that!!


My my, she had a time of it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Noooooo tangled mess.. plus she had a great time with the ball, let's just say (to be nice on here) that it was a bit wet from her carrying it in her mouth. She snapped the wood needle that held the stitches, but thank goodness she didn't swallow any of that!!


as I say at moments like that- the joys of pet ownership!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Thanks Pontuf. I know that you and the rest of the family are behind me - or 'we have your back', as is said on your side of the Atlantic!! George, my beloved late husband loved the birds in our cottage garden and fed them lavishly, so much so that I used to wonder how they got off the ground. His love of those birds was such that it was mentioned in his funeral service and that memory is so very dear to me. Back to the revision. It you ever want to know anything about foul brood diseases, 'I'm yer woman'!


May I add my good wishes for your exam!!! This side of the Atlantic "has your back" for sure!!!! I am also a bird lover, I have just started feeding and attracting the birds, what I call seriously, have always had a suet feeder or two out and the dry corn cobs for the squirrels... but I have been reading up on our local birds, hope to attract more of the mountain blue birds and cardinals. Will leave the bees and the foul brood disease knowledge to you my friend :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks like several of us have a busy weekend coming up. I will be looking forward to reading the posts coming up this week and I'll try to catch up as soon as I can. I enjoy reading them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Back from London and 70 pages to read! Had a great time, but didn't get to Kaffe Fasset exhibition....well, we did, after great difficulty finding it, and it was closed!! Didn't bother to say on internet that it would be shut on Easter Monday! :roll: However we got to the Tower of London and the V & A Museum as well as plenty of shops! :lol: Going out tonight to an 'oldies' hen night for my friend's DD who's getting married soon, and looking after Luke for part of Saturday (yay!) so probably won't be back on until Saturday night. Back now to try to skim read what I've missed. Hope you're all well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's too bad .... but there's plenty else to seein London. The Tower of London was our first stop since it wasn't that far from my brother's place which was near the London Bridge tube exit.



KateB said:


> Back from London and 70 pages to read! Had a great time, but didn't get to Kaffe Fasset exhibition....well, we did, after great difficulty finding it, and it was closed!! Didn't bother to say on internet that it would be shut on Easter Monday! :roll: However we got to the Tower of London and the V & A Museum as well as plenty of shops! :lol: Going out tonight to an 'oldies' hen night for my friend's DD who's getting married soon, and looking after Luke for part of Saturday (yay!) so probably won't be back on until Saturday night. Back now to try to skim read what I've missed. Hope you're all well.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> _______________________________________________
> Thanks for the tip. I'm actually not having trouble with the dreaded p2tog tbl any more. Can you beleive it!! Uh oh, did I just curse myself. :shock: I'm going in and loosening the stitches from the front and then when I go in from behind it just whizzes along like a regular knit, well...almost. :wink: Just shows how perservering pays off, or as Gwenie would say, being the bulldog. Stopped in the beading store to sign up for learning to make a beaded bangle bracelet. It should use more natural stones rather than look like traditional jewelry. I had my earrings on that I had made and she (the teacher) asked me if I had my necklace done and I had to explain that I was working on a lace knitting project. Hope I can finish the necklace to wear to the class so she can see it. Hmmm, I should post a photo of the earrings and what I have done of the neckace, and maybe an update on the scarf.
> 
> Marianne, I have always wanted to learn to do jewelry, but you inspired me to go and finally sign up for the course. Thank you. :thumbup:


Angora your jewelry is beautiful and your scarf is progressing very nicely! The colors work well together and will look gorgeous worn together.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure if it was feed sacks or flour sacks --- but the stuff came in these printed cotton fabrics. I don't know if Mom just saved a bunch of the sacks for future use or if she still got flour in the printed sacks into he 1950's. It was generally done duing the Depression:
> 
> My grandmother and grandfather had a farm until the late '40's. I remember them getting flour in printed sacks almost until they moved from the farm. Always tried to get matching ones. I had a few dress made from those sacks but don't remember that there was a problem getting rid of the name of the product. But since I was a child I may not have known about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my! 96 Pages, I was on what, 30something?? Oh well, so much for getting caught up this week I think. Morning all, hope all is well with everyone, and again, those that need it are finding comfort and peace. I have my second cup of coffee, talked to DH in Houston this morning so it's a good start other than a little earlier than anticipated, lol. 
My knitting is a bit sporadic these last few days, good thing I'm concentrating on Dead Fish hat for stepmother and not Julies lovely scarf, I'd be frogging so much that the poor yarn would look like a matted mess at this point. lol
Went to the eye doctor while in Colorado yesterday, said I NEEDED bifocals, told me not to put it off anymore, ah well... at least they have by one get one free so stepmother needed new ones too so we just split the price for one in half, yay... So stepmother and I are off to Scottsbluff NE today to pick up DH paycheck and some groceries we need, at least it's only 62mi round trip today. 
Hugs and love to you all, take care and see you later. 
Kaye


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up at last! I have been doing a necklace for a lady and it has taken all my time. She wanted it quickly. I sure do miss KP and my knitting when I have to work up something fast. I like to take me time and, "fit it in" with KP.
> Anyway, I thought you might like to see it. She will pick it up tonight.


This is glorious MawMaw! It must have taken quite a bit of your time with all of the beading. Inside she was very pleased.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne we may need to work on these Monday! but then again our gabbing may cause a mess too. LOL Don't worry Julie...we will persevere.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> This is so perfect Sam. Thank you so much for sharing. We all need to remember this and remember our worth. We can't always succeed at everything. Nobody's perfect. We all fail and succeed.
> 
> Lurker catch that mouse! Use whatever means it takes. That little guy is just too smart. Sometime I will tell you my mice story. They can be caught, with mine it was peanut butter. I haven't read since the first few pages, I just jumped to the end, but it seems that you have been dealing withthiss problem for a few days.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:shock: :shock: 400 cupcakes?! You are a very brave woman! I'm sure that Pontuf is a great helper just like Daisy. Trixie is content to watch but if Daisy can get her nose in she wants to help lol


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne we may need to work on these Monday! but then again our gabbing may cause a mess too. LOL Don't worry Julie...we will persevere.


That sounds like a plan!!! Was debating on what to bring to work on, this sounds perfect!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pup Lover so good to see you posting. Was getting concerned. I know how you mean about things taking a good deal of effort but it will pass eventually. I hope this the only negative reaction you are having. God speed to you dear Puplover. You're in my prayers each day.


You mean it will get better? You have just given me hope for the next six months that I might actually get some knitting done. Other than the cold sensitivity thing the side effects have not been too bad. The first 4 - 5days after IV treatments are the worst worn out sleep a lot no nausea thankfully actually no appetite have to force myself to eat. Not as bad as I've heard from others not a walk in the park.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> You mean it will get better? You have just given me hope for the next six months that I might actually get some knitting done. Other than the cold sensitivity thing the side effects have not been too bad. The first 4 - 5days after IV treatments are the worst worn out sleep a lot no nausea thankfully actually no appetite have to force myself to eat. Not as bad as I've heard from others not a walk in the park.


Having stayed with my brother during his chemo treatments and cared for him while his wife worked, I am thankful that you are not having the nausea! Do eat to keep your strength up, we found that the Ensure/Boost type shakes helped him when he just could not look at food. 
Keeping you surrounded in our prayers.. gentle hugs to help warm and send strength.. 
Marianne


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Am finally caught up! Now need to get moving need yo have blood work done, have a massage this morning (thanks mom) and then home for yard work. Supposed to be 60s I believe hopefully some rain this weekend. Thank you all for kind words, poems, prayers and hugs. Prayers n hugs back to you all!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf have you read Patricia Briggs or Kim Harrison? They both have wonderful series also that I have read and collected them all.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sending prayers. Jo



Pup lover said:


> Hi Julie, I am keeping okay this week. I have been reading almost nonstop, a series by Rachel VIncent that I have enjoyed very much about werecats. (I occasionally like syfy/paranormal). I have read all6 books in the series in the last two weeks. This is my week off of the chemo so have been fairly busy trying to get some stuff done before Monday. I hope to get some knitting done this weekend, it seems to take a lot if effort to hold and move the needles, I'm hoping that will get better. It's not just the knitting anything with my arms even eating seems to take a lot of effort. The kindle I can just lay down on my lap and read. I hope that things have cooled off for you and that Fale is doing well. Our first yellow crocus bloomed today.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Wish I had know. I live about 20 miles south of Memphis. About 3 miles from the exit off I-55.



kehinkle said:


> I don't know how far from Athens. Work called and sent me to Memphis for a load in the am. Bad thing is that it is going to Huntsville, AL, 30 miles from Decatur! Took it anyway, then I am on my way home to do taxes and some work done on the van. Also my mom is there until the 14th, so I need to see her. Of course, spoiling the greats will happen. Have to put faces on their bunnies yet. The dragon was from the blog I posted with the pix. Not my original idea. If I can find the pic, I will post one that my DD1 really wants. It is a one of a kind, no pattern. The woman did it free style and wants $180 for it. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good luck!



ptofValerie said:


> Thanks for these lovely photographs, Pontuf. That bunny is colossal! I hope you enjoyed the holiday. I'm about to have breakfast and then go over all my files as final preparation for the beekeeping examination tomorrow morning (Saturday). I'll be glad when that is all done and I can concentrate on less demanding activities. I need to buy a lot more bird food as the birds in my hedge at the cotttage were seriously hungry at the beginning of the week. I have a baby's dress to begin knitting as the little one has her 1st birthday next month. Hope all is well with all of you. Affectionately.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you SURE this works? It does not seem quite right to me!


It's working for me. I did it the same way for another shawl and it simplified thing in my mind. I don't have to say the sts and after the first repeat if the line, don't really need to look at the pattern. There are 9 sts on the odd rows and 8 on the even rows. As I said, it works for me. Maybe not for everyone.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> You mean it will get better? You have just given me hope for the next six months that I might actually get some knitting done. Other than the cold sensitivity thing the side effects have not been too bad. The first 4 - 5days after IV treatments are the worst worn out sleep a lot no nausea thankfully actually no appetite have to force myself to eat. Not as bad as I've heard from others not a walk in the park.


Darlin', it will get better!! Trust me. I'm still feeling cooler than all those around me in this house--even after nearly 15 years. If you have not yet had any truly devastating side effects, chances are that you won't at all. If the hair loss comes or the irritation of the lining of the digestive tract, you can deal with them. Just ask me how I know. There are several non-prescritption and simple means of dealing with them. I tried them and checked them out with my oncologist who gave his approval.

You must eat regularly. Not necessarily a great deal of food at any one time, but nutritional; and keep the fluid intake up, at least near normal.

Whatever and whenever, you need some thing, I'm here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Puplover and everyone else who likes smoothies ---- I made them quite a bit for my SIL while he was undergoing treatments - he had every side effect known to science. This recipe has been the subject of many papers and my scientist daughter approved. Drink in good health.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Wish I had know. I live about 20 miles south of Memphis. About 3 miles from the exit off I-55.


I am only supposed to be in Memphis until 10 am but when I checked, the man told me the truck wasn't due for another hour and then an hour to break down. Why I hate coming to this company. Happens all the time. I head to Huntsville then home for the weekend. Next time I am in Memphis for the weekend, I will let you know.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Please do. We can at least meet some where.



kehinkle said:


> I am only supposed to be in Memphis until 10 am but when I checked, the man told me the truck


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back from London and 70 pages to read! Had a great time, but didn't get to Kaffe Fasset exhibition....well, we did, after great difficulty finding it, and it was closed!! Didn't bother to say on internet that it would be shut on Easter Monday! :roll: However we got to the Tower of London and the V & A Museum as well as plenty of shops! :lol: Going out tonight to an 'oldies' hen night for my friend's DD who's getting married soon, and looking after Luke for part of Saturday (yay!) so probably won't be back on until Saturday night. Back now to try to skim read what I've missed. Hope you're all well.


That is a pity about the Fassett exhibition- sounds a bit like my daughter's trip to Paris the booking agent failed to tell her it would be a holiday in France and the Louvre etc were all shut!
Have great fun with your oldies hens night, and I know you will have a wonderful time with our Luke!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> You mean it will get better? You have just given me hope for the next six months that I might actually get some knitting done. Other than the cold sensitivity thing the side effects have not been too bad. The first 4 - 5days after IV treatments are the worst worn out sleep a lot no nausea thankfully actually no appetite have to force myself to eat. Not as bad as I've heard from others not a walk in the park.


So that is another benefit of reaching Spring- as your temperatures warm up, all good thoughts coming from 'down under', God Bless!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Sending prayers. Jo


Thanks Jo. There's a technique that is lilely to be on the paper and it isn't easy to grasp. Try as I have been doing, it doesn't register permanently in the old grey cells. So I'll read it again. I'll have the print read off the page!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> It's working for me. I did it the same way for another shawl and it simplified thing in my mind. I don't have to say the sts and after the first repeat if the line, don't really need to look at the pattern. There are 9 sts on the odd rows and 8 on the even rows. As I said, it works for me. Maybe not for everyone.


well as I have been telling people- if it works for you, then that is fine!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Darlin', it will get better!! Trust me. I'm still feeling cooler than all those around me in this house--even after nearly 15 years. If you have not yet had any truly devastating side effects, chances are that you won't at all. If the hair loss comes or the irritation of the lining of the digestive tract, you can deal with them. Just ask me how I know. There are several non-prescritption and simple means of dealing with them. I tried them and checked them out with my oncologist who gave his approval.
> 
> You must eat regularly. Not necessarily a great deal of food at any one time, but nutritional; and keep the fluid intake up, at least near normal.
> 
> ...


I too promise you that it will get better. My chemo was over 30 years ago and I remember the advice given by the staff at the oncology centre, that being to drink and keep hydrated. Tackle food as best you can. With love.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> This is lovely work, and so appropriate. Did you design all the colour work?


Yes, TNS, I did. That, I think, was where most of my frustration came to be. I'd never done colorwork before, let alone design a motif OR knit a stocking in this manner so I just dove in and knit and frogged and knit and frogged until now I think I finally have it right...talk about a learning experience. I won't be anxious to make them again, any time soon. I worked on it all of January, part of February, took off the month of March and now am determined to finish - whew!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thanks Jo. There's a technique that is lilely to be on the paper and it isn't easy to grasp. Try as I have been doing, it doesn't register permanently in the old grey cells. So I'll read it again. I'll have the print read off the page!!


It does cost more rehearsing I find- the old trick of mnemonics works for me- but I am sure I don't need to teach you, dear Valerie! Just so long as the print is still readable!!!!!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a pity about the Fassett exhibition- sounds a bit like my daughter's trip to Paris the booking agent failed to tell her it would be a holiday in France and the Louvre etc were all shut!
> Have great fun with your oldies hens night, and I know you will have a wonderful time with our Luke!


The practice for museum closure on Mondays appears uniform throughout Europe and the British Isles. If you should be planning a trip please keep this in mind. I must admit that I too forget!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> All this talk about Dreambird shawl - I saw 3 of them on the pictures section today. All very nie.


I am hoping to use leftover yarns--so far, I can throw purple into the mix, but I'm not sure what else. I have a few other things to get done before I will get to it...I do think I have the pattern sorted in my head (operative word there is *think*--we shall see whether I actually do, heh).

Those yuccas are interesting--not like ones I've seen before.

Oh dear. I just heard a crash from the kitchen...better go see what Yuckl's into now...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You could put gold in the center of the feather? maybe in browns and rusts and gold, or turquoise and darker blue and gold? just a thought.


I have two skeins of Regia brand "Lace" yarn, in a purple colorway - figures, right?  There is a bit of a crimp to the yarn and since it is veriegated, I'm thinking of using it for the feathers and using a smooth navy blue or else black yarn for the background. I have to take the skein of Regia apart to get a closer look at the colors. I prefer the blue-purples but this seems to be more of a red-purple with other colors. I got it on clearance and it is made in Italy for Coats & Clark - wow, fancy, right? LOL! I did a search for the Regia Lace Yarn and my color number (6580) shows to be in the blue-purples but my skeins definitely look more toward color number 6576. It will be an experiment


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am hoping to use leftover yarns--so far, I can throw purple into the mix, but I'm not sure what else. I have a few other things to get done before I will get to it...I do think I have the pattern sorted in my head (operative word there is *think*--we shall see whether I actually do, heh).
> 
> Those yuccas are interesting--not like ones I've seen before.
> 
> Oh dear. I just heard a crash from the kitchen...better go see what Yuckl's into now...


Yuckl sounds like a very typical kitten! My neighbour perseveres with her ripped nets because of ten month old 'Funny Girl's' habit of zooming up them! 
I hope to get onto the frilled fingerless mitts once my workshop has settled down!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I have two skeins of Regia brand "Lace" yarn, in a purple colorway - figures, right?  There is a bit of a crimp to the yarn and since it is veriegated, I'm thinking of using it for the feathers and using a smooth navy blue or else black yarn for the background. I have to take the skein of Regia apart to get a closer look at the colors. I prefer the blue-purples but this seems to be more of a red-purple with other colors. I got it on clearance and it is made in Italy for Coats & Clark - wow, fancy, right? LOL! I did a search for the Regia Lace Yarn and my color number (6580) shows to be in the blue-purples but my skeins definitely look more toward color number 6576. It will be an experiment


sounds fun none the less- I have a ball that is turning out more to the brown/purples where as I had hoped for pink/purples- I do wish they would do more and larger swatches so one could choose more accurately! [I was not buying online- have never tried that with self stripers- done it with cotton variegated, which has worked ok]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, TNS, I did. That, I think, was where most of my frustration came to be. I'd never done colorwork before, let alone design a motif OR knit a stocking in this manner so I just dove in and knit and frogged and knit and frogged until now I think I finally have it right...talk about a learning experience. I won't be anxious to make them again, any time soon. I worked on it all of January, part of February, took off the month of March and now am determined to finish - whew!


Zow! Good on you for learning so many skills in one project! :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my, 30 pages behind. It's going to take awhile to catch up lol. Prayers to all who need them and hugs to all.

Gigi


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks five - having trouble downloading it - i will persist though - very cute.
> 
> sam


Sam, try here for the lil tux knitted sweater.
http://jaslamb.weebly.com/lil-tux-for-baby.html


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yuckl sounds like a very typical kitten! My neighbour perseveres with her ripped nets because of ten month old 'Funny Girl's' habit of zooming up them!
> I hope to get onto the frilled fingerless mitts once my workshop has settled down!


The thing is that he is supposed to be about three years old, by the shelter's reckoning. :shock:

He decided it would be great fun to knock down a bag of marshmallows; the clip popped off when it hit the floor and they spilled. He was batting them around but of course, as soon as he saw me, he took off! He _knows_ he is doing something wrong, but as cats do, does it anyhow. I got the floor swept and figured I'd go ahead and do the litter box since I was there (we have a cat door in the door that goes from kitchen to garage). Lo and behold, when I opened the kitchen door, I found marshmallows in the garage...kitty batting practice?! Oy, this cat is going to be the end of me!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Mini Dreambird Shawl modeled by a lil gal.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159538-1.html


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Mini Dreambird Shawl modeled by a lil gal.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159538-1.html


I saw that--precious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The thing is that he is supposed to be about three years old, by the shelter's reckoning. :shock:
> 
> He decided it would be great fun to knock down a bag of marshmallows; the clip popped off when it hit the floor and they spilled. He was batting them around but of course, as soon as he saw me, he took off! He _knows_ he is doing something wrong, but as cats do, does it anyhow. I got the floor swept and figured I'd go ahead and do the litter box since I was there (we have a cat door in the door that goes from kitchen to garage). Lo and behold, when I opened the kitchen door, I found marshmallows in the garage...kitty batting practice?! Oy, this cat is going to be the end of me!


I guess at least it was only marshmallows! How are the other cats reacting to his antics?!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sounds fun none the less- I have a ball that is turning out more to the brown/purples where as I had hoped for pink/purples- I do wish they would do more and larger swatches so one could choose more accurately! [I was not buying online- have never tried that with self stripers- done it with cotton variegated, which has worked ok]


I was lucky and was able to see/purchase this in person (at my favorite store near DH brother's house) but it sure looked different under the flourescent lights than it does here in natural sun light.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I was lucky and was able to see/purchase this in person (at my favorite store near DH brother's house) but it sure looked different under the flourescent lights than it does here in natural sun light.


A very common hazard!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess at least it was only marshmallows! How are the other cats reacting to his antics?!


My old fellow mostly does not engage him--he gives him what we call the "get off my lawn" look. lol The other hasn't learned yet to ignore him, so they do get into tussles...somewhat bothersome, truth be told.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My old fellow mostly does not engage him--he gives him what we call the "get off my lawn" look. lol The other hasn't learned yet to ignore him, so they do get into tussles...somewhat bothersome, truth be told.


Thank goodness my two dogs have mostly settled down. Ringo will go for his operation next month! But it was touch and go at first, in fact for a while I really despaired of them ever getting along!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover...So good to see you and hope things will get easier. Much love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is the latest news from Ben's mother. For the new people, a friend of mine in Ohio is the mother of a young boy, now 13, who has been going through treatment for leukemia for about a year. Some very tough times and many of the KTP friends have been praying for him along the way. Good news:

"Ben needs NO transfusions!! Wow. We are all shocked. His red blood cells are already coming up, his ANC count is 0 so he will have to be isolated... but he/we are SO happy. He got up from the clinic bed and was headed out the door! We are now home and he is in bed resting. &#9829;"


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, just saw where your knitting got cat attacked and cat destroyed. :roll: :-( 

Oh no. I love them but might not have the gift of seeing the humor the way you do. Just shows what a special person you are. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is the latest news from Ben's mother. For the new people, a friend of mine in Ohio is the mother of a young boy, now 13, who has been going through treatment for leukemia for about a year. Some very tough times and many of the KTP friends have been praying for him along the way. Good news:
> 
> "Ben needs NO transfusions!! Wow. We are all shocked. His red blood cells are already coming up, his ANC count is 0 so he will have to be isolated... but he/we are SO happy. He got up from the clinic bed and was headed out the door! We are now home and he is in bed resting. ♥"


That is tremendous news, Angora!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope the crash was nothing serious



Sorlenna said:


> I am hoping to use leftover yarns--so far, I can throw purple into the mix, but I'm not sure what else. I have a few other things to get done before I will get to it...I do think I have the pattern sorted in my head (operative word there is *think*--we shall see whether I actually do, heh).
> 
> Those yuccas are interesting--not like ones I've seen before.
> 
> Oh dear. I just heard a crash from the kitchen...better go see what Yuckl's into now...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if it was feed sacks or flour sacks --- but the stuff came in these printed cotton fabrics. I don't know if Mom just saved a bunch of the sacks for future use or if she still got flour in the printed sacks into he 1950's. It was generally done duing the Depression:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie what operation is Ringo going to get?

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank goodness my two dogs have mostly settled down. Ringo will go for his operation next month! But it was touch and go at first, in fact for a while I really despaired of them ever getting along!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is such great news....prayers will continue.



Angora1 said:


> Here is the latest news from Ben's mother. For the new people, a friend of mine in Ohio is the mother of a young boy, now 13, who has been going through treatment for leukemia for about a year. Some very tough times and many of the KTP friends have been praying for him along the way. Good news:
> 
> "Ben needs NO transfusions!! Wow. We are all shocked. His red blood cells are already coming up, his ANC count is 0 so he will have to be isolated... but he/we are SO happy. He got up from the clinic bed and was headed out the door! We are now home and he is in bed resting. ♥"


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my! 96 Pages, I was on what, 30something?? Oh well, so much for getting caught up this week I think. Morning all, hope all is well with everyone, and again, those that need it are finding comfort and peace. I have my second cup of coffee, talked to DH in Houston this morning so it's a good start other than a little earlier than anticipated, lol.
> My knitting is a bit sporadic these last few days, good thing I'm concentrating on Dead Fish hat for stepmother and not Julies lovely scarf, I'd be frogging so much that the poor yarn would look like a matted mess at this point. lol
> Went to the eye doctor while in Colorado yesterday, said I NEEDED bifocals, told me not to put it off anymore, ah well... at least they have by one get one free so stepmother needed new ones too so we just split the price for one in half, yay... So stepmother and I are off to Scottsbluff NE today to pick up DH paycheck and some groceries we need, at least it's only 62mi round trip today.
> Hugs and love to you all, take care and see you later.
> Kaye


Bifocals... Can't tell you how wonderful it will be for you once you get used to them. Mine were broken for so long that my brain almost lost the adjustment it made when I got them. Quite confusing without them. When you first get them you may find it a little confusing, but stick with it and don't give up. Your brain just needs a little time to adjust and then you will be fine. Have been waiting to get these fixed for over 6 months and I'm so happy to finally have them. Really helpful with the knitting in Julie's workshop and the jewelry making.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good news! He is always in our prayers!


Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Here is the latest news from Ben's mother. For the new people, a friend of mine in Ohio is the mother of a young boy, now 13, who has been going through treatment for leukemia for about a year. Some very tough times and many of the KTP friends have been praying for him along the way. Good news:
> 
> "Ben needs NO transfusions!! Wow. We are all shocked. His red blood cells are already coming up, his ANC count is 0 so he will have to be isolated... but he/we are SO happy. He got up from the clinic bed and was headed out the door! We are now home and he is in bed resting. ♥"


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238464-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

